# Hennef und Umgebung



## Achim_SU (2. Mai 2003)

Hi,
ich würde mal gerne von Ennert (Bonn-Pützchen) bis zum 'ende' des Siebengebirges fahren. Kennst Du eine Strecke ?
Grüsse
Achim


----------



## -courgi- (2. Mai 2003)

Sorry, da kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen.  
Ist mir 'ne Grössenordnung zu groß 

-courg-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nighty (3. Mai 2003)

@ Achim-SU

genau so eine Tour suche ich auch - ich will demnächst einfach mal losfahren und dann sehen wie weit es geht - allerdings geht es mir dabei mehr um die Ausdauer denn um Fahrtechnik. Ich werde also wohl auf den "normalen" Wegen bleiben.

Kann aber durchaus noch ein bisschen dauern bis ich mich zu der Tour aufraffe.

Liebe Gruesse

Juergen


----------



## redrace (3. Mai 2003)

@ Achim SU

was heisste den ans Ende des Siebengebirges. Das ist ja ein dehnbarer Begriff!

Gruß


----------



## leuni (8. Mai 2003)

Hallo,
Siebengebirge bin ich dabei!! Wann?


----------



## el_barto60 (27. Mai 2003)

Wäre bei nicht ganz so langen Touren immer dabei (bin nicht so der Profi).
Vorzugsweise am Wochenende!
Bin seit 3 Monaten in Hennef und bin bisher immer allein durch die Gegend gefahren.
Schick mir doch mal ne Mail.

Cu, Ralf.


----------



## Cheetah (28. Mai 2003)

Hi SU BN umd BMer,
kommt doch morgen nach Kircheib, die PLZ 57635 hört sich weiter an als es ist(~20min von Hennef) aus. 

mfg Frank


----------



## plop (4. August 2003)

hiho ich wohne siegburg


----------



## Cheetah (4. August 2003)

Hallo plop,
wenn du mal ne Runde drehen willst schick mir mal ne PM.


----------



## Kokopelli (4. August 2003)

bzgl. Ennert - Siebengebirge:

einfach hinter dem Brauhaus am Ennert in den Wald rein und rechts halten, dann immer geradeaus. Der Weg mündet am Parkplatz am Dornheckensee, dort ein bisken Gas geben, denn da ist es gerade bei sonnigem Wetter sehr 'warm', den Rheinhöhenweg immer weiter folgen, Querung der Bundesstrasse nähe Oberdollendorf, Richtung Kloster Heisterbacherroth, dort die Bundesstrasse wieder queren. Man mündet auf der Rückseite des Petersberges, ist also schon im Siebengebirge. Dann kann man entweder hinter dem Kloster rechts und dann anschließend links STEIL bergauf zum Petersberg, oder hinter dem Kloster links Richtung Ölberg.

Gruß Markus


----------



## plop (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cheetah _
> *Hallo plop,
> wenn du mal ne Runde drehen willst schick mir mal ne PM. *



hab diese woche noch tenniscamp bin dann immer erst um 17uhr zuhause.
mal sehen vielleicht nächste woche oder abends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Extrey (26. September 2003)

Hallo
Wohne auch in Siegburg!
Möchte auch gerne mal ne Tour mitmachen!
Aber erst wenn ich mein neues Rad habe könnte ich noch bis zum 16,11,03 hin ziehen, dann habe ich nämlich genug geld um mir ein neués Rad zu kaufen.
Habe zur Zeit so nen dummes Schrottrad!

greeetz
Swen


----------



## -courgi- (26. September 2003)

Wie Du Lust und Laune hast, einfach hier reinschreiben oder besser noch PM an mich, dann kriegst Du alle nötigen Infos .

Grüssle -courgi-


----------



## Seiffer (26. September 2003)

Hallo, noch Platz für einen (leider nicht wirklich fitten) Hardtailer aus 53567 Asbach (14 km von Hennef)


----------



## Extrey (29. September 2003)

was haltet ihr von einem Scott Voltagon Z3???
Ich habe es mal gesehen... fand es nciht schlecht!
aber kann man mit dem Rad auch Touren mitmachen???


----------



## -courgi- (29. September 2003)

@ Extray : 
Könnte es sein daß Du VOLTAGE YZ 3 meintest? 

@ Seiffer :
Sicher, meld Dich wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast.

-courgi-


----------



## Seiffer (30. September 2003)

@courgi

Check pm. Eventuell bin ich dabei, warte nur nóch auf ne Lieferung (Trikot, Helm, Reifen), um herbst- und sturzfest zu sein *g*

Wie lange ist denn am Samstag geplant (km / Zeit)?

btw. Was ist vom Kauf eines Votec NC1 zu halten (zur Zeit beim Feld in Augustin im Angebot, ist aber bestimmt eh ein zu großer Rahmen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Extrey (30. September 2003)

Hey kannst du gedanke lesen, ja genau das meine ich.. und wie ist das Rad????


----------



## -courgi- (30. September 2003)

@ Seiffer :
Rein optisch ein schönes Bike, das Votec. Versuche mal im Inet ein paar Fakten dazu zu finden. Sicherlich ist die Qualität jeder Bikemarke für jeden Käufer in erster Linie eine eigene Ansichtssache, aber allgemein gesehen baut Votec gute Räder. Ich würde mir auch mal das M6 light anschaun, ein Blick lohnt sich sicherlich. 

@ Extrey :
Ich bin mir nicht sicher was Du mit dem Rad in erster Linie machen möchtest. Das schaut mir auf den ersten Blick bissel nach Street und/oder Dirtjump aus. Folglicherweise findest Du auf dem Rad wahrscheinlich nicht die bequeme Sitzposition, in der Du mehrere Stunden unterwegs sein möchtest. 

Trotzalledem gilt für mich nur eins : 
Zum Händler hin, aufs Bike setzen und mal wirklich 10 Minuten testen was einem wichtig ist! Am besten noch die Fahrzeit verlängern so weit wie möglich. Zudem, wie schon oben geschrieben, das Inet durchforsten nach Testberichten und persönlichen Eindrücken.

mfg -courgi-


----------



## Extrey (1. Oktober 2003)

Ok, danke, naja habe auch noch nicht das Geld zusammen!


----------



## Extrey (6. Oktober 2003)

Sou, jetzt han isch men Fahrrad, ist doch das Lakes GTX 300 geworden...
Fährt sich echt hammer geil, ist ziemlich leicht, wobei man bedenken muss das es auch sehr teuer war, zu mindest in meinen verhältnissen... aber dafür leitstet es auch einiges...
Habe das Rad gerade eben, ok vor paar stunden erworben.
Und bin dann direkt mal gefahren, es quitscht irgendwie so komisch, aber das ist eine frage der einstellungs sache!!!
OK dann verabschiede ich mich mal...#
Greeetz

SwenP


----------



## -courgi- (7. Oktober 2003)

Na da gratulieren wir doch mal schön  und wünschen allseits gute Fahrt!

-courgi-


----------



## Extrey (9. Oktober 2003)

Hat denn wer bock mal ne Tour zu machen?
Und was müsste ich eigentlich für ne Tour mitnehmen?

Greeeetz
SwenP


----------



## -courgi- (9. Oktober 2003)

Sicherlich, wenn Du uns sagst wann Du Zeit hast, werden wir Dich informieren wenn wir fahren wollen.

Was Du haben solltest ist eine Möglichkeit, etwas trinkbares bei Dir führen zu könnne und ein Helm währe sehr wichtig, denn der Wald ist arg glitschig in dieser Jahreszeit. 

Schreib mal dem Cheetah eine PM, der hilft immer gerne weiter und weiss am besten bescheit .

Gruß -courgi-


----------



## Extrey (9. Oktober 2003)

In den Herbstferien habe ich fast immer Zeit...
wie viele Kilometer würdet ihr fahren, und von wo???


----------



## -courgi- (10. Oktober 2003)

Unterschiedlich, ich machs mal über PM.


----------



## -courgi- (15. November 2004)

*Achtung!*​
Für all' jene, welche die Trails und Wanderwege Hennef -> Eitorf nutzen, sei Vorsicht geboten. Massenhaft umgestürzte Bäume und teilweise völlig blockierte Wege! Die gestrige Tour glich dann auch eher einer "wie überwinde ich die nächste Hürde" Challenge. 
Dank Ralf, der so ziehmlich jeden Baum übers Knie brach, und Karin - bei der sich die Stunden in der Muckibude auszahlten durch Rad über den Baum hiefen, fand die Tour letztendlich doch noch ein glückliches Ende. Das ganze ließ sich auch locker unter Extreme Exploring abhaken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (15. November 2004)

mhmm is ja sehr interessant , also die trails um herchen rum ( die ja regional bekannt sein müssten ) sind bis auf kleine ausnahmen verschont geblieben.
sag mal courgie ich hatte ja mal gefragt wegen wochenendtouren ( kann ja mit dem zug nach hennef kommen), könntet ihr noch einen (oder 2 ) mitfahrer brauchen?
lg beach


----------



## -courgi- (15. November 2004)

Klar, kein Problem. Ich sag bescheit.


----------



## Beach90 (15. November 2004)

ok ,ich hoffe ich kann mich auf dich verlassen , wann fahrt ihr denn samstags oder sonntags ?
lg beach


----------



## -courgi- (15. November 2004)

Keine festen Termine mehr, je nach Lust/Laune/Wetter/Mitfahrer und deren Zustand  /Start/Ziel und Bodenbeschaffenheit. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob 
sich für Dich der Aufwand lohnt, wenn wir für 2 Std. biken. Mußt Du/Ihr für Euch entscheiden.


----------



## Kalinka (16. November 2004)

-courgi schrieb:
			
		

> Dank Ralf, der so ziehmlich jeden Baum übers Knie brach, und Karin - bei der sich die Stunden in der Muckibude auszahlten durch Rad über den Baum hiefen, fand die Tour letztendlich doch noch ein glückliches Ende. Das ganze ließ sich auch locker unter Extreme Exploring abhaken.



Ja, das sollte doch nur eine *harmlose 2 h Tour *  mit locker zusammengerollten 8 Punkten für den Winterpokal werden.
* UND DANN DAS *
Aber außer, daß mein Rücken jetzt wohl endgültig auseinanderbröseln wird, hat es dennoch Spaß gemacht. Allerdings ziehe ich beim Querfeldeinwandern den Rucksack auf dem Rücken dem Fahrrad auf dem Buckel vor.

Vielleicht war die Wahl des Weges ja auch ein Versuch von Courgi die "alte Bremse" endlich loszuwerden!?!  
Hat nichts genützt, Andreas, da mußt Du schon härteres aufbieten...ich komme wieder  
Karin


----------



## -courgi- (16. November 2004)

argh... so 'n Mist!!!!


----------



## Beach90 (16. November 2004)

naja werd ich dann ja sehen ob´s mir gefällt aber besser 2 stunden zusammen fahren als 4 allein , is lustiger und im winter will ich mich auch nit abrackern .
man könnte ja auch mal eine fahrgemeinschaft im raum hennef machen ( also sowas wie in siegburg vor en paar monaten ) , fand ich ganz lustig ,allerdings weiss ich ja nit wat ihr von haltet  =)
gruß beach


----------



## lakota (17. November 2004)

ich tu einfach mal so, als wäre ich nicht beeinflusst worden und schließ mich an 
wär ne nette idee!


----------



## Kalinka (18. November 2004)

@ courgi,

Hi Andreas,

trotz des ziemlich vielversprechenden Versuches letzten Sonntag mich los zu werden, kann ich nicht anders ...
...ich möchte wieder mit Dir fahren.
Auch Dein frauenfeindliche Logo unter Deinem Namen (und jetzt komm mir nicht mit Einkaufstüten...DAS GLAUBT DIR KEINER!) schreckt mich nicht ab.
Wie wäre es mit einer Tour am Sa oder So??
LG
Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -courgi- (18. November 2004)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Dein frauenfeindliche Logo unter Deinem Namen ...


öhm... vielleicht hätt ich doch besser "dicke Jutesäcke" genommen?!  

Sollte es Sonntag trocken bleiben, hatte ich geplant, von uns aus (Hennef) eine ruhige Tour ins 7GB zu starten. Sowas wie am 22.10. mit Marco (siehe http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5243). Ob und wieviel HM/KM überbleibt der Abstimmung. Allerdings würde ich gern spätestens 11:00 Uhr starten, wegen der frühen Dunkelheit! 
Für andere Vorschläge habe ich natürlich ein offenes Ohr .


----------



## Beach90 (18. November 2004)

also sonntag gibt´s lawinengefahr im flachland *g*
also soweit ich weiss soll´s am wochenende unmengen schneien


----------



## KGBKamikaze (18. November 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> also sonntag gibt´s lawinengefahr im flachland *g*
> also soweit ich weiss soll´s am wochenende unmengen schneien



naja nicht gerade unmengen. im norddeutschen flachland und DIREKT am rhein isses nur matsche. aber an alle, die oberhalb von 100-200 metern wohnen, macht die winterreifen noch schnell drauf, morgen früh ises zu spät  

KGB


----------



## Beach90 (18. November 2004)

achgott ,ich denk du wetterfrosch wolltest boarden gehen ... auch am sonntag!


----------



## -courgi- (18. November 2004)

Also für Hennef ist Sonntag trockenes Wetter gemeldet bei -1°  -  +4°, und für Königswinter auch. Was aber nicht heisst daß es sich bis dahin nochmal ändern könnte.


----------



## Kalinka (19. November 2004)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte es Sonntag trocken bleiben, hatte ich geplant, von uns aus (Hennef) eine ruhige Tour ins 7GB zu starten. Allerdings würde ich gern spätestens 11:00 Uhr starten, wegen der frühen Dunkelheit!
> Für andere Vorschläge habe ich natürlich ein offenes Ohr .


Puh, das ist aber früh...jetzt wo die Wochenenddienstschieberei endlich vor bei ist, treibst Du mich raus.
Da muss ich mich bei der Fete am Samstag ja zusammenreißen.
Aber bei trockenem Wetter  wäre ich gerne dabei. Will aber mein persönliches Leuchtmittel aus dem TT noch nach seinen Plänen fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -courgi- (19. November 2004)

Hmm... also ich finde 11:00 Uhr schon recht angemessen, bei der Bummeltour, sonst wirds am Ende wirklich dunkel! Brauchst Dich am Vorabend ja nicht vollaufen lassen  . 
Da das ganze recht unspektakulär wird, schreibe ich die Tour auch nicht aus! Geplant sind weder Trails noch Risikoabschnitte, weil der Dauerregen    der letzten Tage das Terrain zu gefährlich gemacht hat für ungeübte Fahrer.
Datt Türche sull nur jet sinn um die Been jet zu beweche un nit janz inzuschloafe


----------



## KGBKamikaze (19. November 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> achgott ,ich denk du wetterfrosch wolltest boarden gehen ... auch am sonntag!



warts ab


----------



## Beach90 (19. November 2004)

@ kgb ... jaja ,fahr du mal deinen kunstschnee an!

@ corugie , 11 wär ok , ( falls ich überhaupt mitdarf =)


----------



## -courgi- (19. November 2004)

Klar , warum nicht?!


----------



## Beach90 (19. November 2004)

ja,ok ich kann ja mal gucken ob die lakota lust hat , die wolle ehe schon immer auch mal ins 7 GB .

wo in hennef trefft ihr euch ?


----------



## -courgi- (20. November 2004)

Da Hennef sehr klein ist, können wir auch vom Bahnhof aus starten, falls Du mit dem Zug kommen möchtest. Ich/wir sind da sicher flexibel. Check mal wie Deine Zugverbindung aussieht und wann Du theoretisch hier sein kannst.


----------



## Beach90 (20. November 2004)

also ich könnte mit der S-bahn um 10.52 in hennef sein , allerdings hat die sicherlich verspätung weil a) an meinem heimat bahnhof ne weiche ausgewechselt wird und ich deswegen mit so primitiven bussen fahren muss und b ) weil schnee liegt und die bahn das ja nie hinkriegt pünktlich zu kommen 
aber naja wir werden es sehen


----------



## -courgi- (20. November 2004)

Na dann passt doch 11:00 Uhr ganz gut! Soviel länger wirds dann ja auch nicht mehr dauern bei evtl. Verspätung!?   
Wie erwähnt, Voraussetzung ist, daß es von oben trocken ist/bleibt, treffen  wir uns dann vorm Bahnhof. Sollte sich was ändern, werde ich das bis spätestens 9:00 Uhr hier posten, damit keiner den Weg umsonst macht. 
Achja, es sei noch zu erwähnen, daß in den 7 Bergen die Temperatur meist um 2° niedriger ist als hier bei uns  .

Andreas


----------



## Beach90 (20. November 2004)

ja das is nit dat problem , aber wie siehts en aus mit schnee im 7 GB ?


----------



## stumpjumper1 (20. November 2004)

@ Beach : Hi. Bin am Sonntag auch dabei ! Wie sieht es denn in Windeck aus ? Habt Ihr schon Schnee da oben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -courgi- (20. November 2004)

Denke nicht dass da Schnee ist, und wenn doch.... umso besser. Was gibts schöneres als seine Spuren in Neuschnee zu verewigen.  
Da wir keine unsicheren Wege fahren und es auch nicht friert sehe ich darin keine Probleme.


----------



## Kalinka (20. November 2004)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann passt doch 11:00 Uhr ganz gut!


Hi Andreas, ich hoffe Du hast nicht den ganzen Samstag damit verbracht Bäume umzuschmeißen auf der geplanten Sonntagstour...ich fahre nämlich nicht mit...
Ich habe vergessen, daß ich die Springmäuse für morgen bezahlt habe, mich zum Lachen zu bringen...im *WARMEN, TROCKENEN * mit *BRUNCH!*
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und dicke Jutesäcke
Karin

PS: ich bin im WP total abgesackt   ... und für Kabaret-Brunch gibt es definitiv keine Punkte. Was man an Kalorien ablacht, wird gleich wieder draufgefuttert


----------



## Beach90 (20. November 2004)

naja da wo ich wohn schneits zwar mal 2 stunden am stück aber der schnee schmelzt dann auch wieder , aber ich war heute in höheren höhenlagen uns da lag en bissl schnee , hat aber gerreicht um zu frieren   
bin sogar ein mal in ne 2 m fütze gefallen mit ordentlich schlamm


----------



## Beach90 (20. November 2004)

also ich kenn mich nit so aus ,aber fahren wir vom hennefer bahnhof zum 7gb oder fahren wir mit´m zug ( was sehr unsportlich ist   )?
wann sind wir denn ungefähr zurück ?


----------



## stumpjumper1 (20. November 2004)

Du kannst davon ausgehen das wir von Hennef aus mit dem Rad fahren werden. Ich weiß zwar nicht was der Andreas geplant hat, denke aber das wir ca. 3h unterwegs sein werden. Machen wir meistens vor Ort aus was wir fahren ! Dann sag ich mal bis morgen.


----------



## Beach90 (20. November 2004)

spotan , ich denk 7 GB aber fall es was anderes werden sollte is das für mich auch kein problem .
bei mir stehts noch nicht ganz fest ob ich wirklich mitkomme , hängt alles von einer person ab ,leider


----------



## lakota (20. November 2004)

wollt ihr nicht lieber nächstes WE ins 7GB fahren und morgen ne tour in die WH oder durch den lohmarer/kaldauer wald machen?
wenn ihr eh keine trails fahren wollt, weil der boden total aufgeweicht ist, dann käme das doch auf's selbe raus... hm...?


----------



## Beach90 (20. November 2004)

also ich hätte auch kein problem damidt ,außerdem hab ich gerade von meiner mutter erfahren das die nit will das ich mit niemanden den ich näher kenn ins 7gb fahr ( jaja die bösen männer ) also lohmarer wald wär mir auch lieber wenn ihr nix dagegen ahbt können wir ja nächstes WE ins 7gb


----------



## lakota (20. November 2004)

schreibt dann mal bitte möglichst schnell irgendwas hier rein.
wenn ihr nämlich kein prob damit hättet, im lohmarer wald zu fahren, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich mitfahren. 
müsste aber gegen 9 bescheid wissen, weil ich noch n paar sachen zu erledigen hab...

falls das mit lohmar ok wäre, dann wäre ich beim treffpunkt entweder für den hbf siegburg oder franzhäuschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (20. November 2004)

gegen 9 wollte courgie sowieso hier reinschreiben ob das mit der tour was gibt ,wegen wetter ! 
naja vielleicht ham wir ja glück


----------



## lakota (21. November 2004)

*gähn* bin grade aufgestanden. hier in siegburg sieht es im moment ziemlich gut aus. es ist zwar alles gefroren, aber es ist ja auch noch ziemlich früh am morgen. nach regen sieht es nicht wirklich aus -> keine fiesen grauen wolken!


----------



## -courgi- (21. November 2004)

Falsch , ich wollte hier reinschreiben wenn es "nichts" gibt mit der Tour. Da hier aber wolkenloser Himmel ist, fahre ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## lakota (21. November 2004)

ins 7GB?

@beach: wenn du lust hast können wir dann im lohmarer wald ne runde drehen, ins 7GB kann ich ja nich. wenn nicht, is auch ok, dann fahr ich alleine.


----------



## -courgi- (21. November 2004)

Warum kannst Du denn nicht ins 7GB?? Einreiseverbot?


----------



## Beach90 (21. November 2004)

hey lakota jetzt wirfste hie zwar alle planungen auf en haufen aber ne schlechte idee isses nit ... 
courgie bring mal ner besorgten mutter mal bei das im siebengebirge keine bäume umfallen wegen schnee ( strum    ) , also was is den courgie du fährst heut auf jeden fall ins 7gb ?

oder mein neuer amokplan , wenn wir mit 7 GB fertig sind schreib ich dir und wir drehen noch ne runde in lohmar , dann hab ich auch deine geschwindigkeit   , weil ich möcht echt gern ins 7gb .

auf jeden fall bin ich um 11 in hennef!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stumpjumper1 (21. November 2004)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kannst Du denn nicht ins 7GB?? Einreiseverbot?


----------



## lakota (21. November 2004)

kann nicht ins 7GB weil meine eltern rumzicken...
weil "bei dem wetter kann man sich ja nur ne krankheit holen". tz!
da ist echt jeder versuch von überzeugungsarbeit umsonst.
ausserdem würd ich das wahrscheinlich eh nicht schaffen und euch nur noch mehr aufhalten als ich es eh immer tue, weil ich tierischen muskelkater hab.
aber nächstesmal versuch ich dabei zu sein... wenn ihr mich mitnehmen wollt 

@beach: also für mich is das kein prob... wenn du danach noch was fahren willst, ich hab zeit. fragt sich nur, wo und wann wir uns dann treffen.
handy is an, ruf einfach an oder schick ne sms.


----------



## -courgi- (21. November 2004)

Natürlich kann ich keine Verantwortung übernehmen über höhere Gewalt!  
Die Sorge wegen brechender Bäume verstehe ich gut, da wir aber ausschliesslich Hauptwege nutzen, gibt es diesbezüglich keinerlei Probleme. Es sei denn, man hat das gesamte 7GB gesperrt . 
Aber das 7GB ist "x" mal sicherer als der Lohmarer Wald, weil hier die Sicherheit für alle Gäste, Besucher und Ausflügler gewährleistet werden muß! Zudem ist es überaus unwahrscheinlich daß ein Baum fällt, weil weder Schnee noch sonstige Belastungen auf das Gehölz einwirken.


----------



## Beach90 (21. November 2004)

jaja ,kann ich machen 
also ich bin auf jeden fall gleich in hennef ich weiss noch nit wie das mit dem zug aussieht aber hört mal oder der zug um 10 .52 von richtung schladern verspätung hat =)
ich freu mich 
bis nachher


----------



## lakota (21. November 2004)

frage: wie lang braucht ihr jetzt ungefähr? 3 h?


----------



## -courgi- (21. November 2004)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> ...ausserdem würd ich das wahrscheinlich eh nicht schaffen und euch nur noch mehr aufhalten als ich es eh immer tue, weil ich tierischen muskelkater hab...



Haben wir ein Rennen ausgeschrieben? Wir fahren die Tour nicht auf Zeit! Wir sind keine Leistungssportler! 
Dauer der Tour würde ich mal auf min. 4h berechnen, eher länger.


----------



## Beach90 (21. November 2004)

is ja auch ne tour ,also wir wollen nur gucken was die heimische tierfauna so macht =)


----------



## talybont (21. November 2004)

Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja irgendwo im Unterholz.


MfG,
Armin


----------



## -courgi- (21. November 2004)

*schmunzel* bei der Wetterlage wird da heute die Hölle los sein, an Sonntagsausflüglern! Mal schauen was uns da alles geboten wird   ... und immer schön freundlich bleiben...


----------



## Kalinka (21. November 2004)

um im Springmaustheater zu sitzen?
Jein! Die Vorstellung     und der Brunch   waren prima.
Wer ist denn nun wo gefahren??
Ich will wenigstens wissen was ich verpasst habe??
Und wie war es ??
Karin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (21. November 2004)

Hi,

ich habe mir aufgrund der tollen Wetterlage das 7GB verkniffen und mich für zwei Stunden aufs Rennrad geschwungen, wo ich dann im Schmelztal (zwischen Bad Honnef und Rottbitze) meinen Meister gefunden habe. In nur 13 Minuten waren wir von Honnef in Himberg (7 km und fast 250 hm). Nur um im Windschatten zu bleiben hat mich schon einen Puls von 185 gekostet. Als ich dann nach vorne bin war ich dann auf über 200. Und dann attackierte der Typ auch noch. Da war ich dann platt. OK, sein Rad war gut drei Kilo leichter, seine Laufräder (Lightweights !!!  ) kosten gut dreimal so viel wie mein ganzes Rad und wiegen die Hälfte von meinen Laufrädern. Aber der Typ war auch einfach der Hammer. Es scheint ihn nicht einmal besonders angestrengt zu haben.   Mist, das drückt auf die Stimmung  . Es gibt halt immer einen, der schneller ist. Ist wie im Leben.

Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet einen angenehmeren Tag  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## -courgi- (21. November 2004)

Nun, zur angekündigten Tour gibt es mehrere gute -, und eine schlechte Nachricht. 
Die Schlechte: Meines HAC's Batterien schwächelten zum Ende der Tour und sämtliche erfahrenen Daten von heute sind im Nirvana    
Die Guten : War eine sehr schöne Spätherbsttour incl. Schneeabschnitten und frostigen Zehen   , viel Sonne u. gute Stimmung. 
Mit von der Partie waren Stumpjumper, Beach und meine Wenigkeit. 
Im Groben entspricht die Tour der gefahrenen vom 22.10.. Gestartet in Hennef, weiter durch die Dörfer Richtung Thomas Berg, um den Ölberg herum, Löwenburg und Drachenfels erklommen und anschliessend ein entspanntes Ausrollen an Rhein und Sieg. 
Bei Siegburg trennten sich dann unsere Wege, wobei Beach und ich Richtung Siegburg fuhren, um dort Fräulein Lakota zu einem Abschlussründchen durch den Lohmarer Wald einzuladen. Jedoch zeigte mir meine Bandscheibe dann  nach nicht allzu langer Zeit ein "Time-out", und ich habe mich Richtung Heimat abgesetzt. 
Ich denke mal, den Tag kann man unter "erfolgreich genutzter Sonntag" abhaken und einen Dank an die Kollegen für die gute Stimmung!


----------



## -courgi- (21. November 2004)

@ Armin
Währste mal besser mit uns gefahren, da währste immer 1. gewesen


----------



## Beach90 (21. November 2004)

ha ne ,wat war dat en türchen heut , schön ... aber zuhause kochte meine mum vor sogen ,und jetzt hab ich ertsmal stress .
fährt einer von euch nächste woche in der fahrgemienscht in königswinter mit dem uwe mit ?


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2004)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> ... Richtung Thomas Berg,




Hihihi....ich wußte garnicht, das mein Bruda einen eigenen Berg hat   
*korintenkackmodus an*....aber ich glaub....der Berg ist ein Ort und heißt Thomasberg *korintenkackmodus aus*


----------



## -courgi- (22. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ..aber ich glaub....der Berg ist ein Ort und heißt Thomasberg



mmmmhhhmmmm  .... Kluuuuuuuuugscheeeeiiiiissseeeeerrrr......


----------



## guido p (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
melde mich seit langem nochmal,da wir (Beach 90 und lakota) heute den Lohmarer Wald unsicher gemacht haben.
Von Hennef aus ging es an der WBT Sperre vorbei nach Ho Tschi Ming,dann weiter Richtung Lohmar(nette Singletrails  ) und über Siegburg zurück.
Zurückgelegt haben wir ca.32 Km in 2 1/2 Stunden

Schönen dank an die beiden,war von meiner Seite aus bestimmt nicht die letzte Fahrt.
Vielleicht demnächst mal die Nutscheid kennenlernen  
Bis dann
Guido


----------



## -courgi- (3. Dezember 2004)

Haben wir uns wohl nur knapp verpasst.
Bin auch im Bereich Hennef -> Happerschoss -> Allner -> Bröl -> Heide -> Siegburg -> Lohmar unterwegs gewesen bis es duster wurd'.  
Morgen 11:00 Uhr Sieglinde, falls sich jemand anschliessen möchte.


----------



## Beach90 (3. Dezember 2004)

mhmm also ich wär auch bereit am sonntag en paar leute durch´s ländchen zu führen ... ich werde am sonnatg ehe fahren und wär bereicht so 1-15 personen mitzunhemen =)
uhrzeit ist frei wählbar am besten so ab 12 ...   

vielleicht hat ja jemand lust :]
lg beach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido p (4. Dezember 2004)

Am Sonntag passt bei mir leider nicht wegen Familie,aber nächste Woche Freitag werd ich im Last minute Biking ne Tour ausschreiben (ab 12.30 Uhr),evtl einmal komplett um die Wahnbachtalsperre einschließlich Naafbachtal(bei Seelscheid) oder an der Sieg entlang Ri Eitorf.Wer mitmöchte und vielleicht eine bessere Idee hat für 2 - 2,5 h biken,bitte melden.
Gruß Guido


----------



## -courgi- (4. Dezember 2004)

Eine Tour um die Wahnbachtalsperre würde mich natürlich auch interessieren. Mal schauen was das kommende WE sagt. 

Die heutige Tour mit Marco war auch ganz nett. Das nähere Umland unsicher gemacht bis hin, und durch das Naafbachtal.


----------



## Beach90 (5. Dezember 2004)

guten tag liebe hennefer und umgebung ,wer hat denn lust nächsten sonntag im befreundten gemeinden an dieser, die hier   fahrgemeinschaft teilzunehmen ? 
fänd ich echt nett , vor allem wenn courgie und marco mitkommen könnten


----------



## -courgi- (5. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die Einladung, muß kommendes WE leider passen.


----------



## Beach90 (5. Dezember 2004)

och manno   
naja vielleicht kennste ja en paar die de dahin schicken kannst , es lohnt sich 

was ist eigentlich mit dir guido ?


----------



## guido p (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Max
ich denke,daß klappt mit Sonntag.100%ig weiß ich es erst am Freitag.Melde mich dann noch mal
Bis dann Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (6. Dezember 2004)

ok , kannst dich aber gerne schonmal vorzeitig eintragen =)


----------



## stumpjumper1 (6. Dezember 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> guten tag liebe hennefer und umgebung ,wer hat denn lust nächsten sonntag im befreundten gemeinden an dieser, die hier   fahrgemeinschaft teilzunehmen ?
> fänd ich echt nett , vor allem wenn courgie und marco mitkommen könnten


Hi,
Sonntag muß ich leider auch passen. Vieleicht ein anderes mal.

Gruß Marco


----------



## guido p (9. Dezember 2004)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag passt bei mir leider nicht wegen Familie,aber nächste Woche Freitag werd ich im Last minute Biking ne Tour ausschreiben (ab 12.30 Uhr),evtl einmal komplett um die Wahnbachtalsperre einschließlich Naafbachtal(bei Seelscheid) oder an der Sieg entlang Ri Eitorf.Wer mitmöchte und vielleicht eine bessere Idee hat für 2 - 2,5 h biken,bitte melden.
> Gruß Guido



Tach zusammen,
am Freitag klappt leider nicht,da ich Urlaub habe und zu Hause was tun muß,sonst jiddet ärjer mit de Frau  
aber am Sonntag fahr ich mit,Beach.
Bis dann


----------



## stumpjumper1 (23. Dezember 2004)

Wollte auch nochmal was schreiben !
Frohe Weihnachten.  

Gruß Marco


----------



## -courgi- (24. Dezember 2004)

Auch frohe Weihnahten von mir


----------



## Beach90 (24. Dezember 2004)

frohe weihnachten ebenfalls von meiner seite aus , und noch happy trails für´s neue jahr   
lg max


----------



## guido p (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
auch von mir schöne Feiertage und nen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr mit der Hoffnung,nächstes Jahr öfter mitfahren zu können und nicht nur am Haus zu arbeiten


----------



## Älex24__ (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin aus Eitorf und hätte auch mal Lust mitzufahren!

Verabredet ihr euch immer spontan?


----------



## -courgi- (26. Dezember 2004)

Jo, alles weitere über AIM/AOL


----------



## Beach90 (26. Dezember 2004)

hey älex , ich bin aus windeck .... vielleicht haste ja lust mal mit mir ne runde zu drehen , ich kenn ehe zu wenig in eitorf ,richtung hennef ...meld dich wenn du lust hast zu fahren  ,hab jetzt gerade noch ferien =)
lg beach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffer (26. Dezember 2004)

Irgendwann werd ich sicher auch mal mitfahren...

Aber bin leider immer noch nicht fit...


----------



## -courgi- (27. Dezember 2004)

Seiffer schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann werd ich sicher auch mal mitfahren...
> 
> Aber bin leider immer noch nicht fit...


Keine Bange, so schnell stirbt der Sport wohl nicht aus


----------



## Silverrider (27. Dezember 2004)

Hi!
Bin ebenfalls aus Eitorf und bin auch immer für jede Touren offen.
Wenn ihr ne Tour machen wollt, ich bin dabei.
Gruß


----------



## Beach90 (27. Dezember 2004)

hey silverrider ,ist ja sehr interessant das hier plötzlich soviele eitorfer auftauchen , ich mach morgen ne tour durch´s windecker ländchen und werd auch nach eitorf kommen ( hüppelröttchen) falls du interesse hast brauchste nur ne pn schreiben 
lg max


----------



## Seiffer (31. Dezember 2004)

So, die ersten 35 Minuten lockeres einrollen (zum ersten Mal seit 22.6.) sind geschafft. Geht also langsam aufwärts. Gleich zum Ausgleich noch was laufen gehn, im neuen Jahr bin ich dann ab Februar oder so sicherlich mal dabei.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo Hennefer und Umgebung,

bin aus Siegburg und fahre fast jeden Sonnabend im Winter von 09.00 bis ca. gegen 14.00 Uhr und am Sonntag von 09.00 bis ca. 12.00 Uhr Steckem mit dem MTB im Umkreis von bis zu 60 km um Siegburg. Vielleicht könnten wir ja mal zusammen fahren.
Einfach informieren und Startort bekanntgeben ich bin dabei.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## mtbiker2005 (23. Januar 2005)

Achim_SU schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich würde mal gerne von Ennert (Bonn-Pützchen) bis zum 'ende' des Siebengebirges fahren. Kennst Du eine Strecke ?
> Grüsse
> Achim




hallo  achim,

kennst du eine  strecke  im ennert,  bin  55jahre  würde  mal mitfahren wenn.......      komme   aus sankt augustin 

gruß


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo mtbiker,

würde Dir gerne die Strecken zeigen. Sage einen Termin und ab gehts.
Bin ebenfalls 55 und komme aus Siegburg. 
Sonnabends ab 09.00 Uhr kein Problem, am Sonntag nur von 09.00 bis 12.00 Uhr.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## -courgi- (24. Januar 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hennefer und Umgebung,
> 
> bin aus Siegburg und fahre fast jeden Sonnabend im Winter von 09.00 bis ca. gegen 14.00 Uhr und am Sonntag von 09.00 bis ca. 12.00 Uhr Steckem mit dem MTB im Umkreis von bis zu 60 km um Siegburg. Vielleicht könnten wir ja mal zusammen fahren.
> Einfach informieren und Startort bekanntgeben ich bin dabei.
> ...



Grüss Dich Udo, 
die Gelegenheit wird sich sicher ergeben! Ich werd Dich mal anschreiben wenn sich mir die Möglichkeit bietet, mal Vormittags unterwegs zu sein. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Februar 2005)

Damit der Hennefer Thread nicht ganz unter geht, hier mal ein kleiner Bericht zur gestrigen Tour.
Kollege Wingover hat mir ein paar kleine, aber feine Trails um die Talsperre gezeigt. Beeindruckend, welche Vorteile man mit einem Freerider bei den augenblicklichen Bodenbedingungen hat. Nicht zuletzt fetten Respekt an Deine Fitness, mit dem 'Panzer' die Berge hoch zu prügeln . War ich gestern doch etwas arg überfordert, material- wie leistungstechnisch!
Nochmals Danke an Dich,

Gruß Andreas


----------



## guido p (8. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte morgen nach getaner Arbeit ab 16 Uhr mal wieder ne kleine Tour machen,fahre ab der Hängebrücke los.Dauer ca.1,5h,damit die Beine nicht einrosten,also locker.Wer mitmöchte,einfach an der Brücke warten.Bis dann


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. März 2005)

Hi Guido,
beruflich bedingt muss ich absagen, evtl. kommende Woche würde ich mich anschliessen, je nach Wetter-/Bodensituation.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Pepin (8. März 2005)

wenn ich wieder mobil bin werde ich auch mal nach hennef kommen da ich aber erst um 16:30 uhr feierabend habe gehts nicht vor 17:30.
aber bald werden die tage ja wieder länger. *freu*


----------



## guido p (10. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
bin gestern und heute(super Aussicht bis zum 7GB)ein bisschen gefahren,ein bisschen Muskelkater hab ich schon.Am Samstag wollt ich ein Stündchen oder zwei Fahren, evt. rund um die WBTS oder Ri Winterscheid,Litterscheid.Kommt aber aufs Wetter an.Melde mich aber nochmal.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. März 2005)

Winterscheid/Litterscheid würde mich auf jeden Fall interesseiren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido p (12. März 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
werde heute gegen 12.30 Uhr ab Sieglinde losfahren.
Die Tour geht über Happerschoß-Bröl-Winterscheid-Litterscheid-Hohnscheid-Bödingen-Hennef.
Wer mitmöchte,einfach an der Brücke warten.
Gruß guido


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. März 2005)

Moin Moin, 
wenns nicht in Strömen regnet finde ich mich ein


----------



## guido p (12. März 2005)

Amtliche WARNUNG vor WINDBÖEN 

für den Rhein-Sieg-Kreis 

gültig von: Samstag, 12.03.05 10:00 Uhr 
bis: Samstag, 12.03.05 22:00 Uhr 

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst 
am: Samstag, 12.03.05 09:12 Uhr 

Bei erneut auffrischendem Wind am Nachmittag und Abend 
Spitzenböen um 60 km/h (Stärke 7, vereinzelt 8) aus West bis 
Nordwest. 
 

Wer fährt bei dem Wetter???


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. März 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Bei erneut auffrischendem Wind am Nachmittag und Abend
> Spitzenböen um 60 km/h (Stärke 7, vereinzelt 8) aus West bis
> Nordwest.
> 
> ...



Ich - solange es trocken bleibt dabei und wenn mir nicht ständig was dazwischen kommen würde  
Aktuell: Seitenscheibe am Auto meiner Mutter eingeschlagen und sämtliche Taschen incl. Handtasche entwendet. Sorry Guido, aber habe seit 11:40 auf der Polizeiwache gesessen .


----------



## guido p (12. März 2005)

Hallo Andreas,
das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an mit dem Auto,ist meinen Eltern auch schon passiert  .Aber die Jungs zu kriegen,ist ne andere Sache  

Bin heut nur ne kurze Runde gefahren,war mir doch zu grau da oben.Evtl.morgen gleiche Zeit fahre ich wieder,wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Ich melde mich morgen nochmal.
Bis dann.


----------



## guido p (13. März 2005)

Morgen zusammen,
warte heute gegen 12 Uhr an der Siegbrücke,um ne kleine,ca2h Tour zu machen.Wer mitmöchte,bitte warten!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. März 2005)

*1. Frühlingstour in Hennef und Umgebung*
Die heutige Tour lief unter dem Begriff "Einsteigertour", und so kam es, daß 5 mehr oder weniger gut durch den Winter gekommene Biker
 




​ sich zusammen rotteten, um den Frühling zu frönen .  <v.l.n.r. => Maria, Karin, Ralf, meine Wenigkeit und Frank.
Bei sonnigem, relativ warmen Wetter starteten wir die erste gemeinsame Tour, ohne gefrorene Zehen und ohne Aussicht auf Schlammattacken!
Von Hennef aus führte uns die Tour durch das schöne Hanfbachtal und div. Vorörtchen von Uckerath, 
 


​  Uckerath selbst und  zurück über einge Trails zur Burgruine Blankenberg.
 


​ An der Sieg entlang ging es zurück nach Hennef geradewegs in die Eisdiele, um den fortgeschrittenen Kalorienabbau Einhalt zu gewähren!! 
Insgesamt war es eine schöne Tour mit guter Stimmung und tollem Wetter! Danke an alle Teilnehmenden und auf weitere schöne gemeinsame Tourchen. 
Weitere Bilder gibt es hier​


----------



## Kalinka (20. März 2005)

*Ein Dank an den Guide Andreas und seine ortskundigen Co-Guides.
Die Tour war super...richtiges Tempo, richtige Leute, richtiges Wetter. 
Ich hatte sogar noch soviel Elan nach kurzer Atempause das Bike zu wechseln, um mit dem RR nach Alfter zu radeln. 
Böse Zungen behaupten sicher, daß ich das nur getan habe um Andreas im WP noch zu überrunden  ... no way  .
Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour!
Karin

[email protected]:
das mit dem Frauenversteher habe ich extra weggelassen
*


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. März 2005)

....WEIBER !!!..... ​


----------



## Kalinka (22. März 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> ....WEIBER !!!..... ​


Also, ich überschütte Dich mit Lob, pinsele Deinen Bauch und Du kommentierst nur das Post Scriptum... Also hier für Dich nochmal extra gewichtet:
Ein Dank an den Guide Andreas und seine ortskundigen Co-Guides.
Die Tour war super...richtiges Tempo, richtige Leute, richtiges Wetter.  
Ich hatte sogar noch soviel Elan nach kurzer Atempause das Bike zu wechseln, um mit dem RR nach Alfter zu radeln. 
Böse Zungen behaupten sicher, daß ich das nur getan habe um Andreas im WP noch zu überrunden  ... no way  .
Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour!
Karin

[email protected]:das mit dem Frauenversteher habe ich extra weggelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakota (22. März 2005)

nächstes mal mag ich auch mitfahren 
habt ihr schon was geplant?


----------



## Udo1 (22. März 2005)

Hallo!

falls Ihr am kommenden Wochenende wieder fahren solltet, würde ich mich Euch anschließen.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Cheetah (22. März 2005)

Hi,
ich hätte Interesse an einer Wahnbachtalsperrentour. Für mich ist es egal ob der Startpunkt Franzhäuschen oder Sieglinde ist. Als Startzeit würde ich Fr oder Sa jeweils um 12Uhr vorschlagen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. März 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich überschütte Dich mit Lob, pinsele Deinen Bauch und Du ...



@ Kalinka : 
Du hast den Schalk im Nacken, ich habs am Sonntag genau beobachten können!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Mehr als verständlich daher meine Reaktion 

@ Rest : 
Kollege Cheetah kann ja eine Tour ausschreiben.


----------



## sibby08 (22. März 2005)

Hallo,

Freitag oder Samstag klingt gut, da könnte ich endlich auch mal mitfahren. 
Habe mir das schon so oft vorgenommen, aber zeitlich nie auf die Reihe bekommen (ist halt "nur" mein zweit Hobbie). Kann evtl. dann auch noch ein oder zwei Leute mobilisieren mitzukommen. 

Gruß
Sibby08


----------



## Cheetah (22. März 2005)

Kollege Cheetah kennt keine Trails an der Wahnbachtalsperre, Kollege Andreas-MTB schon.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. März 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Kollege Cheetah kennt keine Trails an der Wahnbachtalsperre, Kollege Andreas-MTB schon.



Trails sind da eh kaum, und die - welche da sind nur was für geübte Fahrer! Daher dann eher Sightseeing Tour aussenrum, oder ihr müßt Stefan anbetteln daß er Euch führt.


----------



## wingover (23. März 2005)

Hallo

Thema Wahnbachtalsperre:
Donnerstag, also morgen fahre ich die kleine Runde (ca. 20 km, 400 hm)
Start um ca 16:30 bei Interesse 0173-6684712.
Wenn Ihr wollt kann ich euch Samstag oder Freitag auch führen, Länge nach belieben.
Nur ist mir am Samstag 12 Uhr zu spät, 10 Uhr oder auch gerne noch früher passt mir viel besser.

Stephan


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. März 2005)

Ok, erstmal danke an Stephan!

Für Freitag biete ich daher an, die Chickenway-Runde um die Talsperre (sofern ich die Wege noch finde), Streckenprofil sieht in etwa so aus: hier! 
Oder Uwes letztjährige Einsteigerunde.
Startzeit frühestens mittags bei mir möglich! 

Für Samstag würde ich eine Runde ins 7GB vorschlagen, je nach Besucherandrang die ein oder andere Steigung erklimmen. In etwa so, oder so , mit anschliessendem lockeren Ausrollen an Rhein und Sieg.

Äussern sie sich jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (24. März 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Oder Uwes letztjährige Einsteigerunde.
> Startzeit frühestens mittags bei mir möglich!


Ich und Uwe sind gerne bei der Einsteigerrunde am Freitag so gegen 12:00-13:00 dabei, WENN ES NICHT REGNET!!!!!
Ich bin dagegen, daß wingover führt...sonst müssen alle auf dem Hinterrad die Berge hoch    
Ich bin dagegen, daß Uwe/Handlampe führt, sonst gehe ich wieder verloren    
So Andreas, Du alter Fr..........er, da bleibst ja nur noch DU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Am besten Ihr tut Euch zusammen...mit einem so überqualifizierten Guide-Team bin ich noch nie gefahren.
Samstag bin ich auf dem Weg in den Skiurlaub
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , da dürft Ihr machen was Ihr wollt  
*Karin*


----------



## sibby08 (24. März 2005)

Hallo

mir würde auch die Einsteigerrunde zusagen. Uhrzeit schließe ich mich Kalinka an. Kann auch noch 1-2 Leute mobilisieren die hier im Forum nicht aktiv sind.
währe Super wenn das klappt. Könnte ggf. auch etwas Co-Guiden, da ich hier im Gebiet heimisch bin und den einen oder anderen Neben Trail kenne. Der Steinbruch im Kaldauer Wald liegt z.B. auch auf dem Weg, der bietet alles vom Einsteiger bis zum Hardcore Biker.
Währe schön wenn morgen was zustande kommt und ich freue mich auch mal die Leute persönlich kennen zulernen.

Gruß
Udo


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. März 2005)

Ich persönlich gebe der Einsteigertour auch meinen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Als Zeitpunkt schlage ich mal 12:30 Uhr vor, an der Sieglinde. Natürlich kann sich jeder anschliessen der Bock hat.
Auch für mich ist Voraussetzung, daß das Wetter trocken ist und bleibt, ebenso keine Schlammschlacht ansteht!


----------



## sibby08 (24. März 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich gebe der Einsteigertour auch meinen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so, bei Regen macht es keinen Spaß!
Trägst du eine Tour ein? Vielleicht sieht das dann noch der ein oder andere und wir haben einen Überblick wieviele mitkommen.

Udo


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. März 2005)

Meinst Du nicht, wir sind so schon genug?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich schätze augenblicklich mal ~ 10 Leute. Und da  für morgen => Dauerregen <= angesagt ist, würde ich momentan davon eher absehen eine Tour auszuschreiben!


----------



## Pepin (24. März 2005)

wie morgen dauerregen   will doch morgen die sieg aufwärts radeln bis nach wissen. da darf es nicht regnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (24. März 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du nicht, wir sind so schon genug?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast recht, wenn es morgen echt so mies wird ist es besser gar nicht erst eine Tour auszuschreiben. Wenn das Wetter eintrifft, kannst Du einen    sehen. Im Moment zieht es sich ja auch immer weiter zu. 
Aber seien wir optimistisch!

Udo


----------



## lakota (24. März 2005)

12:30 sieglinde... wenn das wetter passt, bin ich dabei *hoff


----------



## lakota (25. März 2005)

das wetter soll jetzt wohl doch nicht so schlimm werden 
>>klick<<


----------



## sibby08 (25. März 2005)

Bin was das Wetter betrifft auch optimistisch.
Werde auch kommen.

Bis gleich

Udo


----------



## Handlampe (25. März 2005)

Da wir noch genüsslich Gefrühstückt haben, da wir geglaubt haben, dass das Wetter sich nicht hält, schaffen wir es leider nicht mehr bis 12.30. Wir werden dann  wohl eine kleine Asphaltrunde drehen.

Grüsse Kalinka und Lampe


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. März 2005)

Moin Moin, 
wie bereits erwähnt habe ich heute wenig Lust auf Fangopackung, daher sage ich für meinen Teil ab! Von Cheetah weiß ich, daß auch er heute verhindert ist. Da Ihr aber alle Ortskundige Leute seit, sollte das zusammenstellen einer Tour Euch nicht allzu schwer fallen. Vorab schon mal viel Spaß für Euch! 
Ich werde mich im Laufe des Nachmittags evtl. zu einer Rheinrunde entschliessen, sofern es trocken bleibt.

Gehabt Euch wohl


----------



## lakota (25. März 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> wie bereits erwähnt habe ich heute wenig Lust auf Fangopackung, daher sage ich für meinen Teil ab!


mimöschen 

das wetter war super, der untergrund teilweise eher weniger...
die holz-transport-LKWs haben ziemliche spuren hinterlassen, vorzugsweise in lehmigem boden, der natürlich wegen dem gestrigen regen noch "schön" aufgeweicht war. 
hätte ich nach der ausfahrt nicht doch noch mein bike geputzt, hätte ich den lehm wohl nie wieder wegbekommen 

bei mir waren es ca. 49 km mit nem schnitt von 15,3 km/h. 
für die richtigkeit der daten garantiere ich nicht, weil mein fahrrad-computer momentan nicht durchgehend zuverlässig funktioniert.

sibby08 war mit dabei (hört sich ja fast so an, als wäre ich guide gewesen  quatsch!).
der ganz grobe streckenverlauf: auel - merten - allner - kaldauen - ho chi minh.
ich und meine ortskenntnis 
haben uns zwar 2 oder 3 mal ein bisschen verfahren (was hört der weg auch einfach mitten im wald auf?  ), hat meinerseits aber trotzdem spaß gemacht, thx


----------



## sibby08 (25. März 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> mimöschen
> 
> das wetter war super, der untergrund teilweise eher weniger...
> die holz-transport-LKWs haben ziemliche spuren hinterlassen, vorzugsweise in lehmigem boden, der natürlich wegen dem gestrigen regen noch "schön" aufgeweicht war.
> ...



Hallo,

kann mich Lakota nur anschließen. Schade das wir nur zu zweit waren. Mir hat es trotz des teilweisen etwas schlammigen Boden viel Spaß gemacht. Bergauf hat mir Lakota gezeigt das ich an meiner Kondition noch was Schrauben muß. 
Zum Streckenverlauf:
Von der Sieglinde aus sind wir der Sieg-Freizeitstraße nach Hennef gefahren und weiter über Weldergoven und Aul bis Merten. In Merten sind wir Bergauf Richtung Litterscheid (natürlich mit ein paar kleinen Umwegen, dat is aber auch alles schlecht beschildert da oben   ). In Litterscheid wollte ich uns eigentlich über einen schönen Singletrail nach Bödingen führen, den ich aber auch nicht mehr wieder gefunden habe. Wir sind dann irgendwo runtergefahren und auf einmal war der Weg zu ende. Da man weiter unten einen Weg erkennen konnte sind wir durchs Gehölz nach unten marschiert. Wie sollte es auch anders sein, auch dieser Weg war dann irgendwann zuende. Immerhin waren wir aber in der richtigen Richtung unterwegs. Um auf die parallel verlaufene Straße zu kommen mussten wir über einen kleinen Bach springen. Gentleman wie ich bin, ließ ich natürlich Lakota den Vortritt, die den Sprung auch bravorös meisterte   . Nach ein paar Meter Straße ging es wieder auf einen Waldweg weiter Richtung Bröl. In Bröl sind wir dann vorbei an den Fischteichen weiter bis Müschmühle, über die Allner Brücke weiter Richtung Hennef. Auf diesen Weg haben wir uns entschlossen noch den HCM zu fahren. An der Sieglinde vorbei (ohne dort einzukehren) sind wir dann in den Kaldauer Wald Richtung HCM gefahren. Auf den Rückweg trennten sich dann im Lohmarer Wald unsere Wege. 
Insgesamt waren wir so 3,5 Stunden unterwegs und bei mir waren es 53 km, hatte aber auch noch wahrscheinlich ein paar Meter mehr zu fahren und der Steinbruch lag ja auch noch auf meinem Rückweg...
Letzendlich haben wir eine Mounteinbike Tour mit einer Expeditions Tour gemischt.
Hoffe das Lakota noch mal wieder, trotz der Expedition, mit mir fährt.

Gruß
Sibby08


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. März 2005)

Hi,
auch meine/unsere Tour war nicht schlecht, nur eben schlammlos . Von Hennef über Haus Ölgarten Richtung Stieldorf, von wo ich mit Maria das 7Gb ankratzte um in Königswinter auf eine gemütliche Tasse Kaffee/Eis an der Flaniermeile das Leben zu genießen. Alles in allem auch nicht faul, kamen annähernd 60km und 450HM zusammen.

 Vermutlich wart Ihr in Altenbödingen, von wo Ihr querfeldein runter seit. Schade, dort gibts einige sehr schöne Abfahrten Richtung Müschmühle / Hennef.


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> auch meine/unsere Tour war nicht schlecht, nur eben schlammlos . Von Hennef über Haus Ölgarten Richtung Stieldorf, von wo ich mit Maria das 7Gb ankratzte um in Königswinter auf eine gemütliche Tasse Kaffee/Eis an der Flaniermeile das Leben zu genießen. Alles in allem auch nicht faul, kamen annähernd 60km und 450HM zusammen.
> 
> Vermutlich wart Ihr in Altenbödingen, von wo Ihr querfeldein runter seit. Schade, dort gibts einige sehr schöne Abfahrten Richtung Müschmühle / Hennef.



... Bis zur Bödinger Region haben wir es gar nicht erst geschafft. Wir sind irgendwo rechts runter und in der Nähe der Winterscheidermühle rausgekommen. 

Sibby08


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakota (26. März 2005)

mein trikot und meine hose sind eben angekommen *freu* 
trikot könnte ne nummer kleiner sein, aber is halt ebay, was will man machen 
jetzt fehlen nur noch meine handschuhe, dann bin ich komplett ausgerüstet 

plant ihr irgendwas für die nächsten tage/die nächste woche?


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2005)

@Lakota:

Ich bin Family mäßig über Ostern ausgebucht. Aber schau mal bei MTB-Touren Troisdorf/Spich, Udo1 plant was für Montag.
Viel spaß mit Deinen neuen Klamotten (bist jetzt bestimmt noch schneller die Berge hinauf  )

Gruß
Udo


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. März 2005)

und so kam, daß ich mich heute Mittag alleine auf den Weg ins 7GB machte, da sich offenbar niemand für meine heute angekündigte Tour interessierte. 

 Mein Blick haftete unentwegt am Berg in der Ferne, auf welchem diese lange Stange steht. Das sollte mein erstes Ziel sein! Über die Dörfchen ging es also kreuz und quer Richtung Ölberg, und mit schlimmen Befürchtungen und einem unsichtbaren Messer zwischen den Zähnen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 erklomm ich die ersten Steigungen. Aber was war hier los??? - NICHTS war los!!! Keine Massen von Besuchern oder Touristen, die einem nörgelnd den Weg frei geben. Keine Wanderer, die beím Geräusch von herannahenden Reifen wie aufgeschreckte Hühner mindestens 3x die Wegseite wechsen, bevor sie sich entscheiden welche Seite die sichere ist. 

 Dafür traf ich im Verlauf der Tour auf jede Menge gleich gesinnte aller Art. Vom Tourer bis zum Freerider. Und alles schienen diesen Tag zu genießen, denn keiner war sich für einen Gruß zu schade! Besonderen Respekt zolle ich 2 Mädels, die sich nicht lumpen ließen und den Ölberg ebenso wie die Löwenburg erklommen! Hut ab! 

 Alles in allem einer der schönsten 7GB Touren die ich bisher gemacht habe, was auch maßgeblich am fehlenden Tourismus und dem warmen sonnigen Wetter lag! 

   Schönen Dank an alle Teilhabenden  

  Fürs Streckenprofil klicke hier


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. März 2005)

@ Lakota & all
Frühestens Montag werde ich Zeit haben für eine weitere Tour. Wer dann Zeit und Lust hat kann ja gerne mal was posten hier. 
Allen anderen die morgen unterwegs sind wünsche ich viel Spaß


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Schönen Dank an alle Teilhabenden




Tja, Kollege, dann solltest du vielleicht mal was in die Fahrgemeinschaft eintragen....dann klappts auch mit den Mitfahrern.   

Also, ich wusste nichts von deinem Vorhaben.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Kollege, dann solltest du vielleicht mal was in die Fahrgemeinschaft eintragen....dann klappts auch mit den Mitfahrern.
> 
> Also, ich wusste nichts von deinem Vorhaben.



Da ich immer befürchte, daß Du Dich langweilst wenn Du nur 1 Bein brauchst um mitzuhalten , schliesse ich Dich meistens aus, was aber keinesfalls bös gemeint ist (kennst mich ja). Dicke Eier wünsch ich


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2005)

@all:

Ihr macht bei euren Touren immer so schöne Höhenangaben, größtenteils mit Grafik. Welchen Altimeter benutzt ihr? Ich möchte mir auch einen zulegen, weiß aber noch nicht welchen. Am liebsten einen, womit man nach der Tour die Daten auch auf den PC übertragen kann. Habe bis jetzt mal den Ciclomaster CM 436M näher ins Auge gefasst aber oben im Technik Forum kommt der ja nicht so gut weg (Aussetzer, mangelhafter Service...). Was meint Ihr?

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Osterfest!

Gruß
Udo


----------



## Beach90 (26. März 2005)

hallöchen ,
also an einer tour diese woche wäre ich sehr interessiert ,aber leider geht montag bei mir nicht ,weil ich bei "rund um köln" mitfahre.
bin schon seit ner ewigkeit mein MTB mehr gefahren ,muss mich erstmal wieder dran gewöhnen   also vielleicht ergibt sich ja dienstag oder mittwoch was.

LG und Frohe Ostern 
Max


----------



## Cheetah (27. März 2005)

Hi,
die meisten haben, so wie ich einen HAC4, im April kommt nach ~7 Jahren der Nachfolger der HAC5 raus. Entweder den kaufen, oder beim Abverkauf des alten HAC4 zuschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (27. März 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> @all:
> 
> Ihr macht bei euren Touren immer so schöne Höhenangaben, größtenteils mit Grafik. Welchen Altimeter benutzt ihr? Ich möchte mir auch einen zulegen, weiß aber noch nicht welchen. Am liebsten einen, womit man nach der Tour die Daten auch auf den PC übertragen kann. Habe bis jetzt mal den Ciclomaster CM 436M näher ins Auge gefasst aber oben im Technik Forum kommt der ja nicht so gut weg (Aussetzer, mangelhafter Service...). Was meint Ihr?
> 
> ...



Hi Udo

Ich hab den CM 436M.

Das Problem liegt am Gehäuse. Die beiden Schalter drücken auf eine kleine Folie, welche wiederrum auf einen Taster drückt. Und diese Folie verschiebt sich ganz gerne....geschehen beim Sturz.  Und wenn dann ein Schalter nicht mehr geht kannst du das ganze Teil vergessen. 
Hab ihn einmal deswegen eingeschickt, beim zweiten  Mal hab ich selber repariert. 
Seitdem funktioniert er aber wieder, hatte auch nie Aussetzer. 
Die Software ist ja eh eine feine Sache, ist übrigens die selbe wie vom HAC 4


Wenn du übrigens nicht nur die Höhendaten, sondern auch die eigentliche Tour speichern willst kannst du dir so ein kleines GPS-Handgerät zulegen. Gibt es auch schon ab 120 EU.

Aber vorsicht: MACHT SÜCHTIG


----------



## lux00 (27. März 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

deine Ausführungen bezüglich GPS interessieren mich. Welche Ausstattung (Empfänger, Kartenmaterial) benötigt man da? Kannst du was empfehlen?

Gruße
lux00


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. März 2005)

Grüss Dich Uwe, 
hab auch mal eine Frage. Hab schon mehrfach was von dem "Auge Gottes" gehört. Kannst Du mir in etwa die grobe Richtung nennen? Ist das noch an der Löwenburg vorbei Rhein aufwärts? Würde ich gern mal eine Tour hinmachen.
Sag hast Du zufällig Urlaub die kommende Woche? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Andreas


----------



## Handlampe (27. März 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Grüss Dich Uwe,
> hab auch mal eine Frage. Hab schon mehrfach was von dem "Auge Gottes" gehört. Kannst Du mir in etwa die grobe Richtung nennen? Ist das noch an der Löwenburg vorbei Rhein aufwärts? Würde ich gern mal eine Tour hinmachen.
> Sag hast Du zufällig Urlaub die kommende Woche?
> 
> ...



Richtig. 

Es ist quasi an der südlichen Grenze des 7Gebirges



 

Am Einfachsten zu Erreichen von dir aus, denke ich, über den Stellweg. Nicht besonders spektakulär....aber einfach halt. 
Hab ihn dir bis zur Schmelztalstrasse eingezeichnet. Von hier geht er noch weiter bis zur Frühmesseiche. 
Alternativ könntest du auch durch das Fogebachtal fahren. Es endet auf der Karte ein wenig rechts von dem Stellweg an der Schmelztalstrasse.Oben startet das Tal auf der Strasse zwischen Ittenbach und Aegidienberg.

Landschaftlich sehr schön.


P.S.

Nächste Woche hab ich keinen Urlaub....aber übernächste


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. März 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Infos/Karte. Werds mir vielleicht mal in den kommenden Tagen anschauen.

Evtl. plane ich im Laufe des morgigen nachmittags nochmal ein kleines Tourchen, sofern es trocken bleibt. Start ca. 15:00 - 16:00 / open end. Ziel unklar.

 _Frohe Ostern allen _  ​


----------



## Handlampe (28. März 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Infos/Karte. Werds mir vielleicht mal in den kommenden Tagen anschauen.
> 
> Evtl. plane ich im Laufe des morgigen nachmittags nochmal ein kleines Tourchen, sofern es trocken bleibt. Start ca. 15:00 - 16:00 / open end. Ziel unklar.
> 
> _Frohe Ostern allen _  ​




Da hätt ich Lust mitzukommen. Vielleicht können wir ja das Auge Gottes anfahren.
Dann könnte ich dir noch den klasse Trail hinunter nach Bad Honnef zeigen.
Meld dich mal wann und wo du losfährst. 0163/3347249

...aber bitte nicht so schnell. Nach den 140km Rennrad von gestern bin ich ein wenig ausgepumpt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-tommy (28. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Was ist denn "das Auge Gottes"???  
Möchte demnächst auch mal richtung 7G aufbrechen!
Habe leider im Moment sehr wenig Zeit und vor allem Kondition  
um mich da anzuschließen. Aber vielleicht klappts im Sommer!

Gruß Tommy


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
für den 02.04.05 habe ich eine kleine Frühjahrsanradeltour nach LINZ zum Kaffee oder Eis essen durch das Siebengebirge in "Last Minute Biking"  eingetragen.
Start ist um 09.00 Uhr an der Siegbrücke in Siegburg BUISDORF. Strecke mit Drachenfelser Ländchen ca. 85 km oder ab LINZ linksrheinisch zurück etwas kürzer. Strecke ist auch für wenig trainierte geeignet.
OVL-Datei der Strecke im Anhang.

Gruß Udo


----------



## lakota (28. März 2005)

duuu, andreas? *ganz lieb guck* 
ich würd gern mal den rhein steig entlangfahren. ließe sich der irgendwie einbauen? 
7GB find ich ja durchaus interessant, aber wenn ich an meine quietschenden bremsen denke, vergeht mir die lust n bisschen...  naja, muss man drüber hinwegsehen 

@udo1: 85 km. hört sich nach viel arbeit an 
weißt du denn schon ungefähr, wieviele hm die tour haben wird? dann könnt ich mir nämlich einigermaßen ausmalen, ob ich das durchhalte oder doch an den letzten steigungen schlapp mache...


----------



## Udo1 (28. März 2005)

Hallo Lakota,

Bis LINZ ungefähr 770 m Steigung, linksrheinisch ca. 445 m Steigung, oder am linksrheinischen Ufer zurück keine Steigung und kürzere Strecke.

Gruß Udo


----------



## lakota (28. März 2005)

dann bin ich am SA mit dabei, denke ich.
wetter soll ja super werden!

hat irgendwer lust, morgen ne runde zu fahren?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. März 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> duuu, andreas? *ganz lieb guck*
> ich würd gern mal den rhein steig entlangfahren. ließe sich der irgendwie einbauen?



*schmunzel* läßt sich sicher mal machen, wobei ich dann weniger von 'einbauen' als mehr von eigenständige Tour sprechen würde. Hilfreich währe allerdings ein ortskundiger Guide, vielleicht kann Uwe mal schauen, ob er irgendwann Zeit und Lust hat seine Ortskenntnis auszuspielen.

 Um das Thema Schlammpackung nochmal aufzugreifen .

Eigentlich sagte der Wetterbericht trockenes Wetter für heute voraus, eigentlich. aber dazu später mehr... 

So startete ich gegen 13:00 Uhr Richtung Stieldorf, um Maria abzuholen und weiter nach Dollendorf, um dort auf Uwe zu treffen. Da wir zu früh dran waren, ließ sich die Zeit mit einem Eis natürlich klaglos überbrücken. 
 



​ 



So langsam begann sich der Himmel zuzuziehen, war klar Uwe brachte den Regen aus Alfter mit, denn kurz darauf stand er vor uns mit einem kritischen Blick in den Himmel. Nach kurzer Absprache, ob wir es riskieren oder nicht, entschieden wir uns zu fahren, was uns 10 Minuten später auch prompt mit dem ersten Guss Regen gedankt wurde. Aufgrund des mittlerweile unglaublich dichten Blätterdaches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



blieb uns der Regen auch im Wald nicht erspart, und so trampelten wir tapfer durch den Matsch den Rheinsteig hinauf und entlang. Übrigens fahrerisch wie optisch ein wunderschöner Trail den wir befuhren! Bergab hat er 100% den Flow, der einem den Adrenalinspiegel bis unters Helmvisier steigen lässt! 
Der Regen hörte nicht auf, dafür bot sich uns eine schön schnelle Abfahrt, die dann die Fangopackung vollkommen komplettierte. 
 


​ Ziemlich bematscht, aber bester Dinge stand zur Überlegung, welche Richtung wir einschlagen sollten, aber das nächste Gewittergrollen erübrigte alle Überlegungen und wir kehrten zurück nach Stieldorf, wo wir noch mal die unglaublich guten Backkünste unserer Bäckermeisterin genossen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Von dort aus trennten sich unsere Wege und während Uwe den Weg zurück Richtung Dollendorf einschlug, nahm ich auf dem Rückweg nach Hennef die schnellen Trails des Geistinger Waldes mit.

Und die Moral derTour: Egal welches Wetter oder welche äusserlichen Umstände, mit den Beiden kriegt man grundsätzlich immer was zu lachen!! Daher Dank an Uwe führs Guiden und den Blödsinn, den wir unterwegs verzapft haben. Ebenso Danke an Maria, die mal wieder Schokotortenstücke und Teilchen dabei hatte, wobei die Schokotörtchen offensichtlich göttliches Ausmaß an Geschmack hatten, gemessen an Uwes apathischen Schreien Oh Gooooott sind die Gut!!!! und der Geschwindigkeit bis sie verdrückt waren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Weitere Infos zur Tour hier.
 ---------------------------------------------------------

Für kommenden Sonntag ist eine CTF im Brohltal (Vulkanpark) veranschlagt welche 3 Etappen zur Verfügung stellt.Hier Das ganze klingt nach einer netten Veranstaltung. Sollten vielleicht mal alle diejenigen ins Auge fassen, die für kommenden Sonntag noch nicht ausgelastet sind.


----------



## biker-tommy (29. März 2005)

Aber ihr redet auch nicht mit jedem


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. März 2005)

biker-tommy schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ihr redet auch nicht mit jedem



Grüss Dich Tommy, 
ich bin mir nicht sicher, auf was wir verpasst haben zu antworten. Deine/Unsere Frage nach dem 'Auge Gottes' wurde von Handlampe mit dem Kartenausschnitt beantwortet. Nach seiner persönlichen Aussage ist das Auge Gottes sowas wie ein Kapelle oder ähnliches (sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe). Wenn Du Dich mal anschliessen möchtest dann melde Dich einfach. Deine Kondition ist für mich zweitrangig, weil ich kein 'Geschwindigkeitsschnitt' -Jäger bin! Solltest Du bei den Kollegen/-innen mitfahren, würde ich das vorher kurz zur Sprache bringen.

Währe nett wenn Du ein paar Infos zu Deiner Person geben kannst, da Dein Profil keine persönlichen Angaben enthält. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## sibby08 (29. März 2005)

@cheetah
@Handlampe

Danke für Eure Antworten zu den Tourdaten  .

Ich tendiere zu den Ciclomaster CM 436M. Mit der Polar F11 habe ich mir zur Jahreswende bereits eine Pulsuhr zugelegt. Mit dem HAC 4 währe das nun doppelt gemoppelt und wenn die Software eh gleich ist, kann ich mir das Geld für den Mehrpreis des HAC4 ja sparen.
Tja Uwe, und jetzt gibst Du mir noch das Stichwort GPS und damit die Möglichkeit die ganze Tour zu speichern. Das währe ja noch das i-tüpfelchen. Jetzt fängt das Grübeln wieder von vorne an  . Naja muß ja auch nicht heut oder morgen sein, mal sehen was Ebay so in nächster Zeit hergibt.

Gruß
Udo


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. März 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> @cheetah
> @Handlampe
> 
> Danke für Eure Antworten zu den Tourdaten  .
> ...



Hallo Udo,
ich muß Dir ehrlich sagen daß ich mir heute auch keinen HAC4 mehr kaufen würde, wenn ich schon in Besitz eines Pulsmessers währe. Da würde ich auf jeden Fall auf ein Navi zurückgreifen! Die Teile sind mittlerweile so billig geworden, daß auch ich anfange mich für sowas zu interessieren. Erstrecht um die persönliche Orientierungsschwäche zu reduzieren.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-tommy (29. März 2005)

Hallo Andreas!


> Nach seiner persönlichen Aussage ist das Auge Gottes sowas wie ein Kapelle oder ähnliches (sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe).


Das war meine Frage! So offensichtlich war die Beschreibung für mich nicht worum es geht!
Aber Ok!

Habe in meinem Profil noch keine Bilder, weil ich leider seid Monaten keine Zeit zum Biken finde und sich so auch kaum Bilder ergeben. Habe mir jetzt aber übern Winter nen Bike zusammen geschraubt, das kurz vor der Vollendung steht  
Aber werde, um mir ein Gesicht zu geben mal ein Bild reinstellen





Ich bin der rechte! 

Ja, würde gerne mal mit euch fahren. Werde mich hier an dieser Stelle einfach mal melden, wenn´s bei mir möglich ist!

Gruß Tommy


----------



## lakota (29. März 2005)

biker-tommy schrieb:
			
		

> ...


k... und wie alt?


----------



## biker-tommy (29. März 2005)

k...


Was soll mir dies sagen?


----------



## lakota (29. März 2005)

was dir das 'k' sagen soll? das ist für die ganz coolen unter uns (  ) und die unglaublich sinnvolle abkürzung für 'ok'...


----------



## Handlampe (29. März 2005)

Hihi....feiner Bericht zu unserer Kurztour Andreas   




			
				Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> .... und so trampelten wir tapfer durch den Matsch den Rheinsteig hinauf und entlang. Übrigens fahrerisch wie optisch ein wunderschöner Trail den wir befuhren! Bergab hat er 100% den Flow, der einem den Adrenalinspiegel bis unters Helmvisier steigen lässt!



Bin das Teil übrigens bei der Heimfahrt dann auch nochmal runter......tja....was soll man sagen: Im trockenen Zustand hätte er bestimmt noch 2-18 ticken mehr Spass gemacht.


----------



## sibby08 (29. März 2005)

Hallo,

hat jemand vor am Sonntag beim  3. CTF mitzufahren? (siehe auch die Homepage des Veranstalters) Klingt von der Gegend her sehr reizvoll.
Allerdings gefällt mir auch die Tourauschreibung von Udo1 für Samstag ganz gut. 
Beides ist mir leider nicht möglich.

Gruß
Udo


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. März 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand vor am Sonntag beim  3. CTF mitzufahren? (siehe auch die Homepage des Veranstalters) Klingt von der Gegend her sehr reizvoll.
> Allerdings gefällt mir auch die Tourauschreibung von Udo1 für Samstag ganz gut.
> ...



 Deine Entscheidungskriese habe ich auch gerade...


----------



## lakota (29. März 2005)

ist doch ganz klar, ihr fahrt beide am SA mit 
damit macht ihr einerseits mich glücklich, weil ich am nächsten wochenende nicht biken kann und so wenigstens am jetztigen WE meinen spaß (auf dem bike und hoffentlich auch mit euch  ) habe und andererseits könnt ihr euch dann am SO nochmal so richtig schön erholen um am MO ausgeruht und voller energie zur arbeit gehen zu können. ist das nicht toll? 
also los, schön eintragen für linz


----------



## sibby08 (30. März 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch ganz klar, ihr fahrt beide am SA mit
> damit macht ihr einerseits mich glücklich, weil ich am nächsten wochenende nicht biken kann und so wenigstens am jetztigen WE meinen spaß (auf dem bike und hoffentlich auch mit euch  ) habe und andererseits könnt ihr euch dann am SO nochmal so richtig schön erholen um am MO ausgeruht und voller energie zur arbeit gehen zu können. ist das nicht toll?
> also los, schön eintragen für linz



Woher wusste ich das von Dir so ein Kommentar kommen wird?
Eines haben wir gemeinsam, auch ich habe nächstes WE einen Wettkampf und kann nicht biken.
Ich überlege mir noch was ich machen werde  .

Gruß
Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. März 2005)

Ich tendiere zur CTF, denn die ist nur 1x, Udos Tour läßt sich aber theoretisch jede Woche fahren. Vermutlich würde ichs Samstag eh' nicht schaffen, weil ich morgens noch einen Termin beim Steuerberater habe.


----------



## lakota (30. März 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher wusste ich das von Dir so ein Kommentar kommen wird?



hui, das hört sich böse an 

ist denn sonst niemand da, der noch mitfahren könnte? kann doch nicht sein, dass alle in urlaub sind oder lieber bei der CTF mitfahren!

edit: @ sibby und andreas: sagt mal... wie wollt ihr eigentlich dahinkommen...?  auto oder zug etc.? welche von den 3 strecken würdet ihr fahren wollen? wollt ihr in der "spitzengruppe" mitfahren oder euch eher die landschaft angucken? auf der radfreunde-brohltal-seite steht ja, dass es nicht um plätze geht, eigentlich... und was genau heißt CTF eigentlich?  (sry für DIE frage  )


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. März 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> hui, das hört sich böse an
> 
> ist denn sonst niemand da, der noch mitfahren könnte? kann doch nicht sein, dass alle in urlaub sind oder lieber bei der CTF mitfahren!
> 
> edit: @ sibby und andreas: sagt mal... wie wollt ihr eigentlich dahinkommen...?  auto oder zug etc.? welche von den 3 strecken würdet ihr fahren wollen? wollt ihr in der "spitzengruppe" mitfahren oder euch eher die landschaft angucken? auf der radfreunde-brohltal-seite steht ja, dass es nicht um plätze geht, eigentlich... und was genau heißt CTF eigentlich?  (sry für DIE frage  )



Angenommen wir (Namen werden noch nicht genannt) sollten wirklich dahin fahren wollen, werde ich mal schauen ob wir Dich noch irgendwie verpackt kriegen, darum gehts doch, oder? 
Die kleine wie die mittlere Runde würde mir gefallen. Mache ich aber, wenn überhaupt, abhängig von den anderen, weil ich schon gerne in Gesellschaft unterwegs bin. Wird sich aber vermutlich erst Samstag rausstellen, was Sache ist.

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## Centurion (30. März 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> ... und was genau heißt CTF eigentlich?



Hallo Lakota  !

Laut dem BDR (Bund Deutscher Radfahrer e.V./ größte Radverband Deutschlands mit vielen Unterabteilungen / Oberchef ist jetzt der Scharping)
ist der CTF eine Breitensportveranstaltung:

Zitat BDR:  
"Die Angebote im Breitensport zeichnen sich in der Regel dadurch aus, das es keine Zeitnahme und keine Rangliste bei den jeweiligen Veranstaltungen gibt. Dadurch ist es allen Teilnehmern möglich, in einer selbstgewählten Geschwindigkeit und ohne Zeitdruck die Touren zu fahren, und somit die Fortbewegung per Pedes und die Umgebung bewußt wahrzunehmen und zu genießen.
Da wir bei den meisten Veranstaltungen den öffentlichen Verkehrsraum als "Sportstätte" nutzen, suchen die Vereine bewußt verkehrsarme und landschaftlich reizvolle Strecken aus.

Mit der Erteilung der Genehmigung verbunden sind in der Regel verschiedene Pflichten für den Ausrichter. Die wichtigste davon, die auch eine direkte Auswirkung auf das Verhalten eines jeden Teilnehmers hat, ist die Verpflichtung zur Einhaltung der Bestimmungen der Straßenverkehrsordnung.

 Das bedeutet für jeden Teilnehmer:

an einer roten Ampel muß gewartet werden, 

Stopschilder sind zu beachten, 

vorhandene Radwege müssen genutzt werden, 

auf andere Verkehrsteilnehmer ist Rücksicht zu nehmen, 

Behinderungen sind zu vermeiden. 

ausgegebene Rückennummern sind deutlich sichtbar zu tragen."


Beim CTF fährst Du eine beschilderte Tour im Gelände und es ist kein Rennen, sondern hat eher gemütlichen Charakter bzw jeder fährt nach seiner Passion. Meist werden diese Veranstaltungen von heimischen Radclubs auf landschaftlich oft sehr reitzvollen Strecken gemacht. 

Noch ein Zitat BDR:  

"Das Country-Tourenfahren (CTF)

Naturerlebnis pur. Ist das nicht auch etwas für Sie?

Country-Tourenfahren ist die breitensportliche Variante - ohne Zeitnahme und Rangliste - des Tourenfahrens mit dem Geländerad (ATB, MTB), die jenseits des öffentlichen Straßenverkehrs durchgeführt wird.

Auf öffentlichen Feld- und Waldwegen verlaufen die Strecken, die von den Mitgliedsvereinen unter Berücksichtigung der allgemeinen Naturschutzbestimmungen und der Umweltregeln des BDR besonders ausgesucht sind. Das Naturerlebnis steht bei dieser neuen Variante im Vordergrund; und es möchte einen offensiven Beitrag gegen das "wilde" Biken quer durch Wald und Flur leisten.

Verschiedene Streckenlängen stehen den Startern zur Auswahl. Die kürzeren (bis 25 km) werden dabei meist über einfach zu befahrende und breite Wege geführt, sind also für Einsteiger und Familien geeignet. Die längeren Strecken verlangen in der Regel schon mehr fahrerisches Können sowie Fahrradbeherrschung auf vergleichsweise unwegsamerem Terrain.

Insgesamt sind alle Strecken mit den zuständigen Forstämtern abgestimmt. Wie beim Radtourenfahren gibt es unterwegs Verpflegungs-, Sanitäts- und Pannenservice.

Einen wesentlichen Beitrag müssen jedoch alle Teilnehmer leisten:

 "Faires Fahren zu Natur und Umwelt"

Besonders im Wald ist große Rücksicht auf andere Erholung suchende Mitmenschen zu nehmen (Wanderer, Reiter, Spaziergänger). Langsames annähern und freundliches Grüßen sind ein Gebot der Höflichkeit. Technisch einwandfreie Räder und das Einhalten der gekennzeichneten Wege stellen ein unabdingbares Muss dar."

Also eine CTF fährt Frau/Mann nach Lust und Laune. Man trifft viele Gleichgesinnte etc. (also alles was Mountainbikern Spaß macht  )

Gruß  

Centurion


----------



## sibby08 (30. März 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> hui, das hört sich böse an
> 
> ist denn sonst niemand da, der noch mitfahren könnte? kann doch nicht sein, dass alle in urlaub sind oder lieber bei der CTF mitfahren!
> 
> edit: @ sibby und andreas: sagt mal... wie wollt ihr eigentlich dahinkommen...?  auto oder zug etc.? welche von den 3 strecken würdet ihr fahren wollen? wollt ihr in der "spitzengruppe" mitfahren oder euch eher die landschaft angucken? auf der radfreunde-brohltal-seite steht ja, dass es nicht um plätze geht, eigentlich... und was genau heißt CTF eigentlich?  (sry für DIE frage  )




... war aber nicht böse gemeint, mache es wieder gut. 
Also ich habe mich entschieden die Eifel Tour am Sonntag mitzufahren und würde die 38km Tour nehmen. für die 19km lohnt sich der Weg nicht bis dorthin und die 52km können ja die "cracks" fahren. Habe auch keine Wettkampfambitionen, der Weg ist das Ziel.
Von meiner Seite aus werden noch 1- 3 Leute mitkommen (nicht im Forum aktiv). 
Ich werde mit dem Auto dorthin fahren, kannst bei mir mitfahren, habe noch einen Platz frei. Fahrradträger ist ebenfalls vorhanden.

Ich sehe es auch so wie Andreas, die Tour im 7 Gebirge lässt sich bestimmt mal wiederholen.

Schlage vor um 8:00 Uhr ab Parkplatz an der Siegbrücke Buisdorf loszufahren. Ich denke das dies ein guter Treffpunkt ist, können uns aber auch woanders treffen. Fahrzeit wird knapp eine Stunde bis zum Startpunkt betragen.
Einzelheiten können wir ja hier noch klären, sind ja noch ein paar Tage.

So jetzt muß ich mal weiter arbeiten...
(Wohl denen die Ferien oder Urlaub haben  )

Gruß
Udo


----------



## lakota (30. März 2005)

@andreas: jep, genau darum geht's 
wegen biken heute... hab mich eben dazu entschlossen, zum feld zu fahren [kann heute noch mein junior-ticket nutzen, sonst müsste ich die bahn bezahlen (zu teuer  ) oder per fahrrad hinfahren, und dazu bin ich zu faul  ] (feld mag ich eigentlich nicht besonders, aber um schläuche, flickzeug und gel zu kaufen reicht es  ). mein rad bleibt also im keller stehen, ich fahre heute nicht.

@andreas & sibby: find ich nett von euch, dass ihr mich mitnehmen würdet 

@centurion: danke 

ist jemand von euch vllt. schon letztes jahr beim CTF im brohltal mitgefahren? kennt ihr vllt. die strecke(n)? wie ist das gelände von der schwierigkeit her einzustufen? eher leicht oder mittel, oder doch schwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. März 2005)

Da es sich um eine Allgemeinveranstaltung handelt, wird sich die Streckenwahl wohl hauptsächlich auf Waldautobahn belaufen. Denke mal nicht, daß da auch nur 1% Schwierigkeitsgrad ist. Höchstens bei 'Tannenzapfenausweichmanövern'  könnte es gefährlich werden


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. März 2005)

Morgen Donnerstag ~14:45 Uhr plane ich ein Tourchen im nahen Umland. Wer sich anschliessen möchte ist herzlich willkommen. Treffpunkt Sieglinde Hängebrücke. Tourverlauf u. Dauer nach belieben!


----------



## sibby08 (31. März 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Donnerstag ~14:45 Uhr plane ich ein Tourchen im nahen Umland. Wer sich anschliessen möchte ist herzlich willkommen. Treffpunkt Sieglinde Hängebrücke. Tourverlauf u. Dauer nach belieben!



Schade, da habe ich leider noch über 2 Std. auf der Arbeit vor mir. währe sonst wahrscheinlich mit gekommen.
Viel Spaß auf Deiner/Eurer Runde.

Udo


----------



## sibby08 (31. März 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Da es sich um eine Allgemeinveranstaltung handelt, wird sich die Streckenwahl wohl hauptsächlich auf Waldautobahn belaufen. Denke mal nicht, daß da auch nur 1% Schwierigkeitsgrad ist. Höchstens bei 'Tannenzapfenausweichmanövern'  könnte es gefährlich werden



Habe mich mal beim Veranstalter nach der Strecke erkundigt und folgende Antwort erhalten:

"Hallo Udo

Die Strecke ist bis auf zwei Stücke von etwa 250 und 500 Meter gut
ausgebaut. Es sind am Anfang ein paar steilere Stücke drin die aber teiweise
noch auf Asphalt sind. Hinter der zweiten Kontrolle könnt ihr euch immer
noch entscheiden ob ihr die 38 oder 52 Kilometer fahrt.Auf der 52 KM Strecke
ist ein Stück von etwa 6 KM wo es ständig bergab geht drin. An der
Höhenmeter seht ihr auch das nur ca.200 Höhenmeter Unterschied vorhanden
sind.

Auf euer Kommen freuen sich die Radsportfreunde Brohltal

K-H Becker"

Soviel zum Schwierigkeitsgrad. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wird es bestimmt eine Tolle Ausfahrt.
Hier noch der Streckenverlauf:





Udo


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. März 2005)

[font="]Gute Idee Udo, mal nach Details zu fragen!

Die heutige Tour stand ganz unter dem Motto "Kurz und knackig". Die Tour vom 20.03. sind wir - Maria, lakota und ich - heute nochmal gefahren, das ganze nur etwas fixer. 
Hier noch ein kleines Bild von der geballten Frauenpower [/font]

  [center][url="http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/111005/cat/6127/page/1"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]
[font="]Da hat man als Mann schon nichts zu lachen ...[/font]
[/center]
   [font="] 
Auch In den kommenden Tagen würde ich gerne das ein oder andere Ründchen in der nahen Umgebung drehen, wenn jemand Vorschläge hat soll er ruhig mal was dazu schreiben [/font]
​​


----------



## Spooky (31. März 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Auch In den kommenden Tagen würde ich gerne das ein oder andere Ründchen in der nahen Umgebung drehen, wenn jemand Vorschläge hat soll er ruhig mal was dazu schreiben



Hi,

wenn du das Siebengebirge auch zu deiner näheren Umgebung zählst, können wir morgen so ab 15:30 Uhr gerne mal ne Runde zusammen drehen. 


CU   
Marco


----------



## lakota (31. März 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> ...können wir morgen so ab 15:30 Uhr gerne mal ne Runde zusammen drehen.



...und ich? 
wo würdet ihr euch denn treffen?

@andreas: was für nen schnitt hatten wir eigentlich? 
war im übrigen ne nette tour, hat spaß gemacht 

btw: ich würd auch mal gerne wieder ne runde um die talsperre drehen, hab ich schon länger nicht gemacht.
edit: die gegend um honrath (naafbachtal etc... is doch die ecke oder nicht?) würde mich auch interessieren, kenne mich da aber absolut gar nicht aus. auf asphalt komme ich dahin, aber im wald hört's bei mir auf...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. März 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wenn du das Siebengebirge auch zu deiner näheren Umgebung zählst, können wir morgen so ab 15:30 Uhr gerne mal ne Runde zusammen drehen.
> 
> ...



Klingt verlockend, mal schauen was meine häuslichen Verpflichtungen morgen sagen. Ginge evtl. auch 16:00 Uhr?

@lakota : Daten von heute müßte ich noch auswerten


----------



## Spooky (31. März 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich?
> wo würdet ihr euch denn treffen?



Hi,

du bist natürlich auch 'eingeladen'   

Als Treffpunkt würde ich einfach mal den Eingang zum Nachtigallental oder Königswinter Fähre vorschlagen.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Spooky (31. März 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt verlockend, mal schauen was meine häuslichen Verpflichtungen morgen sagen. Ginge evtl. auch 16:00 Uhr?
> 
> @lakota : Daten von heute müßte ich noch auswerten



Ups, da war ich mit der anderen Antwort schneller.   

Klar ginge auch 16:00 Uhr, welcher Treffpunkt ?


Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakota (31. März 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> ...Eingang zum Nachtigallental oder Königswinter Fähre...



ok, dann dreh' ich wohl morgen meine eigene runde, irgendwo... 
hab nämlich keine ahnung, wie ich da hinkommen soll.
alles viel zu kompliziert


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. März 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann dreh' ich wohl morgen meine eigene runde, irgendwo...
> hab nämlich keine ahnung, wie ich da hinkommen soll.
> alles viel zu kompliziert



Mal schauen, wenn das bei mir morgen klappen sollte, dann pack ich Dich mit rein, das paßt schon irgendwie. Eingang Nachtigallental klingt gut, ist doch da wo der Parkplatz unter den Brücken ist  *grübel*, oder?
@ Marco: Wenn Du mir den Strassennahmen sagen kannst, dann kann ichs Navi drauf programmieren, währe dann am einfachsten für mich. 

Nur mal zum abschrecken  : Wie schaut denn so eine Tour bei Dir aus?


----------



## lakota (31. März 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Mal schauen, wenn das bei mir morgen klappen sollte, dann pack ich Dich mit rein, das paßt schon irgendwie.
> 
> 2. Wie schaut denn so eine Tour bei Dir aus?



1. danke  ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich kann, aber mal gucken.
2. das hab ich dann auch gedacht  ... also?


----------



## Spooky (31. März 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen, wenn das bei mir morgen klappen sollte, dann pack ich Dich mit rein, das paßt schon irgendwie. Eingang Nachtigallental klingt gut, ist doch da wo der Parkplatz unter den Brücken ist  *grübel*, oder?
> @ Marco: Wenn Du mir den Strassennahmen sagen kannst, dann kann ichs Navi drauf programmieren, währe dann am einfachsten für mich.




Ja, der Eingang zum Nachtigallental ist unter der Autobahnbrücke, den Strassennamen weiß ich leider auch nicht. Ist aber eigentlich sehr einfach zu finden, von der Ausfahrt Köwi geradeaus dann wo die Strasse nach rechts abknickt links abbiegen. Da siehst du die Einfahrt bereits.

Du hast dich doch zuletzt mit Uwe an der Dollendorfer Fähre getroffen, oder ??? 
Wenn das für dich einfacher ist können wir uns ja auch dort treffen.



> Nur mal zum abschrecken  : Wie schaut denn so eine Tour bei Dir aus?



Nicht Wildes, ich richte mich da voll und ganz nach euch.

Streckenführung und Tempo entscheiden wir dann ganz spontan vor Ort.


Dann bis morgen
Marco


----------



## lakota (1. April 2005)

wie sieht's aus? *nerv 
klappt das heute?

müsste das so schnell wie möglich wissen, da ich sonst meinem vater bei der arbeit helfen soll.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. April 2005)

Moin,
von meiner Seite aus gibts da keine Probleme. Sag mir wo ich Dich holen soll, dann bin ich um kurz nach 15:00 Uhr da. Wegen Wochenends-Berufsverkehr könnten die Straßen heute ein wenig voller sein als üblich.


----------



## lakota (1. April 2005)

sag du lieber, wo es für dich am günstigsten ist, dann komm ich da hin. 
ich kann auch zu dir nach hause kommen, weg kenne ich ja jetzt, müsstest mir nur nochmal die hausnummer sagen


----------



## sibby08 (1. April 2005)

Wer kommt jetzt eigentlich alles am Sonntag mit zum Rhodius-CTF Brohltal  ?

Wie gesagt, Treffpunkt am Sonntag Morgen um 8.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz an der Buisdorfer Brücke.

Gruß
Udo


----------



## Spooky (1. April 2005)

Hi,

freut mich das ihr beide kommen könnt   

Bleibt nur noch die Frage nach dem Treffpunkt, Nachtigallental oder Dollendorfer Fähre ?

Hier noch meine Handynummer: 0170/5981930


Bis später
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (1. April 2005)

Ach, noch etwas:

Wer noch supergünstig einen Camelbak haben möchte, sollte schnellstens zum Karstadt im Huma Einkaufspark St. Augustin fahren. Die lösen die Radabteilung auf und haben die Rucksäcke 50 % reduziert, wer bis zum 2.4. dorthingeht bekommt noch einmal 10 % also insgesamt 60 % Rabatt  . Für die 10 % extra müsst ihr aber einen Verkäufer ansprechen.

Dies ist kein April Scherz, ehrlich nicht. Habe mir gestern den MULE für 40,50 Euro gekauft.

Also wer noch einen braucht sollte schnell dorthin!

Udo


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. April 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> sag du lieber, wo es für dich am günstigsten ist, dann komm ich da hin.
> ich kann auch zu dir nach hause kommen, weg kenne ich ja jetzt, müsstest mir nur nochmal die hausnummer sagen



Ok, dann sagen wir so ca. 15:10 Uhr hinter der Siegbrücke Siegburg, da bei dem Hondahändler auf dem Parkplatz. 

@ Spooky: Danke für die Handy-Nr., werde mich melden falls ich mich verspäte. Start würde ich am liebsten auf Eingang Nachtigallental legen, wegen der Parkmöglichkeit. Habe Uwe (Handlampe) noch gesprochen, er versucht zum vereinbarten Zeitpunkt auch da zu sein, kann aber nichts versprechen.

@Sibby: Danke für die Infos bzgl. Camelback. Brauchbarer Hinweis!!
Wegen der CTF gehe ich mal davon aus daß ich dabei bin. Würde mich dann zu Deinem angegebenen Zeitpunkt am Treffpunkt Siegburg einfinden.


----------



## lakota (1. April 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann sagen wir so ca. 15:10 Uhr hinter der Siegbrücke Siegburg, da bei dem Hondahändler auf dem Parkplatz.



is das nich zufällig die frankfurter str.?
da in der gegend sind einige autohändler, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, und ich heldin weiß natürlich nicht, welcher wo ist...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. April 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> is das nich zufällig die frankfurter str.?
> da in der gegend sind einige autohändler, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, und ich heldin weiß natürlich nicht, welcher wo ist...



Wenn Du die Frankfurter Strasse (B8) über die Siegbrücke Richtung Hennef fährst, direkt hinter der Brücke einfach warten, Buisdorf ist das dann. 
 Das sieht dann so aus, nur ohne Leute


----------



## lakota (1. April 2005)

danke, bis gleich


----------



## sibby08 (1. April 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du die Frankfurter Strasse (B8) über die Siegbrücke Richtung Hennef fährst, direkt hinter der Brücke einfach warten, Buisdorf ist das dann.
> Das sieht dann so aus, nur ohne Leute




... genau da treffen wir uns auch am Sonntag!
Wünsche Euch ne schöne Runde bei dem geilen Wetter  
Naja, wenigstens bin ich mit meinem Radl zur Arbeit gefahren und kann nachher die Heimfahrt etwas genießen...

Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (1. April 2005)

Am Sonntag , 3.5.2005,   beginne ich, den Rheinsteig - gemütlich und etappenweise - von Nord nach Süd abzufahren und starte  um 10:00 Uhr in Ramersdorf (liegt am rechtsrheinischen Ende der Bonner Südbrücke).  An der dortigen  U-Bahnstation sind wohlhinreichend frei Parkplätze für die von weiter entfernt anfahrenden.

Der Rheinsteig, von dem es noch kein Kartenmaterial gibt, soweit ersichtlich, ist aber bereits hervorragend ausgeschildert.

Näheres :  www.rheinsteig.de

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Spooky (1. April 2005)

Hallo,

das war heute mal wieder eine richtig schöne Tour mit netten Menschen   

Den ausführlichen Breicht gibt`s in den '7Gebirgsgeschichten', ansonsten gibts wieder Mecker von Uwe   


Schönen Gruß
Marco


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. April 2005)

Tjo, zu Spookys Bericht gibts eigentlich garnicht viel zuzufügen als....

 geile...geile...geile...geile...geile...Tour !!! ​ 




​  
Da gabs heute nichts, was nicht irgendwie paßte! Erstmal dickes Danke an den Guide & Coguide - Marco & Uwe, die mal wieder ein herrliches Streckchen zusammen gestellt haben. Für mich als Gast in den 7 Bergen waren eine Menge Trails dabei, die ich nicht kannte. Dabei wars 'wurst' ob die Trails schnell und trocken -, oder schnell und matschig waren, entweder machte der Speed den Fun, oder das parallele sliden über beide Räder. Absolute Highlight, da stimme ich Marco zu, war wieder mal der Breiberge Trail. 
Frl. lakota hat heute die Fahne der Frauen verdammt hoch geschwenkt und gezeigt, daß man nicht nur als Mann in den 7 Bergen schnell unterwegs ist. 
Bilder und Tourprofil kann man hier betrachten. Spookys Bericht ist nochmal hier zu finden.


----------



## lakota (2. April 2005)

so, ich schließe mich mal allen anderen an und bedanke mich für die nette tour (und bei andreas nochmal dafür, dass er mich mit dem auto mitgenommen hat  ) 
war ne schöne strecke, auch wenn sich meine beine manchmal gegen ende hin gedacht haben: "och nö, warum denn schon wieder hoch?!" 



> Frl. lakota hat heute die Fahne der Frauen verdammt hoch geschwenkt und gezeigt, daß man nicht nur als Mann in den 7 Bergen schnell unterwegs ist.



  danke  ich war auch recht zufrieden mit mir. bei der technik fehlt's noch "n bisschen", aber das wird schon noch, bin ja noch jung 
und ich bin nie wirklich hinterhergefahren (wie früher) *auf die eigene schulter klopf*
heute morgen kam dann die nächste überraschung... kein stück muskelkater 

bei der kraft und der kondition und dem können, das ich jetzt habe, sollen sich meine badminton-gegnerinnen mal schön warm anziehen 


@sibby: kommen deine kollegen jetzt morgen mit?

p.s. schön däumchen drücken... ich glaube zwar selbst nicht mehr wirklich daran, aber laut hibike sind die handschuhe gestern zur post gegangen... mit sehr viel optimismus dürfte ich die "schon" heute bekommen... pünktlich zum letzten ferientag und der CTF morgen


----------



## sibby08 (2. April 2005)

> @sibby: kommen deine kollegen jetzt morgen mit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lakota (2. April 2005)

ich hatte schon vor mitzufahren...
muss jetzt nur darauf hoffen, dass andreas auch ganz sicher mitfährt und mich dann mitnimmt. bei dir scheint ja kein platz mehr zu sein


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. April 2005)

_Der Westerwald rief..._​ _
_... und 5 Grobstollenfanatiker machten sich auf den Weg dem Ruf zu folgen. Frank (Cheetah) verkündete mittags, wie es denn mal wieder mit einem Ründchen im Westerwald stünde, und da das Wetter überaus passend war, wurde nicht lange gefackelt.
 



​  Vom Startplatz in Kircheib führte uns Frank durch eine sehr schöne Landschaft. 
 


​ Gemäß dem Motto "Wo keine Trails sind, da pflügen wir welche rein", wurde die ein oder andere Querverbindung genommen, die nun zu 100% als Trail durchgeht!
Die Tour führte weiter an der Mooshütte vorbei zum Berg "Mönchskopf" und weiter zum Dorf "Acker". Irgendwann passierten wir eine Haltebucht an der Hauptstraße, an der ein Wohnmobiel stand, in welchem eine freundlich grinsende Dunkelhäutige saß, die mit Sicherheit kein Kaffeekränzchen für die Herren veranstaltete, die dort hielten . Und weil wir alle kein Geld dabei hatten und Renätchen uns eh' links und rechts eine gepfeffert hätte , zogen wir weiter unseres Weges und erfreuten uns an anderen wunderschönen Dingen der Natur wie: Schlamm, losem Gehölz und Franks Blähungen. 
Alles in allem eine schöne ruhige Runde in einem, abgesehen vom Wegenetz, nahezu unberührtem Gebiet.
 


​ Mit dabei waren Frank (Cheetah) + Gemahlin, Marius (Webmonster007), Ralf (el_Barto60) und meine Wenigkeit.
Bedanke mich für einen gelungenen Nachmittag und freue mich auf weitere gemeinsame Touren, - vielleicht wie früher am Ende einer Tour in der Sieglinde versacken? 

Fotos und Streckenprofil hier
 ​


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. April 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte schon vor mitzufahren...
> muss jetzt nur darauf hoffen, dass andreas auch ganz sicher mitfährt und mich dann mitnimmt. bei dir scheint ja kein platz mehr zu sein



Hi,
werde dann morgen um 8:00 Uhr mich an vereinbarter Stelle (Siegbrücke Buisdorf/Siegburg) einfinden. 

Bis dahin,
guts' Nächtle


----------



## Beach90 (2. April 2005)

tzzz...und wie es in der leuscheid trails gibt ,ihr seit einfach nur dran vorbei gefahren   
nächstes mal sagt ihr mir bescheid. die trails können sogar 3 km lang sein... jaha !
ich hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem viel spass 
lg beach


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. April 2005)

Der Strandjunge ist wieder da 
Du befährst die Leuscheid vermutl. eher von unten her, Eitorfer Richtung, oder auch von Kircheib?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (2. April 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte schon vor mitzufahren...
> muss jetzt nur darauf hoffen, dass andreas auch ganz sicher mitfährt und mich dann mitnimmt. bei dir scheint ja kein platz mehr zu sein



Keine Sorge, bei mir ist noch Platz. Wir sind mit 2 Autos. Hatte ich auch vorher schon so kalkuliert.
Brauchst nicht mit dem Bike hinter uns her radeln  

Bis Morgen früh  

Udo


----------



## lakota (3. April 2005)

so, wohl behalten zu hause angekommen (thx @ sibby  ), rad in den keller gestellt, nochmal gut zugesprochen (ist heute fein gefahren  ), ab nach oben und unter die heiße dusche  [da dachte ich schon, ich hätte vllt n bisschen farbe bekommen, aber nein, nach dem duschen war natürlich alles wieder ab  ]

super sache, die CTF heute! und vor allem nette gesellschaft 

der endorphinschub kommt gerade richtig zum ferienende


----------



## sibby08 (3. April 2005)

War das ein geiler Tag heute  .
Die CTF hat richtig spaß gemacht (auch wenn ich Konditionel jetzt ein wenig am Boden bin) und endlich konnte ich mal einen Teil von euch persönlich kennenlernen. Das war sicherlich bis jetzt auch die härteste Tour (von den Höhenmetern) für mich.
Hoffe auch in Zukunft mal die ein oder andere Tour mit euch zu fahren.

@lakota: keine Ursache, habe ich gern gemacht.

See you

Sibby


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. April 2005)

_[font="]CTF Brohltal[/font][/u][/i]
[left][font="]Auch aus dem "Hennef & Umgebung" Thread machten sich heute morgen recht früh einige Leute auf, an der CTF teil zu nehmen. Gemeinsam startete man aus Siegburg in Richtung Eifel. Dort angekommen vergrößerte sich der Trupp nochmals mit Bikern aus dem Team Tomburg und befreundeten Mitbikern.[/font]
[/left]
[font="]Nach der Vergabe der Startnummern wurden alle Starter in eine wunderschöne Landschaft entlassen. Im Verlauf von ~ 51km und nicht ganz 1200Hm führte uns die Tour auch am Laacher See vorbei, dem Tourismus Magnet dieser Region. Ausgeschrieben als 'Vulkanpark Brohltal', verstand es sich von selbst, daß einige Streckenabschnitte über fein gemahlenes Vulkangestein führten. Organisatorisch war die Veranstaltung bis ins Detail durchdacht, was sich auch an der gut ausgeschilderten Streckenführung und der erstklassigen Verpflegung bemerkbar machte. Knifflige Trails waren von der Streckenführung natürlich nicht eingeplant, was aber einige von uns nicht daran hinderte, den ein oder anderen 'nicht eingeplanten' Trail auszutesten .
Insgesamt haben wir die Tour als Ausflug genossen, und uns keine Gedanken um die Ankunftszeit gemacht, was uns wahrscheinlich auch die letzte "Platzierung" einbrachte. Dafür war der Fun Faktor umso höher. 
Danke an alle aus unserem Trupp, die mit Humor, Geduld und guter Stimmung dem Tag einen bleibenden Eindruck verschafft haben.

Bilder zur Tour  finden alle interessierten bei [url="http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6708"]mir[/url], Handlampe und Centurion in den kommenden Tagen.

[/font]​ _​


----------



## Centurion (4. April 2005)

Hallo  !

Meine Bilder vom Brohltal CTF sind jetzt hier zu sehen.

Ich muß sagen, es war meine 3. Radtour in diesem Jahr und die erste mit meinem Hardtail. Mein Hintern fühlt sich etwas taub an und an den beiden Sitzbeinhökern habe ich ordentlich Schwellung, so ähnlich wie bei den Pavianen im Kölner Zoo!  
Meine Oberschenkel sind im Winter auch etwas athrophiert und da klappt es noch nicht so mit dem Wiegetritt.

Ansonsten fand ich die Tour, das Wetter, die Gruppe super!

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht  !

Gruß Centurion


----------



## sibby08 (4. April 2005)

@ Andreas-MTB, Handlampe und Centurion:

Ihr habt super bilder gemacht   

Wie kann ich mir die Bilder in einer höheren Qualitätsstufe auf den Rechner laden? Gibts da einen Trick? Ich habe bei allen Bildern nur so rund 80kb (600x450) große Dateien.    

Sibby


----------



## Centurion (5. April 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich mir die Bilder in einer höheren Qualitätsstufe auf den Rechner laden? Gibts da einen Trick? Ich habe bei allen Bildern nur so rund 80kb (600x450) große Dateien.



Hallo Sibby!

Wenn Du die Bilder einmal groß geklickt hast klick noch mal drauf. Dann erscheinen die Bilder in der Maximalauflösung in der die Bilder auf dem Server abgelegt worden sind (bei mir sind es z.B. die Auflösung 1024 mal 768 Pixel).

Gruß Centurion


----------



## sibby08 (5. April 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sibby!
> 
> Wenn Du die Bilder einmal groß geklickt hast klick noch mal drauf. Dann erscheinen die Bilder in der Maximalauflösung in der die Bilder auf dem Server abgelegt worden sind (bei mir sind es z.B. die Auflösung 1024 mal 768 Pixel).
> 
> Gruß Centurion




Danke für den Tip! Sieht schon besser aus.

Sibby


----------



## lakota (6. April 2005)

kann man sich eigentlich auch ein foto-album _ganz_ runterladen?
oder muss ich wirklich jedes foto einzeln abspeichern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centurion (7. April 2005)

Hallo Lakota!

Du mußt, denke ich, jedes Foto einzeln herunterladen.
(Lasse mich , wenn es nicht stimmt, auch anders belehren...)

Gruß Centurion


----------



## sibby08 (8. April 2005)

@ Lakota:

 Viel erfolg für dein Turnier am Wochenende  

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## lakota (11. April 2005)

dankeschön 
wirklich was gebracht hat es aber nicht...
am SA senioren-mixed-ranglisten-turnier. bin mit meinem partner letzte geworden, war aber knapp. und es hat, auch wenn wir verloren haben (wir haben noch NIE gewonnen, spielen aber auch erst seit kurzem zusammen), richtig spaß gemacht  genauso wird jetzt in den nächsten monaten weitergemacht... meinen mixed-partner geb ich nicht mehr her 
am SO jugend-einzelturnier. war von SA noch ziemlich platt, konnte mich kaum bewegen. das system mit dem wir gespielt haben, hat mir dann das letzte gegeben. hab 3 von 5 spielen gewonnen. die 2, die ich verloren habe, waren gegen meine beiden erzfeindinnen (hier einfach mal viele grüße  ). schön gespielt, sehr knapp. die 2 verlorenen haben spaß gemacht und ich bilde mir mittlerweile schon was ein, dass wir, wenn wir 3, egal in welcher kombination, gegeneinander spielen, immer mit "...und jetzt ein highlight für die zuschauer..." angekündigt werden  
badminton hat jetzt erstmal wieder höchste priorität. mein rad muss sehen, wo es bleibt 

wie war's eigentlich bei dir?


----------



## sibby08 (11. April 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> dankeschön
> wirklich was gebracht hat es aber nicht...
> am SA senioren-mixed-ranglisten-turnier. bin mit meinem partner letzte geworden, war aber knapp. und es hat, auch wenn wir verloren haben (wir haben noch NIE gewonnen, spielen aber auch erst seit kurzem zusammen), richtig spaß gemacht  genauso wird jetzt in den nächsten monaten weitergemacht... meinen mixed-partner geb ich nicht mehr her
> am SO jugend-einzelturnier. war von SA noch ziemlich platt, konnte mich kaum bewegen. das system mit dem wir gespielt haben, hat mir dann das letzte gegeben. hab 3 von 5 spielen gewonnen. die 2, die ich verloren habe, waren gegen meine beiden erzfeindinnen (hier einfach mal viele grüße  ). schön gespielt, sehr knapp. die 2 verlorenen haben spaß gemacht und ich bilde mir mittlerweile schon was ein, dass wir, wenn wir 3, egal in welcher kombination, gegeneinander spielen, immer mit "...und jetzt ein highlight für die zuschauer..." angekündigt werden
> ...



Naja, ich war auch nicht so gut drauf und in dieser Disziplin dürfte die Saison zu Ende sein  . Das war auch nicht mein Wetter. Wenn du dich so 3,5 Stunden in der Kälte auf hältst, ohne dich wirklich zu bewegen und die Sachen die wir anhaben sind auch kein Kälteschutz, dann ist es schon schwer.
Aber was soll´s ich habe ja noch 7 Disziplinen mit denen ich mich zur Deutschen Meisterschaft qualifizieren kann  .
Ist nur etwas ärgerlich weil ich normalerweise immer mit allen Disziplinen wenigstens zur Landesmeisterschaft komme.
Vielleicht hätte ich besser, statt letzte Woche mit dem Bike in der Eifel rum zu gurken, besser noch eine Trainingseinheit mit meinem Gewehr einlegen sollen  
Ne quatsch, ich hatte viel spaß mit Euch und hätte es sicher mehr bereut wenn ich nicht mit in die Eifel gefahren währe.

Vielleicht komme ich am 23.4. auch mit zur nächsten Eifeltour. Kann aber jetzt noch nichts genaues sagen, da ich einen Tag später wieder eine Meisterschaft habe und mit dicken Beinen schießt es sich nicht so gut....  

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## lakota (11. April 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Deutsche Meisterschaft...


da sagst du was 

dann streng dich mal schön an  wenn du deutscher meister wirst, kriegst du ne so ne ehrung vom bürgermeister und wirst evtl sogar ehrenbürger, glaube ich... irgendwas in der richtung war da.
ich kann mich nämlich noch dran erinnern, weil... meine freundin, die jetzt zum glück nur noch für ca. 4 monate in kanada ist, letztes oder vorletztes jahr (das hab ich jetzt leider vergessen... und sowas wie ich nennt sich freundin, tz  ) deutsche meisterin im bogenschießen geworden ist 
oh ja, wir waren alle mächtig stolz auf sie 

aber insgesamt hab ich beim schießen, zumindest beim bogenschießen, weiß ja nicht, wie es in den anderen disziplinen ist, ein bisschen das gefühl, dass es, vor allem als frau, keine große kunst ist, sich für die landesmeisterschaft zu qualifizieren bzw landesmeister/in zu werden. kann aber auch daran liegen, dass bei den junioren insgesamt wenige (bogen)schießen und erst recht wenige davon weiblich sind


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 
die nächste mögliche CTF steht an für alle jenen, die am Vatertag noch nichts geplant haben! Nicht weit von der letzten. Hier 2 Links dazu :
Veranstaltung
Profil

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (13. April 2005)

Das hört sich doch gut an!
Da Uwe ja eine Vatertagstour im Ahrtal guided (dabei ist er gar kein Vater ), käme ich gerne mit!
mit meinem neuen Heckklappenträger, wäre dann für 4 Leute und 4 Räder bei mir Platz!
Ich habe auch keine Rufbereitschaft


----------



## Handlampe (13. April 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich doch gut an!
> Da Uwe ja eine Vatertagstour im Ahrtal guided (dabei ist er gar kein Vater ), käme ich gerne mit!
> mit meinem neuen Heckklappenträger, wäre dann für 4 Leute und 4 Räder bei mir Platz!
> Ich habe auch keine Rufbereitschaft




Tztztz....hätten sie vielleicht den TT Thread aufmerksamer verfolgt, junge Frau, so hätten sie bemerkt, das ich die Tour wahrscheinlich nicht fahren werde...wegen der Wanderer.


----------



## Kalinka (13. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tztztz....hätten sie vielleicht den TT Thread aufmerksamer verfolgt, junge Frau, so hätten sie bemerkt, das ich die Tour wahrscheinlich nicht fahren werde...wegen der Wanderer.


Oh, entschuldi Gänse! Wie konnte mir das passieren!!!!!
Aber das ist ja großartig!!
Darf ich also mit Deiner Anwesenheit bei der CTF rechnen???


----------



## sibby08 (13. April 2005)

Interessanter Hinweis, ich habe Vatertag auch noch nichts vor (habe noch nie Vatertag was gemacht obwohl ich bereits seit 10 Jahren Vater bin  ). Unter diesen Umständen werde ich dann wohl auch von meiner besseren Hälfte   eine Genehmigung für diesen Tag bekommen (Sie sonnt sich ja schließlich noch bis Morgen als "nicht" Bikerin auf der Biker Insel La Palma  ). 
Also wenn das Wetter stimmt bin ich wohl dabei, frage auch mal meine 3 Kompanen.
Vielleicht kommen wir ja diesmal dann auch rechtzeitig ins Ziel  

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## lakota (13. April 2005)

ctf, vatertag?
ich glaube, da wird jemand sehr böse, wenn ich da nicht zu hause bin.
mal schaun.


----------



## sibby08 (14. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich war heute mal ne ausgiebige Runde mit meinem Hundi im Kaldauer Wald spazieren. Dabei habe ich jede Menge interessanter Singletrails gefunden. Teilweise schienen die auch noch unentdeckt zu sein, habe jedenfalls keine Reifenspuren gesehen. Sobald wie möglich fahre ich die Strecken mal mit dem Bike ab und schaue mal wie viele KM so dabei rum kommen (Für die Berg Fetischisten, es geht dauernd auf und ab). Ich werde dann mal eine Tour zusammenstellen und ausschreiben. Wenn einer Lust hat, kann er (sie) mich auch auf meiner Erkundungs- Tour begleiten, melde mich aber hier vorher noch wann ich fahre.

Sibby


----------



## guido p (15. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
wollt mal hören,ob am Wochenende irgendeine Tour geplant ist.Hab am Sonntag Zeit und vielleicht ist es ja auch noch Trocken.  
Bis dahin


----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. April 2005)

Hi Guido, 
erste Vorschläge trudeln bei mir ein für Sonntag Vormittag im Bereich WBTS, allerdings alles Wetter abhängig. Also am besten mal abwarten wie es sich entwickelt bis dahin. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Handlampe (15. April 2005)

Hi Andreas

Wir haben den schönen Downhill hinunter in's Bröltal gefunden.   

Danke für die Beschreibung. Wir haben zwar nicht die Schleife nach Stockum gemacht, sondern sind dann direkt von Altbödingen hinunter.....ist aber ideal für eine Feierabendrunde


----------



## guido p (17. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
war ne klasse Tour mit Maria und Andreas.Hat uns schöne Trails gezeigt.Ich war gegen halb sechs zuhause und hatte 71 Km auf der Uhr.Das reicht mir erst einmal.Nächste Woche hab ich Bereitschaft,da werd ich nur ein bisschen fahren,aber dann das WE könnten wir ja nochmal sehen,wie das Wetter wird.
Bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. April 2005)

*Tour zur Drachenschanze*​ Um den Tomburgern mit ihrer heutigen 3 Täler Tour nicht nach zu stehen, haben wir die entschärfte 2 Täler Variante gewählt, aber gleich vor der Haustür! 
So trafen wir  Maria, Guido und ich   uns heute an der Sieglinde um als letztendliches Ziel die Drachenschanze zu wählen.

Gestartet an der Sieglinde, wählten wir den schönen Trail Richtung Happerschoss um von dort aus den Weg weiter Richtung Allner einzuschlagen. Von Allner aus gings über Forstwege Richtung Bröl, wo dort das erste Tal gequert wurde, das Bröltal! Gegenüberliegend die Bödinger Höhen erklommen - ging es weiter zu den Altenbödinger Trails. Auf dem heutigen höchsten Punkt Stockum wählten wir die schnelle Abfahrt ins Siegtal runter. Weiter hoch zur Drachenschanze wurde dort, bei mittlerweile sonnig warmen Wetter, eine Pause eingelegt.




​ Weiter führte uns der versteckte Singletrail zurück ins Siegtal, wo wir auf eine weitere aktive IBClerin auf Wanderschaft stießen . An der Sieg gings dann wieder zurück nach Hennef, wo sich Guido verabschiedete, der auf seinem Heimweg noch mal einen ganzen Haufen HM vor sich hatte. Alles in allem eine sehr schöne Tour, die pünktlich zum Start überraschend mit Sonne und warmen Wetter belohnt wurde! 
Dank an die Beiden für einen entspannten schönen Nachmittag! 


Zum Profil





[font="] [/font]


----------



## Kalinka (18. April 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> *Tour zur Drachenschanze*​ ....Siegtal, wo wir auf eine weitere aktive IBClerin auf Wanderschaft stießen ...


Tja, nichtsahnend wollte ich den Tag wandernd mit meinen etwas anderen Freunden verbringen...ja es gibt Menschen in meinem Umfeld, die nicht biken!
Aber es kam, wie es kommen mußte Maria, Andreas und Guido überholten uns gut gelaunt mit Ihren Rädern, während wir Wanderer gerade über Aronstab, Lauchrauke und Sternmiere fachsimpelten


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. April 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> ... mit meinen etwas anderen Freunden...



Du sahst richtig zufrieden aus , kein bisschen neidisch ....


----------



## Kalinka (18. April 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Du sahst richtig zufrieden aus , kein bisschen neidisch ....


Ja, ich mußte schließlich meine arg strapazierte Lach,- und Grinsemuskulatur nach unserer gemeinsamen Grilleröffnung bei Maria etwas schonen.  
Ich werde heute wieder etwas mit dem Radel auskundschaften für die Mädels amDonnerstag. Die Runde, die ich mit Uwe getestet habe, ist noch zu heftig und zu lang...aber schööön!


----------



## lakota (24. April 2005)

@andreas: mh ja, gestern... ich hab dich erst irgendwie üebrhaupt nicht erkannt... erst als ich das gelbe gefährt unter dir gesehen hab, wusste ich, dass du das bist, also sry 

wohin warst du denn unterwegs? zum ho-chi-minh?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. April 2005)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> @andreas: mh ja, gestern... ich hab dich erst irgendwie üebrhaupt nicht erkannt... erst als ich das gelbe gefährt unter dir gesehen hab, wusste ich, dass du das bist, also sry
> 
> wohin warst du denn unterwegs? zum ho-chi-minh?



Kein Problem, hatte eh' kaum Zeit und Dich auch erst im letzten Moment erkannt. Gestern war ja die Hölle los in unserem Territorium! Im Steinbruch ein Haufen Kids, die sich von einem Kameramann beim Springen fotografieren ließen, an der WBTS ein Haufen rastender Biker, die die Beine lang machten, und noch weitere Einzelkämpfer, incl. Dir und Deinem Kollegen. Frag' mich nur wo die alle her kommen?!


----------



## Schnubbe (27. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

seit Herbst letzen Jahres gehöre ich auch zu der Gruppe der MTB'ler, aber andauernd alleine fahren macht auf Dauer nicht wirklich viel Spaß. Wenn ihr also demnächst nochmal eine Tour startet würde ich mich euch gerne anschließen. Ich komme übrigens aus Bonn, aber es fährt ein Bus von meiner Haustüre bis nach Hennef - vom Treffpunkt sehe ich also keine Probleme.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## guido p (27. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,
bin gestern durch den Kalldauener Wald gefahren.Leider musste ich feststellen,das immer mehr Bäume unsere Trails queren.Aber keine Stöckchen oder Äste,sondern richtige Baumstämme liegen dort schön aneinandergereiht auf den Wegen  .
Daher ist die Hälfte der Trails nicht fahrbar.
Vielleicht sollte man da mal ne Aufräumaktion starten,damit wir bei besserem Wetter wieder unseren Spaß haben können  .
Hab auch noch neue,versteckte Trails gefunden,die müssen aber erst "freigefahren"werden.
Naja,raus kamen 18 Km,die Von Sieglinde-Kald.Wald-Sieglinde gefahren wurden.
Bis demnächst
Guido


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. April 2005)

Grüß Dich Guido!
Klingt übel!! Wieviel Leute glaubst Du braucht man dazu? Ist das zu 2. machbar oder lieber warten bis zur kommenden gemeinsamen Tour? Werkzeuge? 

@ Schnubbe 
Du wohnst in Bonn, hast das Non-Plus-Ultra (7-Gebirge) quasi vor der Nase und willst trotzdem bei uns mitfahren? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mitfahrgelegenheiten gibts doch reichlich dort! 
Sicher ist uns jeder willkommen, daher wirst Du von uns Infos bekommen, wenn wieder was geplant ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido p (27. April 2005)

Hallo Andreas,
da es sich um Baumstämme handelt,würd ich schon mehrere Teilnehmer sagen.Am liebsten würd ich mein Holz-Mopped mitnehmen und alles klein schneiden  ,aber dann würde der Förster bestimmt Gewehr bei Fuß stehen und dumme Fragen stellen  
Vielleicht,wenn das Wetter am Sonntag gut ist,können wir ja,wenn sich der ein-oder andere findet,ne Aktion starten und danach frisch eingesaut weiterfahren  .
Werkzeug brauchen wir eigentlich nicht,nur auf Seite schieben müsste genügen.
Bis dahin


----------



## Kalinka (27. April 2005)

da werde ich mich nicht einklinken...da ich arbeiten muss...im UMWELTAMT  
Lasst Euch nicht erwischen. 
Von absichtlich vom Forstamt zugelegten Trials (wie wir einen bei der letzten Frauenrunde mit Andrea(s) gefunden haben), lasst besser die Finger. Den kriegt man/frau warscheinlich sowieso nur mit dem Bulldozer frei.
Zufällig in den Trial gefallenen Bruch könnt ihr sicher ohne schlechtes Umweltgewissen wegräumen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. April 2005)

Wer von den hier aktiven ist denn interessiert, am 01.05. eine ausgedehnte Tour zu fahren? Wettertechnisch sollte es sich lohnen, wenn bis dahin keine Änderungen vorliegen. _*Vorschläge?*_


----------



## guido p (27. April 2005)

Hallo Andreas,
also ich wäre So. dabei,aber woher wir fahren sollen,weiß ich leider auch nicht.7GB wäre für mich interressant,aber die Wanderer  ,daher warte ich auch noch auf Vorschläge.
Bis dann
Guido


----------



## Handlampe (27. April 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von den hier aktiven ist denn interessiert, am 01.05. eine ausgedehnte Tour zu fahren? Wettertechnisch sollte es sich lohnen, wenn bis dahin keine Änderungen vorliegen. _*Vorschläge?*_



Hatte mal an oberes Ahrtal gedacht. Start wäre in Ahrbrück (sehr gut mit der Bahn zu erreichen)

Über Lind ginge es nach Schuld, wo wir bei unserer Ahrtaltour ein paar herrliche Trails gefunden haben.
Werd die Tour mal ausschreiben....mal schauen wer mitkommt.


----------



## Schnubbe (27. April 2005)

Ich hätte auch Lust und hoffe, dass ich euch konditionell folgen kann. Bin für alles offen, aber ich weiß noch nicht, wie und wo und ob ich in den Mai feiere   sollte ich feiern gehen, dann kann ich nicht wirklich früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakota (27. April 2005)

jemand lust auf ne runde am SA? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=639


----------



## Pepin (27. April 2005)

@lakota 
mal schauen ob ich dabei bin mal schauen was meine freundin geplant hat aber wenn wir 13 Uhr back sind könnte es klappen.
melde mich dann noch bei dir


----------



## Kimmi J. (28. April 2005)

Hi Lakota,
die Tourbeschreibung klingt wie für mich gemacht, langsam und leicht  .
CU 
Jörg

@Pepin
Wenn du mitkommst, fahren wir zusammen?


----------



## Kalinka (28. April 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lakota,
> die Tourbeschreibung klingt wie für mich gemacht, langsam und leicht  .
> CU
> Jörg


Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, muss aber leider arbeiten  
Ein anderes mal vielleicht...obwohl der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo??? Allein der glaube mir fehlt


----------



## Pepin (28. April 2005)

@kimmi
wolltest du mit dem auto zum treffpunkt oder hin biken?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. April 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, muss aber leider arbeiten
> Ein anderes mal vielleicht...obwohl der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo??? Allein der glaube mir fehlt



Tröste Dich Karin, 
auch für mich wäre ein späterer Zeitpunkt eher vertretbar. Trotzdem Dank an lakota für die Ausschreibung! 
@ Karin : Wie schauts denn bei Dir nachmittags oder am Sonntag aus?


----------



## Kalinka (28. April 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Tröste Dich Karin,
> auch für mich wäre ein späterer Zeitpunkt eher vertretbar. Trotzdem Dank an lakota für die Ausschreibung!
> @ Karin : Wie schauts denn bei Dir nachmittags oder am Sonntag aus?


Samstag kann ich nicht vor 15:00, da ich noch nen Termin nach der Arbeit habe. Nach diesem Termin brauch ich sicher was zum abreagieren....da käme Entspannungsbiken mit dem Fr.........her nicht schlecht  
Sonntag weis ich noch gar nicht was ansteht, das bespreche ich heute erst mit _meinem besseren Viertel _


----------



## Kimmi J. (28. April 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> @kimmi
> wolltest du mit dem auto zum treffpunkt oder hin biken?


Ich dachte an biken.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. April 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag kann ich nicht vor 15:00, da ich noch nen Termin nach der Arbeit habe. Nach diesem Termin brauch ich sicher was zum abreagieren....da käme Entspannungsbiken mit dem Fr.........her nicht schlecht
> Sonntag weis ich noch gar nicht was ansteht, das bespreche ich heute erst mit _meinem besseren Viertel _



Laß uns Samstag nachmittag mal pauschal festhalten. Alles weitere läßt sich dann kurzfristig arrangieren.


----------



## dede1 (28. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre schon seit geraumer Zeit mit dem MTB durch Siegburg und Umgebung (Wahnbachtalsperre, Naafbachtal etc.) und würde mich auch gerne mal einer von euern Touren anschließen.

Erik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. April 2005)

dede1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre schon seit geraumer Zeit mit dem MTB durch Siegburg und Umgebung (Wahnbachtalsperre, Naafbachtal etc.) und würde mich auch gerne mal einer von euern Touren anschließen.
> 
> Erik



Hi Erik,

schliesse Dich doch einfach mal einer Tour an! Anhand der vergangenen Beiträge wirst Du eine Menge Infos über unsere Tourgewohnheiten finden.


----------



## Älex24__ (28. April 2005)

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn mit eurer Tourplanung für Sonntag aus? Hat sich schon etwas genaueres ergeben?

Wenn ihr nicht zu früh startet (Mittags?) komme ich vielleicht mit. Das Wetter soll schließlich super werden! *freu*

Alexandra


----------



## lakota (28. April 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> auch für mich wäre ein späterer Zeitpunkt eher vertretbar.



ich tendiere samstags auch eher dazu, lange zu schlafen 
geht aber nicht anders... 


ich will hier auch noch was zur tour am samstag sagen, nicht, dass hinterher einer meckert 
die strecke ist ja wie gesagt noch nicht bekannt, werde morgen aber schonmal versuchen, was mit meinem "mitorganisator"  zu planen, der hoffentlich diesmal auch noch seine eigenen leute motiviert kriegt.
wenn irgendwer vorschläge hat, die nehmen wir gerne 
stellt euch einfach auf ne lockere runde ein (erwartet ihr aber hoffentlich eh wenn das tempo langsam sein soll und die schwierigkeit leicht  ).


----------



## dede1 (29. April 2005)

Hört sich gut an. Sonntag würde mir auch gut in den Kram passen. Nicht zu heftig kommt mir auch entgegen, weil ich wahrscheinlich schwere Beine haben werde.
Habt ihr schon mal versucht um die Wahnbachtalsperre zu fahren? Ca. 28 km und 550 hm. Vom Franzhäuschen aus gut 2 Stunden, wenn man gemütlich fährt.

Erik


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. April 2005)

Um die WBTS klingt auch für mich gut! Vielleicht mit letztendlicher Einkehr an der Sieglinde, sofern man bei dem Feiertagsandrang dort noch Sitzgelegenheit bekommt!?!
Evtl. auch Anfahren der felsigen Steilwand (Pinner Felsen) bei ausreichend interessierten?!
Hier noch ein Profil einer Explorrerrunde vergangenes Jahr.
Zeitlich gesehen würde mir um die Mittagszeit, bzw. am frühen Nachmittag am ehesten zusagen. Wenn jemand guiden möchte und der Zeitpunkt fest steht, soll er mal eine Fahrgemeinschaft rein stellen, damit man Überblick bekommt wer alles interessiert ist!


----------



## Kalinka (29. April 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Um die WBTS klingt auch für mich gut! Vielleicht mit letztendlicher Einkehr an der Sieglinde, sofern man bei dem Feiertagsandrang dort noch Sitzgelegenheit bekommt!?!
> Wenn jemand guiden möchte und der Zeitpunkt fest steht, soll er mal eine Fahrgemeinschaft rein stellen, damit man Überblick bekommt wer alles interessiert ist!


Bin Sonntag dabei...ab 11:00 bin ich zu allem bereit (biketechnisch  )
Maria möchte auch fahren, ich weiß aber nicht ihre zeitlichen Vorstellungen.
Wäre prima, wenns klappte. Ich verspreche auch dieses WE regelmäßig ins Netz zu schauen


----------



## webmonster007 (29. April 2005)

Servus,

ich würde gerne morgen ein wenig radeln, da ich am Sonntag bereits ausgebucht bin. Gibt es jmd, der Interesse hat, gegen Mittag in der Hennefer Umgebung mitzufahren?

Best regards!


----------



## Kimmi J. (29. April 2005)

@Pepin
08:20 an der VR-Bank? Kennst du den Treffpunkt?
@Lakota
Ist der Treffpunkt Ortseingang Heide an der Kreuzung mit der Ampel?
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (29. April 2005)

ich muß erst mal wieder absagen. da ich meine tour für nächste woche organisieren muß tut mir leide. sollte es noch kurzfristig klappen melde ich mich noch.

wünsche euch viel spaß, und hoffe bald wieder mit euch zu biken.

liefert mir einen schönen bericht das ich die tour auf meiner seite einbinden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (29. April 2005)

webmonster007 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> ich würde gerne morgen ein wenig radeln, da ich am Sonntag bereits ausgebucht bin. Gibt es jmd, der Interesse hat, gegen Mittag in der Hennefer Umgebung mitzufahren?
> Best regards!


Kann erst ab 15:00 Uhr  und bin langsam   (was kein understatement ist   )


----------



## Cheetah (29. April 2005)

Hi,
morgen 15:00Uhr Sieglinde, Details werden vor Ort besprochen, OKi?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. April 2005)

15:00 Uhr ist Fakt. Streckenplanung überlass ich unserer Guidin


----------



## webmonster007 (29. April 2005)

Ok, 15:00Uhr passt absolut!!! Das Wetter soll angeblich auch noch mitspielen...
C u 2morrow...
Marius


----------



## Kimmi J. (29. April 2005)

@ Pepin
Dann melde dich bitte via SMS, bin heute Abend unterwegs. Wenn wir uns nicht mehr sehen, wünsche ich dir viel Spaß nächste Woche.
Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## lakota (29. April 2005)

Kimmi J. schrieb:
			
		

> @Lakota
> Ist der Treffpunkt Ortseingang Heide an der Kreuzung mit der Ampel?



ortseingang heide dürfte richtig sein, aber ampel? 
die kreuzung, die ich meine, hat keine ampel.
kennst du das franzhäuschen nicht, die gaststätte?
kennst du denn das gebäude vom wahnbach-talsperren-verband?

das ist jedenfalls die kreuzung, wo sich die B56 mit dem weg kreuzt, der auf der einen seite zum WTV führt und auf der anderen seite nach lohmar (wahrscheinlich heide, kenne mich da nicht so gut aus) führt.
ist eigentlich relativ nahe am ho-chi-minh, aber das verwirrt dich wahrscheinlich eher, als dass es dir helfen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede1 (30. April 2005)

@Andreas: Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.

Viel Spaß
Erik


----------



## Pepin (30. April 2005)

schade bin gerade erst aufgestanden. wenn das so weitergeht verlerne ich noch das mountainbiken


----------



## Kalinka (30. April 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> 15:00 Uhr ist Fakt. Streckenplanung überlass ich unserer Guidin


Ich werde versuchen um 15:00 Uhr da zu sein, damit Ihr Euch nicht verfahrt ohne Guide-Frau...Guideine, Guidöse, Guidin?
Da mein wichtiger, zukunftsweisender, mit Ärger verbundener Termin   um 12:00 ist, werde ich es wohl schaffen. Sollte mir dabei nicht die Luft wegbleiben, bike ich mit. Ich schicke Andrea ne SMS, sollte ich es tatsächlich nicht schaffen
Bis dahin


----------



## Cheetah (30. April 2005)

@Karin: Du macht es ja voll spannend mit deinem Termin.

Hoffen wir mal, dass die Guide   uns heute führt, sonst sind wir verloren!


----------



## webmonster007 (30. April 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> @Karin: Du macht es ja voll spannend mit deinem Termin.
> 
> Hoffen wir mal, dass die Guide   uns heute führt, sonst sind wir verloren!



Oh Gott, meint Ihr, wir kommen evtl nie mehr heim???


----------



## Udo1 (30. April 2005)

Hallo Lakota,

Deine Tour, die Du heute um die Wahnbachtalsperre geführt hast war Klasse, hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Das einige Trials durch Baumschlag für fahrende Biker nicht geeignet waren, konnte ich leider nicht vorhersehen.
Bis zur nächsten Tour

Udo1


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. April 2005)

Hallo 
Da sich bisher noch niemand zum Zeitpunkt der morgigen Sonntagstour geäussert hat, haben Kalinka und ich 14:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde beschlossen. Das sollte auch denen Zeit zur Regeneration geben, die den heutigen Abend ausgiebig feiern möchten. Letzte Vorschläge für den Streckenverlauf waren bisher die Umrundung der Talsperre, wie die Frühsportgruppe heute morgen schon absolvierte.  
Hier der Termin zum Eintragen.


----------



## Schnubbe (30. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Würde morgen gerne mitkommen. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich vom Bahnhof Hemmef zur Sieglinde komme und ich glaube das der Busfahrer für mich keine extratour machen wird  
Wie lang soll denn die Tour in etwa werden - will sagen lohnt es sich für mich von Bonn aus zu euch zu kommen und wie groß ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad in etwa?

Gruß Andi


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. April 2005)

Also ich rechne mal mit 3h Fahrtzeit. Das ein oder andere Päusschen mit einkalkuliert. Geschwindigkeit wird eher langsam sein und geringer Schwirigkeitsgrad. Geselligkeit steht hier im Vordergrund.
Wenn Du mir sagen kannst, wann Du in Hennef ankommen würdest, dann hol ich Dich am Bahnhof ab! 10 Min. Fahrzeit von Bahnhof -> Treffpunkt.

Nicht ortskundige schreiben mich einfach nochmal an.


----------



## webmonster007 (30. April 2005)

So Leute, es war mal wieder eine super Tour. Die Bilder sind in meinem Fotoalbum

Bis bald,

Marius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnubbe (30. April 2005)

Hey Andreas, das ist super, dass du mich aufgabeln kannst.
Ich habe eben in meinen Fahrplan geguckt und der sagt mir, dass ich um zwei nach am Bahnhof sein kann. Leider kommen die Busse nur stündlich. Wenn ihr also etwas auf mich warten könnte, komme ich vorbei.

P.S.: Der Bus hält auch an den Haltestellen Theodor-Heuss-Allee und Beethovenstraße / Mozartstraße. Wenn das günstiger ist können wir uns ja auch da treffen.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Mai 2005)

Schnubbe schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Andreas, das ist super, dass du mich aufgabeln kannst.
> Ich habe eben in meinen Fahrplan geguckt und der sagt mir, dass ich um zwei nach am Bahnhof sein kann. Leider kommen die Busse nur stündlich. Wenn ihr also etwas auf mich warten könnte, komme ich vorbei.



Ok, ich ändere den Termin dann auf 14:15 Uhr. Da sich eh' noch niemand angemeldet hat, wirds wohl auch nicht so tragisch sein. 
Fahre durch bis zum Hauptbahnhof, dort wirst Du mich schon sehen.


----------



## Kimmi J. (1. Mai 2005)

Hi Lakota,

bin gerade vom Tanz in den Mai wiedererwacht und mußte leider feststellen das         sich meine CF-Card weigert mit meiner Kamera zu kommunizieren. Aber kein Problem, werde die Bilder morgen auf der Arbeit runterladen und ins Netz stellen.  Ansonsten schöne Tour, nette Leute, freue mich aufs nächste Mal. Zuhause angekommen zeigte mein Tacho *78 km* bei einen Schnitt von *15,2 km/h*.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Schnubbe (1. Mai 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ich ändere den Termin dann auf 14:15 Uhr. Da sich eh' noch niemand angemeldet hat, wirds wohl auch nicht so tragisch sein.
> Fahre durch bis zum Hauptbahnhof, dort wirst Du mich schon sehen.



Panik!!!

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich drauf komme, aber ich hatte für heute irgendwie 15:00 Uhr im kopf und wollte mich jetzt langsam fertig machen. Ich habe dir noch eine PN mit meiner Nummer geschickt, dann kannst du mich ja nochmal anrufen (wenn du jetzt nicht schon auf dem Weg bist).

Gruß
andi


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Mai 2005)

*lach* Moment, ich klingel mal durch!


----------



## Udo1 (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

für alle die noch nicht wissen, was sie zu Himmelfahrt machen wollen, habe ich eine Tour eingestellt.
Ganztagstour SIEGBURG- Radioteleskop EFFELSBERG- zurück durch das AHRTAL bis DERNAU. Von dort entweder 42 km bis SIEGBURG oder weiter bis KRIPP/LINZ weiter durchs SIEBENGEBIRGE bis SIEGBURG. Oder ab DERNAU mit dem Zug zurück. Die Gesamtstrecke über DERNAU nach SIEGBURG beträgt 115 km.
START: 08.00 UHR Siegbrücke BUISDORF

Udo1


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Mai 2005)

Dank Dir Udo für die Info! 
Ohne Dir die Leute abwerben zu wollen, möchte ich zum 05.05. nochmals auf die CTF in Weibern hinweisen. Bei passendem Wetter wird mit Sicherheit eine Delegation von uns dort starten. 
Hier nochmal die angesprochenen Links zur* Veranstaltung* und dem *Profil.*

Zur heutigen Tour in geselliger Runde, um die WBTS, werde ich bei Vollständigkeit aller Daten und Bilder demnächst noch was schreiben. Nur soviel sei gesagt - es mal wieder recht amüsant  und bei dem ultrageilen Wetter konnte garnichts schief gehen!


----------



## Schnubbe (1. Mai 2005)

Hey ihr lieben,

ich bin heute doch ein bisschen alleine gefahren, was auch besser so war, da ich den ganzen Tag mit Übelkeit und Kopfschmerzen zu kämpfen hatte (nein, ich habe gestern nicht gesoffen) und alle zehn Minuten eine Pause brauchte. So sind es bei mir dann doch nur etwa 35 km bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 12,8 km/h durch das Siebengebirge geworden.

Aber bei einer den nächsten Touren bin ich sicher dabei.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Harnas (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

wie es im Moment ausschaut, bin ich am Donnerstag in Weibern dabei  .
Mein Wetterfrosch gibt im Moment grünes Licht.

Wer ist sonst noch mit dabei?

Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido p (2. Mai 2005)

Morgen zusammen,
also,ich fand auch,das die Tour sehr gut war.Hatten viel Spaß und und viel Höhenmeter.
Vor allem die Antwort auf meine Frage"Kann man da runterfahren?
Andreas sagte"Klar,da kann man runterfahren!"
Die Antwort lag dann unten auf dem Boden  
Freu mich schon auf die Bilder
Dann bis Donnerstag,wenn das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Mai 2005)

*grins* hier gings ja auch nur ums fahren, nicht um das "wie unten ankommen"


----------



## Cheetah (2. Mai 2005)

Hi,
am Vatertag bin ich auch in Weibern, mit den  Weibern.


----------



## dede1 (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

schöne Tour war's gestern. Jetzt weiß ich auch, wo die Steilwand ist.
Werde bei Gelegenheit - in den nächsten 2 bis 3 Tagen - meine Trackdaten veröffentlichen.

Erik


----------



## webmonster007 (2. Mai 2005)

Moin moin,

von wann bis wann wären wir denn unterwegs für die Weibern-Tour? Evtl. schliesse ich mich an...

Marius


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Mai 2005)

webmonster007 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> von wann bis wann wären wir denn unterwegs für die Weibern-Tour? Evtl. schliesse ich mich an...
> 
> Marius



Abfahrt spätestens 08:00 Uhr! Bis ca. ~16:00 Uhr sollte man einkalkulieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede1 (2. Mai 2005)

@ Karin & Andreas & alle, die es sonst noch interessiert: 
hier sind die Trackdaten

Güße
Erik


----------



## sibby08 (2. Mai 2005)

Bin am Donnerstag auch (mal) wieder mit dabei. Voraussetzung das Wetter wird nicht so wie angekündigt: Regen, Regen, Regen   
Treffen wieder in Buisdorf an der Siegbrücke, oder woanders?

Bis Donnerstag!

Sibby


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Mai 2005)

@Sibby, besser mal bis Mittwoch warten was das Wetter gibt! 
Währe aber lustig wenn Du Deinen Trupp wieder dazu animiert bekommst! Voraussgesetzt sie haben diesmal genug Geduld bis alle startklar sind  .

@dede, danke für die Trackdaten!


----------



## sibby08 (2. Mai 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> @Sibby, besser mal bis Mittwoch warten was das Wetter gibt!
> Währe aber lustig wenn Du Deinen Trupp wieder dazu animiert bekommst! Voraussgesetzt sie haben diesmal genug Geduld bis alle startklar sind  .




Ich habe den ganzen Tag eingeplant und werde es vor- wie nachher nicht eilig haben. Stefan und Ulrike sind sich noch nicht schlüssig und Jürgen, der das gleiche Bike wie ich fährt, kommt nicht mit.
Also die Geduld dürfte vorhanden sein


----------



## Kalinka (3. Mai 2005)

Es war eine schöne Runde und ich hoffe ich habe nicht zu sehr gebremst. 
Auch der Alster-Radler-Ausklang in der Sieglinde war nach meinem Geschmack. So wurden die Flüssigkeitsdefizite wieder regerneriert.
Das mit-Rucksack-biken sollte ich mit abgewöhnen, denn *Trägertop&Rucksack&Sonne=karierter Rücken *  
Hier nun die Fotos. 
Donnerstag zur CTF bin ich dabei, wenn der Wettergott uns hold ist...und mein bike bis dahin repariert.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Mai 2005)

Tja, wie war das noch am vergangenen Sonntag?! *grübel*

Die Tour stand unter dem Stern - Geselligkeit ist Trumpf -, somit war in angepasstem Tempo und auf technisch leichtem Terrain eine schöne Runde rund um die WBTS geplant.
Mit dabei: Karin - Kalinka, TheBody - Maria, guido p - Guido, MrGoodGuy - Dieter und dede1 - Erik!
 



​ 


​ Weil die Tour als 'leicht' in allen Kategorien eingestuft war, bewegten wir uns hauptsächlich auf den Forstwegen rund um die Talsperre. Der erste heiße Tag des Jahres ließ keinen wirklich 'kalt', und so schwitzten wir uns über einige knackige Anstiege bei annähernd 30°C. 
 


​ 
Wirkliche Highlights gab es ansich nicht , abgesehen von der Einkehr in die Sieglinde nach getaner Arbeit. Stichworte wie: "Wie zum Henker ist die Bedienung bloß in diese Jeans reingesprungen?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" (leider kein Foto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) sollte hier allen Beteiligten nochmal das Grinsen ins Gesicht rufen! 

Besonderen Dank an Guido, der den Part des Guides übernahm, und Maria für die exquisiten Leckereien 

Weitere Bilder bei Karin und mir.

[font="][/font][/font]
  [font=Trebuchet MS]
[/font][font=Georgia][font=Trebuchet MS]
[font="][/font]
[/font]


----------



## dede1 (3. Mai 2005)

Schöne Fotos!

Eine Frage hab ich noch: wie sieht eigentlich der Hintern von Meister Propper aus?


----------



## MrGoodGuy (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich schließe mich kalinkas Kommentaren an, und auch von mir noch einmal danke fürs Guiding, fürs Warten und den leckeren Kuchen!
@ kalinka: Du hast die Karos am Rücken, ich die Streifen im Gesicht   
@ dede1: MrProper ist doch nur ein Halbkörperportrait ...
Schöne Grüsse aus dem verregneten Kölle


----------



## Cheetah (3. Mai 2005)

Hi,
*die Wettervorhersage für die Weibern CTF wird wieder besser!* Also unsere Teilnahme immer sicherer.

Hat einer schon über Fahrgemeinschaften nachgedacht? Wir könnten noch 4 Personen in den Wagen reinquetschen. Aber nur ein Bike auf dem Heckträger plus 2 zerlegt im Kofferraum. Bei 2 kleinen Bikern auf der Rückbank, auch 3. *Also, 3 Biker mit Bike passen noch gut rein, notfalls auch 4.
*


----------



## webmonster007 (3. Mai 2005)

Hey Mr. Parafork,

wenn möglich reserviere mir bitte einen Logenplatz für mich und mein fury!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (4. Mai 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Abfahrt spätestens 08:00 Uhr! Bis ca. ~16:00 Uhr sollte man einkalkulieren.



Wo treffen wir uns denn nun?  
Das Wetter scheint ja nicht so schlecht zu werden. Jetzt bahnt sich aber bei mir wohl ein Margen-Darm Infekt an, hoffe mal das das bis Morgen früh wieder weg ist.

Sibby


----------



## Cheetah (4. Mai 2005)

Hi,
ein guter Treffpunkt wäre bei Andreas-MTB vor der Haustür. Er wohnt nah an der BAB Auffahrt Hennef West.


----------



## guido p (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
da es heute den ganzen Tag geregnet hat,gehe ich davon aus,das es morgen ne schöne Schlammschlacht wird.  
Da ich heute 1 h gefahren bin und aussah wie Sau,fahre ich morgen wahrscheinlich nicht mit.
Werd morgen Mittag mal ne Runde drehen.
Vielleicht mal Ri Hennef oder das 7 GB.
Bis dann
Guido


----------



## Cheetah (4. Mai 2005)

Warmduscher!


----------



## sibby08 (5. Mai 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Warmduscher!



Ich schließe mich der obigen Fraktion an. Mir ist das Wetter zu unbeständig. 
Wünsche aber allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß.
Mal sehen, werde ggf. gegen Mittag hier in der Gegend eine Runde drehen.

Sibby


----------



## guido p (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo an die Hennefer Fraktion,
hoffe,ihr hattet gestern genauso viel Spaß wie wir(siehe 7GB-Geschichtchen) und seit auch schön dreckig geworden.  
@Courgi,wenn ihr in Weibern geduscht habt,hast du doch wohl den Durchlauferhitzer für die Kabine von Frank ausgemacht,von wegen Warmduscher  

Bis dahin
Guido


----------



## Backloop (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo. 
Kurzfristig möchte ich den Sieghöhenweg mit dem MTB befahren. Wird wohl eine 2 Tagestour werden. Ich bin für jedwede Information von den Locals dankbar, wo sich besonders schöne Strecken oder "Sehenswürdigkeiten" abseits des Sieghöhenweges befinden. Bin mal gespannt.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Cheetah (13. Mai 2005)

*Hallo ihr Weibernbezinger,  
wie schaut es aus Leute, die Bikes wieder instand gesetzt? Die Wunden, die seelischen, verheilt oder hat jemand bleibenden Schaden erlitten? Eine Matsch Phobie?*

Falls jemand Lust hat, würd ich gern Montag was fahren.


----------



## guido p (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Backloop,
da kann ich dir nur die Wanderkarte NRW empfehlen,Herausgeber Landesvermessungsamt NRW.Oder unter www.lverma.nrw.de, ISBN 3-89439-669-5
Ist die Strecke von Hennef bis nach Hamm an der Sieg gut erklärt.
Bis dahin
Guido

Achso,wenn Sonntag gutes Wetter ist,wer fährt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (20. Mai 2005)

Wie sieht es mit einer ruhigen, *schlammreduzierten* Tour am Samstag, den 21.05. , aus liebe Mitbiker?
So gegen 12:00-14:00 an der Sieglinde?
Karin


----------



## webmonster007 (20. Mai 2005)

Ich fahre heute um 17:00 bei einer geführten Tour im Nachtigallental (7Gebirge) mit. Deshalb werde ich morgen nicht fahren. Vielleicht am Sonntag bei der Tour in Bensberg???

Gruss
Marius


----------



## Älex24__ (21. Mai 2005)

@ Kalinka:
Wie sieht es denn heute aus? Fährst du/ fahrt ihr heute? Habt ihr schon eine Startzeit festgelegt?

Alex


----------



## Kalinka (21. Mai 2005)

Älex24 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kalinka:
> Wie sieht es denn heute aus? Fährst du/ fahrt ihr heute? Habt ihr schon eine Startzeit festgelegt?
> 
> Alex



Seit der CTF in Weibern habe ich eine ausgeprägte Schlammallergie. Da es ja leider über Nacht wieder geregnet hat, ist mit Matsch im Wald zu rechnen. Das bedeutet mit mir ist im Wald nicht zu rechen. Also heute ohne mich. Nennt mich ruhig Weichei, oder Mädchen...ich mag keinen Schlamm mehr!!!!
Ich habe eine andere sportliche Übung vor mir...Wohnung putzen...was für eine Alternative!
Karin


----------



## Älex24__ (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo ihr!

War von euch schonmal jemand beim Bike-Festival in Willingen? Hat vielleicht jemand Lust sich das anzusehen bzw. beim Marathon mitzufahren?


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Mai 2005)

Ich war vor zwei Jahren in Willingen . War nicht schlecht , werde diese Jahr nicht dort hinfahren ( Verletzungsbedingt Außenbandruptur Rechts   ) . Aber wenn du die Chance bekommst fahr hin.
Kleiner TIP: Fahr mit einem normalen Auto und nicht tiefer gelegt, glaub mir ist besser   , und wenn du mit dem Rad kommst immer schön im Auge bzw. Auto haben sonst ist es weg   . Die klauen da wie die Raben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (26. Mai 2005)

*
Macht Hennef schon Sommerpause?

Oder geht die Angst vor dem großen Modder noch um? Manche nennen es auch ausgeprägte Weiberner Schlammallergie. Ich diagnostiziere eher eine gemeine Matsch Phobie, und die ist heilbar!

Therapievorschlag: Nach Instandsetzung des Sportgerätes, bei trocken heißer Witterung, kurze Touren mit hohem Funfaktor. Mit dem nur hier erhältlichen Rezept, zuzahlungsfrei ab dem Rehazentrum Sieglinde. 
*


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Mai 2005)

öhm... warst Du heut' in der Sonne?!


----------



## Cheetah (26. Mai 2005)

Ja, wieso?


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

auf in den Sattel: keine vorbeirasenden Autos, keine Abgase und kein Hupen. Am 3. Juli 2005 gehört das sommerliche Siegtal ganz allein den Radlern und Inline-Skatern.

Von 9  19 Uhr gilt die Siegtalstraße von Netphen im Siegerland bis Siegburg auf über 100 km als autofreie Zone.

http://www.siegtal.com/Siegtal/Veranstaltungen/siegtalpur2005/body_index_SiegtalPur.html

Gruß Udo1


----------



## HighLifeCruiser (16. Juni 2005)

Servus zusammen,

wenn Ihr noch Mitfahrer rund um Hennef bzw. Rhein-Sieg-Kreis sucht, dann schaut mal bei uns vorbei.  Wir starten meistens in rund um Hennef bzw. Neunkirchen unsere Touren.
Versuchen gerade auch neue Touren rund um Winterscheid zu suchen. Wer sich auskennt oder auch mal mitfahren möchte, kann sich ja gerne mal melden.

sg aus Happerschoß
Alex


----------



## Kalinka (19. Juli 2005)

Still geworden hier   
Deshalb mal ein kleiner Verweis auf eine Hennefer Runde:Frauenrunde


----------



## MrGoodGuy (19. Juli 2005)

Hm, vielleicht laufe ich da mal auf ...
SG Dieter


----------



## Kalinka (19. Juli 2005)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, vielleicht laufe ich da mal auf ...
> SG Dieter


Aber nur mit ner Frau an Deiner Seite  
Mehr als 50% Männerquote ist inakzeptabel


----------



## Splash (19. Juli 2005)

Also dürfen Männer mit nicht bikenden Mädels nicht mit dabei kommen ? *g*
Wie ist die quote denn sonst?


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juli 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Also dürfen Männer mit nicht bikenden Mädels nicht mit dabei kommen ? *g*
> Wie ist die quote denn sonst?


Nettes Wortspiel   
Also, ich versuche durch ständiges Anmotzen aller männlichen MTBler in den Threads, die Männer fernzuhalten von unseren Touren    
Was es bei uns *nicht* gibt, was der durchschnittliche männliche MTBler aber braucht:
1. rücksichtslose Ausscheidungsrennen Bergauf ohne Rücksicht auf Zurückgebliebene.
2. halsbrecherische Trails, die ohne Rücksicht auf Zurückgebliebene herunter gerast werden.
3. MTBler, die den Weg nicht kennen und der Gruppe nicht folgen können, werden  zurückgelassen  
4. Schräubchenkunde vom ersten bis zum letzten Kilometer der Runde
5. Bemerkungen darüber, dass die Runde zu langsam ist


Dafür gibt es eine langsame, leichte ca. 25-30 Runde auch mit Trails zum Üben oder schieben. Verfahrgarantie gibt es auch, wenn ich guide.
Bei einer zu erwartenden Frauenquoten größer als 50 % steigt der Anteil der Gespräche über Kochrezepte, Kinder, Menstruationsbeschwerden, Männer

Immer noch nicht abgeschreckt, Splash??
Na, dann herzlich willkommen bei der Mädelsrunde (kommen solltest Du aber lieber zu Hause bei Deinem nicht bikenden Mädel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer zu erwartenden Frauenquoten größer als 50 % steigt der Anteil der Gespräche über Kochrezepte, Kinder, Menstruationsbeschwerden, Männer



Ach die Geschichte voller Missverständnisse ....  

Werde mal vorbeikommen und mich aufklären lassen.

Und Kochrezepte, Kinder, Männer, ... alles interessante Themen


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ach die Geschichte voller Missverständnisse ....
> Werde mal vorbeikommen und mich aufklären lassen.
> Und Kochrezepte, Kinder, Männer, ... alles interessante Themen


Genau, und weil das so ist mit den Missverständnissen ziehe ich mich jetzt schmollend in unseren Frauenthread zurück...ich fühle mich hier nämlich nicht ernst genommen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Immer noch nicht abgeschreckt??
> Na, dann herzlich willkommen bei der Mädelsrunde



Mit jedem 'weiteren' Mann stirbt Deine Grundidee Frauenrunde!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich würds mir gut überlegen ob Du sie wirklich dabei haben willst?!


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Was es bei uns *nicht* gibt, was der durchschnittliche männliche MTBler aber braucht:
> 1. rücksichtslose Ausscheidungsrennen Bergauf ohne Rücksicht auf Zurückgebliebene.
> 2. halsbrecherische Trails, die ohne Rücksicht auf Zurückgebliebene herunter gerast werden.
> 3. MTBler, die den Weg nicht kennen und der Gruppe nicht folgen können, werden  zurückgelassen
> ...



Komisch, ist die exakte Beschreibung der Team Tomburg Runden.    Langsam bereue ich es, nicht zwei X-Chromosomen zu haben.


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juli 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Mit jedem 'weiteren' Mann stirbt Deine Grundidee Frauenrunde!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Ich warte halt immernoch, daß mal ein wieder ein Frauenversteher   mitfährt, oder mehr Frauen!


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, ist die exakte Beschreibung der Team Tomburg Runden.


Ups, das muss Zufall sein...stimmt aber es fehlt noch:
5. mindestens Verlust von einem Mitfahrer verletzungsbedingt und einem Bike durch Rahmenbruch, Schaltungsschaden, Ei im Rad.... pro TT.Tour    


			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam bereue ich es, nicht zwei X-Chromosomen zu haben.


Das glaube ich Dir nicht, Herr Sonntag. Sonst wärst Du am TTTT bei mir mitgefahren!  Gut, spritze zum Beweis Dein Bike rosa, dann bist DU glaubwürdiger


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, spritze zum Beweis Dein Bike rosa, dann bist DU glaubwürdiger



Ok. so?

Darf ich jetzt mit?


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ok. so?
> Darf ich jetzt mit?


 JA!


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaube ich Dir nicht, Herr Sonntag. Sonst wärst Du am TTTT bei mir mitgefahren!  Gut, spritze zum Beweis Dein Bike rosa, dann bist DU glaubwürdiger



Ähm, da bleib ich doch lieber unglaubwürdig.   

Aber sonst muß ich Herrn Andreas-MTB recht geben. 

Und nur weil ich nicht autofahrende Mädels kenne, darf ich noch lange nicht auf dem Frauenparkplatz parken.   

Ich finde aber, das Frau Delgado gut zu euch passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde aber, das Frau Delgado gut zu euch passt.




 




Na warte ...


----------



## Splash (20. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Was es bei uns *nicht* gibt, was der durchschnittliche männliche MTBler aber braucht:
> 1. rücksichtslose Ausscheidungsrennen Bergauf ohne Rücksicht auf Zurückgebliebene.
> 2. halsbrecherische Trails, die ohne Rücksicht auf Zurückgebliebene herunter gerast werden.
> 3. MTBler, die den Weg nicht kennen und der Gruppe nicht folgen können, werden  zurückgelassen
> ...



1-5 brauche ich allesamt nicht, bin also wohl nicht der Durchschnitt. Schräubchenkunde kann man auch zwischendurch mal machen und bei 3. hätt ich eher die Angst, dass ich der MTBler bin   

Wenn meine Kurze mich hätte in der Nacht auf Sonntag schlafen lassen, dann hätte ich euch schon letzten Sonntag kennen gelernt. Aber unter den Bedingungen guck ich mal, ob ich kommende Woche spontan vorbei schauen kann. Nur bei den Menstruationsbeschwerden werde ich ned mitreden können - Kochen regt mich eher an und Kinde sind auch gerade nicht wirklich ein Fremdwort . Ich mag nur mein Bike nicht umlackieren ... *g*


----------



## Cheetah (20. Juli 2005)

Das Ganze regelt sich von alleine ein. Fahrer(-innen) die nicht ohne die 6 TT Gebote leben können, werden wohl selten zu Gast bei der Frauenrunde sein. Fahrer(-innen), die lieber Genießertouren     fahren, sind dort gut aufgehoben.

@splash: Hier regnet es!


----------



## Splash (20. Juli 2005)

@Cheetah: Hier regnet es (noch) nicht, aber das war letztes Mal ja auch kein wirklicher Grund oder? Für abends ist auch nur noch wolkig angekündigt


----------



## Kalinka (21. Juli 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> 1-5 brauche ich allesamt nicht, bin also wohl nicht der Durchschnitt. Schräubchenkunde kann man auch zwischendurch mal machen und bei 3. hätt ich eher die Angst, dass ich der MTBler bin
> Wenn meine Kurze mich hätte in der Nacht auf Sonntag schlafen lassen, dann hätte ich euch schon letzten Sonntag kennen gelernt. Aber unter den Bedingungen guck ich mal, ob ich kommende Woche spontan vorbei schauen kann. Nur bei den Menstruationsbeschwerden werde ich ned mitreden können - Kochen regt mich eher an und Kinde sind auch gerade nicht wirklich ein Fremdwort . Ich mag nur mein Bike nicht umlackieren ... *g*


 Tja, ich habe nur zwei Augen zum Zudrücken...da führe ich die Frauenrunde bei steigendem Männeranteil ja blind  
Aber es ist, wie Fran(k)ziska=Cheeta schreibt: Geniesser willkommen (dabei meine ich nicht Geniesser des weiblichen Geschlechtes)
Ist denn Dein Fahrrad wenigstens irgendwie pastell, dann will ich mal nicht so sein  
Eine leichte 7Gebirgsrunde werde ich sicher mal mit Dir drehen. Arbeite in Honnef und bin deshalb schon in der Nähe. Mit einem Tag Vorlauf kriege ich das hin! Nur kenne ich mich nicht gut aus...wie eigentlich immer und überall


----------



## Splash (21. Juli 2005)

Das aktuelle ist einfach nur schwarz ...  

Das mit den leichteren Runden im 7GB ist eigentlich ne schöne Sache. Strecken kenne ich sicher auch noch nicht alle, aber finde selber immer was neues und war ja auch nun schon 2x mit Frank (Cheetah) als Scout unterwegs und der kennt sich dann doch recht gut aus. Aber im 7GB kann man sich auch kaum verfahren, da überall die Landkarten aufgebaut stehen, wo man sich orientieren kann. Werde Samstag mal auf Erkundungstour für was neues gehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. Juli 2005)

23.07.05
Nachdem sich für die ausgeschriebene Frauenrunde von Ines heute keine interessierten Damen fanden, wurde die Tour kurzerhand in eine normale Tour abgeändert und Frank (Cheetah), Ines (inimtb) und ich trafen uns um 14:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde.
 
​ Das Naafbachtal war unser gestecktes Ziel, und über den HCM Pfad  Lohmarerwald  Donrath 
 


​ 
ging es auf die Trails des Naafbachtals und hindurch. Besondere Erwähnung gilt dem A5 Pfad, den wir auf dem Weg Richtung Seelscheid nahmen. Ganz ähnlich dem HCM-Pfad finden sich dort die unterschiedlichsten Trailbedingungen in zugleich sehr schöner Umgebung!
An der WBTS guidete Ines uns weiter bis nach Heisterschoss, wo sie sich dann von uns trennte. Die letzten kleinen Highlights des Tages wollten Frank und ich uns nicht entgehen lassen, und so ging es über div. Trails nochmals von Happerschoss hinab zur WBTS Staumauer und weiter durch den Wahnbach. Letztendlich ließen wir die Tour an der Sieglinden bei einem kühlen Hellen ausklingen.

Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch! Freue mich auf weitere gemeinsame Touren, dann vielleicht auch mit etwas größerer Teilnehmerzahl!


Das Profil findet Ihr *hier*


----------



## inimtb (24. Juli 2005)

_Vielen Dank nochmal an Euch, Frank und Andreas, für die schöne Tour gestern. _

_War danach dann doch echt platt. _

_Bis bald mal wieder._


----------



## Kalinka (25. Juli 2005)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> _Vielen Dank nochmal an Euch, Frank und Andreas, für die schöne Tour gestern. _
> 
> _War danach dann doch echt platt. _
> 
> _Bis bald mal wieder._


Ich war am WE gar nicht zu Hause und im Internet, deshalb keine Reaktion von mir. Dann hat Ines ja für die Donnerstags-"Frauen" einen neue Runde erradelt?!?


----------



## Lipoly (26. Juli 2005)

So jetzt schalte ich mich auchmal ein!

Gehöhre zwar noch zu den "jüngeren" unter den Bikern doch nervt mich das immer das (bis jetzt) so ziemlich kein MTBler den ich aus Hennef kannte Lust aufs fahren hatte!
ich selber fahre recht viel in den Wäldern rum( Hennefer Schlosswald, AN der Sieg bis Eitorf oder so,und allem was noch Bäume hat und nen weg wo ein Bike draufpasst)

Jetzt mal ne frage!?! wann fährt denn bei euch einer wo man mal mitfahren könnte und wo auch der Startpunkt erreichbar ist(mim Fahrrad), also nicht irgendwo 20km von Hennef weg 

Konditionsmässig denke ich komme ich gut mit und mein Bike hält auch mla ein paar härtere sachen aus(es gibt so  zwei-drei sehr schnieke trail strecken die aber eher in die anspruchsvollere richtung gehen!)

ALSO UM ES AUF DEN PUNKT ZU BRINGEN wann radelt mal einer um Hennef und nimmt mich ins Schlepptau?  Wohnen tue ich in Hennef-Weldergoven (in der Nähe der Autobahnabfahrt hennef Ost bzw. Gewerbegebiet hossenberg).
zur info falls das einen interessiert oder nicht  hier mal mein bike(IN den nächsten Tagen werden die ersparnisse dann noch in ein paar HS33 und XT-Kurbeln mit innenlager versehen was bis anfang August bewerkstelligt ist!)

Gruß Lars

PS: melden wenn ihr fahrt sonst trage ich selber mal ne Route ein 

BILDder Helm ist eigendlich für meine anderen sportlichen Aktivitäten gedacht dient also nur der zierde)


----------



## Cheetah (26. Juli 2005)

Hi Lipoly,
soll ich dich heute abholen, und wir starten dann hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=950


----------



## sibby08 (26. Juli 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lipoly,
> soll ich dich heute abholen, und wir starten dann hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=950



Hallo Cheetah,
kurze Datums Kunde, heute ist erst Dienstag der *26.7.!*
(Bevor Du bei den Spritpreisen unnötige Kilometer fährst)

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Cheetah (26. Juli 2005)

Stimmt!

Ok, dann morgen, nur was mach ich heute?


----------



## Kalinka (26. Juli 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt!
> 
> Ok, dann morgen, nur was mach ich heute?



Mit mir biken?
Aber nur wenns trocken bleibt!
Wie wäre es gegen 17:00 an der Sieglinde


----------



## Lipoly (26. Juli 2005)

Wollte heute evtl. mla nach Bonn heizen zum Kumpel dem ein paar Hubschrauberteile bringen und beim H+S mla andere Gabelfedern bestellen aber wenn heute einer biken geht besorg ich mir gleich mal nen schutzblech für vorne und bestelle die HS33 und hohle noch nen neuen v-brake zug für vorne!

mal sehn ich rede mal mit meiner mum ob die mich gehen lässt und muss noch mein camelbak suchen dann sach ich bescheid!

lars


----------



## Lipoly (26. Juli 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt!
> 
> Ok, dann morgen, nur was mach ich heute?




danke fürs angebot! morgen solls schee wetter geben dann gehe ich halt vormittags schuften und nachmittags radeln! von wo aus Hennef kommstn du?


lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (26. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Mit mir biken?
> Aber nur wenns trocken bleibt!
> Wie wäre es gegen 17:00 an der Sieglinde



OK,
bis dann.


----------



## Cheetah (26. Juli 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> danke fürs angebot! morgen solls schee wetter geben dann gehe ich halt vormittags schuften und nachmittags radeln! von wo aus Hennef kommstn du?
> 
> 
> lars


Ok,
bis morgen.

Aus den Hennefer Highlands, auch Uckerath genannt.


----------



## Kalinka (26. Juli 2005)

Hi Fränkie,
hab Dir ne mail geschickt. Zur Sicherheit hier auch noch die Absage für gleich:
1. Regen (ich = mädchen)
2. 40 Sonderproben (=Arbeit bis ca. 16:00 Uhr)
Donnerstag soll es ja auch nicht besser werden... von wegen Quotenmann- Einladung an Dich ;-)


----------



## Montana (26. Juli 2005)

Hi Karin , wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch abend  und einer kleinen gemütlichen Tour im Kölner Königsforst aus ?  

KFL 4 

Frank   kommt ja wohl auch dahin. Ich würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen - ansonsten gerne ein anderes Mal. Gruß Guido




			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Fränkie,
> hab Dir ne mail geschickt. Zur Sicherheit hier auch noch die Absage für gleich:
> 1. Regen (ich = mädchen)
> 2. 40 Sonderproben (=Arbeit bis ca. 16:00 Uhr)
> Donnerstag soll es ja auch nicht besser werden... von wegen Quotenmann- Einladung an Dich ;-)


----------



## Splash (26. Juli 2005)

@Karin:

Ist denn Donnerstag ne Runde oder fällt das aus? Sonst müsste ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen, aber sonst würde ich mich Frank anschliessen und bei euch gerne mal aufschlagen


----------



## Lipoly (26. Juli 2005)

Also Frank nimmt mich mit morgen und ich gucke mir das ganze Spiel mal an   

lars


----------



## Splash (26. Juli 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Also Frank nimmt mich mit morgen und ich gucke mir das ganze Spiel mal an
> 
> lars



Ich hatte das nun wirklich auf Donnerstag bezogen. 
Mit morgen müsste ich mir mal überlegen, wenn Donnerstag nicht klappt oder kommende Woche, aber für Königsforst gibts ja nun auch n eigenes Thema ...


----------



## Montana (26. Juli 2005)

Hi Splash , du bist gerne willkommen.   und ich komme so bald wie möglich mal zu euch.    Das Gebiet interessiert mich schon sehr.   VG Guido




			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das nun wirklich auf Donnerstag bezogen.
> Mit morgen müsste ich mir mal überlegen, wenn Donnerstag nicht klappt oder kommende Woche, aber für Königsforst gibts ja nun auch n eigenes Thema ...


----------



## Kalinka (27. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Karin , wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch abend  und einer kleinen gemütlichen Tour im Kölner Königsforst aus ?
> 
> KFL 4
> 
> Frank   kommt ja wohl auch dahin. Ich würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen - ansonsten gerne ein anderes Mal. Gruß Guido


Danke für die persönliche Einladung, Guido. Aber ich bin so faul diese Woche, weil es auf der Arbeit stressig ist. Außerdem muss ich soviel Auto fahren diese Woche, da mag ich nicht auch noch mit der Karre zum biken anreisen. Gerne fahre ich aber ein anderes Mal mit. Ist das immer Mittwoch?? Da kann ich in der Schulzeit nämlich nie.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Karin , das war doch klar mit der Einladung , nachdem du uns so nett durch die Tomburger Berge geführt hast. Gestern war es ganz merkürdig zwischen zwei Gewittern. Frank , Lars und Alex waren auch relativ flott unterwegs.   Die Waldautobahnen waren auch frei   
Wir sind nicht immer Mittwochs unterwegs , das wechselt . Ich werde aber bestimmt mal demnächst bei einer eurer Touren mitfahren. 

Grüsse aus Köln Guido




			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die persönliche Einladung, Guido. Aber ich bin so faul diese Woche, weil es auf der Arbeit stressig ist. Außerdem muss ich soviel Auto fahren diese Woche, da mag ich nicht auch noch mit der Karre zum biken anreisen. Gerne fahre ich aber ein anderes Mal mit. Ist das immer Mittwoch?? Da kann ich in der Schulzeit nämlich nie.
> Liebe Grüße


----------



## Kalinka (29. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karin , das war doch klar mit der Einladung , nachdem du uns so nett durch die Tomburger Berge geführt hast. Gestern war es ganz merkürdig zwischen zwei Gewittern. Frank , Lars und Alex waren auch relativ flott unterwegs.   Die Waldautobahnen waren auch frei
> Wir sind nicht immer Mittwochs unterwegs , das wechselt . Ich werde aber bestimmt mal demnächst bei einer eurer Touren mitfahren.
> Grüsse aus Köln Guido


Ich habe nachdem ich Dir abgesagt habe, kurzentschlossen Frank eine sms geschickt, ob er mich mitnimmt. Ich wollte mich aus meiner Faulheit zwingen!
Aber zum Glück hat er sie nicht mehr gelesen und Ihr konntet Euer Rennen ohne Bremse Karin veranstalten  .
Ich war stattdessen mit meinem Süßen was essen im gemütlichen Flohberg!
Aber, wenn Fränkie ab und zu bei Euch einschlägt und mich mitnehmen kann sehen wir uns bald


----------



## on any sunday (29. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war stattdessen mit meinem Süßen was essen im gemütlichen Flohberg!



Und wo war Uwe?


----------



## Kalinka (29. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo war Uwe?


----------



## guido p (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
wollt mal hören,ob am Sonntag jemand lust hat,ein bisschen zu Biken z.B. Bröl-Bödingen bis zum Drachenflugplatz,dann da was im Wald rumkrackseln und an der Sieg vorbei wieder zurück.
Schönen Abend noch
Guido


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. Juli 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> wollt mal hören,ob am Sonntag jemand lust hat,ein bisschen zu Biken z.B. Bröl-Bödingen bis zum Drachenflugplatz,dann da was im Wald rumkrackseln und an der Sieg vorbei wieder zurück.
> Schönen Abend noch
> Guido



Grüss Dich Guido,
klingt gut, jedoch... das Wetter abwarten! Im Moment ist's ja eher unberechenbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (29. Juli 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> wollt mal hören,ob am Sonntag jemand lust hat,ein bisschen zu Biken z.B. Bröl-Bödingen bis zum Drachenflugplatz,dann da was im Wald rumkrackseln und an der Sieg vorbei wieder zurück.
> Schönen Abend noch
> Guido


Na wenns wetter gut ist bin ich dabei!
Ich würde vorschlagen das wenn die Sonne scheint ihr alle mit zu mir kommt auf dem Rückweg und ich gebe mal einen aus wenn ihr mit grillfood und bier(oder sonstwas) zufrieden seit(müsste aufm weg liegen wenn wir drachenschanze fahren und dann durch stein-haus attenbach-weldergoven-.... zurückfahn!) bei ganz heißem wetter ist noch ein ausgemauertes erdloch mit plane und 50qm wasser(auch pool genannt) zur verfügung

Evtl. könnten wir auch Start und Ziel bei mir machen weil Bröl-Bröl oder Weldergoven-Weldergoven keinen streckenmässigen Unterschied hat und in WG parkmöglichkeit für Leuts mit Autoanreise sind

@Andreas-MTB
Von wo aus Hennef kommstn du und wo fährst du sonst so rum?


Gruß 
Lars


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. Juli 2005)

@ Lipoly :Sonst so fahre ich in Hennef und Umgebung rum  und komme aus Hennef City.


----------



## Montana (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Karin , nein bremsen kannst Du uns nicht , das mache ich schon  selbst  . Ich habe am Donnerstag bei Juchhus Fahrtechnikkurs Single Trail Teilrunde   die rote Laterne übernommen. Das hatte aber wiederum was ...   Im Ernst : Über sowas sind wir doch längst hinweg  . Bei meinen Touren gilt wie bei dir auch : Der(die) Langsamste bestimmt .... Aber ich muss das auch noch lernen konsequent durchzuziehen .   Bis bald Grüsse aus Köln Guido




			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nachdem ich Dir abgesagt habe, kurzentschlossen Frank eine sms geschickt, ob er mich mitnimmt. Ich wollte mich aus meiner Faulheit zwingen!
> Aber zum Glück hat er sie nicht mehr gelesen und Ihr konntet Euer Rennen ohne Bremse Karin veranstalten  .
> Ich war stattdessen mit meinem Süßen was essen im gemütlichen Flohberg!
> Aber, wenn Fränkie ab und zu bei Euch einschlägt und mich mitnehmen kann sehen wir uns bald


----------



## hama687 (30. Juli 2005)

bis hennef komm ich auch  und bei meinem glück die letzte zeit wieder zwischen 2 gewittern  aber sonntag soll es ja regnen 

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10519&id2=10513&ort=Hennef&near=&tag=1


----------



## Kalinka (30. Juli 2005)

@Andreas und Guido

Wann hattet Ihr vor zu starten?
Ich habe gerade einen run und werde meine Arbeit heute wohl unerwarteter Weise gegen 12:00 beenden. Habt Ihr Startzeit und Startpunkt schon festgelegt? Allerdings würde ich sicher das Tempo etwas einbremsen und hab auch kein Problem, wenn Ihr heute lieber ohne mich=schnell fahren wollt. Dann mache ich mich alleine auf zum Jägerpfad und zum Lohmarer Wald.
LG Karin


----------



## juchhu (30. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ich habe am Donnerstag bei Juchhus Fahrtechnikkurs Single Trail Teilrunde  die rote Laterne übernommen. Das hatte aber wiederum was ...
> 
> ...


 
Die Singletrail(teil)runde zum Abschluß des Fahrtechnikkurses (28.07.2005) sollte nur zur Einschätzung derjenigen dienen, die bisher an der inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde(STR) noch nicht teilgenommen haben.  

Und wenn ich Dich erinnern darf, hattest Du beim letzten SerpentinenDownhill mit anschließend steiler Schussfahrt über ruppiges Gelände nicht die rote Laterne dabei.  Die brachte dann später ein anderer mit. 

Fazit: Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, kannst Du zur STR kommen, denn Fahrtechnikübung sind gut, aber 'Practice on Trail' ist besser.  

VG Martin


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. Juli 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> ...ob am Sonntag jemand lust hat...



@ Karin: Vermutl. erübrigt sich die Frage nach "heute" damit.


----------



## Lipoly (30. Juli 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karin: Vermutl. erübrigt sich die Frage nach "heute" damit.




hat sie sich schon doch ich weis nicht ob guido einverstanden ist wenn ich sie ins LMB eintrage(ausserdem: gibst ein waldweg von Bödingen nach Honscheis,Stockum oder sonst wo da oben das wir nicht über die straße fahren müssen?) wenn nicht kann ich auch guiden dann fahren wir bis ins derenbachtal die route von karin

lars


----------



## Kalinka (30. Juli 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karin: Vermutl. erübrigt sich die Frage nach "heute" damit.


 Ups!.


----------



## Montana (30. Juli 2005)

Hi Martin , wir wollen ja die Hennefer(innen)  ja nicht gross nerven, aber trotzdem hier an dieser Stelle eine kurze Antwort. Die STTR hatte schon heftige  uphills , aber das ist doch auch gut so. Wenn ich mal alles kann (geht natürlich nicht mehr  ) dann setze ich mich doch wieder an den _Synthesizer_ . Nee lieber mal ein bischen Geländefahrrad lernen und üben und Spass damit haben.   Dein Angebot zur normalen STR nehme ich gerne an. Dann kann ich bestimmt noch mehr lernen   . So und jetzt wieder zurück zum Sport ... äehmmm ... nach Hennef. VG Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Singletrail(teil)runde zum Abschluß des Fahrtechnikkurses (28.07.2005) sollte nur zur Einschätzung derjenigen dienen, die bisher an der inoffiziellen Singletrailrunde(STR) noch nicht teilgenommen haben.
> 
> Und wenn ich Dich erinnern darf, hattest Du beim letzten SerpentinenDownhill mit anschließend steiler Schussfahrt über ruppiges Gelände nicht die rote Laterne dabei.  Die brachte dann später ein anderer mit.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann ich bestimmt noch mehr lernen   .



Fahrtechnik lernst Du überall, auch bei uns, quasi "learning bei doing". Für Fahrtechnik muss man anisch kaum was wissen, wichtig ist nur sein Bike zu "fühlen". Den Rest macht die Erfahrung, so einfach ist das!


----------



## Montana (30. Juli 2005)

Danke Dir , Andreas ,  für diesen netten Hinweis. Irgendwie ist das mir auch schon klar. Ich fahre nun seit dem 6. März 2005 mit meinem grauen MTB-Esel durch die Gegend. Davon erst seit Juli 2005 im "Gelände". Meine ersten beiden Touren waren mit Alex  durch den Königsforst. Dann folgte direkt TTTT (erstes Auswärtsspiel  ) Nun kamen noch die Technik - Geschichten bei Juchhu  und bei  SIT  dazu. Trotzdem komme ich nicht schnell steile Berge hoch    Ich werde mich gerne mal bei euch bilcken lassen Grüsse aus Köln Guido



			
				Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrtechnik lernst Du überall, auch bei uns, quasi "learning bei doing". Für Fahrtechnik muss man anisch kaum was wissen, wichtig ist nur sein Bike zu "fühlen". Den Rest macht die Erfahrung, so einfach ist das!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. Juli 2005)

Hi Guido 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nach so kurzer Zeit kannst Du natürlich keine Wunder erwarten, vorrausgesetzt Du hast nicht schon im Vorfeld irgendwas mit 2rad Sport gemacht. Aber ich geb Dir gern einen Tip  - Balance ist der Schlüssel zur Fahrtechnik! ...und Kondition der Schlüssel zu vielen langen schönen Touren.
Für Fragen und Tips stehen Dir sicher alle hier, incl. mir, gern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montana (30. Juli 2005)

Danke ,  Andreas , ich werde sehr gerne darauf zurückkommen   . Und nun bitte weiter mit Hennefer Themen. Bis demnächst mal wieder. VG Guido



			
				Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Guido
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipoly (30. Juli 2005)

Wie siehts denn jetzt mit der Runde morgen aus?
Hier geht grade die welt unter sonst wäre ich mal nach bödingen gucken gefahn obs da ein weg gibt bis stockum weil dann könnte ich auch ein bisschen guiden wenn andreas-mtb nicht dabei ist(wegen wedda)

startpunkt wird warscheinlich eher die sieglinde sein wegen abschluss umtrunk sonst hätte ich halt was aufn grill geschmissen(wers doch nicht an der sieglinde will soll mich PNen)

also ich sage mal so: ich habe kein GPS und würde morgen das stück zwischen bödingen und stockum/honscheid auf gut glück fahren wenn andreas nicht dabei ist

Uhrzeit?vielleicht so um 15 oder 16uhr? was haltet ihr davon?

soll ich die route mal eintragen?

Gruß Lars


@Andreas
ICQ?


----------



## guido p (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Vorschlag wäre 14 Uhr an der Sieglinde,dann über Happerschoß Bröl Stockum und da durch die Wälder an der Sieg vorbei nach Hennef.Ich bring noch einen Kumpel mit,der mit mir die Alpen unsicher gemacht hat  
Wenn es aber Regnet,melde ich mich bis 13 Uhr für ne Zu-oder Absage.
Ich denke,nach den Regenfällen ist eh ne Schlammschlacht zu erwarten.
Wer möchte,kann nach der Tour sein Bike bei mir auffe Arbeit säubern  
Gruß Guido


----------



## Lipoly (30. Juli 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> mein Vorschlag wäre 14 Uhr an der Sieglinde,dann über Happerschoß Bröl Stockum und da durch die Wälder an der Sieg vorbei nach Hennef



Ich trage die Route gleich ein aber du guidest sie dann bitte guido!

Wenn das Wetter ok ist lade ich euch aufm Rückweg(wir fahren fast durch unseren vorgarten auf dem weg nach hennef) ein aufn (Malz)bier oder sonst was flüssiges!

Gruß Lars


----------



## Lipoly (30. Juli 2005)

SOOOOOOOOOOO:



Hier die Route
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1080

gruß Lars


----------



## sibby08 (31. Juli 2005)

@andreas: Danke für die PM. Hätte auch Lust, bin aber im Moment ohne Bike. Das ist auf den Weg zu Specialized. Habe ein paar Dinge zu bemängeln die ich in der Preisklasse nicht azeptiere. Laut Specialized dauert es so rund 10 Tage bis ich mein Bike wieder habe und laut Händler mindestens 4 Wochen. Mal sehen wer recht behält - hoffentlich Specialized.

@all: Viel Spaß Morgen (äh heute)  

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. Juli 2005)

Kling ja übel, Udo!
Ich drück Dir die Daumen daß es möglichst schnell über die Bühne geht!


----------



## guido p (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
da das Wetter weniger als Bescheiden ist,würde ich sagen,das wir die Tour heute absagen,da es zur Zeit bei mir schön eingeregnet hat  
Nächstes mal klappt´s bestimmt wieder.

Macht euch trotzdem nen schönen Sonntag  

Guido


----------



## Lipoly (31. Juli 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da das Wetter weniger als Bescheiden ist,würde ich sagen,das wir die Tour heute absagen,da es zur Zeit bei mir schön eingeregnet hat
> Nächstes mal klappt´s bestimmt wieder.
> 
> ...


Hier ist es schön und kein regen in sicht!

Gregor3333 war auch nicht an der Sieglinde! er wusste von dem geänderten Termin nichts und dann wollte ich ihn um 14uhr da abholen aber der war nicht da! habe bis 14:35 gewartet und unter meinem schei* langarm trikot geschwitzt wie der stier :-D

 na egal mal sehn wer denn heute alles so fährt


----------



## Cheetah (31. Juli 2005)

Ich fahr jetzt los!


----------



## sibby08 (31. Juli 2005)

@all:

Auch wenn ich im Moment ohne Bike bin  , möchte ich Euch folgende Touren nicht vorenthalten (nett wie ich bin   )

Die Firma Bike + Run in Siegburg (ehemals Zweirad Hintze für die, die den Laden noch nicht kennen) veranstaltet ab kommenden Freitag ein MTB-Treff. Hier die Original Zeilen von der Website:

"_Mountainbiking im und um das Siebengebirge.
Die nächsten Termine:
- 05. Aug. 2005
- 19. Aug. 2005
- 02. Sep. 2005
- 16. Sep. 2005
Unsere gemischte MTB-Gruppe trifft sich nun alle 14 Tage freitags um 16:00 Uhr vor dem Laden und startet zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten in die wilderen Teile des Rheinlandes. 
Schwitzen erwünscht! 
Der Spaß geht vor: Gemeinsam losfahren und gemeinsam ankommen, unabhängig von Leistungsstand, Alter und Geschlecht. Also auch Fahranfänger kommen auf ihre Kosten und sind gerne gesehen. Da wir kein eingeschriebener Verein sind, fahrt ihr auf eigenes Risiko. Bitte unbedingt Helm mitbringen und auch aufsetzen!!!"_

Weitere Infos gibt es auf deren Website: http://www.bikeandrun.net/


Gruß

Sibby


----------



## Lipoly (31. Juli 2005)

Cool bleibt zu überlegen das mit zu fahren wenn ich wieder startklar bin
wenn die schon schreiben auch für anfänger dann muss ich ja keine angst haben den berg nicht zu schaffen(gell Karin  )

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffer (31. Juli 2005)

Gibts auch ein paar Streckenprofile der letzten Touren, damit man rein theoretisch weiß was einen erwarten könnte?

(Denn gerade auf den Trails der heutigen Runde bin ich mächtig abgestunken... Hab mein Rad einmal nach dem Wegwerfen fast nicht mehr gefunden *ggg*)


----------



## Lipoly (31. Juli 2005)

Bei Andreas-MTB in der Galerie sind ein paar!


lars


----------



## sibby08 (31. Juli 2005)

Seiffer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts auch ein paar Streckenprofile der letzten Touren, damit man rein theoretisch weiß was einen erwarten könnte?
> 
> (Denn gerade auf den Trails der heutigen Runde bin ich mächtig abgestunken... Hab mein Rad einmal nach dem Wegwerfen fast nicht mehr gefunden *ggg*)




Ist mir nicht bekannt, aber am Freitag ist ja schließlich erst Premiere vielleicht gibt es danach dann von der gefahrenen Strecke ein Profil?

Sibby


----------



## Seiffer (31. Juli 2005)

Ich meinte jetzt nicht die geführten Touren (freitags um 16 Uhr bin ich eh noch auf der Arbeit), sondern die Touren die hier so gefahren werden.


----------



## sibby08 (31. Juli 2005)

Seiffer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte jetzt nicht die geführten Touren (freitags um 16 Uhr bin ich eh noch auf der Arbeit), sondern die Touren die hier so gefahren werden.




... und ich dachte schon ich wäre der Einzige der Freitags noch um 16.00 Uhr schaffen muß.


----------



## Seiffer (2. August 2005)

Tja, schon schade (das andere Wort wird gesternt), wenn der Arbeitstag frühestens um 18 Uhr endet und spätestens um 8 Uhr anfängt...


----------



## inimtb (3. August 2005)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
Jens und ich starten heute gegen 17 Uhr auf eine lockere Runde http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1095

Auch ich muss normalerweise länger arbeiten, aber ich versuche es ab und zu früher möglich zu machen


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> Jens und ich starten heute gegen 17 Uhr auf eine lockere Runde http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1095


Super will mitkommen !  
Fahrt ihr bei dir vor der Türe los? Hoffentlich finde ich das bis 17Uhr.

Werde mich mal gleich anmelden!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (3. August 2005)

@Ines und Jens

Hallo Ihr zwei,

ich setzte voraus, daß der Kurzurlaub schön und der Geburtstag geschenkreich war   
Leider kann ich heute nicht mit, da ich erstens länger arbeite   und zweitens heute abend verabredet bin  .
Wie sieht es morgen bei der Frauenrunde aus mit Dir/Euch?

LG


----------



## inimtb (3. August 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> @Ines und Jens
> 
> Hallo Ihr zwei,
> 
> ...


Liebe Karin und alle anderen Gratulanten,

der Urlaub war toll und wir haben drei anstrengende aber superschöne Bergtouren gemacht.






Waren sogar an einem Gipfelkreuz nach Tragepassage:






Leider kann ich morgen nicht mitfahren, da meine Chefin zum Grillfest eingeladen hat .

In der nächsten Zeit sieht es auch sonst schlecht aus, da ich bis zu unserem Urlaub (ab 20.8. für 3 Wochen) in Bochum arbeiten muss. Aber ich tue was ich kann. Vielleicht klappt es nochmal.

LG von Ines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Danke an Ines und Jens   

War eine sehr schöne Tour   

Viel Spaß in eurem Urlaub!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (3. August 2005)

ja , war doch sehr nett heute , 
und nächstes mal zügel ich noch en bisschen mein tempo   
bin auf jeden fall noch mit rückwind nachhause gerollt und vorm regen angekommen    

schönen urlaub wünsch ich euch auch 
lg max


----------



## Redking (3. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ja , war doch sehr nett heute ,
> und nächstes mal zügel ich noch en bisschen mein tempo
> bin auf jeden fall noch mit rückwind nachhause gerollt und vorm regen angekommen



Ich nicht!  Habe doch etwas Regen abbekommen.
Bei mir waren es heute so 62 Kilometer als ich zu Hause war und bei dir?
cu
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (3. August 2005)

kam noch nicht dazu nen tacho zu montieren


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2005)

Hallo
in Siegburg veranstaltet "Bike and run" 
http://www.bikeandrun.net/
(das neue Fahrradgeschäft in Siegburg) ab heute alle 14 Tage Mountainbiking im und um das Siebengebirge.
nachfolgend die nächsten Termine:
- 19. Aug. 2005
- 02. Sep. 2005
- 16. Sep. 2005
Die gemischte MTB-Gruppe trifft sich nun alle 14 Tage freitags um 16:00 Uhr vor dem Laden und startet zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten in die wilderen Teile des Rheinlandes. 
Schwitzen erwünscht! 
Der Spaß geht vor: Gemeinsam losfahren und gemeinsam ankommen, unabhängig von Leistungsstand, Alter und Geschlecht. Also auch Fahranfänger kommen auf ihre Kosten und sind gerne gesehen. Da wir kein eingeschriebener Verein sind, fahrt ihr auf eigenes Risiko. Bitte unbedingt Helm mitbringen und auch aufsetzen!!! 

Zur Eröffnungstour waren wir heute leider noch zu zweit, 
Udo1 und Mike von Bike and run.
Vom Treffpunkt in der Luisenstraße 29 in Siegburg ging es Richtung Troisdorf an der Agger aufwärts durch Wahnerheide über Altenrath Altenrather Teiche wieder zur Agger Lohmar und zum Abschluss der HCM-Pfad diesmal vom Ziel zum Startpunkt. Streckenlänge ca. 33 km. Trotz strichweise Regen, hat die Tour Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht sind zum nächsten Termin am 19.08. noch einige Mitfahrer mehr dabei.

Udo1


----------



## guido p (6. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ich so raussehe,wird´s wohl morgen wieder nichts mit fahren,eher mit schwimmen  oder?


----------



## Cheetah (6. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> ...wird´s wohl morgen wieder nichts mit fahren,eher mit schwimmen ...



Ja, und wo?  
AGGUA Troisdorf?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. August 2005)

Ich hab zum Glück die trockene Zeit heute Nachmittag noch genutzt und die Gegend ein wenig unsicher gemacht._ *Klick*_
Erschreckende Feststellung: *DIE SCHNECKEN KOMMEN!!! ....jetzt schon!!! *
_Aber ich bin mir sicher, Volker wird mit seinem neuen Hobbie - Powergriller - schon wissen was zu tun ist! _





 -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ->


----------



## guido p (6. August 2005)

Hey Andreas,
ich gehe davon aus,das du das Rennen mit den Schnecken gewonnen hast,oder  
Gruß der ewig optimistische Guido,abgesehen vom Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Andreas,
> ich gehe davon aus,das du das Rennen mit den Schnecken gewonnen hast,oder



... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## guido p (6. August 2005)

Das erinnert mich direkt an meinen letzten Spanienurlaub,da hab ich nämlich  Caracoles con ajillo  (zu deutsch Schnecken in Knoblauchsoße)gegessen,mmmhh....,suuuper lecker,oder


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab zum Glück die trockene Zeit heute Nachmittag noch genutzt und die Gegend ein wenig unsicher gemacht._ *Klick*_
> Erschreckende Feststellung: *DIE SCHNECKEN KOMMEN!!! ....jetzt schon!!! *
> _Aber ich bin mir sicher, Volker wird mit seinem neuen Hobbie - Powergriller - schon wissen was zu tun ist! _
> 
> ...




Rischtisch.

Ich will Allohol.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Das erinnert mich direkt an meinen letzten Spanienurlaub,da hab ich nämlich Caracoles con ajillo (zu deutsch Schnecken in Knoblauchsoße)gegessen,mmmhh....,suuuper lecker,oder



@ Guido : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Volker : Wenn Du nicht bald zu den Hennefern stehst ... :


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> @ Guido :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja nichts gegen die Hennefer   ( zumindest gegen die meisten ) aber die Stadt und überhaupt  :kotz: mich an.

Ich bin heute doch nochmal rückfällig geworden und bin bis gerade noch mit dem Bike rumgefahren und wenn ich mir dann z.B. den Geistinger Wald anschaue könnte ich einen Anfall kriegen  . Alle schönen wege sind zu ( diese Vollid..... !  )

Aber wie gesagt ich schau mal demnächst ob ich mich hier auch mal irgendwo anmelde.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. August 2005)

In Geistingen kannst Du auch keinen reissen. Verlager Dein Zielgebiet mal Richtung Talsperre, Siegtal oder Bröltal! Da gibts massig Trails! Und wenn Du mal RICHTIGE Schlüsselstellen anstelle von Martins Gehügel fahren möchtest, dann kommst' mal zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> In Geistingen kannst Du auch keinen reissen. Verlager Dein Zielgebiet mal Richtung Talsperre, Siegtal oder Bröltal! Da gibts massig Trails! Und wenn Du mal RICHTIGE Schlüsselstellen anstelle von Martins Gehügel fahren möchtest, dann kommst' mal zu mir




War ja auch grad nur ein Beispiel. Aber auf dein Angebot werde ich bestimmt zurückkommen


----------



## guido p (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ja nichts gegen die Hennefer   ( zumindest gegen die meisten ) aber die Stadt und überhaupt  :kotz: mich an.
> 
> Gut,daß ich da nur Arbeiten und nicht wohnen muß
> 
> Gruß Guido


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Gut,daß ich da nur Arbeiten und nicht wohnen muß
> 
> Gruß Guido





Du Glückspilz 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Gut,daß ich da nur Arbeiten und nicht wohnen muß
> 
> Gruß Guido



Sei froh daß Du hier geduldet wirst


----------



## Lipoly (6. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Sei froh daß Du hier geduldet wirst



GENAU!
Aber bröl und Siegtal rockt aber ich habe eben wieder gesehen wie schwach ich drauf bin! strecke von weldergoven nach süchterscheid(uckerath) 25min(über blankenberg) und blankenberg hoch habe ich mal voll abgeschi**en weil ich der meinung war ich könnte volles programm den fussweg hoch! war nicht so ab der hälfte habe ich dann kurze pause gemacht und bis zum katharinentor war ich wieder fast im gedanken pause zu machen.
warum baut man da auch nen dorf und ne straße hoch
  

gruß lars der wenn er nciht bei oma essen gewesen wäre mit andreas geradelt wäre


----------



## guido p (6. August 2005)

Achtung an alle HENNEFER,
wenn ich bald  nicht mehr in Hennef geduldet werde,dann dürft ihr euer "Geschäft"demnächst selber reinigen   

Jetzt könnt ihr ja mal raten,wo ich arbeite


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. August 2005)

Du bist doch nur fürs Fegen verantwortlich, ...gib doch nicht so an!!


----------



## Splash (6. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn ich bald  nicht mehr in Hennef geduldet werde,dann dürft ihr euer "Geschäft"demnächst selber reinigen
> Jetzt könnt ihr ja mal raten,wo ich arbeite




FÄKA ?


----------



## guido p (6. August 2005)

@ Andreas  Verräter  

aber warte,ab Montag führen wir bei dir spezielle Geruchsprüfungen durch.
Unn wer zuvill Müff,bei demm macheme den Schieber zo  

Bis morjen

@ Splash
    fast richtisch


----------



## Lipoly (6. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt könnt ihr ja mal raten,wo ich arbeite



deimel & bendisch ???????
A Well ?????????
Putzfrauenkolonne?????????

nu sag schon   

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (6. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> @ Splash
> fast richtisch



Gleiches Gewerbe denn?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. August 2005)

Dann kommen wir Dich alle in Much besuchen, natürlich nur auf ein Schwätzchen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ICH WEISS WO DU WOHNST!!!!


----------



## Lipoly (6. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> ICH WEISS WO DU WOHNST!!!!



Guido wir wissen wo dein Fahrrad steht,fahr Bus und Bahn,fahr Bus und Bahn       

mfg
lars


----------



## guido p (7. August 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Gleiches Gewerbe denn?



Na klar,bin derjenige,der den janzen Driss kontrolliert in die Sieg leiten darf  

Jetzt zum Ernst des Lebens

Wie sieht´s denn jetzt aus da oben:
schwarz oder grau oder blau oder was


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht´s denn jetzt aus da oben:
> schwarz oder grau oder blau oder was


_
"[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Am Sonntag können sich neben ein paar sonnigen Abschnitten auch wieder Schauer oder Gewitter bilden, und es bleibt für die Jahreszeit zu kühl mit Höchstwerten bei 18 Grad."[/font]_


----------



## guido p (7. August 2005)

Hab ich auch gehört,und das schönste ist,ab Montag,wenn alle wieder auffe Malloche sin,dann wirds wieder Sommerlich warm   

Naja,wenn ihr fahrt,kannste mich ja mal anrufen.Ich werd noch was in meinem Häuschen arbeiten.
Bis dahin


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Naja,wenn ihr fahrt,kannste mich ja mal anrufen.Ich werd noch was in meinem Häuschen arbeiten.
> Bis dahin



Lust hätt' ich schon?! Mal schauen wies wird am frühen Nachmittag.


----------



## Cheetah (7. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> In Geistingen kannst Du auch keinen reissen. Verlager Dein Zielgebiet mal Richtung Talsperre, Siegtal oder Bröltal! Da gibts massig Trails!



Volker, hat seinen Zweitwohnsitz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in der Hardt, ich kann es auch voll nachvollziehen warum. Das ist dort schon eine einzigartige Kombination von:
1.	einem Singletrailfeuerwerk
2.	Verbesserung der eigenen Fahrtechnik 
3.	einem supergenialen Grillevent. Einzelheiten in Fahrtechnik für Milchschnitten, jeden Freitag morgen, danach geht der Spam Wahnsinn wieder los. Aber jeder soll ja sein (Neben?)Hobby haben. Spamst du noch oder bikest du schon?

Das sind ja drei Dinge auf einmal! 




@Volker, jeden Tag McDonald's ist auch langweilig. Die Hardt ist doch leider was klein. Das Hennefer Umland hat eine Menge netter Trails zu bieten, wenn es auch nicht mit der Traildichte der Hardt konkurieren kann.

@Juchhu, ich bin mir sicher, dass du hier liest, als Pate des Lokalforums ( besser find noch Don, Don Martin), verlass du doch dein Disneyland für Biker und komm am Di zum Königsforst, ich bring auch einen Fat Albert mit.


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Volker, hat seinen Zweitwohnsitz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rischtisch  

Das stimmt aber dann müßten wir ja einen schönen Come Together Platz finden weil ohne das mach ich nichts  .

Das sind ja noch voll die Bestechungsversuche hier  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Gewitter in Troisdorf!!    

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Gewitter in Troisdorf!!
> 
> Gruß Klaus



*Yep, in Hennef scheppts auch...*



*... aber richtig!! Mit Anlauf und Verlängerung!!*


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> *Yep, in Hennef scheppts auch...*
> 
> 
> 
> *... aber richtig!! Mit Anlauf und Verlängerung!!*




Wer hat eigentlich sein schön Wetter Abo nicht bezahlt  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat eigentlich sein schön Wetter Abo nicht bezahlt
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Bestimmt der Erlärbär!  

Der kümmert sich ja um nichts mehr!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt aber dann müßten wir ja einen schönen Come Together Platz finden weil ohne das mach ich nichts  .



Eine Kopie ist selten so gut wie das Original! Die Hennefer Touren setzten den Schwerpunkt auf biken, bei gutem Wetter wird dann die Sieglinde angesteuert, zum Radler oder Capuccino trinken. Der Reiz liegt für mich auch in der Abwechslung. Und unser lieber Andreas (in Hennef sind wir ganz ganz lieb zueinander  ) hat Recht, so was wie eine Drachenschanze hat die Hardt nicht. Der große Nachteil hier in Hennef ist, dass bis auf  'Karins Frauenrunde mit hohem Männeranteil' viel zu selten was angeboten wird.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. August 2005)

Was macht Ihr eigentlich, wenn Euer Meister Euch verstößt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Kopie ist selten so gut wie das Original! Die Hennefer Touren setzten den Schwerpunkt auf biken, bei gutem Wetter wird dann die Sieglinde angesteuert, zum Radler oder Capuccino trinken. Der Reiz liegt für mich auch in der Abwechslung. Und unser lieber Andreas (in Hennef sind wir ganz ganz lieb zueinander  ) hat Recht, so was wie eine Drachenschanze hat die Hardt nicht. Der große Nachteil hier in Hennef ist, dass bis auf  'Karins Frauenrunde mit hohem Männeranteil' viel zu selten was angeboten wird.


Hallo Frank 

Das kannst du ja ändern!  

Kommst du auch am Dienstag nach Köln-Brück?

Wenn ja soll ich dir die leere Colaflasche die Ihr vergessen habt mit bringen oder das Pfandgeld?  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Kopie ist selten so gut wie das Original! Die Hennefer Touren setzten den Schwerpunkt auf biken, bei gutem Wetter wird dann die Sieglinde angesteuert, zum Radler oder Capuccino trinken. Der Reiz liegt für mich auch in der Abwechslung. Und unser lieber Andreas (in Hennef sind wir ganz ganz lieb zueinander  ) hat Recht, so was wie eine Drachenschanze hat die Hardt nicht. Der große Nachteil hier in Hennef ist, dass bis auf  'Karins Frauenrunde mit hohem Männeranteil' viel zu selten was angeboten wird.



Wieso Kopie, das Original würde dann nach Hennef wechseln  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht Ihr eigentlich, wenn Euer Meister Euch verstößt?



Er ist doch gerade schon dabei so wie es aussieht  
Aber wir können uns doch helfen und Spontan was anderes machen  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Cheetah (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst du auch am Dienstag nach Köln-Brück?



zu 89,50%!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Kopie ist selten so gut wie das Original! Die Hennefer Touren setzten den Schwerpunkt auf biken, bei gutem Wetter wird dann die Sieglinde angesteuert, zum Radler oder Capuccino trinken. Der Reiz liegt für mich auch in der Abwechslung. Und unser lieber Andreas (in Hennef sind wir ganz ganz lieb zueinander  ) hat Recht, so was wie eine Drachenschanze hat die Hardt nicht. Der große Nachteil hier in Hennef ist, dass bis auf 'Karins Frauenrunde mit hohem Männeranteil' viel zu selten was angeboten wird.



Tjo, als annähernd reiner Wochenendsbiker bleibt das Anbieten von Touren an denen haften, deren Freizeit mehr in den üblichen Feierabendbreich geht. Das gemütliche Miteinander ist eigentlich immer Programm, solang es wettertechnisch machbar ist. 
@ Frank, natürlich sind wir immer nett! Nicht nur zueinander, sondern auch zu anderen


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> @ Frank, natürlich sind wir immer nett! Nicht nur zueinander, sondern auch zu anderen



Du Volker die meinen wir wären nicht nett!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Tjo, als annähernd reiner Wochenendsbiker bleibt das Anbieten von Touren an denen haften, deren Freizeit mehr in den üblichen Feierabendbreich geht. Das gemütliche Miteinander ist eigentlich immer Programm, solang es wettertechnisch machbar ist.  @ Frank, natürlich sind wir immer nett! Nicht nur zueinander, sondern auch zu anderen




Improvisieren ist programm.  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wir können uns doch helfen und Spontan was anderes machen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker



Neuen Meister suchen?


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du Volker die meinen wir wären nicht nett!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Ich hab auch so das gefühl , aber das Aha erlebnis wird auch hier in Hennef einzug halten  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Cheetah (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ja soll ich dir die leere Colaflasche die Ihr vergessen habt mit bringen oder das Pfandgeld?


egal


So ich bin jetzt weg. Zum Kaffeplausch beim Webmonster.



Oh Gott ich spame.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Neuen Meister suchen?



Pschhht . Nicht so laut  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> egal
> 
> 
> So ich bin jetzt weg. Zum Kaffeplausch beim Webmonster.
> ...





Tschööööööö.

Spamen wir nicht alle mal  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Improvisieren ist programm.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hey das hab ich gestern erst auf meiner Tour geübt und dann später noch auf der Party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



auf der ich war!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

@Frank
Tschau mit au !   Lass das Monster leben!  

Gruß
 Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hey das hab ich gestern erst auf meiner Tour geübt und dann später noch auf der Party
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist genial oder  
Also wohin verlegen wir demnächst unsere Partys?










Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ist genial oder
> Also wohin verlegen wir demnächst unsere Partys?
> 
> 
> ...



Frag das besser den Andreas oder den Frank! An der Sieglinde wäre schlecht da hätten die Pächter etwas dagegen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Farg das besser den Andreas oder den Frank! An der Sieglinde wäre schlecht da hätten die Pächter etwas dagegen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Wieso Sieglinde  . Auch in Hennef gibt es genug tolle Parkplätze wo man Party machen kann  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Und ansonsten Mähe ich das Feld bei mir neben an Platt und dann wird da Party gemacht ( und man kann auch noch ein wenig übers Feld Cruisen mit Hügeln und so   ) 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso Sieglinde  . Auch in Hennef gibt es genug tolle Parkplätze wo man Party machen kann
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Auch im Wald damit der bald brennt!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Auch im Wald damit der bald brennt!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Genau  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und ansonsten Mähe ich das Feld bei mir neben an Platt und dann wird da Party gemacht ( und man kann auch noch ein wenig übers Feld Cruisen mit Hügeln und so   )
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Das hört sich super an !

Also Los mit der Party


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich super an !
> 
> Also Los mit der Party





Hier können wir ja auch lauter sein ( ist ja nicht die Erklärbärhöhle    )






















































Gruß

Volker


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

@ Volker 

P.S.: Welchen nehmen wir jetzt?

Den hier???? 
 Ist ja auch deine Heimat!     

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker
> 
> P.S.: Welchen nehmen wir jetzt?
> 
> ...




Yep  



Gruß

Volker


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Volker, hat seinen Zweitwohnsitz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Frank

Da muß man sich erst einmal Hunderte von Postings zurückarbeiten bevor man was von Donnerstag sieht  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Frank
> 
> Da muß man sich erst einmal Hunderte von Postings zurückarbeiten bevor man was von Donnerstag sieht
> 
> ...



Jup, und damit dieses Schicksal nicht allen blüht, würde ich sagen, daß das Spamen nun wieder zurückverlagert wird in Juchhus Spamthreads


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, und damit dieses Schicksal nicht allen blüht, würde ich sagen, daß das Spamen nun wieder zurückverlagert wird in Juchhus Spamthreads










Stimmt wir wollen ja die Macht an uns reißen  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. August 2005)

Ohne Frage mache ich den Blödsinn gerne mit, nur ist das hier nicht mein Privatthread...


----------



## guido p (7. August 2005)

Wer hätte denn Lust,am Mittwoch gegen 17 Uhr ein Ründchen zu drehen.Ich bring noch einen Kumpel mit und könnten uns dann an der Sieglinde treffen.Wird ja recht warm,nicht so wie heute
Regen  
Sonne  
Regen   
Sonne  
usw

Gruß Guido


----------



## Lipoly (7. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hätte denn Lust,am Mittwoch gegen 17 Uhr ein Ründchen zu drehen.Ich bring noch einen Kumpel mit und könnten uns dann an der Sieglinde treffen.Wird ja recht warm,nicht so wie heute
> Regen
> Sonne
> Regen
> ...



trags doch ins LMB ein! ich muss gucken wenn mein neuer helm bis dahin da ist bin ich dabei

lars


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hätte denn Lust,am Mittwoch gegen 17 Uhr ein Ründchen zu drehen.Ich bring noch einen Kumpel mit und könnten uns dann an der Sieglinde treffen.Wird ja recht warm,nicht so wie heute
> Regen
> Sonne
> Regen
> ...



Hallo Guido

Wenn mich überhaupt noch jemand mit auf eine Tour nimmt würde ich gerne mitfahren!

Frage aber lieber mal um Erlaubnis?  

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido
> 
> Wenn mich überhaupt noch jemand mit auf eine Tour nimmt würde ich gerne mitfahren!
> 
> ...



na wenn sich hier nur "racer" eintragen bin ich nur der schleppanker und bleibe @ home


Lars


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn sich hier nur "racer" eintragen bin ich nur der schleppanker und bleibe @ home
> 
> 
> Lars



Hallo Lars wie meinst du das??   
Solltest wegen mir nicht zu Hause bleiben!


Gruß Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars wie meinst du das??
> Solltest wegen mir nicht zu Hause bleiben!
> 
> 
> Gruß Klaus




kleiner witz um die stimmung aufzuheitern 
nein aber ich bin nunmal keiner der nen marathon laufen kann oder irgendwelche riesen uphills in rekordzeit schafft
da will ich euch nicht bremsen! an dir liegt das nicht REDKING
mal sehn morgen fahre ich mit beach90 ne runde der kann dann beurteilen


lars


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner witz um die stimmung aufzuheitern
> nein aber ich bin nunmal keiner der nen marathon laufen kann oder irgendwelche riesen uphills in rekordzeit schafft
> da will ich euch nicht bremsen! an dir liegt das nicht REDKING
> mal sehn morgen fahre ich mit beach90 ne runde der kann dann beurteilen
> ...



Hallo Lars

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit Max. Der ist wirklich fit! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (7. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars
> 
> Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit Max. Der ist wirklich fit!
> 
> ...


na der letzte schlappi bin ich auch net

cheetah kann das beurteilen glaube/hoffe ich;hoffma ma er meldet sich zu wort


lars


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. August 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> na der letzte schlappi bin ich auch net



Was machst denn dann für 'n Gejammer? Muß ich erst als Wochenendsbiker zeigen, wie langsam es wirklich geht?!


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hätte denn Lust,am Mittwoch gegen 17 Uhr ein Ründchen zu drehen.Ich bring noch einen Kumpel mit und könnten uns dann an der Sieglinde treffen.Wird ja recht warm,nicht so wie heute
> Regen
> Sonne
> Regen
> ...




Ich glaub da würd ich auch mitkommen.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Cheetah (7. August 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> na der letzte schlappi bin ich auch net



Das passt schon.


----------



## Lipoly (7. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Das passt schon.










lars


----------



## Beach90 (8. August 2005)

hallo liebe hennefer ...
wer hat denn lust am WE in windeck en bissl zu radeln ? 
hier bitte anmelden   

lg max


----------



## Cheetah (8. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo liebe hennefer ...
> wer hat denn lust am WE in windeck en bissl zu radeln ?
> hier bitte anmelden
> 
> lg max



Hallo liebe CC-Fliege,
ich bin am Sa  noch unterwegs, So würde mir besser passen.


----------



## Beach90 (8. August 2005)

mhmm sonntag is schlecht bei mir , da muss ich rennrad fahren und danach bin ich meistens für nixmehr zu gebrauchen


----------



## Redking (8. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hätte denn Lust,am Mittwoch gegen 17 Uhr ein Ründchen zu drehen.Ich bring noch einen Kumpel mit und könnten uns dann an der Sieglinde treffen.Wird ja recht warm,nicht so wie heute
> Gruß Guido



Hallo Guido 
nur mal so eine bescheidene Frage? Findet dein Event (Tour) statt?

Wenn ja bitte Antwort hier oder für alle als Tour sichtbar machen!

Danke schön

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido p (9. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
also,Mittwoch gegen 17 Uhr steht.Wetter wird ja immer besser,ich kann nur noch nicht genau sagen,wie lange ich arbeiten muß.Kann auch 20 min später werden.Ist ja nicht schlimm,ich arbeite ja nicht weit vom Treffpunkt Sieglinde aus gesehen.
Bis morjen
Guido


----------



## Redking (9. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> also,Mittwoch gegen 17 Uhr steht.Wetter wird ja immer besser,ich kann nur noch nicht genau sagen,wie lange ich arbeiten muß.Kann auch 20 min später werden.Ist ja nicht schlimm,ich arbeite ja nicht weit vom Treffpunkt Sieglinde aus gesehen.
> Bis morjen
> Guido


Hallo Guido dann werde ich mich Punkt 17:00 bei der Sieglinde einfinden!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## guido p (10. August 2005)

Wollte nur noch sagen,daß heute keine "Racerrunde" gemacht wird,damit hier keiner Angst bekommt,mit nem 160 Dauerpuls rumzufahren  

Bis nachher


----------



## Lipoly (10. August 2005)

So...
Beach90(Max) und ich sind grad von ner idylischen Tour durch die Hennefer Freeride Gebiete mit unseren CC Bikes zurück!
Hat super Spaß gemacht(wie auf den Bildern ersichtlich!!) und bis auf ein paar witzige Stürze von mir und ein paar coolen Schlüsselstellen war es sehr entspannend!

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen( als Link da das sonst zu groß wird mit den Bildern und die Modemuser-->gibt es sowas noch??  <-- mich hauen   )

Gruß Lars und Max

http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb1.jpg
http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb2.jpg
http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb3.jpg
http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb4.jpg
http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb5.jpg
http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb6.jpg
http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb7.jpg
http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb8.jpg
http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb9.jpg
http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb10.jpg
http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb11.jpg
http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb12.jpg
http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb13.jpg
http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb14.jpg
http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb15.jpg
http://x-plane.org/home/tomcat/mtb16.jpg

PS: diese geilen Stellen verraten wir natürlich nur gegen Cash(PayPal ist auch möglich)


----------



## Handlampe (10. August 2005)

Na, wo ist denn die Hennefer "Szene" ???

Keine Traute morgen mitzufahren. Da müssen also extra Leute aus Leverkusen bzw. Köln anreisen, um bei euch ne Runde zu drehen, tztztz.

P.S.

Ich habe den Termin auf 17 Uhr gelegt, dann können wir noch den HCM mitnehmen. Ich hoffe, das ist jetzt für meine 2 Mitbiker Manni und Thomas nicht zu früh. Meldet euch bitte, wenn es nicht klappen sollte.


----------



## Lipoly (10. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wo ist denn die Hennefer "Szene" ???
> 
> Keine Traute morgen mitzufahren.



Die Hennefer Szene is (noch) geheim bis ich mal ne tour da lang fahr(kommt dann ins LMB als Harakiri  )

Morgen!?!?!?!?! mal sehn ihr seit mir zu schnell  

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (10. August 2005)

UPS....Doppelpost


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. August 2005)

Wer von den ortsansässigen Nutzern der "Hennef & Umgebung" Trails ist denn mal zu etwas *Trailpflege* bereit? Baumbruch, ausgewaschene Bodenrinnen und wucherndes Grünzeug setzen den Trails mittlerweile arg zu. 

Ziel: _"Bring back the Flow on the Trails"_  - Durchfahren der Passagen ohne übermäßige Stockungen / Fahrsicherheit im eingeschränkten Umfang.

 Vorteil: Was jetzt geschnitten wird, wächst dieses Jahr nicht mehr nach! Einkalkulieren würde ich in etwa ~2 Stunden.

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.


----------



## Lipoly (10. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von den ortsansässigen Nutzern der "Hennef & Umgebung" Trails ist denn mal zu etwas *Trailpflege* bereit? Baumbruch, ausgewaschene Bodenrinnen und wucherndes Grünzeug setzen den Trails mittlerweile arg zu.
> 
> Ziel: _"Bring back the Flow on the Trails"_  - Durchfahren der Passagen ohne übermäßige Stockungen / Fahrsicherheit im eingeschränkten Umfang.
> 
> ...



dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!!
wo wir heute langefahn sind hätte man auch ne stunde mit der heckschere rocken können!
wenn du NUR die trialpflege meinst und nicht damit auchnoch ne 50km tour verbinden willst würde ich vorschlagen am WE kome ich mal mit Handheckenschere (son teil was so 40cm schneiden hat)im rucksack zu dir und wir toben uns mal aus
ne kleine japensäge mit 30cm schneide habe ich auch noch

gruß lars


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von den ortsansässigen Nutzern der "Hennef & Umgebung" Trails ist denn mal zu etwas *Trailpflege* bereit? Baumbruch, ausgewaschene Bodenrinnen und wucherndes Grünzeug setzen den Trails mittlerweile arg zu.
> 
> Ziel: _"Bring back the Flow on the Trails"_  - Durchfahren der Passagen ohne übermäßige Stockungen / Fahrsicherheit im eingeschränkten Umfang.
> 
> ...


 
Altruistischer , optimistischer An-/Einsatz. 

Bei zwei, drei meiner Hardttrails sind nach massivem Messereinsatz diese S...dinger innerhalb von weniger als 6 Wochen wiederzugewachsen.  

Aber macht man nichts und wartet bis zum nächsten Jahr, ist nur noch ein Durchkommen nach vorherigem maschinellem Räumeinsatz möglich. 

Ich hoffe, Dein Aufruf wird gehört und ihm wird gefolgt. Mein Aufruf nach dem schweren Schneebruch im letzuten November verhallte im Nichts.

Wenn ich nicht hin und wieder 'meine' Fahrtechnikkurs-TeilnehmerInnen während des Kurses zu Trailpflegeräumarbeiten zwangsverpflichten würden, wäre es schon lange vorbei mit dem geilen Flow auf den Hardter Singletrails.  

VG Martin


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Altruistischer , optimistischer An-/Einsatz.


Man tut was man kann 
 


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bei zwei, drei meiner Hardttrails sind nach massivem Messereinsatz diese S...dinger innerhalb von weniger als 6 Wochen wiederzugewachsen.


Nicht ohne Grund rufe ich dazu im Spätsommer auf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, Dein Aufruf wird gehört und ihm wird gefolgt. Mein Aufruf nach dem schweren Schneebruch im letzuten November verhallte im Nichts.








 Tröste Dich, ging mir nicht anders vergangenes Jahr!



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nicht hin und wieder 'meine' Fahrtechnikkurs-TeilnehmerInnen während des Kurses zu Trailpflegeräumarbeiten zwangsverpflichten würden, wäre es schon lange vorbei mit dem geilen Flow auf den Hardter Singletrails.


Da kann ich mich ja glücklich schätzen, auf Fahrtechniklehrgänge nicht angewiesen zu sein *hüstel*


----------



## guido p (10. August 2005)

Wollt mich auch noch mal melden wegen der heutigen Tour
Mit dabei waren
Volker k und sein Bruder
Klaus
Frank und ich
Gestartet sind wir von der Sieglinde über Happerschoß,wo wir unser Tempo aufgrund eines herrannahenden Hundes doch steigern mußten  
weiter durch die Wälder bis Bröl(ich geb dir recht,Andreas,wir müssen schneiden  )dann den netten Berg hoch nach Bödingen,um von da durch Stockum ein schnelles Bergabstück mitzunehmen,wonach es aber leider wieder Berauf ging,welches einige nicht ganz toll fanden  
Dann wurde der Trail gefahren,dessen Anfahrt mitten im Dorf durch die Häuser geht.Leider war auch dieser zugewachsen,welches wir dann auch spürten(man hörte nur ahh,au,sch....,Vorsicht usw)
Auf dem Rückweg sind wir den schönen Weg an der Sieg vorbeigefahren,dessen versteckte Trails von zwei Kollegen mutig genommen wurden und wir waren alle baff  
Nach einem Bierchen in der Kneipe in Stein(hab den Namen wieder vergessen)wurde es dann auch ganz schön kühl und ich hab mich dann an der Siegbrücke Ri Bröl verabschiedet.
Ich hatte 33 Km auf dem Tacho und es hat gereicht.
Morgen fahr ich mit dem Mopped zur Arbeit.
Schönen Abend noch und
@ Volker und Klaus
immer ruhig bleiben


----------



## Lipoly (10. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> um von da durch Stockum ein schnelles Bergabstück mitzunehmen,wonach es aber leider wieder Berauf ging,welches einige nicht ganz toll fanden



da wart ihr aber nicht mehr weit von uns weg! wir sind durch fußhollen und honscheid zur drachenschanze gefahn

aber wir waren zur falschen zeit da!


lars


----------



## guido p (10. August 2005)

Schade,nächste Mal treffen wir uns alle zum Biken und zum Schluß das gute Bierchen


----------



## volker k (10. August 2005)

@ guido p

Hallo guido.

Vielen Dank für die tolle Tour heute , hat echt spaß gemacht  . Auch im Namen von meinem Bruder. Das Lokal hieß übrigens Mühle zu Blankenberg. Also die Tour war bis auf den einen Trail wo uns die Dornen und Ranken ans Fleisch wollten und sind einfach nur genial. Das schreit ja förmlich nach mehr   .


Gruß

Volker


P.S.: Klaus bist du gut zu Hause angekommen.


----------



## Redking (10. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt mich auch noch mal melden wegen der heutigen Tour
> Mit dabei waren
> Volker k und sein Bruder
> Klaus
> ...




Hallo Guido 
Geile Tour!  

Ich hatte ohne An- und Abfahrt 40 Kilometer auf der Uhr! 
Mit waren es 55 Km 
Durchschnitt von 17,21 Km/h  
Apropo langsames Ründchen: Durchschnittpuls 141  

Danke nochmals  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (10. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Klaus bist du gut zu Hause angekommen.



Super habe den Speed erhöht um über 1Km/h!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Habe auch nur 20 Minuten gebraucht!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (10. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von den ortsansässigen Nutzern der "Hennef & Umgebung" Trails ist denn mal zu etwas *Trailpflege* bereit? Baumbruch, ausgewaschene Bodenrinnen und wucherndes Grünzeug setzen den Trails mittlerweile arg zu.
> 
> Ziel: _"Bring back the Flow on the Trails"_  - Durchfahren der Passagen ohne übermäßige Stockungen / Fahrsicherheit im eingeschränkten Umfang.
> 
> Vorteil: Was jetzt geschnitten wird, wächst dieses Jahr nicht mehr nach! Einkalkulieren würde ich in etwa ~2 Stunden.




Werde mich gerne anschließen! Habe nämlich Guido sei Dank etwas Blut auf den Trails verloren! Arme und Beine zerkratzt!



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bei zwei, drei meiner Hardttrails sind nach massivem Messereinsatz diese S...dinger innerhalb von weniger als 6 Wochen wiederzugewachsen.





			
				Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ohne Grund rufe ich dazu im Spätsommer auf!


Es gibt Leute die sind gescheit und andere weniger!  


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, Dein Aufruf wird gehört und ihm wird gefolgt. Mein Aufruf nach dem schweren Schneebruch im letzten November verhallte im Nichts.



Bei den einen klappt's und andere müssen sich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 lassen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Tour war bis auf den einen Trail wo uns die Dornen und Ranken ans Fleisch wollten und sind einfach nur genial. Das schreit ja förmlich nach mehr   .


 


			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ja nichts gegen die Hennefer   ( zumindest gegen die meisten ) aber die Stadt und überhaupt  :kotz: mich an.
> 
> Ich bin heute doch nochmal rückfällig geworden und bin bis gerade noch mit dem Bike rumgefahren und wenn ich mir dann z.B. den Geistinger Wald anschaue könnte ich einen Anfall kriegen  . Alle schönen wege sind zu ( diese Vollid..... !  )


*
Öhm.... Volker? Bist Du das wirklich??? 
*


----------



## volker k (11. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> *
> Öhm.... Volker? Bist Du das wirklich???
> *




Nein wie kommst du denn darauf  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## guido p (11. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Guido
> Geile Tour!
> 
> Ich hatte ohne An- und Abfahrt 40 Kilometer auf der Uhr!
> ...



Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben,keinen 160 Dauerpuls  
demnächst einfach "Bescheid" geben,dann wirds ruhiger.
Ist halt mein Problem,zügig anfangen und schnell aufhören  
Ne,war nur Spaß
Gruß Guido


----------



## guido p (12. August 2005)

Das Wetter nervt langsam ....   

Wollt ich nur mal loswerden


----------



## Lipoly (12. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter nervt langsam ....
> 
> Wollt ich nur mal loswerden



Jo da gebe ich dir recht  
man höhrt im mom recht viel tatütata nachdem hier grad die welt untergegangen ist!
aber morgen zur trialpflege solls schön werden   

@guido
schick mir mal deine telefonnummer per PN dann können wir usn wegen morgen absprechen wer so was mitbringt!


lars


----------



## sibby08 (16. August 2005)

Hallo,

am kommenden Freitag ist wieder eine Tour von Bike & Run angesagt. Also wer Lust und Zeit hat kann ja mitfahren. Vielleicht fahre ich dieses mal mit (Bike ist wieder da   ), muß es mir aber noch überlegen weil ich an den folgenden Tagen fitt sein muss für die deutsche Meisterschaft im Sportschießen in München. Es währe zu ärgerlich wenn ich mir meine hart erkämften Starts mit einem Sturz oder so vermiese. 

Für alle die Interesse haben:

19. Aug. 2005
16:00 Uhr vor dem Laden 
"Der Spaß geht vor: Gemeinsam losfahren und gemeinsam ankommen, unabhängig von Leistungsstand, Alter und Geschlecht. Also auch Fahranfänger kommen auf ihre Kosten und sind gerne gesehen. Da wir kein eingeschriebener Verein sind, fahrt ihr auf eigenes Risiko. Bitte unbedingt Helm mitbringen und auch aufsetzen!!!"

Weitere Infos gibt es auf deren Website: http://www.bikeandrun.net/


Gruß

Sibby


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. August 2005)

Um mal wieder die Fahne von "Hennef & Umgebung" hoch zu schwenken, stellte ich mich heute zur Verfügung, an einer Tour im Hennefer Revier teil zu nehmen. Ausschlaggebend waren die Diskussionen im "Wahner Heide & Umgebung" Thread ab Posting   #142. Ziel war es, die Tour so identisch wie möglich nach zu fahren. 

Tourleader war Redking, der die Tour vom "Bike & Run" aus guidete. 100% haben wir uns an die Tour vom 19.08. dann doch nicht gehalten. Wo ich alternativ Trails zu Schotterwegen oder Waldautobahnen kannte, wurden diese genommen. 
Damit sind die in dem Diagramm ersichtlichen Höhenmeter um ~ 100m denen der Tour vom 19.08.  überschritten.
Für alle die, die ohne Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeitangaben tot unglücklich sind, sei gesagt, daß die ca. 15min. querfeldein Exploring zu Fuß, den Schnitt um ca. ~ 1 km/h gesenkt haben. Die im Diagramm angegebene Fahrzeit ist die tatsächliche Fahrzeit ohne Kurzstop/Pause!

Alles in allem eine recht amüsante Tour bei idealen Wetterbedingungen. Kläuschen  hat seinen Job gut gemacht . Freue mich auf weiter Touren !

 


Klick​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido p (27. August 2005)

Für alle die, die ohne Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeitangaben tot unglücklich sind, sei gesagt, daß die ca. 15min. querfeldein Exploring zu Fuß, den Schnitt um ca. ~ 1 km/h gesenkt haben. Die im Diagramm angegebene Fahrzeit ist die tatsächliche Fahrzeit ohne Kurzstop/Pause!

Na Andreas,dann solltest du es im Urlaub mit Joggen probieren,damit der Schnitt wieder ansteigt  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Na Andreas,dann solltest du es im Urlaub mit Joggen probieren,damit der Schnitt wieder ansteigt
> 
> Gruß Guido



Schnitt? ... bei der nächsten Trailpflege zeige ich Dir mal einen ganz besonderen "Schnitt"


----------



## guido p (27. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Schnitt? ... bei der nächsten Trailpflege zeige ich Dir mal einen ganz besonderen "Schnitt"



ok,aber lass den Kopf dran,denn Helm auf´m Hals sieht etwas komisch aus   

Fährt morgen gegen 13 Uhr jemand?
ggf Treffpunkt Sieglinde.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Lipoly (27. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> ok,aber lass den Kopf dran,denn Helm auf´m Hals sieht etwas komisch aus
> 
> Fährt morgen gegen 13 Uhr jemand?
> ggf Treffpunkt Sieglinde.
> Gruß Guido



Mal sehen wollte eigendlich nach Köln zu SHP-Motoren nen neuen Heli Motor abholen aber mal sehen ;wenn mein dad dochnicht fahn will sehmama


lars


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> ok,aber lass den Kopf dran,denn Helm auf´m Hals sieht etwas komisch aus


Komisch? Bei Dir???  _...niemals...!!! 
_Hätte mal wieder Lust ins 7GB. Mal hören was das Frl.Bäckermeisterin dazu sagt?! Ich meld mich bei Dir frühzeitig.


----------



## guido p (27. August 2005)

Hey Andreas,
7 GB klingt gut,leider hab ich dieses WE Bereitschaft,könnte dann nur mit dem Auto bis hin fahren und dann ab da die 7 Berge unsicher machen,wenn euch das recht ist.
Treffpunkt könnte dann Margarethenhöhe sein,von da aus bin ich schnell auf der Autobahn.
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (27. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch? Bei Dir???  _...niemals...!!!
> _Hätte mal wieder Lust ins 7GB. Mal hören was das Frl.Bäckermeisterin dazu sagt?! Ich meld mich bei Dir frühzeitig.



Wie sieht es denn mit Dienstag aus?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. August 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn mit Dienstag aus?



Uwe altes Haus, Dir fehlt der Blödsinn, gelle?!  An was hast denn gedacht?


----------



## Handlampe (27. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Uwe altes Haus, Dir fehlt der Blödsinn, gelle?!  An was hast denn gedacht?



Tja, das Übliche im 7 Gebirge halt: 25 km....ca. 3500 hm   
Nee, im Ernst.....ist mir wurscht. wir können ja variabel was gestalten: Start 17 Uhr Nachtigallental ?

Dann setz ich was ins LMB


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. August 2005)

Jup, mach mal. Paßt schon


----------



## Handlampe (27. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, mach mal. Paßt schon




...schon passiert


----------



## guido p (29. August 2005)

Hallo Uwe,
wollt nur sagen,daß ich morgen evtl. noch zwei Leute mitbringe.
Ich hoffe,du bist mit dieser Meute nicht überfordert  

Bis morgen
Guido


----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> wollt nur sagen,daß ich morgen evtl. noch zwei Leute mitbringe.
> Ich hoffe,du bist mit dieser Meute nicht überfordert
> 
> ...



.....also, mit 20 bin ich schon klar gekommen


----------



## Udo1 (30. August 2005)

Hallo,

am kommenden Freitag 16.00 Uhr findet die nächste Tour von
BIKE und RUN in Siegburg statt.
Treffpunkt: 
53721 SIEGBURG
Luisenstrasse 29 
vor dem Laden.

Nachfolgend die geplante Strecke als ovl-Datei.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (3. September 2005)

Hallo,
die Tour am Feitag den 02.09. veranstaltet durch Bike und Run SIEGBURG war wieder hervorragend organisiert und geführt.
Leider diesmal nur 3 Mitfahrer:



v.l.n.r Udo, Jörg und Gerhard





kleine Einlage: leichte Schiebestrecke

Vielleicht sind in 14 Tage zur nächsten Tour einige Teilnehmer mehr dabei.

Gruß Udo

Nachfolgend das Overlay der Tour nicht vollständig, da die Akkus zum Schluss nicht mehr mitspielten.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo allerseits,
ist jemand aus der näheren Umgebung an einem Team für den Winterpokal interessiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (16. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> ist jemand aus der näheren Umgebung an einem Team für den Winterpokal interessiert?



Werde Fläätdropteam-Member!
Wir fahren den Winterpokal mit!


lars


----------



## volker k (16. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Werde Fläätdropteam-Member!
> Wir fahren den Winterpokal mit!
> 
> 
> lars



Rischtisch


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin zu ungeschickt zum droppen   mein fahrerisches Potenzial reicht dafür leider nicht aus


----------



## volker k (16. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zu ungeschickt zum droppen  mein fahrerisches Potenzial reicht dafür leider nicht aus



Schau mal in unsere AGB´s.

Da können wir ausnahmsweise auch mal großzügig drüber hinwegschauen , oder Lars?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren den Winterpokal mit!
> 
> 
> lars



Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob Ihr das mit dem Winterpokal richtig verstanden habt . Für Eure Fahrerei müßte man im Pokal eher eine Kategorie eröffnen  wie "Höhenmeter ins Flat gedropt"  oder sowas, anstatt des regulären zeitbezogenen Ausritts in die Wallachei.


----------



## volker k (16. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob Ihr das mit dem Winterpokal richtig verstanden habt . Für Eure Fahrerei müßte man im Pokal eher eine Kategorie eröffnen  wie "Höhenmeter ins Flat gedropt"  oder sowas, anstatt des regulären zeitbezogenen Ausritts in die Wallachei.



Also wenn wir unsere Treppentouren so Addieren kommt eine ganze Menge zusammen ( aber pssst der Feind liest mit   )


----------



## Spooky (16. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> ist jemand aus der näheren Umgebung an einem Team für den Winterpokal interessiert?


Hi Andreas,

gehört Köwi auch noch zu deiner Definition der 'näheren Umgebung' ?     


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Oktober 2005)

Grüß Dich Marco,
klar! Sind ja quasi Nachbarn


----------



## Spooky (16. Oktober 2005)

Na fein,

dann meld´ ich hier mal gaaanz offiziell mein Interesse an 

Mal schauen ob sich hier im Thread noch weitere Interessenten finden, in den 7Gebirgsgeschichten war ich mit der Idee ja nicht sehr erfolgreich   


Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Oktober 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> ... in den 7Gebirgsgeschichten war ich mit der Idee ja nicht sehr erfolgreich



ups... übersehen ...

Damit währe das 5er Team fast voll. Wenn Lars und Volker nach wie vor mitmachen möchten, verbleibt noch 1 letzter Platz, den ich momentan noch reserviert halte. Werde Euch dann per PN informieren.


----------



## Beach90 (16. Oktober 2005)

öhm , ich denke das ich hier in windeck kein team zustande bekomme , also ich würde dann gerne bei euch hennefer´n mitfahren , falls das meine geografische lage das erlaubt.

lg max


----------



## Lipoly (16. Oktober 2005)

PFUI du reservierst in UNSEREM Team?    

Das Fläätdropteam wird bis anfang vom Winterpokal 5 Mitglieder oder mehr haben 

lars


----------



## Lipoly (16. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> öhm , ich denke das ich hier in windeck kein team zustande bekomme , also ich würde dann gerne bei euch hennefer´n mitfahren , falls das meine geografische lage das erlaubt.
> 
> lg max



warscheinlich ist das ganze team schon platz 1 wenn nur du alleine fährst 

mfg
lars


----------



## volker k (16. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> warscheinlich ist das ganze team schon platz 1 wenn nur du alleine fährst
> 
> mfg
> lars



Ha wir haben doch einen Trumpf in der Hand. In unserem Team ist doch so ein Kampf Tier Namens Michael.


----------



## Lipoly (16. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ha wir haben doch einen Trumpf in der Hand. In unserem Team ist doch so ein Kampf Tier Namens Michael.




Dieses Tier ist mir noch sehr unbekannt das es nie kommt wenn es das vorraussagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (16. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Tier ist mir noch sehr unbekannt das es nie kommt wenn es das vorraussagt




Stimmt , aber das werden wir Ihm auch noch  abgewöhnen!!!


----------



## Lipoly (16. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt , aber das werden wir Ihm auch noch  abgewöhnen!!!




Das wäre das richtige Werkzeug dafür


----------



## volker k (16. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre das richtige Werkzeug dafür



Yep , immer schön ran an den Hals den Empfänger und Sender Pimpen und dann jö.


----------



## Beach90 (16. Oktober 2005)

meine güte ich ahne schon , das der michael nurnoch mit dem volker tandem fahren wird....tzzzz
also ... hennef oder fläätdrop wenn da nochwas frei ist ....


----------



## Lipoly (16. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> meine güte ich ahne schon , das der michael nurnoch mit dem volker tandem fahren wird....tzzzz
> also ... hennef oder fläätdrop wenn da nochwas frei ist ....




Am Tandem müssen dann aber zwei Tachos dran weil es waren ja zwei member unterwegs!
d.h.es gibt doppelte kilometer für den winterpokal--> WO SIND DIE TANDEMS

lars


----------



## Beach90 (16. Oktober 2005)

nene lars , es geht ja um die fahrzeit nicht um die kilometer , also die sonntagsfahrer habén´s besser


----------



## volker k (16. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> nene lars , es geht ja um die fahrzeit nicht um die kilometer , also die sonntagsfahrer habén´s besser




Jeder auf dem Tandem fährt z.b. 100 Km und 3,25 Stunden also passt es doch.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Oktober 2005)

*Jungs, nehmts mir nicht übel, aber bitte spamt im Eurem Freeeeeed *

Ein Team bestimmt aus 4 - 5 Members, daher ist das Team voll! Es sei denn ihr macht ein eigenes mit Eurem Zugtier


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Am Tandem müssen dann aber zwei Tachos dran weil es waren ja zwei member unterwegs!
> d.h.es gibt doppelte kilometer für den winterpokal--> WO SIND DIE TANDEMS
> 
> lars




Kommt ja schon ...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> PFUI du reservierst in UNSEREM Team?
> 
> Das Fläätdropteam wird bis anfang vom Winterpokal 5 Mitglieder oder mehr haben
> 
> lars



Das von mir innitiierte Winterpokalteam wird auf jeden Fall kein Flatdropteam sein, denn die Anzahl der "nicht Flatdropper" im Winterpokalteam ist zahlreicher! 

The Rules : *Hier!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido p (18. Oktober 2005)

Tach zusammen,
wenn noch ein Platz frei ist WP,würd ich mich gern anschlíeßen.
Ansonsten düss ich wieder allein durch die dunklen Wälder.  

Bis dann
Guido


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. Oktober 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> wenn noch ein Platz frei ist WP,würd ich mich gern anschlíeßen.
> Ansonsten düss ich wieder allein durch die dunklen Wälder.
> 
> ...



..und damit ist der nächste Kandidat in das "_- noch namenlose -_" Winterpokalteam eingezogen. Nachdem unsere 'Higherskilled' Flääätdropper aus Hennef nun ein eigenes,  fahrtechnik bezogenes Team aufmachen, sind wieder Plätze frei. Wer will nochmal... wer hat noch nicht . 
Also bisher fest : Marco, Guido und meine Wenigkeit.


----------



## Beach90 (19. Oktober 2005)

nach wie vor besteht mein interesse , nach hennef zu kommen ist kein problem , das sind schon wieder ein paar punkte wenn man da mit dem radl hinfährt , wobei ich ja auch in heimischen wäldern traineren kann ...

lg max


----------



## Kalinka (19. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> ..und damit ist der nächste Kandidat in das "_- noch namenlose -_" Winterpokalteam eingezogen. Nachdem unsere 'Higherskilled' Flääätdropper aus Hennef nun ein eigenes,  fahrtechnik bezogenes Team aufmachen, sind wieder Plätze frei. Wer will nochmal... wer hat noch nicht .
> Also bisher fest : Marco, Guido und meine Wenigkeit.


Tja unser Frauenteam, tut sich schwer. Ines ist unentschlossen und Maria und ich sind zwar ein prima... aber auch ein sehr kleines Team   
Vielleicht beantragen wir bei Euch Asyl ?!?
Marias Vorteile brauche ich ja nicht anzupreisen  
Und ich gehe im Winter 2-3 mal/Woche zum Spinning...bin also fast mehr auf dem Rad als diesen Sommer  
Ich frag Maria und Ines  heute nochmal und stelle dann gegebenfalls einen Antrag.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Oktober 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht beantragen wir bei Euch Asyl ?!?
> Ich frag Maria und Ines  heute nochmal und stelle dann gegebenfalls einen Antrag.



Damit halte ich die beiden verbliebenen Plätze bis morgen reserviert. Da das Team eh' nicht an der Spitze agieren wird, ist's mir wurscht wieviel Punkte Du holst, Hauptsache mehr als ich!


----------



## Kalinka (19. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Damit halte ich die beiden verbliebenen Plätze bis morgen reserviert. Da das Team eh' nicht an der Spitze agieren wird, ist's mir wurscht wieviel Punkte Du holst, Hauptsache mehr als ich!


Wieso mehr als DU? Also, daß sollte uns doch anspornen wieder öfter zusammen aufs bike zu steigen...was war eigentlich los dieses Jahr erst Heuschnupfen, dann Schlüsselbeinbruch und zwischendurch auch gemeinsame Durststrecke. Ich glaub, wenn wir dreimal zusammen gefahren sind, ist das viel, oder täusche ich mich.
Tja Winter...kalte Fusse, kalte Nase, kalte Ohren, kalte Beine, einfach alles kalt...noch bevor frau auf dem Rad sitzt. Gut das es den Winterpokal als Motivationsschub gibt.
Ich sag heute abend Bescheid


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Oktober 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso mehr als DU? Also, daß sollte uns doch anspornen wieder öfter zusammen aufs bike zu steigen...was war eigentlich los dieses Jahr erst Heuschnupfen, dann Schlüsselbeinbruch und zwischendurch auch gemeinsame Durststrecke. Ich glaub, wenn wir dreimal zusammen gefahren sind, ist das viel, oder täusche ich mich.


*hüstel* in der Tat war es bisher eher bescheiden. 

Als Ansporn sollten Dich die neuen Komponenten am Bike doch Kälte, Wind und Wetter vergessen lassen . Ines hat fürs Wochenende, bei passenden Bedingungen, eine Tour vorgeschlagen, währe doch wie geschaffen für eine "Jungfernfahrt". Bin gespannt auf Deine ersten Fahreindrücke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> ...kalte Fusse, kalte Nase, kalte Ohren, kalte Beine, einfach alles kalt...noch bevor frau auf dem Rad sitzt



Für Fragen diesbezüglich stehe ich gern zur Verfügung. Die Probleme hab ich nicht, und zum Testen und probieren stelle ich Dir gern einige Winterklamotten zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalinka (19. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> *hüstel* in der Tat war es bisher eher bescheiden.
> Als Ansporn sollten Dich die neuen Komponenten am Bike doch Kälte, Wind und Wetter vergessen lassen . Ines hat fürs Wochenende, bei passenden Bedingungen, eine Tour vorgeschlagen, währe doch wie geschaffen für eine "Jungfernfahrt". Bin gespannt auf Deine ersten Fahreindrücke!


Tja, hab gerade die Beläge an der Vorderad V-brake gewechselt, um das metallische Kreischen zu entfernen (etwas spät  ).
Dabei habe ich die Bremsen vorne und hinten so gut eingestellt (alleine natürlich  ), daß das Fahren eine Bremmswonne war. *Wozu also eine HS33?*
Gut die Betonfedergabel sollte ich mal tauschen  .
Nein, ich habe beides noch nicht eingebaut (einbauen lassen), weil ich überlegte mir damit ein Fully aufzubauen. Werd ich aber nicht tun...ich spar noch ein wenig und kauf lieber ein Komplettrad. 


			
				Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> ...Für Fragen diesbezüglich stehe ich gern zur Verfügung. Die Probleme hab ich nicht, und zum Testen und probieren stelle ich Dir gern einige Winterklamotten zur Verfügung. [/color][/font]


Charmeur   oder gnadenloser Optimist ?? ...ich bin mir sicher, daß unsere Kleidegrößen nicht kompatibel sind, aber Danke fürs Angebot. Ich denke ein paar gute Winterschuhe leiste ich mir dieses Jahr. Ne Jacke hab ich mir letzten Winter geschenkt.


----------



## on any sunday (19. Oktober 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Jacke hab ich mir letzten Winter geschenkt.


Erst über alles kalt beklagen und sich dann im Winter einer Jacke schenken bzw. weglassen. Verstehe einer die Frauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Oktober 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Gut die Betonfedergabel sollte ich mal tauschen  .
> Nein, ich habe beides noch nicht eingebaut (einbauen lassen)



Wenn daß bei Dir niemand machen möchte, dann biete ich Dir an das wir zwei das zusammen umbauen! Auf jeden Fall will ich das Zeugs in den kommenden 4 Wochen am Bike sehen, und nicht erst zum Start der kommenden Saison!




			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Charmeur   oder gnadenloser Optimist ??


 
_no comments... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Kalinka (19. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Erst über alles kalt beklagen und sich dann im Winter einer Jacke schenken bzw. weglassen. Verstehe einer die Frauen.


Hey, alter Mann!
Hast Du schon mal die Temperatur am Oberschenkel einer durschnittlichen Bikerin nach einer durschnittlichen Wintertour mit durschnittlichen Minusgeraden gefühlt...*TOTES FLEISCH*, daß sich nur nach stundenlanger massiver äußerer Wärmezufuhr (Wärmflasche  !) wiederbeleben lässt.
Und es ist egal was und wieviele Schichten frau so am Bein trägt.
Unser Blut wird halt bei energetisch ungünstigen Außentemperaturen im Wesentlichen konzentriert...Bauch und Hirn. Das ist bei Männern anders. Da kühlt der ganze Korper gleichmäßig ab...auch das Hirn. Ob daß auf Dauer zu Schäden führt...wer weiß. Ich mutmaße mal ja


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Oktober 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Blut wird halt bei energetisch ungünstigen Außentemperaturen im Wesentlichen konzentriert...Bauch und Hirn. Das ist bei Männern anders. Da kühlt der ganze Korper gleichmäßig ab...auch das Hirn. Ob daß auf Dauer zu Schäden führt...wer weiß. Ich mutmaße mal ja









 *räusper* in welchem Winterpokalteam wolltest Du noch gleich mitfahren??


----------



## Cheetah (19. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn daß bei Dir niemand *machen* möchte, dann biete ich Dir an das wir zwei das zusammen umbauen!



Es schon traurig das Karin niemanden hat, der sich mit MTBs auskennt, und es ihr 'machen' würde.


----------



## Kalinka (19. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> *räusper* in welchem Winterpokalteam wolltest Du noch gleich mitfahren??


In einem toleranten, charmanten, optimisten, spassorientierten und männerdominierten Mixed-Team aus dem Hennefer Großraum


----------



## Kalinka (19. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Es schon traurig das Karin niemanden hat, der sich mit MTBs auskennt, und es ihr 'machen' würde.


Selbst ist die Frau, wenigsten die HS33 würde ich alleine Schaffen, aber die Federgabel umbauen..da fehlen mir Wissen und Kraft.
Ich warte auf schlechtes Wetter und werden bei den Gebrüdern W. auf A. bei B. mal die Werkstatt blockieren (und die Gebrüder auch). 

 @ Andreas
Danke fürs Angebot, wenn denn mal alle Werkeugmacher so motiviert währen  ...nein ich tue dem ersten Werkzeugmacher meiner Wahl unrecht...meine Entscheidung über die Verwendung der neuen Komponenten ist erst vor kurzem gefallen.
Sollte ich die 4 Wochenfrist nicht einhalten können, greife ich gerne auf Dich zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Oktober 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du schon mal die Temperatur am Oberschenkel einer durschnittlichen Bikerin ...



Ahhhh.....kommen hier Details zu Leuchtmittels Mäusetouren???????


----------



## Kalinka (19. Oktober 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhh.....kommen hier Details zu Leuchtmittels Mäusetouren???????



Ts, Ts, Ts, alles rein wissenschaftlich !
Hör ich da Eifersucht heraus? Aber die letzte "Mäusetour" hat Uwe wenigstens zu einer TT-Männer-Tour in fremdem Gebiet inspiriert..Du darfst also hoffen


----------



## M.Panzer (19. Oktober 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst ist die Frau, wenigsten die HS33 würde ich alleine Schaffen, aber die Federgabel umbauen..da fehlen mir Wissen und Kraft.
> Ich warte auf schlechtes Wetter und werden bei den Gebrüdern W. auf A. bei B. mal die Werkstatt blockieren (und die Gebrüder auch).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Handlampe (19. Oktober 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Na ob das mal gut geht, wenn du die Gebrüder W. an dein Rad lässt. An deiner stelle ging ich eher zum Nörgelwitsch. Ich denke dann kannst du anschließend auch wieder dein Bike zum Einsatz bringen.




Soso.....da ich ja an meinem Rad auch die Gabel schon gewechselt habe und dieses ja dann nach deiner Aussage auch nicht mehr einsatzfähig ist, kann ich am Samstag dann leider nicht zu deiner Tour erscheinen


----------



## Kalinka (20. Oktober 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> P.s.: Ich habe für Samstag eine Neuauflage der Karnevalstour reingesetzt, wie wär´s denn Karin nochmal Lust?
> Bis die Tage Gruß Micha.


Nur wenn es bis dahin durchregenet, sonst ist nicht genügend Schlamm da, oder nicht genügend Variationen in Konsistenz und Farbe


----------



## M.Panzer (20. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Soso.....da ich ja an meinem Rad auch die Gabel schon gewechselt habe und dieses ja dann nach deiner Aussage auch nicht mehr einsatzfähig ist, kann ich am Samstag dann leider nicht zu deiner Tour erscheinen



Hast du nicht zwei? Eins sollte doch funktionieren. Ich denke das ist eh nur eine Ausrede, nicht durch den Schlamm fahren zu müßen. Dabei wird es bestimmt sehr interessant, da unser aller Dieter mit will. Dann wird die Tour bestimmt sehr schnell, denn Dieter kommt ja, wie wir alle wissen, von der Straße.

P.s. Du kannst natürlich auch den Beweis antreten das ich mich irre, was deine Schrauber-Fertigkeiten am Bike angehen. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr euch einen Ruck geben könntet.


----------



## inimtb (20. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ines hat fürs Wochenende, bei passenden Bedingungen, eine Tour vorgeschlagen..


 
Also, so wie es aussieht soll es am Sonntag, zumindest lt. Wetterbericht nur regenen. http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=22262. Am Samstag hingegen soll es zumindest, nachdem es am Freitag nur geregnet hat , trocken sein . Wie sieht es am Samstag bei Euch mit einer Tour aus? Und um welche Uhrzeit schlagt Ihr vor?


----------



## Cheetah (20. Oktober 2005)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Also, so wie es aussieht soll es am Sonntag, zumindest lt. Wetterbericht nur regenen. http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=22262. Am Samstag hingegen soll es zumindest, nachdem es am Freitag nur geregnet hat , trocken sein . Wie sieht es am Samstag bei Euch mit einer Tour aus? Und um welche Uhrzeit schlagt Ihr vor?


Treffpunkt 10 Uhr an der Sieglinde? Und dann die Wahnbachtalsperre unsicher machen?


----------



## Handlampe (20. Oktober 2005)

**********WERBUNG**********


ACHTUNG: Terminänderung
* 01.11.2005 Team Tomburg - Siegesfahrt*
​
Es geht auf Strecke. Von Dattenfeld an der Sieg folgen wir dieser talabwärts bis nach Siegburg- natürlich gibt es immer wieder  die umliegenden Hügel auf schönen Trails zu erklimmen. Im Allgemeinen sind hier die Berge nicht so hoch wie z.B. im Ahrtal, dafür sind die Pfade hier meist Menschenleer und nicht weniger schön.



 

 

 

​
Und das Alles in zwei Schwierigkeitsgraden mit anschließendem Treff in der Sieglinde

Anmeldung  zur leichteren Strecke mit Guidöse Karin

Anmeldung  zur schwereren Strecke mit mir als Guide


----------



## hama687 (20. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt 10 Uhr an der Sieglinde? Und dann die Wahnbachtalsperre unsicher machen?



ja bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (20. Oktober 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ja bin dabei


@hama687: Auch 'ne gute Alternative, wäre dann auch dabei  . Ich weis nur nicht wo die Sieglinde ist  . Wenn Du mir sagst wo die ist, würd' ich dich glatt sammt bike mit ins Auto schmeißen  und hin fahren. 
Ich muss ja schließlich meine baldige Heimat mal erkunden


----------



## hama687 (20. Oktober 2005)

ich bin fahrrad fahrer ka wie man mim auto dort hin kommt


----------



## Balu. (20. Oktober 2005)

So ! 

Brunnenweg
53773 Hennef


----------



## Schnegge (20. Oktober 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> So !
> 
> Brunnenweg
> 53773 Hennef


Danke!


----------



## Lipoly (20. Oktober 2005)

Ich fahre mim Kona auf der Anfängerotur mit damit es spass macht und ich nicht IMMER letzter bin mit nem panzerfahrrad!

Ich denke mal mein cube Bike fährt auch mit(Bruder,Vater oder Freundinn werden verdonnert damit zu fahren!)
lars


----------



## Splash (20. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> **********WERBUNG**********
> 
> * 30.10.2005 Team Tomburg - Siegesfahrt*
> ​



Bingo    
Freue mich schon drauf und hoffe auf gutes Wetter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Oktober 2005)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Also, so wie es aussieht soll es am Sonntag, zumindest lt. Wetterbericht nur regenen. http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG...=WORLD&id=22262. Am Samstag hingegen soll es zumindest, nachdem es am Freitag nur geregnet hat , trocken sein . Wie sieht es am Samstag bei Euch mit einer Tour aus? Und um welche Uhrzeit schlagt Ihr vor?


 

Bei den vorherrschenden Bedingungen wart' ichs bis auf den Tag ab! Abgeneigt bin ich nicht!


----------



## inimtb (21. Oktober 2005)

Kann leider aus familiären Gründen erst spontan entscheiden ob und wann ich am WE fahre (bekomme Besuch) . Sollte jemand von Euch ne nicht so schnelle Tour machen, schreibt Sie doch bitte ins Netz .  Ich schau dann ob ich kann oder schreibe selbst eine Tour aus, aber wie gesagt kurzfristig. Oder wir telefonieren. 

Wenns nicht klappt: Viel Spaß.


----------



## Cheetah (21. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
ich seh gerade Sir REDKING hat eine Tour in der Heide ausgeschrieben, ich schlage vor wir schließen uns ihm an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (21. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich seh gerade Sir REDKING hat eine Tour in der Heide ausgeschrieben, ich schlage vor wir schließen uns ihm an.




Heide? Klingt cool
Für den Sand da habe ich eben bei mailorder die Lösung geordert (Gazzaloddi 3.0)

lars


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich seh gerade Sir REDKING hat eine Tour in der Heide ausgeschrieben, ich schlage vor wir schließen uns ihm an.


 


			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Heide? Klingt cool
> Für den Sand da habe ich eben bei mailorder die Lösung geordert (Gazzaloddi 3.0)
> 
> lars


na ja, wir haben Euch vermisst. War echt Klasse die Tour von REDKING. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2229617&postcount=492

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

*Herbstliches Cannondale-Testfahren* Di., 25. Okt. 2005, ab 14:00 Uhr.
Veranstaltungsort ist der Parkplatz Franzhäuschen bei Heide, 
050°49,25 N+ 007°15,82O.
Ab 17:30 Uhr könnt ihr eure Night-Rider- Fähigkeiten und Beleuchtungen von Sigma, Lupine und LED erproben. 

http://www.bikeandrun.net/

Gruß Udo


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Oktober 2005)

Werde morgen eine kleine leichte *Einsteigerrunde* mit einem MTB Fahranfänger im nahen Hennefer Umland fahren. Eine goldene Oktober _Genußtour_ ab ~ 15:15 Uhr von der Sieglind aus. Bei Interesse am besten PN an mich.


----------



## guido p (26. Oktober 2005)

Ach,Andreas,wer will mit DIR schon fahren??  

ICH AM LIEBSTEN,aber ich kann erst ab 16 Uhr  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Oktober 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Ach,Andreas,wer will mit DIR schon fahren??
> 
> ICH AM LIEBSTEN,aber ich kann erst ab 16 Uhr
> 
> Gruß Guido



Stimmt! Augenblicklich währe schieben wohl das passendere Wort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Oktober 2005)

Stimmt! Augenblicklich währe schieben wohl das passendere Wort


----------



## sibby08 (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

hier für alle mal ein paar Impressionen von dem gestrigen Cannondale Test in Franzhäuschen bei Siegburg/Lohmar.
Es war gut organisiert. Das Wetter hätte aber besser sein können.

Danke an Bike+Run, das habe ich hier in der Umgebung bei noch keinen Bike Laden erlebt!    













und für´s leibliche war auch gesorgt




*Selber Schuld wer nich da war!*
Mehr Bilder gibt es hier

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. Oktober 2005)

Ist wer interessiert in der kommenden Stunde ein lockeres Tourchen zu fahren? Evtl. auch 7-Gebirge?


----------



## guido p (28. Oktober 2005)

Morgen Andreas,
Mensch,du bist ja wieder früh dran.Ich fahr heute erst gegen 12.30 Uhr ab Sieglinde los,auch ein lockeres Türchen ca.1,5h durch unsere Wälder.

Wenn du lust hast oder jemand anderes,bis nachher.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. Oktober 2005)

jup, dann wart ich


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. Oktober 2005)

Sooo, ein kleines feines Tourchen in der nahen Umgebung bei herrlichstem Wetter und besten herbstlichen Bedingungen! Danke an Guido für die 'lockeren' 2 Stündchen!
  

 

​


----------



## guido p (29. Oktober 2005)

Aber Andreas,war doch selbstverständlich,daß ich dich mitgenommen habe  

Immer mit mir selber reden ist auf die Dauer ja auch langweilig  

War echt ne schöne Tour bei super Wetter.
Bis demnächst

Guido


----------



## Lipoly (30. Oktober 2005)

So sieht das am Dienstag bestimmt bei uns auch aus nur das wir drei- viermal soviele leute sind!!
 was ein sauhaufen


----------



## Lipoly (1. November 2005)

MOIN!WAS EIN GEILES WETTER! 

Abr ich glaube ich fahre trotzdem


lars


----------



## Cheetah (1. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Abr ich glaube ich fahre trotzdem


  

*Das Regenband ist durch!* Es wird noch was nach tröpfeln und dann ist es gut. Vielleicht kommt mittags sogar die Sonne was raus. Was kann noch schief gehen? Der Wind dreht sich nach West (unwahrscheinlich), und wir kriegen dieses Regenband noch mal ab. Nachmittag könnten sich lokale leichte Schauer bilden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (1. November 2005)

Nachdem ich heut Morgen den Teilnehmern der TT-Siegestour vom Hennefer Bahnhof aus hinterher gewunken habe siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2249976&postcount=1769[/CODE]] *hier* , machte ich mich dann noch ein wenig alleine auf den Weg. Zuerst hoch Richtung Steimelsberg und von dort aus weiter über einen Schotterweg zur Sportschule. 
Am Hallenbad vorbei in den Wald (dort hat sich meine Pulsuhr aufgehangen, da regt sich nichts mehr). Aus dem Wald raus ging es dann auf einem Sträßchen durch die Golfanlage weiter nach Söven. 
Von hier aus Richtung Haus Ölgarten und dort im Wald ein paar "Pferde Trails" gefahren. In der Birlinghovener Gegend bin ich über die Autobahnbrücke weiter Richtung Sieg, um dann auf dem Damm weiter Richtung Sieglinde zu fahren. Mittlerweile hatte man dort auch schon mal versucht ein wenig das Glas weg zu fegen. 
Weiter Richtung Heimat kam mir ein bekanntes Gesicht auf dem Bike entgegen. Ich traute erst meinen Augen nicht - es war Lakota! Sie kam mit ihrer Freundin angeradelt und war auf dem Weg zum Reiten (ihr erster Versuch, wie sie sagte). 
Auf der Uhr waren erst so 20 Km, da dachte ich, ich hänge noch was dran. Durch Seligenthal und am Spielplatz dann rechts abgebogen bin ich einen Singletrail hoch gefah.. ne geschoben, den ich vor einigen Wochen bei einer bike+grill Tour kennengelernt habe (jetzt aber von der anderen Seite - nix fahren  )
In Höhe vom Klosterhof habe ich dann noch ein wenig Trail Pflege betrieben und einen großen Baumstamm der den Weg versperrte runter gleiten lassen. Gut das da unten keiner hergegangen ist, der ist doch was weiter gerutscht als wie gedacht. 
Ja von hier aus dann weiter über Happerschoß Richtung Talsperre um dann abwärts bis nach Hause zu Radeln. 
Die Tour war nix besonderes, aber Hauptsache bei dem dann doch noch schönen Wetter ein wenig bewegt.

Udo


----------



## guido p (5. November 2005)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust,morgen bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter ne Runde zu drehen so gegen 12 Uhr an der Sieglinde.
(Schon mal für den WP trainieren  )

Guido


----------



## Lipoly (5. November 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hat jemand Lust,morgen bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter ne Runde zu drehen so gegen 12 Uhr an der Sieglinde.
> (Schon mal für den WP trainieren  )
> 
> Guido



Ich droppe schon durch Hennef aber evtl. sieht man sich ja!
Wenn ihr lus habt guckt doch mal vorbei

lars


----------



## guido p (9. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,
wollt heut Nachmittag gegen 16 Uhr ab Sieglinde losfahren und ein paar WP Punkte im Wald aufsammeln.
Wer Lust hat,16 Uhr an der Sieglinde.
Bitte Licht nicht vergessen  

Guido


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. November 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> wollt heut Nachmittag gegen 16 Uhr ab Sieglinde losfahren und ein paar WP Punkte im Wald aufsammeln.
> Wer Lust hat,16 Uhr an der Sieglinde.
> Guido



Werde gleich mal runter an den Rhein radeln, daher scheide ich schonmal aus.


----------



## guido p (11. November 2005)

Und gleich die nächste Punkte-Tour.
Heute ab 12.30 Uhr ab Sieglinde ca 1,5 - 2h durch die Wälder rund um Hennef-Happerschoß-Heisterschoß-Kaldauener Wald und zurück oder wer was besseres hat,bitte melden.
Guido


----------



## Kalinka (11. November 2005)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Und gleich die nächste Punkte-Tour.
> Heute ab 12.30 Uhr ab Sieglinde ca 1,5 - 2h durch die Wälder rund um Hennef-Happerschoß-Heisterschoß-Kaldauener Wald und zurück oder wer was besseres hat,bitte melden.
> Guido


Also, ich habe ja ein mega-schlechtes Gewissen noch keine Punkte eingefahren zu haben, dennoch arbeite ich bis 15:00  
Viel Spaß und ich starte noch durch..irgendwann diesen "Winter"


----------



## Spooky (11. November 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe ja ein mega-schlechtes Gewissen noch keine Punkte eingefahren zu haben, dennoch arbeite ich bis 15:00
> Viel Spaß und ich starte noch durch..irgendwann diesen "Winter"


Huhu,

dabei sollte dich dein neues Bike doch eigentlich total motivieren, oder     Muß heute auch noch bis 18:00 Uhr arbeiten    . Heute gibt´s also auch von mir keine Punkte fürs Team   


Gruß
Marco

PS: Gibt`s eigentlich noch keine  Fotos von deinem neuen Bike ?


----------



## Cheetah (11. November 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe ja ein mega-schlechtes Gewissen noch keine Punkte eingefahren zu haben, dennoch arbeite ich bis 15:00
> Viel Spaß und ich starte noch durch..irgendwann diesen "Winter"


Wie schaut es denn hiermit aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (11. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es denn hiermit aus?


Da habe ich Wochenenddienst von 09:00 bis 13:00    ...
einen von vielen bis Weihnachten, quasi alle zwei Wochen  
Na dann reisse ich meine Kilometer zur Arbeit (48000 m) eben auf dem Rennrad ab...gibt ja auch Punkte.


----------



## Cheetah (19. November 2005)

An die Teilnehmer heute früh: Es wird kalt werden, extra Pulli in den Rucksack. Genug Essen und Trinken mitnehmen, im kalten soll auch viel trinken, hat meine Mammi gesagt.


----------



## Montana (19. November 2005)

Danke an Frank und seinem Co-guide Lars für die wirklich nette Tour in Hennef und Umgebung. Am HCM bin ich diesmal schon einige Sachen mehr wie im Sommer gefahren. Obwohls etwas rutschig   war. Die Strecke führt uns über sehr interessante trails bis zum berühmten Steinbruch  . Hier konnten sich die Spezialisten austoben 

Wo Klaus @ Redking runter fährt das ist schon eine Klasse für sich   
Auch die drops von Lars sehen schon richtig gut aus   

Noch mal: Super Tour . Sehr nette Leute (u.a. 3/5 KFL-Team  ) wie so oft. Ich glaube wir haben uns auch durch die 2 Fahrradprobleme  (kann passieren) nicht vom positivem Gesamteindruck ablenken lassen . Besondere Grüsse noch mal an Udo und Alex. 

Also sehr gerne wieder. Bis bald.

Guido (Montana)



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es denn hiermit aus?


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2005)

Hallo,

dank Dir Frank und Deinen Scouts für die schöne Sonnabendtour oberhalb von Siegburg.
Das Wetter passte und die Mitfahrerin(er) waren nette Biker.
Hier einige Fotos kurz vor dem Start, als die Batterien noch ihren Dienst versahen.


 

 





 
Ich erkannte bei dieser dem Wetter angepassten Vermummung die Mitfahrerin nur an der Stimme.



 
Als ich den Rohlofffahrer mit seinem etwas ausgefallenen Bike und den Spaghettistreben sah, dachte ich so bei mir, wie hält der Rahmen das aus. 
Da wusste ich noch nicht, was mich auf der heutigen Tour noch so alles erwartet . Am Ende des HCM ereilte mich das Schicksal.  Hinterbaustrebenbruch an meinem Bergamont. Siehe nachfolgend. 



Ein sauberer glatter Bruch. Ich sehe es aber locker . Garantie ist noch und das fast versprechen von Bike & Run das bis zum nächsten Freitag alles wieder O.K. ist. 
Schließlich muss ich doch am nächsten Sonnabend die Bike & Run Tour anführen. 
http://www.bikeandrun.net/

Der Bikerin und den Bikern die an dieser gelungenen Tour teilgenommen haben noch ein schönes Wochenende und noch einige Punkte für das Punktekonto im Winterpokal.

Gruß Udo


----------



## hama687 (19. November 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende des HCM ereilte mich das Schicksal.  Hinterbaustrebenbruch an meinem Bergamont. Siehe nachfolgend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist Nicht der einzigste der von ner "Panne" Heimgesucht worden ist mir hatt es meinen Hinterreifen bzw die Speichen Zerfetzt   

Naja Troztdem schöne Tour ich geh wieder Joggen falls mich wer sucht bin in dem Jogger Forum


----------



## Montana (19. November 2005)

Also ich kann , _wie ja bereits schon kurz angesprochen _ , nur noch mal  an die  Forum Mitglieder mit Herz   , appellieren diesen Zustand schnellst möglich zu beenden . Danke im Voraus 

Grüsse

Guido



			
				hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist Nicht der einzigste der von ner "Panne" Heimgesucht worden ist mir hatt es meinen Hinterreifen bzw die Speichen Zerfetzt
> 
> Naja Troztdem schöne Tour ich geh wieder Joggen falls mich wer sucht bin in dem Jogger Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (19. November 2005)

Jo,

war ne richtig schöne Tour heute  . Sogar die Sonne kam noch raus  . Also Dank an Frank, Lars und Klaus fürs guiden  . Schade, dass auch der Gott der Fahradpanne heute unterwegs war...wenn ich den kriege...  . Ich hoffe alle pannengeplagten werden bald wieder auf nem guten Drahtesel sitzen   .  

@ Frank: War pünklich im hellen zuhause. Is ne sehr schöne Strecke an der Wahnbachtalsperre  , vorallem mit gut Höhemetern  .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. November 2005)

Jau schliesse mich den Vorrednern an! 
Wenn sich der Guide nun auch noch entschliessen könnte, einen Tourbericht zu verfassen, dann währen wir wohl alle vollkommen zufrieden .


----------



## Montana (19. November 2005)

Vielleicht hilft das :

*Cheetah Tour 19.11.2005 2 D Diagramm *






(*x* strecke von hama , sibby , Montana - die leider etwas früher zurückmussten   )



*Höhendiagramm*




VG Guido




			
				Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Jau schliesse mich den Vorrednern an!
> Wenn sich der Guide nun auch noch entschliessen könnte, einen Tourbericht zu verfassen, dann währen wir wohl alle vollkommen zufrieden .


----------



## Cheetah (19. November 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Jau schliesse mich den Vorrednern an!
> Wenn sich der Guide nun auch noch entschliessen könnte, einen Tourbericht zu verfassen, dann währen wir wohl alle vollkommen zufrieden .


So dann:

Leute, das war Klasse! So macht guiden Spaß. Jeder brachte gute Laune mit und einzelne verloren Sie auch nicht bei ärgsten Defekten. Nette Gespräche bei der Tour und ein immer besseres Wetter. 

Wie angedroht fuhren wir den HCM und den Steinbruch an, die gute alte Andreas Hometour also.  Die Abteilung Nimmersatt nahm dann noch ein paar Wahnbach TS Impressionen mit. Hier zeigte sich der Vorteil des Starttermins 10Uhr, bei bestem Tageslicht konnte spontan eine Schleife drangehängt werden. 


Mein besonderer Dank geht an Co-Guide Lars(Lipoly), der neben Andreas und Klaus als Front-Guide ganze Arbeit geleistet hat. Ihm ist zu verdanken, dass es den Schnellen nicht langweilig wurde, sein 19kg Bike wurde bis zur Erschöpfung als CC Gerät missbraucht. Toll fand ich, wie Udo(sibby08) seine Hilfe anbot. 

Die Überraschung war für mich das Moulton von Jürgen(rotomax). Ja, das Ding kann was! Wie gesagt so macht guiden Spaß. Es wird bestimmt noch weitere große Samstagstouren der Hennefer geben. Ich denke da an Sieg- und Schneetouren. Ob ich dabei wieder Hauptguide bin ist nebensächlich.


----------



## Cheetah (19. November 2005)

Nun die vergessenen Smilies.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. November 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird bestimmt noch weitere große Samstagstouren der Hennefer geben. Ich denke da an Sieg- und Schneetouren. Ob ich dabei wieder Hauptguide bin ist nebensächlich.



Eine Tour von uns aus ins 7GB guide ich auch, wenn da mal Interesse dran besteht! Würde dann in etwa *so* aussehen. Anzahl der Berge und KM natürlich variabel!


----------



## Redking (19. November 2005)

Danke, an Frank und den Rest der Truppe!  

War eine hervorragende Tour, nette Dame und Herren anwesend und bis auf die Pannen   hat alles gut mitgespielt!   

So sind bei mir etliche Punkte zusammen gekommen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (20. November 2005)

Hallo,

mir hat es gestern auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Habe wieder ein paar nette neue Leute kennen gelernt. Ja der Pannenteufel ist leider mit uns gereist  . Ziehen wir das positive raus, wenn es einem erwischt hat versucht jeder von den anderen zu helfen so gut er es kann. In der heutigen Ellenbogen Gesellschaft leider ein zu seltenes Bild. Überhaupt habe ich hier im Forum bisher nur nette Leute kennen gelernt   . Ich denke das sowas auch mal Erwähnung finden darf. 
Danke an die Guides, ihr habt nen tollen Job gemacht   

Auf die nächste Tour

Udo

PS: Netto Fahrzeit nach Abzug aller Pausen und Standzeiten waren bei mir 02:00:40 Stunden (3:26 Stunden mit allen Stops)


----------



## rotomax (20. November 2005)

HAllo zusammen,

die Ausfahrt gestern war für mich eins der Highlights in diesem Jahr !!!

Superschöne Strecke, perfekte Tourbegleitung und wirklich sehr nette Mitfahrer /innen ! 

Auch wenn Ihr es nicht glauben wollt bin ich bisher noch nicht mit meinem Rad in solchen Gebieten unterwegs gewesen. Mit meinem MTB früher schon mal, aber das ist sehr lange her und ich denke mir höchstens mal vereinzelt Abfahrten in der Art. Daher war das für mich gestern auch erstmal ein Wagnis. Den Trick mit dem tiefen Sattel und Hintern hinterm Sattelrohr fürs Downhillen kannte ich z.B. nicht. Das ist überaus nützlich !

Aber ich glaube, ich kann behaupten, doch ganz gut mitgehalten zu haben, trotz Kinderradgröße ;-) und nirgendwo langsamer gewesen zu sein als der Rest der Truppe. 
Meistens fuhr ich ja vorne bei den ersten mit. Ist mir auch im Grunde egal, ich wollte nur mal den ganzen Zweiflern bestätigen, das ein Moulton Rad nicht schlechter abschneiden muss als ein MTB. 

Wers nicht glauben will der hat bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt reichlich Zeit sich davon zu überzeugen. Ich hatte keinen Rahmenbruch und bei mir knarzt bauartbedingt nie ein Dämpfer.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch Reifen, ohne Mittelsteg bis dahin montieren, weil die gerade auf Blättern besseren Gripp haben. Ausserdem interessiert mich mit dem Rad mal eine echte Downhillstrecke zu fahren. Klar ist es auf sehr grobfelsigen Stellen unterlegen, dafür beschleunigen die kleinen Reifen schneller, was sich zwischen den Kehren aus Vorteil ausweisen würde. Mal sehen, so etwas bin ich noch nie gefahren.

Ansonsten hat sich für mich die Rohloff in dem APB doch sehr bewährt. Gerade im Hinblick auf Vollfederung hinten ohne Kettenspanner, weil der Drehpunkt so liegt, das die Kettenlänge gleich bleibt.

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die nächste Tour, Großes Dankeschön ! an den Frank und an den Lars fürs Guiden !!!

Hier noch zwei Fotos :

Der "Rest" von der Gruppe, bei der Ankunft.

(nächste Mal sagt Ihr mir mal gefälligst das ich den Helm und die Mütze so superscheel auf dem Kopf habe ;-) )








Mein Rad im Corsa. Würde auch quer in den Kofferaum passen, war aber zu faul dazu.






Übrigens war ich nach der Tour ganz gut gebügelt !!!

Trotzdem war sehr schön. Bis bald, vielen Dank noch mal ! 

Viele Grüße !
Jürgen


----------



## rotomax (21. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich noch mal ;-)
Kann der Lars mir das Treppenviedeo zusenden ? An jseidel(ät)netcologne.de ?
Wäre sehr nett !
Vielen Dank und bis bald !
Gruss Juergen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (21. November 2005)

*Das macht der Lars doch glatt!* 

geht gleich raus

lars


----------



## rotomax (21. November 2005)

Hallo Frank !

Hier der versprochene Film über die Moultons:

Du brauchst dafür den Apple Quicktime Player den es hier gibt:
http://www.apple.com/de/

Kostet nichts und beinhaltet noch Itunes.

http://www.seidel-skulptur.de/alex_moulton_new_series_big.mov
Achtung über 600 MB groß ;-) 20 min lang.

Hier noch mal in klein
http://www.the-bike.net/video/alex_moulton_new_series.mov 

mit ca. 200 MB

Hier nur die Szene vom Radtest, ca. 30 MB
.
http://www.the-bike.net/video/A_Moulton-New-Series.mov

Hier noch ein Film vom alten F-frame, aus den 60ern.

http://www.the-bike.net/video/F-Frame.WMV

Ich habe für die Weiterverteilung die Freigabe.
Viel Spass bei anschauen und bis bald !
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour !

Jürgen


----------



## sibby08 (21. November 2005)

Schon mal ein Termin vorab:
Laut meinem Arbeitskollegen handelt es sich dabei um geführte MTB Touren im Linzer Gebiet. Die Gruppen sind je nach Leistungstand aufgeteilt. Sobald ich näheres weiß, werde ich es hier posten. Weitere Infos auch unter http://www.rsc.unkel.org/ 

_Radsportclub Unkel e.V. 
Mitglied im Bund Deutscher Radfahrer e. V. 

2. Advent-Crosscountry-Tourenfahrt 
Sonntag, 18.12.05, 10.00 Uhr 
Start an der Grundschule Unkel, Turnhalle 
Parkplätze stehen an der Kamener Straße in unmittelbarer Nähe zur Verfügung. 

Die Veranstaltung findet bei jeder Witterung statt. 

Die Veranstaltung endet auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt im Obstgut von Wülfing, Unkel-Heister. 

Für die Reinigung der Bikes stehen ein Wasseranschluss und ein Hochdruckreiniger zur Verfügung. Duschmöglichkeiten bestehen in der Turnhalle  Unkel 

Zu Rückfragen wenden Sie sich bitte an Herrn Günter Lemmerz,
Tel. 02224/ 6079 oder
[email protected]_


Gruß
Udo


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal ein Termin vorab:
> Laut meinem Arbeitskollegen handelt es sich dabei um geführte MTB Touren im Linzer Gebiet. Die Gruppen sind je nach Leistungstand aufgeteilt. Sobald ich näheres weiß, werde ich es hier posten. Weitere Infos auch unter http://www.rsc.unkel.org/
> 
> _Radsportclub Unkel e.V.
> ...


_


Na Super.....für die ganz Harten:

Zuerst um 10 in Unkel starten.....dann die Rheinseite wechseln und bei uns weiter fahren  Termin_


----------



## Splash (22. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst um 10 in Unkel starten.....dann die Rheinseite wechseln und bei uns weiter fahren  Termin



@Handlampe:
Reist man beim Rheinseitenwechsel auch gegen die Zeit?   
Unkel ist doch am 18.12. und eure Veranstaltung am 4.12.


----------



## sibby08 (22. November 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> @Handlampe:
> Reist man beim Rheinseitenwechsel auch gegen die Zeit?
> Unkel ist doch am 18.12. und eure Veranstaltung am 4.12.



Handlampe ist bestimmt die Tour heute schon mal abgefahren und hat den Glühwein ausgiebig getestet   und scheinbar hat der ganz gut geschmeckt    ... ihm sei verziehn!

Udo


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Handlampe ist bestimmt die Tour heute schon mal abgefahren und hat den Glühwein ausgiebig getestet   und scheinbar hat der ganz gut geschmeckt    ... ihm sei verziehn!
> 
> Udo




UPS


----------



## Lipoly (22. November 2005)

KANN DER HAMA MAL DIE BILDER UND VIDEOS REINSETZEN?

wäre krass!
danke lars


----------



## sibby08 (25. November 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal ein Termin vorab:
> Laut meinem Arbeitskollegen handelt es sich dabei um geführte MTB Touren im Linzer Gebiet. Die Gruppen sind je nach Leistungstand aufgeteilt. Sobald ich näheres weiß, werde ich es hier posten. Weitere Infos auch unter http://www.rsc.unkel.org/
> 
> _Radsportclub Unkel e.V.
> ...



Hier noch ein paar ergänzende Infos:




Leider bekomme ich das Bild hier nicht in groß eingestellt. Habe jetzt nach 127 versuchen einen Link darauf gelegt, hoffe es klappt.

Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (26. November 2005)

Die Bike and Run Tour war krass auch wenn ich auf dem heimweg trotz zug länger als hin gebraucht habe ohne zug!

40min hin
180 min tour
40min zurück
60min danach mit hund raus
und noch zweimal zwischen 5 und 8 mit dem bike im baumarkt gewesen

Die Leute waren wieder supner nettund aus dem steinbruch kommen bestimmt ein paar gute Bilder undVideos von Udo und Jürgen (Udo Jürgens ???     )


lars


----------



## Redking (26. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bike and Run Tour war krass auch wenn ich auf dem heimweg trotz zug länger als hin gebraucht habe ohne zug!
> 
> 40min hin
> 180 min tour
> ...




Hallo Lars,
das mit dem rechnen üben wir wohl nochmal!!  

Anscheinend machst du keine Pausen mehr.    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (26. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars,
> das mit dem rechnen üben wir wohl nochmal!!
> 
> Anscheinend machst du keine Pausen mehr.
> ...




neee die stimmen seit grade!
meine oma hatte was an der heizung und ich war noch zweimal mim rad beim bahr markt in hennef :kotz:


----------



## Redking (26. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> neee die stimmen seit grade!
> meine oma hatte was an der heizung und ich war noch zweimal mim rad beim bahr markt in hennef :kotz:


Was war denn zu K......
Der Baumarkt oder mit dem Rad hin und her???

Aber besser schreiben wir im Freeeeeeed weiter!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. November 2005)

Habe für morgen mal eine *gemütliche 7GB Tour* mit anschliessendem Glühweintrinken auf dem Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt 'rein gestellt'.


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2005)

Hallo Lipoly,



			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bike and Run Tour war krass auch wenn ich auf dem heimweg trotz zug länger als hin gebraucht habe ohne zug!
> 
> 40min hin
> 180 min tour
> ...


 
der kurze Bericht und die Bilder sind hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2305106&postcount=546

Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. November 2005)

Hallo,

den Film von der letzten Bike & Runtour findet ihr hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2307336&postcount=548http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1755

Gruß Udo


----------



## Lipoly (29. November 2005)

Hier ein bild vom Snowride aus dem Leuscheid den ich nurnoch mir ersatzkette betrete/befahre!!  

Nochmal danke an Cheetah aka frank für den ganzen Servicenach meinem technischen Ausfall!


----------



## Udo1 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,


ich habe für den 10.12.05 die nächste Bike & Run Tour ins LMB gestellt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1785

Diesmal rund um die Wahnbachtalsperre.
Start wie immer 10.00 Uhr bei Bike & Run Siegburg Luisenstrasse 29

Gruß Udo


----------



## Montana (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Udo , ist deine Tour am 10.12. auch _Königsforstfahrer_ tauglich ?   

Was bedeutet denn    :


> Bereifung: keine Racing Ralph Reifen von Schwalbe
> für diese Tour absolut nicht tauglich.


Grüsse aus Colonia

Guido






			
				Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich habe für den 10.12.05 die nächste Bike & Run Tour ins LMB gestellt.
> ...


----------



## rotomax (6. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Udo , ist deine Tour am 10.12. auch _Königsforstfahrer_ tauglich ?
> 
> Was bedeutet denn    :
> 
> ...




Servus zusammen,
darf er auch mitfahren ? 
;-)

Ich würde bis dahin noch versuchen meine Helmkamera endlich mal fertig zu bekommen. Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Udo , ist deine Tour am 10.12. auch _Königsforstfahrer_ tauglich ?
> 
> Was bedeutet denn    :
> 
> ...



Grüß Dich Guido, 
das bedeutet nur soviel, daß Du mit halbprofilierten Reifen





, weniger Vortrieb hast bei den augenblicklichen Bodenverhältnissen . Selbstverständlich ist das auch was für die Königsförster , Eure Kollegin hatte sich bei Franks Tour schon ein Bild machen können.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Montana,



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Udo , ist deine Tour am 10.12. auch _Königsforstfahrer_ tauglich ?
> 
> Grüsse aus Colonia
> 
> Guido


 
aber klar doch . Bis zum Sonnabend. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,



			
				rotomax schrieb:
			
		

> Servus zusammen,
> darf er auch mitfahren ?
> ;-)
> 
> Ich würde bis dahin noch versuchen meine Helmkamera endlich mal fertig zu bekommen. Viele Grüße Jürgen


 
Treffpunkt ist ja bekannt. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Beach90 (8. Dezember 2005)

hey hey , wieder ohne zu fragen in der leuscheid unterwegs


----------



## Lipoly (8. Dezember 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hey hey , wieder ohne zu fragen in der leuscheid unterwegs



Leuscheid ist nicht für bikes über 15cm federweg geeignet<-- aufgrund von unterforderung reißen die ketten einfach

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (8. Dezember 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich habe für den 10.12.05 die nächste Bike & Run Tour ins LMB gestellt.
> ...



@Udo1:
ich werde im Steinbruch zu euch stoßen und komme nicht vorher zum Laden.
Wann seit ihr ungefähr im Steinbruch?

@Rest vom Team Cheater:
Wäre doch für uns eine super Gelegenheit massig Punkte zu sammeln  . Von den anderen Teams hat ja noch keiner angemeldet. Im Moment sind wir ja leider im freien Fall.
An dieser Stelle noch gute Besserung an unseren Team Chef, *Deine Punkte fehlen uns!*

Udo


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. Dezember 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Gelegenheit massig Punkte zu sammeln  . Von den anderen Teams hat ja noch keiner angemeldet.



Was nicht bedeutet, daß die anderen keine Minute fahren werden an diesem Tag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Auch von mir gute Besserung an Frank.


----------



## Splash (9. Dezember 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rest vom Team Cheater:
> Wäre doch für uns eine super Gelegenheit massig Punkte zu sammeln  . Von den anderen Teams hat ja noch keiner angemeldet. Im Moment sind wir ja leider im freien Fall.



Ich muss leider später Punkte nachholen, damit ich ned letzter bei uns im Team werde (oder zumindest der Abstand nicht zu gross wird). Leider bin ich momentan auch erkältet und habe mit etlichen familiären Verpflichtungen (Geburstage und ein Todesfall) zu kämpfen


----------



## rotomax (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Udo und all others together,
also, er ist krank und kann nicht mitkommen. LEIDER   

Wenn er könnte müsste er auch ausserdem auf seine Ausstellung in der www.alten-lederfabrik. de auch wenn da nit so vill los is. Aber die Pflicht ruft eben doch unüberhörbar in meinem Inneren.

Ja, tut mir leid, aber in diesem Jahr wirds nichts mehr werden, weil das noch bvis kurz vor Weihnachten läuft ich dann noch mal kurz weg bin, evtl. wirds noch was kurz vor Sylvester. Sobald ich wieder verfügbar bin, komme ich wieder mit, weil mir dieTouren mit Euch zusammen wirklich irre viel Spass gemacht haben !!!

Die Helmkamera ist im Grunde fertig, eigentlich sehr simpel ;-) Ihr kennt mich ja langsam ein bischen. ;-)

Ich wünsche Euch eine Schöne Tour, ohne Pannen und stürze, macht mal ein paar Bilder damit ich wenigstens "geistig" später zustossen kann ;-)

Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Udo1 (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Sibby,



			
				sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> @Udo1:
> ich werde im Steinbruch zu euch stoßen und komme nicht vorher zum Laden.
> Wann seit ihr ungefähr im Steinbruch?
> 
> Udo


 
werde so gegen 10:30 - 10:40 am Steinbruch sein.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Lipoly (9. Dezember 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sibby,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich überlege auch den Steinbruch zu rocken aber KEINER will mit:-(

lars


----------



## Montana (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Udos , ich wünsche euch viel Spass bei euer Tour am Samstag . Ich war ja auch sehr interessiert aber diverse technische Probleme  vermiesen mir derzeit jeden downhill. Daher werde ich am Wochenende besser nur ein paar kleine Erkundungsrunden drehen. Aber bald bin ich und vielleicht ein paar Andere des KFL-Teams wieder bei euch dabei. Ihr steht ganz oben auf der Liste.   

Viele Grüsse und bis bald 

Montana (Guido)



			
				sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> @Udo1:
> ich werde im Steinbruch zu euch stoßen und komme nicht vorher zum Laden.
> Wann seit ihr ungefähr im Steinbruch?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lipoly (11. Dezember 2005)

so Leute es ist war geworden! der table im steinbruch an der WBTS ist zu klein!
Habe das teil heute mal mit 40 Sachen angefahren und siehe da! Wunderbare Flugbahn bis hinten ins flat!
Also wer macht mit mir zusammen das teil 2m länger und nen meter höher(nein nurn witz)   

Video folgt gleich

lars


----------



## Lipoly (11. Dezember 2005)

Hier die Videos in miserabler Handyqualität dafür aber auch für modemuser laadbar(klaus?micha?)

MÜSSEN mit klick-->speichern unter zuerst auffe platte geladen werden sonst gehts nicht

Jump1 
Jump2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Andreas.
Genau setz dich durch    ( du weißt schon ((ICQ ))


Gruß

Volker


----------



## mtb309 (18. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
auch die heutige Tour mit den HighLifeCruisern war wieder prima, wenn auch ziemlich heftig.   
Aber am Ende ist man dann ja doch happy, wenn die Strecke bewältigt wurde.   
 Bei Regen, Schneematsch Schlamm und Graupel war das eine echte Herausforderung. 

Wie versprochen auch hier wieder die TOP50-Karte mit dem GPS-Trackrecord:







Und hier noch die übrigen Daten:

Fahrzeit: 3h 
Strecke: 49 km
Höhenmeter: 620
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 16,3
Temperatur: 0 Grad

Bis zur nächsten Tour & viele Grüße aus Troisdorf


----------



## rotomax (23. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN !

Ich bin am Dienstag wieder da und dann könnte man sich ja mal einen netten Ausritt zusammen schenken !

Machts gut, ich wünsche Euch alles Gute,  viele Geschenke  ;-) und eine schöne Zeit !

Jürgen


----------



## Lipoly (23. Dezember 2005)

rotomax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> FROHE WEIHNACHTEN !
> 
> ...




WERBUNG AN
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1848
Werbung aus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. Dezember 2005)

*Wünsche allen, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 insbesondere den ernsthaften Nutzern des *'Hennef & Umgebung'* Freds,
ein beschauliches und geschenkreiches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Weihnachtsfest im Kreise Eurer Familie und Liebsten.







* ​


----------



## sibby08 (25. Dezember 2005)

*Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest*





Gruß
Sibby08


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

der frischgebackene Opa ist wieder im Forum.
Bis zum 31.12.05 zur Bike & Runtour, siehe LMB
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1851

Gruß Udo 1


----------



## hama687 (26. Dezember 2005)

Ich warte immer noch auf eine genaues Ziel findungs schreiben


----------



## Udo1 (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Hama,

+ bin gerade voll im Stress aus den Auto gestiegen; 
+ PC lief nicht mehr, musste das Laufwerk wiederherstellen; 
+ bin schweißgebadet  und habe Dir eben einen Plan gepostet. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Dezember 2005)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> der frischgebackene Opa ist wieder im Forum.
> Gruß Udo 1



Ja, da gratulieren wir doch unserem _"frisch gebackenem Opa"_ mal ganz kräftig!


----------



## rotomax (29. Dezember 2005)

HAllo UDO !

von mir auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!

Sollen wir mal den 1. Samstag nach Neujahr anpeilen ? Vorher wird es nichts werden ! Scheiss arbeiterei     

So wieder um 10:00 ? Morgens versteht sich ;-)

Ich würde gerne noch mal den HCM fahren  
Beste Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2005)

Danke für die Wünsche Jürgen,



			
				rotomax schrieb:
			
		

> HAllo UDO !
> 
> ... Sollen wir mal den 1. Samstag nach Neujahr anpeilen ? Vorher wird es nichts werden ! Scheiss arbeiterei
> 
> ...


 
also dann 07.01.06 10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Stallberg unterhalb der Fußgängerbrücke über die B56

Gruß Udo


----------



## sibby08 (30. Dezember 2005)

Habe für heute Mittag, 13.30 Uhr eine Tour reingesetzt.
Siehe Hier
Treffen an der Sieglinde. 
Würde mich freuen wenn der(die) ein odere andere Lust und Zeit hat für eine gemeinsame Tour.

Gruß
Sibby08


----------



## sibby08 (30. Dezember 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe für heute Mittag, 13.30 Uhr eine Tour reingesetzt.
> Siehe Hier
> Treffen an der Sieglinde.
> Würde mich freuen wenn der(die) ein odere andere Lust und Zeit hat für eine gemeinsame Tour.
> ...



*Habe die Startzeit auf 14.00 Uhr verlegt, bitte beachten!*


----------



## sibby08 (30. Dezember 2005)

War heute eine schöne Tour in teilweise bezauberner Winterlandschaft.
Start war um 14.00 Uhr an der Sieglinde.
Zuerst das obligatorische Gruppenfoto aller Teilnehmer:
>Foto<
Den Siegdamm entlang Richtung Hennef über den Horstmannsteg nach Allner. Weiter ging es über die Strasse nach Lauthausen. Nachdem der erste Feldweg in Sicht war wurde die Strasse verlassen und die Tour über den schön verschneiten Feldweg weitergeführt. Mein Blick richtete sich immer nach links zum Bödinger Berg, ob da nicht doch ein Weg zu sehen war. Und siehe da, es gib einen dort im Wäldchen. Im Sommer ist dieser mit Sicherheit nicht so leicht zu erkennen. Ungefähr in Höher der ersten Bushaltestelle geht es links einen Weg hoch der dann auch tatsächlich auf Anhieb richtig war. Nur macht dieser als Uphill nicht soviel spaß. Nach dieser Brücke hier war schieben angesagt:
>Foto<
Oben in Bödingen angekommen gab es eine herrliche Sicht (wenn auch schon was diesig) auf den Ölberg:
>Foto<
Weiter durch den Ort ging es am Ortsende bei Driesch rechts rein den "Winterscheid Radrundweg" folgend. diesen aber an einer Biegung verlassen um den tollen, steinigen Downhill Richtung Bröl zu nehmen. 
>Foto<
Im Ort dann eine kurze Stärkungspause an der Tanke und weiter über Happerschoß zum Wahnbachtalsperrendamm. Ungefähr am Ende meiner Tour angekommen bin ich noch den Steinbruch uphill gefahren und vom Kaldauer Wald dann nach Hause.
Netto- Fahrzeit: 2:03:00 Std., 25,38 KM, AV 11,9 Km/h
Für Bilder bitte in meinem Album vorbei schauen.
Warum kann man hier keine Fotos mehr anhängen???
Oder mache ich was falsch? Über den Button Grafik einfügen geht es nicht und was anderes sehe ich nicht 

Bis Morgen bei der Tour von Udo1

Sibby


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. Dezember 2005)

Aufgrund des angekündigten Regens (angeblich schon heute nacht), werde ich wahrscheinlich die Chance nutzen, und relativ früh morgens schon starten, solang noch was von dem Schnee da ist und der Regen ausbleibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Siby,



			
				sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Warum kann man hier keine Fotos mehr anhängen???
> Oder mache ich was falsch? Über den Button Grafik einfügen geht es nicht und was anderes sehe ich nicht
> Bis Morgen bei der Tour von Udo1
> Sibby


Tipp: In Deinem Album das Foto mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken, auf kopieren drücken und an der Stelle in Deinem Text wo das Bild erscheinen soll 

 

 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/210123/cat/500/ppuser/33347 

 mit der rechten Maustaste klicken und auf einfügen drücken. Schon ist das Bild an der Stelle wo Du es hinhaben wolltest, wie Du hier sehen kannst. 

Bis nachher zur Tour.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes neues Jahr 2006


----------



## sibby08 (1. Januar 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Siby,
> 
> 
> Tipp: In Deinem Album das Foto mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken, auf kopieren drücken und an der Stelle in Deinem Text wo das Bild erscheinen soll
> ...


 
Danke für den Tip. Ging Anfangs aber auch noch nicht. Jetzt habe ich in den Benutzer Einstellungen den Editor auf WYSIWYG umgestellt und siehe da es geht, werde Gleich meinen Tourbericht neu schreiben da dieser nicht Editierbar ist. 


Gruß
Sibby


----------



## sibby08 (1. Januar 2006)

So, hier der 2. Versuch meines Tourberichts, diesmal *mit* Bildern.

"War heute eine schöne Tour in teilweise bezauberner Winterlandschaft.
Start war um 14.00 Uhr an der Sieglinde.
Zuerst das obligatorische Gruppenfoto aller Teilnehmer:



Den Siegdamm entlang Richtung Hennef über den Horstmannsteg nach Allner. Weiter ging es über die Strasse nach Lauthausen. Nachdem der erste Feldweg in Sicht war wurde die Strasse verlassen und die Tour über den schön verschneiten Feldweg weitergeführt. Mein Blick richtete sich immer nach links zum Bödinger Berg, ob da nicht doch ein Weg zu sehen war. Und siehe da, es gib einen dort im Wäldchen. Im Sommer ist dieser mit Sicherheit nicht so leicht zu erkennen. Ungefähr in Höhe der ersten Bushaltestelle ging es links einen Weg hoch der dann auch tatsächlich auf Anhieb richtig war. Nur macht dieser als Uphill nicht soviel spaß. Nach dieser Brücke hier war schieben angesagt (sieht auf dem Bild viel harmloser aus als es in Wirklichkeit ist):



Oben in Bödingen angekommen gab es eine herrliche Sicht (wenn auch schon was diesig) auf den Ölberg:



Weiter durch den Ort ging es am Ortsende bei Driesch rechts rein den "Winterscheid Radrundweg" folgend. diesen aber an einer Biegung verlassen um den tollen, steinigen Downhill Richtung Bröl zu nehmen. 



Im Ort dann eine kurze Stärkungspause an der Tanke und weiter über Happerschoß zum Wahnbachtalsperrendamm (immer wieder waren im Schnee noch frische Spuren von bekannten Profilen zu entdecken = Udo1 und Christian). Ungefähr am Ende meiner Tour angekommen bin ich noch den Steinbruch uphill gefahren und vom Kaldauer Wald dann nach Hause.
Netto- Fahrzeit: 2:03:00 Std., 25,38 KM, AV 11,9 Km/h"

Gruß

Sibby


----------



## Lipoly (1. Januar 2006)

Also den steinigen Uphill musste den Fläätdroppern mal zeigen sibby!

der sieht gut ausbaufähig aus(wer wollte noch den höchsten drop machen diess jahr?!?)

und nochwas! bevor du nochma alleine fährst ruf vorher an oder schick ne pm dann fahr ich mit!


lars


----------



## sibby08 (1. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Also den steinigen Uphill musste den Fläätdroppern mal zeigen sibby!
> 
> der sieht gut ausbaufähig aus(wer wollte noch den höchsten drop machen diess jahr?!?)
> 
> ...


 
Hatte die Tour doch im LMB ausgeschrieben !
Lässt sich aber bestimmt noch mal wiederholen. Dann aber mit etwas geänderter Streckenführung, war ja ne Explorer Tour.

Sibby


----------



## Lipoly (1. Januar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte die Tour doch im LMB ausgeschrieben !
> Lässt sich aber bestimmt noch mal wiederholen. Dann aber mit etwas geänderter Streckenführung, war ja ne Explorer Tour.
> 
> Sibby



ich mag explorer touren!!!
mache auch morgen mein cube wieder startklar habe kein bock mehr mim stinky touren zu heizen


lars


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

habe für den 07.01.06 eine kleine lockere Runde ab 10:00 Uhr ins LMB gestellt.
Ein wenig den Sieghöhenweg folgen bis zur Nutscheid.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1892

Gruß Udo


----------



## sibby08 (3. Januar 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe für den 07.01.06 eine kleine lockere Runde ab 10:00 Uhr ins LMB gestellt.
> Ein wenig den Sieghöhenweg folgen bis zur Nutscheid.
> ...


 
Schade, kann leider nicht. Wir haben Arbeitstag im Schützenhaus  .
Währe die Strecke gerne mal mitgefahren.
Wünsche allen Mitfahrern aber gutes Wetter und viel Spaß.

Sibby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (3. Januar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, kann leider nicht. Wir haben Arbeitstag im Schützenhaus



hab nen drop am schützenhaus gefunden!
vom dach vom KK schießstand richtung liessem! der landehügel is auch direkt da und braucht nur nen shape!
RAN ANS WERK SIBBY 

lars


----------



## volker k (3. Januar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, kann leider nicht. Wir haben Arbeitstag im Schützenhaus  .
> 
> Sibby




Hallo Sibby.

Wenn Ihr dann schon am Drop baut macht doch auch gleich die Hundehaufen weg. 


Gruß

Volker


















P.S.: Nehm diese äußerung nicht ernst , Danke


----------



## sibby08 (3. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sibby.
> 
> Wenn Ihr dann schon am Drop baut macht doch auch gleich die Hundehaufen weg.
> 
> ...


 
Och wenn Du die Hundehaufen schon mit den groben Stollen aufgenommen hast sind sie doch weg (und von uns tritt keiner mehr rein )
Ne mal im ernst. Ich finde das von den Hundebesitzern auch nicht in Ordnung andere Grundstücke als Hundeklo zu benutzen. Habe übrigens selber 2 Golden Retriever und meine Hunde dürfen weder auf fremden Grundstücken Ihren Haufen machen noch an einer Hecke oder Mauer hin pinkeln. An meinem Grundstück mag ich das auch nicht.

Wo ist bei uns ein Drop?  

Sibby


P.S: Kann Spaß verstehn


----------



## Lipoly (3. Januar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist bei uns ein Drop?


da wo das haus in den schießstand übergeht der so halb aus der erde rausguckt is davor ein erdhaufen! man könnte also den schießstand obendrauf säubern und den drop shapen! den kannst sogar du fahn so einfach sieht der aus


lars


----------



## sibby08 (3. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> da wo das haus in den schießstand übergeht der so halb aus der erde rausguckt is davor ein erdhaufen! man könnte also den schießstand obendrauf säubern und den drop shapen! den kannst sogar du fahn so einfach sieht der aus
> 
> 
> lars


 
Wir haben Mühevoll den ganzen dreck wieder darauf gebracht nachdem wir das Dach abgedichtet haben. Mal im ernst wäre Euch verbunden wenn Ihr dort nicht fahrt, war ne sch..ß arbeit das Dach abzudichten.

Was heißt eigendlich 





> den kannst sogar du fahn so einfach sieht der aus


 Traust mir wohl nichts zu?  Ich war früher mit dem BMX Dorf Champion (Ok ich hatte als einziger eins) Mit dem Alter nimmt nur ein wenig die Risiko Bereitschaft ab.

Sibby


----------



## Lipoly (3. Januar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt eigendlich  Traust mir wohl nichts zu?  Ich war früher mit dem BMX Dorf Champion (Ok ich hatte als einziger eins) Mit dem Alter nimmt nur ein wenig die Risiko Bereitschaft ab.
> 
> Sibby



ok wir lassen das schützenhaus in ruhe!
von dem abdichten hat mein opa noch erzählt als er dazu fähig war! ihr wart wohl was länger dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotomax (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal anfragen, ob  wir uns am Samstag wieder zur Ausfahrt treffen können. Ich würde die Videokamera noch mal mitbringen und gerne den Ho CHi Ming fahren und die Chaosabfahrt o.ä. Bisher habe ich noch keinen Eintrag gefunden. Wie siehts aus ? 
Mein Putz blättert langsam ab ;-)







Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Lipoly (5. Januar 2006)

am samsatg sind recht viele in hauenstein aber wäre sonst gerne dabei gewesen!
technisch bin ich zwar immernoch unter der rohloff aber vom schalten selber kurz davor-->guckstdu gallery



lars


----------



## Cheetah (5. Januar 2006)

Hust,
ich bin immer noch/wieder krank. 
Schade


----------



## Montana (6. Januar 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hust,
> ich bin immer noch/wieder krank.
> Schade



Gute Besserung Frank , lang nichts mehr voneinander gelesen , wann sieht man Dich denn mal wieder im Königsforst ?

_...sonst kommen wir eben mal nach Hennef etc. ..._

VG Guido


----------



## Cheetah (6. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Besserung Frank , lang nichts mehr voneinander gelesen , wann sieht man Dich denn mal wieder im Königsforst ?
> 
> _...sonst kommen wir eben mal nach Hennef etc. ..._
> 
> VG Guido


Wir wohl noch was daueren, bis ich wieder fit genug für euch bin, ich meld mich.


----------



## rotomax (6. Januar 2006)

HAllo Lars,
Wo ist Hauenstein ? Weit weg ? Klingt nach BAyern.
Also wirds nicht werde mit der Ausfahrt am Samstag ;-(
Viele Grüße Jürgen und Gute Besserung Frank !
Rohloff habe ich auch im Programm, falls da noch Bedarf ist ;-)


----------



## Splash (6. Januar 2006)

Hauenstein ist ein kleines Örtchen bei Pirmasens, also knapp 250-300 km von Hennef aus gesehen.
Nähere Infos zum Uphillrace morgen findest Du hier: http://www.uphillrace.de


----------



## mtb309 (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,
normalerweise bin ich ja mit Lob (und Tadel) für das lokale Zweiradgewerbe ziemlich sparsam. 
Aber heute muß ich mal ein dickes Lob für *Bike & Run* in Siegburg aussprechen.  

Bin am Freitagnachmittag da nach einer Tour durch den Matsch mal eben reingeschneit, um zu fragen, 
ob sie das Werkzeug haben, um das Ritzel an meiner Rohloff-Nabe zu wechseln. Das Bike starrte nur so vor Schmutz. 

Ich durfte die schmutzige Fuhre ohne Wartezeit direkt in die Werkstatt schieben und wenige Minuten später war das Ritzel ab. 
Ein neues Ritzel gab es auch gleich und zwar zu einem Preis, bei dem jedem Online-Anbieter die Schamesröte ins Gesicht steigen würde. 

Fazit: Die Jungs sind schnell, haben wirklich Ahnung von ihrem Handwerk, sind unkompliziert, superfreundlich und sehr preiswert. 
Weiter so: mich habt ihr jedenfalls als neuen Kunden gewonnen.

PS:
Frank @Cheetah, ich wünsche dir gute Besserung.


----------



## sibby08 (8. Januar 2006)

mtb309 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> normalerweise bin ich ja mit Lob (und Tadel) für das lokale Zweiradgewerbe ziemlich sparsam.
> Aber heute muß ich mal ein dickes Lob für *Bike & Run* in Siegburg aussprechen.
> 
> ...


 

Mein Reden  

Sibby


----------



## rotomax (12. Januar 2006)

HAllo zusammen !
ich war am Samstag alleine unterwegs, nachdem Ihr alle schlapp gemacht habt ;-)

Hier nun mein Filmchen (200 MB ;-) , DSL solltet Ihr haben und auch den Apple Quick Time Player.

http://www.the-bike.net/video/APB-MTBbig.mov

Zum Schluss fahre ich ca. 60 . DerTacho zeigte 53 an ist aber noch auf die wesentlich kleineren Schwalbe Slicks eingestellt. Bei 53er Blatt anstelle des 44er´s und etwas Training kommt man denke ich auf knapp 70 . Der Baumstamm am Ende des Weges kurz vor dem Parkplatz sollte noch weg, weil das gut auf die Schwingenlagerung hackt !

Wenn jemand mal die Helmkamera braucht (also das Stativ ;-) ) dann sagt Bscheid !

Evtl. kann einer von Euch mal bei einer nächsten Ausfahrt so 500 m hinter mir her fahren und mich Filmen, so sieht man nämlich leider recht wenig, wäre super nett !!! 

Bis Bald und viele Grüße 
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. Januar 2006)

cooles Filmchen 

Schade daß der Spirit des HCM und der 'stellenweise' Anspruch hier nicht richtig rüber kommen! 
Trotzdem gut unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2006)

rotomax schrieb:
			
		

> HAllo zusammen !
> ich war am Samstag alleine unterwegs, nachdem Ihr alle schlapp gemacht habt ;-)
> 
> Zum Schluss fahre ich ca. 60 . DerTacho zeigte 53 an ist aber noch auf die wesentlich kleineren Schwalbe Slicks eingestellt. Bei 53er Blatt anstelle des 44er´s und etwas Training kommt man denke ich auf knapp 70 . Der Baumstamm am Ende des Weges kurz vor dem Parkplatz sollte noch weg, weil das gut auf die Schwingenlagerung hackt !
> ...



Wie, wir waren nicht da, sondern in der Pfalz!

Mit Tempo 60 über den Ho Chi Minh????? Den will ich sehen:   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## rotomax (16. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, wir waren nicht da, sondern in der Pfalz!
> 
> Mit Tempo 60 über den Ho Chi Minh????? Den will ich sehen:
> 
> ...



Klar ;-)






Nein gemeint ist die letzte Passage vor dem Parkplatz, ich kann das nicht genauer beschreiben, es ist nicht mehr der Ho Chi Ming.

Viele Grüße und bis bald 
Juergen


----------



## Udo1 (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

es ist sicherlich die Bergabfahrt zum Reiterhof gemeint, war auch im Video sehr gut zu erkennen.

Hat jemand morgen Zeit und Lust zu eiener Nachtfahrt?
Ich will meine neue Lampe testen. 
Start 18:00 Uhr am Parkplatz an der B56 STALLBERG.
Zeit: Bis der Akku leer ist.
Nur wenn es nicht regnet!
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

noch 2 Tage bis zum Radlerstammtisch!! 

Freitag, den 27.01.06 siehe LMB

Gruß Udo1


----------



## rotomax (11. Februar 2006)

HAllo zusammen !
Ich bin immer noch erkältet / oder habe einfach über beide Ohren zuviel zu tun, ersteres aber meist eher. Irgendwie seit Wochen Kopfweh und Schnupfen. Sehr UNCOOL !!!!!! War auch bislang nicht radeln, seit unserer letzten Tour.

Also, ich werde jetzt wieder mitlesen und freue mich schon sehr auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt ! Logischerweise müssen wir sobald der Frühling startet mal wieder ne größerer Runde fahren. Evtl. kann ich ja auch mal in der Eifel eine Tagestour auskundschaften, werde die vorher mal abfahren. Dort habe ich mal ca. 25 Jahre meines Lebens verbracht und kenne mich ganz gut aus. 
Bis auf gelegnetliche Heckenschützen und Wegelagerer ist die Eifel eigenltch ein sehr nettes Revier ;-))))

Bis bald !
Beste Grüße und alles Gute !

Jürgen


----------



## guido p (22. Februar 2006)

Tach zusammen,
wie sieht´s denn mit morgen aus.Hat jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehen oder seid ihr alle in Kölle suffe  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Splash (22. Februar 2006)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> wie sieht´s denn mit morgen aus.Hat jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehen oder seid ihr alle in Kölle suffe
> 
> Gruß Guido




Je nachdem wann morgen hätte ich Interesse. Muss allerdings tagsüber arbeiten und weiss noch nicht, wann Feierabend ist ...


----------



## guido p (22. Februar 2006)

Ich dachte so gegen 11.11 Uhr  an der Siegbrücke in Hennef.
Soll ja schönes Wetter werden.

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (22. Februar 2006)

> Je nachdem wann morgen hätte ich Interesse.



Interesse hätt ich auch, aber immer noch kein neues Innenlager    




> Mit Tempo 60 über den Ho Chi Minh????? Den will ich sehen:



Mein Rekord liegt bei immerhin 26,8km/h im Schnitt (gemessen von Heide bis zum Pferdehof in Lohmar)


----------



## mtb309 (22. Februar 2006)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> wie sieht´s denn mit morgen aus.Hat jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehen oder seid ihr alle in Kölle suffe
> 
> Gruß Guido



Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, morgen ein Ründchen zu drehen, aber nicht zu spät. 
Ich will nämlich noch anschließend nach Kölle, um ze suffe


----------



## Splash (22. Februar 2006)

guido p schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte so gegen 11.11 Uhr  an der Siegbrücke in Hennef.
> Soll ja schönes Wetter werden.
> 
> Guido



Da bin ich definitiv noch beim Kunden. Naja ggf n anderes Mal ...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Februar 2006)

Vormittags läuft bei mir auch noch nix. Frühestens 13:00 / 14:00 Uhr. Die Bäckersfrau sprach was von 16:00 Uhr lockere Runde durchs 7Gebirge?! Interesse?


----------



## Splash (22. Februar 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Vormittags läuft bei mir auch noch nix. Frühestens 13:00 / 14:00 Uhr. Die Bäckersfrau sprach was von 16:00 Uhr lockere Runde durchs 7Gebirge?! Interesse?



Interesse hätte ich auch. Wie lange denn ca oder was habt Ihr vor?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Februar 2006)

Nichts weltbewegendes ohne Zeitangabe ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (22. Februar 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts weltbewegendes ohne Zeitangabe ?!




Hört sich gut an. Wäre gerne dabei. Start wann und wo? Ich geb Frank auch noch bescheid?

Licht mitnehmen?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Februar 2006)

Also ich starte in Hennef gegen ~ 14:15 Uhr, über Stieldorf um 15:00 Uhr (Cheffin einsammeln) und dann weiter ins 7GB. Treffpunkt könnte sein Margarethenhöhe z.B. 16:00 Uhr. Da ich nicht über Licht verfüge bin ich spätestens bei Einbruch der Dämmerung (ca. 17:15 Uhr) wieder aus dem dunklen Walde wech .


----------



## Splash (22. Februar 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich starte in Hennef gegen ~ 14:15 Uhr, über Stieldorf um 15:00 Uhr (Cheffin einsammeln) und dann weiter ins 7GB. Treffpunkt könnte sein Margarethenhöhe z.B. 16:00 Uhr. Da ich nicht über Licht verfüge bin ich spätestens bei Einbruch der Dämmerung (ca. 17:15 Uhr) wieder aus dem dunklen Walde wech .



Dann bin ich entweder um 16:00 Uhr pünktlich an der Maggiehöhe oder ich habs beruflich nicht geschafft (Kundendienst halt). Wartet also nicht auf mich, aber ich werde es versuchen. Meine Chancen liegen wohl so bei 80-90%


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Februar 2006)

Ist heute nachmittag irgendwer im Hennef/Siegburger Raum unterwegs? Wie schauts denn mit unserem Sibby aus?! Der erschleicht sich die Punkte immer klammheimlich hab ich den Eindruck


----------



## Redking (24. Februar 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ist heute nachmittag irgendwer im Hennef/Siegburger Raum unterwegs? Wie schauts denn mit unserem Sibby aus?! Der erschleicht sich die Punkte immer klammheimlich hab ich den Eindruck


Leider erst morgen wieder! Obwohl ich wollte ist bloß etwas dazwischen gekommen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (24. Februar 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ist heute nachmittag irgendwer im Hennef/Siegburger Raum unterwegs? Wie schauts denn mit unserem Sibby aus?! Der erschleicht sich die Punkte immer klammheimlich hab ich den Eindruck


 
Der Sibby erschleicht sich seine Punkte leider überwiegend nur mit der Fahrt zur/ von der Arbeit. Manchmal, wie heute auch, noch eine kleine (street) schleife hinten dran. Wochentags ist bei mir gar nichts drin. Sogar gestern war ich bis 17:30 auf der Arbeit obwohl ich 16:00 normal feierabend habe. Heute wollte ich um 15:00 heim, da kündigte sich noch die GL an und es wurde wieder so 16:15. 

Wie schaut es denn Morgen Nachmittag aus? 
14:30 Uhr Sieglinde, vorher kann ich nicht.
Teilnahme von Andreas ist Pflicht!

Ich setz einfach mal was ins LNB. Bitte hier eintragen

Gruß
der Punkte erschleicher


----------



## sibby08 (25. Februar 2006)

Bei geilsten Wetterbedingungen trafen sich heute leider nur 2 Biker an der Sieglinde für einen gemeinsamen Ausritt rund um Hennef. 
Andreas-MTB
Sibby08

Über den Siegdamm ging es Richtung Lauthausen, wo wir als erstes den alten Weinberg Wanderweg Richtung Alten Bödingen gefahren sind. 


Gut, ganz lässt er sich nicht fahren. Weiter ging es dann von Bödingen Richtung Winterscheid. Hier übernahm Andreas das Guiding und zeigte mir einen wirklich schönen Singletrail dort durch dem Wald. Am Ende angekommen sind wir über den breiten Forstweg wieder Richtung Bödingen gefahren um dann den tollen, wurzeligen und steinigen Downhill nach Bröl hinter zu gleiten.


 

 
Unten angekommen überquerten wir die Strasse und sind über eine gut befarbaren Forstweg nach Winterscheid hoch und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter Richtung Ausganspunkt. Von hier an immer an der Bröl entlang bis Müschmühle. Weiter Richtung Allner und durch das Allner Schloß auf der Bröler Seite hoch nach Happerschoß. Im Allner Schloss hatten wir nun auch die passende Location für das längst fällige Gruppenfoto gefunden.


 


In Happerschoß sind wir dann direkt Richtung Talsperrendamm gefahren und haben noch den, leider von Waldarbeitern sehr zerstörten, Trail an der gesprengten Brücke mitgenommen. In Seeligental trennten sich dann unsere Wege. Danke an Andreas, der mir wieder sehr schöne neue Wege gezeigt hat. Mir hat es sehr viel spaß heute gemacht. Es waren ideale Bedingungen sowohl von oben als auch von unten. Das einzige was ich vermisst habe war mein Stumpjumper . Mit dem Epic bin ich zwar vorwärts gekommen, jedoch tut mir jetzt alles Weh, da ich die Racehaltung vom Epic nicht gewohnt bin.
So, Andreas, die Tourdaten musst Du noch nachliefern da ich ja auch ohne Tacho unterwegs war.
Selber Schuld an die, die nicht mitgefahren sind, ihr habt was verpasst 

Sibby


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. Februar 2006)

Jau, danke Udo für eine vergnüglichen Nachmittag . Bei dem heutigen Kaiserwetter wars nicht schwer, eine klasse Tour draus zu machen. Bei ruhigem Tempo und annähernd furztrockenem Untergrund kam eine schöne Runde durchs Hennefer Umland zustande.


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

auch wenn in BONN am 28.02. schon um 18:15 Uhr eine Nachtfahrt durchgeführt wird , habe ich für die daheimgebliebenen
um 19:00 Uhr eine Nachtfahrt ins LMB gestellt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2114

Ich will meine neue nightpro testen. Tour soll nicht länger als 2 Stunden dauern, also solange bis der Akku leer ist. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. März 2006)

Ist irgend jemand heute vormittag an einem - Ich-mach-mich-lang-im-Snow"ride" - im Hennefer Raum interessiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido p (1. März 2006)

Also, das glaub ich ja nicht, bei dem Wetter willst DU fahren 
Nimm auf jeden Fall deinen Fotoapparat mit und fahr mal Richtung Happerschoß, da wirst du dein weißes Wunder erleben !!

Gruß Guido


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. März 2006)

Darauf hab ichs abgesehen!


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2006)

@all:

Wie schaut es aus, fährt jemand die *4. RHODIUS-CTF Brohltal*
*am 09. April 2006 in Wehr/Eifel*mit?
Mir hat es im letzten Jahr viel spaß gemacht, vor allem mit den Leuten mit denen ich gefahren bin. War eine sehr lustige Truppe  .
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt (kein Regen) wollte ich auf jedenfall wieder dahin.

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Cheetah (26. März 2006)

19,38 oder 52km?


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> 19,38 oder 52km?


 
Da kann man sich während der Tour noch entscheiden. Letztes Jahr hatten wir die 38 Km geplant und sind letztendlich die 52 Km gefahren. Wir waren dann auch die allerletzten die deutlich nach dem offiziellen Ende ankamen. Und das, obwohl so große Namen wie Handlampe, Daywalker ... dabei waren!

Also ich denke bei dem Anfahrtsweg sollte man schon die 38 anpeilen sonst lohnt der Weg nicht.


----------



## Cheetah (26. März 2006)

Also 38km mit Tendenz zur 52er Strecke. 

Oki doki,
wir versuchen dabei zu sein.


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Also 38km mit Tendenz zur 52er Strecke.
> 
> Oki doki,
> wir versuchen dabei zu sein.


 
Prima, von mir werden auch noch 2 Bekannte mitfahren die hier nicht aktiv sind (Stefan und Ulrike). Ich warte auch noch auf Meldung von Andreas, online ist er ja!

AAAAAAAndreeeeeas!!!


----------



## Cheetah (26. März 2006)

Wir werden bestimmt noch mehr werden.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. März 2006)

Laßt uns doch erstmal abwarten wie die Gegebenheiten sind an dem Tag. Planen kann man auch noch kurz vorher. Die Letztjahrestour wird nur schwer zu toppen sein, was das Drumherum anbelangt. 

Das wir uns soviel Zeit gelassen haben '05 lag sicher an der reizvollen Umgebung und lockeren Ausfahrt. Immerhin sind die Strecken einsteigertauglich, was das technische betrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2006)

Sicher, planen können wir kurzfristig. Wollte nur mal nach hören wie im allgemeinen das Interesse ist.
Mir ist es auch egal wie lange wir unterwegs sind auf der Tour, hauptsache spaß und alle kommen gleichzeitig an.
Bis die Tage!


----------



## inimtb (27. März 2006)

Hallo Jens und ich sind leider nicht da. Wünschen Euch aber viel Spaß.


----------



## Bikenstoffel (28. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte auch die CTF im Brohltal fahren.

Vielleicht setzt jemand bzgl. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit einen Termin ins LMB?

Kann mir vorstellen, dass noch einige mitfahren z.B. MTM, KFL usw.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. März 2006)

Vergangenes Jahr haben wir Ortsansässigen uns in Eingang Siegburg getroffen und sind von dort gemeinsam gefahren. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit war ~ 7:00 Uhr. Letztendlich fand die Gruppe sich aber erst am Veranstaltungsort zusammen. Daher währe es besser einen Starttermien vor Ort zu setzen. Es hat sich aber gezeigt, daß 9:00 Uhr als Startzeit (Abfahrt) am Veranstaltungsort, je nach Gruppengröße schon nötig ist.


----------



## Redking (28. März 2006)

Hallo Andreas,
welches Rad muss ich denn nehmen? Wenn ihr langsam fahrt nehme ich das Bumpy!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. März 2006)

Kläuschen, das mußt Du doch für Dich entscheiden.  Schau Dir die Streckenprofile an. Wie langsam gefahren wird hängt doch nur davon ab, wer mitfährt, und das bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. März 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Kläuschen, das mußt Du doch für Dich entscheiden.  Schau Dir die Streckenprofile an. Wie langsam gefahren wird hängt doch nur davon ab, wer mitfährt, und das bleibt abzuwarten.


Wie noch keine Frauen angeheuert?

Wo find ich die Streckenprofile?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Montana (28. März 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> @all:
> 
> Wie schaut es aus, fährt jemand die *4. RHODIUS-CTF Brohltal*
> *am 09. April 2006 in Wehr/Eifel*mit?
> ...



Da hätte ich auch Lust zu.  
Wie ist denn der letzte Stand ?

Treffen wo ?
Wann ?
38 oder 52 km ?
Ist ein grosser Parkplatz an der Römerhalle ?

Viele Grüsse

Guido



			
				Bikenstoffel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte auch die CTF im Brohltal fahren.
> 
> ...



Aber klar doch , Christoph  
Danke für die Erinnerung


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. März 2006)

Schaut doch mal in unserem Lokalforum folgenden *Fred*


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. März 2006)

Ich versuche gerade den Rest des MTM zu motivieren, um an der großen Runde teilzunehmen


----------



## Montana (4. April 2006)

Nabend 

Wie ist denn nun der letzte Stand zum Thema CTF Brohltal am 9.4.2005  ?

Wer ist voraussichtlich dabei ?
Wird es noch einen LMB Termin geben ?
Streckenlänge ?
Startzeit ?

Wir werden wohl auch mit einigen Leuten nach Wehr kommen. Die genaue Anzahl konkretisiert sich bestimmt in Kürze. Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter. Mein Vorschlag wäre 9:00 Uhr starten und dann die 38 km .  

Grüsse aus Colonia

Guido


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag wäre 9:00 Uhr starten und dann die 38 km .


Wie schon mal im Vorfeld erwähnt, ließ sich vergangenes Jahr im Laufe der Tour kurzfristig an den entsprechenden Abzweigungen entscheiden, ob man für die nächste Etappe noch ausreichend Elan hat oder nicht. Daher möchte ich empfehlen, die Entscheidung erst an der 38km Abzweigung zu fällen! Grundsätzlich denke ich, daß wenn man schon mehr als 70Km Anreise hat, man auch das volle Programm mitnehmen sollte, oder?


----------



## Montana (4. April 2006)

Hallo Andreas, lass uns einfach unterwegs schauen was geht. Ich bin prinzipiell zu allen Schandtaten bereit   Wir sollten es der Tagesform überlassen. Übrigens : Hier gibt es news von der Strecke .Sieht wohl ganz gut aus.


Viele Grüsse

Guido



			
				Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon mal im Vorfeld erwähnt, ließ sich vergangenes Jahr im Laufe der Tour kurzfristig an den entsprechenden Abzweigungen entscheiden, ob man für die nächste Etappe noch ausreichend Elan hat oder nicht. Daher möchte ich empfehlen, die Entscheidung erst an der 38km Abzweigung zu fällen! Grundsätzlich denke ich, daß wenn man schon mehr als 70Km Anreise hat, man auch das volle Programm mitnehmen sollte, oder?


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. April 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon mal im Vorfeld erwähnt, ließ sich vergangenes Jahr im Laufe der Tour kurzfristig an den entsprechenden Abzweigungen entscheiden, ob man für die nächste Etappe noch ausreichend Elan hat oder nicht. Daher möchte ich empfehlen, die Entscheidung erst an der 38km Abzweigung zu fällen! Grundsätzlich denke ich, daß wenn man schon mehr als 70Km Anreise hat, man auch das volle Programm mitnehmen sollte, oder?




Wenn ich kommen kann (Samstag Abend bin auf einer Party, und hoffe, nicht abzustürzen), würde ich gerne die große Runde fahren.

Wann sollen wir uns vor Ort treffen?

Grüße


----------



## sibby08 (6. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich werde mich mal der Planung für den Treffpunkt zum *4. RHODIUS-CTF Brohltal* *am 09. April 2006 in Wehr/Eifel* einmal annehmen und habe was ins LMB gesetzt. Wer welche Tour fährt ist jedem selber überlassen nach Tagesform, Lust oder oder.
Ich plane also nicht die Tour, sondern nur die gemeinsame Abfahrt für die Hennef/Siegburger Fraktion und die, die sich diesem Bereich verbunden fühlen.

Auf ein schönes Wetter und mindestens genauso viel Spaß wie im letzten Jahr  

So und jetzt eintragen, MARSCH, MARSCH!

Sibby


----------



## Montana (7. April 2006)

Ich habe mich auch eingetragen um mein Erscheinen   anzukündigen. Wir werden aber um 7:00 Uhr von Köln losfahren und direkt bis Wehr fahren. Wir sehen uns dann vor Ort. Ich würde mich freuen die Runde _(welche auch immer)_ mit euch zusammen zu fahren. Es werden wohl noch einige Andere aus dem KFL Umfeld mitkommen und bei der CTF starten  

Grüsse und bis spätestens Sonntag in Wehr.

Guido



			
				sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich werde mich mal der Planung für den Treffpunkt zum *4. RHODIUS-CTF Brohltal* *am 09. April 2006 in Wehr/Eifel* einmal annehmen und habe was ins LMB gesetzt. Wer welche Tour fährt ist jedem selber überlassen nach Tagesform, Lust oder oder.
> Ich plane also nicht die Tour, sondern nur die gemeinsame Abfahrt für die Hennef/Siegburger Fraktion und die, die sich diesem Bereich verbunden fühlen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsfbrohltal (8. April 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich werde mich mal der Planung für den Treffpunkt zum *4. RHODIUS-CTF Brohltal* *am 09. April 2006 in Wehr/Eifel* einmal annehmen und habe was ins LMB gesetzt. Wer welche Tour fährt ist jedem selber überlassen nach Tagesform, Lust oder oder.
> Ich plane also nicht die Tour, sondern nur die gemeinsame Abfahrt für die Hennef/Siegburger Fraktion und die, die sich diesem Bereich verbunden fühlen.
> ...


Hi,
schön, dass ihr kommt. Das Wetter scheint auch zu passen, kein Regen, nur etwas kühl.
Unsere Wetternachrichten meinen:
MORGEN, Sonntag, 9.4.2006  
Am Vormittag wechselnd bewölkt bei 7 Grad, auch nachmittags ist es dann heiter bis wolkig bei etwa 11 Grad. Die Nacht verläuft wechselnd bewölkt bei Werten um 2 Grad. 
morgens 1°C, mittags 10°C, nachmittags 11°C, abends 7°C. 
Dann bis zum Sonntag,
Klaus


----------



## Montana (8. April 2006)

In Köln regnet es gerade seit einiger Zeit .  
Frage : Was macht ihr _(machen wir)_ bei Regen ? 



			
				rsfbrohltal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> schön, dass ihr kommt. Das Wetter scheint auch zu passen, kein Regen, nur etwas kühl.
> Unsere Wetternachrichten meinen:
> MORGEN, Sonntag, 9.4.2006
> ...


----------



## sibby08 (8. April 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> In Köln regnet es gerade seit einiger Zeit .
> Frage : Was macht ihr _(machen wir)_ bei Regen ?


 
Habe auch gerade noch mal sämtliche Wettervorhersagen gesichtet. Regen ist keiner angesagt. Ich lasse mich morgen früh mal überraschen wie es ist. Im Moment regnet es auch bei uns in Siegburg.
Also um jeden Preis fahre ich auch nicht.
Vielleicht kann ja Klaus (rsfbrohltal) morgen früh noch mal hier was zum Wetter reinschreiben?
Ich gehe morgen früh auf jedenfall noch mal hier rein und mache mich schlau. Wo gabeln wir Dich eigendlich auf?

Sibby


----------



## Montana (8. April 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch gerade noch mal sämtliche Wettervorhersagen gesichtet. Regen ist keiner angesagt. Ich lasse mich morgen früh mal überraschen wie es ist. Im Moment regnet es auch bei uns in Siegburg.
> Also um jeden Preis fahre ich auch nicht.
> Vielleicht kann ja Klaus (rsfbrohltal) morgen früh noch mal hier was zum Wetter reinschreiben?
> Ich gehe morgen früh auf jedenfall noch mal hier rein und mache mich schlau. Wo gabeln wir Dich eigendlich auf?
> ...




Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben , dass ich direkt nach Wehr zur Römerhalle fahre. Dort können wir uns dann treffen .  Andeas hat meine Handynummer. Daumen drücken für eine regenfreie CTF.

Bis morgen

Guido


----------



## Splash (9. April 2006)

Vom Wetter scheints ja wirklich angenehm zu werden. Ich wünsch euch ne schöne CTF. Bei mir passts wegen der Form nicht und weil ich gerade erst von nem Geburtstag heim gekommen bin. Viel Spass den Teilnehmern ...


----------



## sibby08 (9. April 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Wetter scheints ja wirklich angenehm zu werden. Ich wünsch euch ne schöne CTF. Bei mir passts wegen der Form nicht und weil ich gerade erst von nem Geburtstag heim gekommen bin. Viel Spass den Teilnehmern ...


 
Die Form ist keine Ausrede, wir fahren gemütlich!
Besoffen Fahrad fahren ist da schon eine andere Sache...

Ich starte gleich los meine Leute einsammeln und dann geht es zum Treffpunkt. Im Moment sieht es ja nach Kaiserwetter aus  

Sibby


----------



## Montana (9. April 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Form ist keine Ausrede, wir fahren gemütlich!
> Besoffen Fahrad fahren ist da schon eine andere Sache...
> 
> Ich starte gleich los meine Leute einsammeln und dann geht es zum Treffpunkt. Im Moment sieht es ja nach Kaiserwetter aus
> ...




Ich bin dabei. Wir sehen uns in Wehr  

Guido

hama687 bringe ich mit.

EDIT : *Ist das früh*


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. April 2006)

Tach nochmal!

Die CTF war echt klasse! Das beste: kein MATSCH !

Sorry, das ich es nicht allzulange in eurer Gruppe ausgehalten habe! Aber ich lasse mich nicht gerne von jemanden überholen, der mit einem Rennrad unterwegs war! Mit Stollenbereifung!

Da gab es für mich kein halten mehr.......hinterher......... !

Hoffe, es hat euch viel spaß gemacht! War ja echt was los im Wald!!


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. April 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach nochmal!
> 
> Die CTF war echt klasse! Das beste: kein MATSCH !
> 
> ...



Jau, war wieder mal alles i.O.. Mitfahrer, Wetter, Orga, Alex's Bilder, An-/Abreise, Steak, Thomas Aufholjagd und abschließender Raketenstart , Leistungsentfaltung einiger untrainierter, blöde Sprüche, verirrte Rennradfahrer auf Kamikaze- und Provokationskurs, der Nadelwaldtrail "gefährliche Abfahrt!"  und ...  die junge schnelle Blondine kurz vor Etappenziel . Besten Dank an alle Mitwirkende, incl. RSF Brohltal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (9. April 2006)

(Mi)Jau sagt die Großkatze, ich beschränke mein Lob auf das Wesentliche:
Mitfahrer und Veranstalter.


----------



## Handlampe (9. April 2006)

Ja sach ma.

Wer hat denn da vorher die Wege trocken gefönt?

Da komme ich extra mit meinem Schlammrad......und dann sowas. 

Tja, leider waren Karin und ich ein wenig spät in Wehr (Karin musste vorher noch arbeiten)
Als wir um 12 Uhr gestartet sind hatten die Kollegen des RSV die Schildchen schon wieder eingepackt.
Da frag ich mich doch manchmal.....warum müssen diese RTF's bzw. CTF's immer so früh anfangen?

Naja....ist ja egal....ich kannte die Strecke ja vom letzten Jahr und ausserdem hatte ich ja meinen kleinen elektronischen Wegfinder dabei. 

So haben wir dann eine schöne Runde, großzügig um den Laacher See gedreht, in der ich noch einige schöne neue Trails entdeckt habe, die natürlich direkt bei der nächsten Tour verwertet werden.


----------



## sibby08 (9. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sach ma.
> 
> Wer hat denn da vorher die Wege trocken gefönt?
> 
> ...


 
Schade, da haben wir uns ja gerade mal um 3 Stunden am Start verpasst  . Seit ihr dann noch rechtzeitig bis 14:00 Uhr zurück gewesen, oder habt ihr, wie wir gemeinsam im letzten Jahr, die Helfer an ihrem "Feierabend" weit nach 14:00 Uhr gehindert?
Wir haben im übrigen in diesem Jahr die 38er Runde gedreht. Die 52 km kannten wir ja schon  

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## rsfbrohltal (13. April 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, war wieder mal alles i.O.. Mitfahrer, Wetter, Orga, Alex's Bilder, An-/Abreise, Steak, Thomas Aufholjagd und abschließender Raketenstart , Leistungsentfaltung einiger untrainierter, blöde Sprüche, verirrte Rennradfahrer auf Kamikaze- und Provokationskurs, der Nadelwaldtrail "gefährliche Abfahrt!"  und ...  die junge schnelle Blondine kurz vor Etappenziel . Besten Dank an alle Mitwirkende, incl. RSF Brohltal


Hallo liebe Hennefer,
schön, dass euch die Brohltal-CTF so gut gefallen hat und natürlich Danke für das große Lob. Haben mit der Rekordbeteiligung von 450 Teilnehmern glatt den Vogel abgeschossen. 
Aber damit ihr eure Erlebnisse noch einmal Revue passieren lassen könnt, sind jetzt auch die Bilder auf der Homepage eingestellt und ein Link, wo ihr die 52-Km-Tour bequem im GPS abfahren könnt. 
Viel Spaß noch bei euren nächsten Touren wünschen 
die Brohltaler.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. April 2006)

Jemand an einer Tour interessiert heute?


----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2006)

Hallo Andreas,


> Jemand an einer Tour interessiert heute?


war zu dieser Zeit noch mit Christian unterwegs.
Rund um Bonn, durch Ville und Kottenforst. Es waren dann doch noch 87 km auf dem Tacho.

Am Ostermontag wollen wir noch eine kleine Österliche Tour machen.
Zeitraum 09:00 Uhr bis maximal 12.00 Uhr.
Wir könnten uns ja um 09.25 Brücke Siglinde treffen.

Dir ein schönes Osterfest.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. April 2006)

Danke für den Hinweis, Udo, aber Ostermontag bin ich familiär verpflichtet .
Dir auch ein angenehmes Osterfest.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. April 2006)

Ist- oder möchte jemand heute unterwegs sein in unserer Gegend?


----------



## Spooky (22. April 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ist- oder möchte jemand heute unterwegs sein in unserer Gegend?


Zu spät   Habe mich heute, da der Burgherr außer Landes weilte, mit der Iris rund um die Tomburg rumgetrieben.

Geht morgen denn was ???


gruß
Marco


----------



## inimtb (25. April 2006)

Hallo, wenn noch jemand Lust hat mit Jens und mir mitzukommen - Hier ist die Tour: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2350


----------



## Cheetah (2. Mai 2006)

Hi Hennefer ,
für Mittwochabend will ich eine Tour von der Sieglinde zum Wahnbachtalsperrenaussichtspunkt bei Pinn ins LMB einstellen 18Uhr OK? Oder zur einer anderen Startzeit?


----------



## sibby08 (2. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Hennefer ,
> für Mittwochabend will ich eine Tour von der Sieglinde zum Wahnbachtalsperrenaussichtspunkt bei Pinn ins LMB einstellen 18Uhr OK? Oder zur einer anderen Startzeit?


 
Mittwochs habe ich Abendschule, schade  .
Nachdem ich jetzt das ganze Wochende und den 1. Mai von Morgens bis spät Abends den Flur renoviert hätte ich Lust auf eine Tour. Donnerstag könnte ich, Startzeit währe ok (ist ja wieder lange hell). 

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Cheetah (2. Mai 2006)

Am Donnerstag könnte das Wetter noch besser sein. Nur, ich kann am Donnerstag nicht!


----------



## Derk (2. Mai 2006)

HAllo  Frank,

als Du letztens - ist schon wieder ein paar Monate her (wie die Zeit vergeht !!!!) -  hier in Rodenkirchen warst, schwärmtest Du von Touren auf/am Nutscheid.

Hast Du da mittlerweile was ausbaldowert ?

Habe ich etwa was verpasst?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Cheetah (2. Mai 2006)

Hi Derk,
die Testfahrten im kleinen Kreis erhielten keine gute Bewertung. Zwei Passagen sind angeblich zu matschig. Kann ich gar nicht verstehen. Sobald die Wege fester sind, stell ich was rein.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> ... für Mittwochabend will ich eine Tour von der Sieglinde zum Wahnbachtalsperrenaussichtspunkt bei Pinn ins LMB einstellen 18Uhr OK? Oder zur einer anderen Startzeit?


Währe zu angegebener Zeit dabei, biete bei Bedarf alternative Tourenvorschläge an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (2. Mai 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> ...biete bei Bedarf alternative Tourenvorschläge an.


Ok,
überrasch mich.


----------



## sibby08 (3. Mai 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ok,
> überrasch mich.


 
... und mich auch! 
Habe gerade Anruf erhalten das die Abendschule ausfällt 

Bis gleich.

Sibby


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Mai 2006)

Wer hat denn Lust ein Ründchen zu biken heute nachmittag? Voraussetzung: trocken von oben!


----------



## Cheetah (21. Mai 2006)

Marius kommt am frühen Nachmittag zu mir hoch in die Highlands. Wenn du Interesse hast kannst dich dazugesellen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Mai 2006)

Früher nachmittag hieße "?" Und wohin wollt Ihr biken? 
*Evtl. noch mehr die Touren wollen?*


----------



## Kalinka (21. Mai 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Früher nachmittag hieße "?" Und wohin wollt Ihr biken?
> *Evtl. noch mehr die Touren wollen?*


Ich klinke mich aus, da ich gerade noch arbeite und mir am Nachmittag eine Wohnung anschaue. Außerdem habe ich ein leichtes Schnupflein und keine Lust nass zu werden. Ich sag Maria auch Bescheid, daß ich kneife. So haben wir etwas Zeit den Lahnfilm zu schneiden und die Fotos zu brennen. 
Uwe hat nächste Woche Sonntag eine kl. Tour mit anschließendem Lahntour-Foto-kuck-Grillen bei den Gebrüdern Wisskirchen angedacht...Lust???
LG
Karin


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Mai 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich klinke mich aus, da ich gerade noch arbeite und mir am Nachmittag eine Wohnung anschaue. Außerdem habe ich ein leichtes Schnupflein und keine Lust nass zu werden. Ich sag Maria auch Bescheid, daß ich kneife.


Maria klinkt sich auch aus heute. 


			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> So haben wir etwas Zeit den Lahnfilm zu schneiden und die Fotos zu brennen.
> Uwe hat nächste Woche Sonntag eine kl. Tour mit anschließendem Lahntour-Foto-kuck-Grillen bei den Gebrüdern Wisskirchen angedacht...Lust???
> LG
> Karin



Klingt vielversprechend


----------



## Cheetah (21. Mai 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Früher nachmittag hieße "?" Und wohin wollt Ihr biken?
> *Evtl. noch mehr die Touren wollen?*


Wann hängt klein Livi ab, ich schätze mal ab 13Uhr.
Entweder eine Tour Richtung Stadt Blankenberg, oder was im Leuscheid.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Mai 2006)

Ok, Richtung Blankenberg währe ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (1. Juni 2006)

*An alle die Lust haben am Samstag den 10.06. das Naafbachtal
und Umgebung unsicher zu machen 
bitte hier 
eintragen*  

*Die jenigen die Tags drauf die Gegend im Lohmarer Wald 
rund um den HCM sicher und sauberer machen wollen tragen sich 
bitte hier
ein* ​
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Race4Hills (2. Juni 2006)

Oh ja mal schnell anmelden

gruss jens


----------



## Race4Hills (6. Juni 2006)

@Schnegge ,wie war es in Willingen ? Wo sind die Bilder aus Wagrain ???

*Die grüne HÖLLE* 
                                                              Ruhrpottcross 2006 Finsher 144km mit 3400Hm in 2 Tagen

Hallo zusammen, wir haben mal reißaus genommen und schlugen uns längs duch die grüne Hölle des Ruhrgebiets incl. Fangopackung und Pferde*******  (wurde zensiert, sagt MANN auch nicht nur FRAU), doch am Ende waren wir glücklich und leerten noch einen Kasten Bier.

....    ERDINGER Alkoholfrei      ..... 

für schnelle genesung der Beine.
Hier vor ab ein paar Impressionen.

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=20060604_R  uhrpott_Cross_020

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=20060604_R  uhrpott_Cross_023

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=20060604_R  uhrpott_Cross_087

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=20060604_R  uhrpott_Cross_094

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album02&id=20060604_R  uhrpott_Cross_102

Beim nächsten mal fahren wir in Dortmund los, damit wir die Singeltrails bergab genießen können und nicht bergauf. 

Noch mehr Bilder findet Ihr hier auf unserer Homepage 

www.race4hills.paritzsch.de

Bis bald Gruss Ines & Jens


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Juni 2006)

Race4Hills schrieb:
			
		

> *Die grüne HÖLLE*
> Ruhrpottcross 2006 Finsher 144km mit 3400Hm in 2 Tagen



Schaut gut aus!  Würde mich im Spätsommer sicherlich anschließen, sofern es sich für Euch lohnt, die Tour ein 2.x zu fahren!


----------



## Kalinka (7. Juni 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut gut aus!  Würde mich im Spätsommer sicherlich anschließen, sofern es sich für Euch lohnt, die Tour ein 2.x zu fahren!



Das ganze in drei Tagen...dann bin ich auch dabei! Schöne Bilder, aber gut, daß ich mich dagegen entschieden habe...da bin ich doch zu unfit für


----------



## Handlampe (7. Juni 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> ...da bin ich doch zu unfit für



....ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race4Hills (8. Juni 2006)

klar Uwe, das wir Dich beim nächsten mal auch mit nehmen und Karin mach Dich nicht so schlecht, wenn ich andere sehe, die können noch nicht mal auf der Straße Radfahren ohne das sie von diesem fallen, fährste mit Ines noch eineige Touren mit dem Rennrad, dann geht alles viel leichter.

Euch noch einen schönen Tag, Lg Jens


----------



## Montana (8. Juni 2006)

* +++++ Achtung Werbung +++++ *



Wir feiern ja nun sehr bald 1 Jahr KFL-Team, denn unsere 1.Tour fand ja am 3.Juli 2005 statt. 

Aus diesem Anlass folgt hier nun die Einladung zum 

1. KFL-T-TT  

*Köngsforst Lüderich-Team-Touren Tag*








Fronleichnam Donnerstag  15.06.2006

10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Köln-Brück Am Wildpark 

Abhängig von der Anzahl der Anmeldungen wird es zwei Gruppen geben 

*1. leichte Gruppe *  

Guide: Montana ca. 40 km   max. 500 hm 

Es geht in ruhigemTempo über Forstautobahnen und ein paar netten geeigneten Singletrails durch den Königsforst und über moderate Steigungen auf den einen oder anderen netten Hügel. 	

*2. mittlere Gruppe*  

Guide : Schnegge   (zurzeit in Planung) 

Die verschärfte etwas schnellere und etwas längere Version für die Fortgeschrittenen. 

Dauer beider Touren ca. 4 Std.  nach dem Ende der Touren treffen wir uns dann alle noch in einem netten urigem Biergarten 

Hier bitte anmelden

Viele Grüsse Guido

*+++++ Werbung off +++++*​


----------



## inimtb (10. Juni 2006)

siehe Termine


----------



## Race4Hills (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen, habe gerade ein Video erfolgreich hochgeladen,

schaut hier   

Video Link  Naafbachtal Tour 2006

Viel Spass beim looken

Gruss Jens


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Juni 2006)

@ Jens, wann zeigst Du uns die restlichen 18,5 Minuten?


----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2006)

Hier mein Video von Happerschoss Richtung Talsperre!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Race4Hills (17. Juni 2006)

@ Andreas MTB

geb mir noch ein wenig Zeit, denn das schneiden dauert immer etwas, vor allem wenn das Wetter so GEIL ( wird vermutlich Zensiert .G.E.I.L.  ) ist, dann kannst Du mal vorbei kommen und es Dir anschauen.

Bis bald

Gruss Jens


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Juni 2006)

Klar, sag bescheit wenns soweit ist


----------



## Lipoly (17. Juni 2006)

ich habe anscheinend wieder was verpast :-(

lars


----------



## Udo1 (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 

am Freitag den 23.06.06 ab 13.30 Uhr ist wieder Cannondale-Testfahren angesagt. 
Die neuesten MTB-Modelle und Rennradmodelle stehen zum ausgiebigen testen bereit. 

Ort: FRANZHÄUSCHEN Parkplatz 
050°49,25 N+ 007°15,82O. 

Personalausweis sollte man dabeihaben, als Pfand für die Testräder. 

Fotos vom Oktober 2005 gibt es hier: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/192207 

Gruß Udo1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (21. Juni 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> am Freitag den 23.06.06 ab 13.30 Uhr ist wieder Cannondale-Testfahren angesagt.
> Die neuesten MTB-Modelle und Rennradmodelle stehen zum ausgiebigen testen bereit.
> ...




Bis wann soll das zeitlich denn ca. gehen?


----------



## Deleted 59760 (21. Juni 2006)

sag noch mehr leuten bescheid damit man gar kein bike mehr abbekommt  sry das es so egoistisch klingt aber wenn
irgendwo ein North Shore usw  gefunden ist sagt es ja auch keiner weiter damit man möglichst alleine drauf fahren kann ! ist halt leider hier so !


----------



## sibby08 (21. Juni 2006)

CurseofSpawn schrieb:
			
		

> sag noch mehr leuten bescheid damit man gar kein bike mehr abbekommt  sry das es so egoistisch klingt aber wenn
> irgendwo ein North Shore usw gefunden ist sagt es ja auch keiner weiter damit man möglichst alleine drauf fahren kann ! ist halt leider hier so !


 
... und wenn´s keiner weiß kommt auch keiner und die Hersteller machen sowas in Zukunft nicht mehr! 
Also in Willingen beim Bike Festival waren tausende und es gab keine Probleme.
Bin leider am Freitag den ganzen Tag auf Dienstreise, somit kannst Du gegen 16:30 Uhr kommen und das Bike nehmen welches ich um die Zeit genommen hätte. 

Allen viel Spaß beim testen 

Sibby


----------



## Udo1 (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo Splash



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Bis wann soll das zeitlich denn ca. gehen?


 
Im letzten Jahr ging es bis zur Dunkelheit, naja war ja auch Oktober.

Aber ich glaube bis 19:00 Uhr wird es schon gehen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Splash (22. Juni 2006)

Ich gucke mal - wenn alles glatt läuft, hab ich um 18:00 Feierabend, muss dann aber noch aus der verbotenen Stadt  nach Siegburg kommen. Zum Fahren wirds dann sicher nimmer reichen, aber evtl gucken und was trinken könnte drin sein ...


----------



## Lipoly (23. Juni 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ort: FRANZHÄUSCHEN Parkplatz




ist das der direkt wo man links den waldweg fährt wenn man zum HCM pfad will? also gegenüber von der straße die in richtung talsperre geht?


lars


----------



## Splash (23. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ist das der direkt wo man links den waldweg fährt wenn man zum HCM pfad will? also gegenüber von der straße die in richtung talsperre geht?
> 
> 
> lars




Jopps! 
_(auch wenn die Antwort was spät ist)_


----------



## Deleted 59760 (24. Juni 2006)

hier ein paar Bilder mit den Cannondale Bikes vom Freitag :
















. 






wer noch das ein oder ander Video sehen möchte vom Judge kann die sich hier herunter laden.

http://web370.silverline-s12.de/Grimskrams/biken/Selbstgebauter Drop mit dem Judge.rar

http://web370.silverline-s12.de/Grimskrams/biken/Cannondale Testen.rar


----------



## SFA (29. Juni 2006)

Und, wie war's mit dem Judge ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. Juni 2006)

Angesichts der täglich steigenden Temperaturen hab ich Samstag morgen um ca. 8:30 / 9 Uhr, unter Vorbehalt (Pollenbelastung) ein langsames Tourchen (ca. 2h) in naher Hennefer Umgebung geplant. Irgendwer an einer Teilnahme interessiert?


----------



## Splash (29. Juni 2006)

A propos ....


*Happy Bithday to you ... Happy Bithday to you  ... Happy Bithday lieber Laahaaaars ... Happy Bithday to you  *


----------



## Cheetah (29. Juni 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> A propos ....
> 
> 
> *Happy Bithday to you ... Happy Bithday to you  ... Happy Bithday lieber Laahaaaars ... Happy Bithday to you  *


Nun ist er kein Kücken mehr...


----------



## Deleted 59760 (29. Juni 2006)

SFA schrieb:
			
		

> Und, wie war's mit dem Judge ?



 Das Judge ist schon nen nettes Spielzeug! Die Gabel spricht gut an, der Hinterbau hat beim Downhill gut gearbeitet was die nur echt bearbeiten müssten wäre, bei unserem Drop und auch bei den anderen in Siegburg ist der Sattel immer an den Hinteren Reifen gekommn und  schliff deswegen auch immer! War schon echt kacke ! Was mich gewundert hatte, das das Bike leichter ist als es eigentlich Aussieht!


----------



## Udo1 (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo Andreas,


			
				Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Angesichts der täglich steigenden Temperaturen hab ich Samstag morgen um ca. 8:30 / 9 Uhr, unter Vorbehalt (Pollenbelastung) ein langsames Tourchen (ca. 2h) in naher Hennefer Umgebung geplant. Irgendwer an einer Teilnahme interessiert?


komme mit. Gib die Startzeit und den Startort bekannt.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Cheetah (29. Juni 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Angesichts der täglich steigenden Temperaturen hab ich Samstag morgen um ca. 8:30 / 9 Uhr, unter Vorbehalt (Pollenbelastung) ein langsames Tourchen (ca. 2h) in naher Hennefer Umgebung geplant. Irgendwer an einer Teilnahme interessiert?



Deine Hometour, Start um 10Uhr an der Sieglinde wäre OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (29. Juni 2006)

CurseofSpawn schrieb:
			
		

> Das Judge ist schon nen nettes Spielzeug! Die Gabel spricht gut an, der Hinterbau hat beim Downhill gut gearbeitet was die nur echt bearbeiten müssten wäre, bei unserem Drop und auch bei den anderen in Siegburg ist der Sattel immer an den Hinteren Reifen gekommn und  schliff deswegen auch immer! War schon echt kacke ! Was mich gewundert hatte, das das Bike leichter ist als es eigentlich Aussieht!



Ihr habt den Sattel aber auch extrem tief gehabt (zumindest kann man das auf einem Foto erkennen) außerdem muß man da auch den Dämpfer etwas progressiver einstellen. Ich habe das Problem noch nie gehabt. Klemmt denn die Gabel immer noch die Schalt- bzw. Bremszüge ab, wenn sie an den Rahmen kommt ? Oder haben die an dem Demo-Bike einen Steuersatz mit höheren Schalen verbaut, damit das Problem behoben ist ?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Juli 2006)

Gestern sind Udo1 und ich eine angenehme morgendliche Tour Richtung Schloß Herrnstein gefahren. Über Happerschoss/Heisterschoss usw.nach Neuenkirchen (Wahnbachtal) und weiter bis zum Schloß, ab dort auf der anderen Bröltalseite hoch nach Winterscheid, Bröl, Allner, Happerschoss und wieder Sieglinde. Mein Dank gilt Udo fürs Guiden und Petrus für vortreffliches Wetter


----------



## Lipoly (2. Juli 2006)

CurseofSpawn schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich gewundert hatte, das das Bike leichter ist als es eigentlich Aussieht!



voll der bleianker das teil! ok mein stab is auch hölle schwer aber im vergleich war da fast kein unterschied, nur sind an meinem stab auchnoch z.T. billige scheiß schwere parts dran (gabel,kurbel,felgen)


lars


----------



## Cheetah (2. Juli 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> voll der bleianker das teil! ok mein stab is auch hölle schwer aber im vergleich war da fast kein unterschied, nur sind an meinem stab auchnoch z.T. billige scheiß schwere parts dran (gabel,kurbel,felgen)
> 
> 
> lars


Was du jetzt im Forum? 
Auf zur deiner Party!


----------



## Lipoly (2. Juli 2006)

die is zuende!
klaus hat sich eben per zweirad auf den weg nach hause gemacht!!!

lars


----------



## SFA (2. Juli 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> voll der bleianker das teil! ok mein stab is auch hölle schwer aber im vergleich war da fast kein unterschied, nur sind an meinem stab auchnoch z.T. billige scheiß schwere parts dran (gabel,kurbel,felgen)
> 
> 
> lars


Na ja, ein CC-Renner ist es wirklich nicht aber dafür sehr wendig und agil... Ich fahre damit Touren mit 600 hm und 25 KM länge ohne weiter Probleme. Also kanns nicht so schlimm sein - ganz ähnlich wie das Gemini eben...


----------



## Splash (2. Juli 2006)

somewhere in Hennef ...

jump







stand


----------



## Udo1 (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo Andreas,


			
				Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern sind Udo1 und ich eine angenehme morgendliche Tour Richtung Schloß Herrnstein gefahren. Über Happerschoss/Heisterschoss usw.nach Neuenkirchen (Wahnbachtal) und weiter bis zum Schloß, ab dort auf der anderen Bröltalseite hoch nach Winterscheid, Bröl, Allner, Happerschoss und wieder Sieglinde. Mein Dank gilt Udo fürs Guiden und Petrus für vortreffliches Wetter


die Tour hat mir viel Spaß bereitet. Nachfolgend als Anhang das Overlay und noch ein paar Bilder.


 

 



Bis demnächst.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Deleted 59760 (2. Juli 2006)

SFA schrieb:
			
		

> Klemmt denn die Gabel immer noch die Schalt- bzw. Bremszüge ab, wenn sie an den Rahmen kommt ? Oder haben die an dem Demo-Bike einen Steuersatz mit höheren Schalen verbaut, damit das Problem behoben ist ?



Hab ich ehrlich nicht wirklich drauf geachtet wenn ich so recht überlege! Aber ich mein mich dran Erinnern zu können das es da keine Probleme gab!


----------



## Deleted 59760 (2. Juli 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> voll der bleianker das teil! ok mein stab is auch hölle schwer aber im vergleich war da fast kein unterschied, nur sind an meinem stab auchnoch z.T. billige scheiß schwere parts dran (gabel,kurbel,felgen)
> 
> 
> lars



Das es kein CC Bike leichter STreichholz ist ist jawohl jedem bekannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (2. Juli 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/267273
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/267275
> 
> ...


 
Andreas, Andreas,
Täucht das Bild oder hattest Du gerade vor unsittlich gegen die Mauer zu P......??? 

Sibby


----------



## Udo1 (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo Sibby,


			
				sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Andreas, Andreas,
> Täucht das Bild oder hattest Du gerade vor unsittlich gegen die Mauer zu P......???
> 
> Sibby


da ich ja den Auslöser gedrückt hatte, kann ich nur sagen, das das Bild täuscht. So etwas würde ein Biker niemals machen (Vorbildwirkung).
Du weist doch, Biker benutzen Grundsätzlich 
	

diese Einrichtungen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. Juli 2006)

Schande über Dich und Deine verruchten Gedanken, Kollege sibby!!!  Tue Buße und trainiere am Berg


----------



## Splash (5. Juli 2006)

Fast schon spontan durch eine Idee auf dem Biker Stammtisch, fuhren wir gestern eine Tour. Ausgehend von der Sieglinde ging es über die Wahnbachtalsperre zum HCM und von dort wieder zurück. Die Fahrtzeit betrug ca 2h (netto 1:40) über 20,3km/250hm. Dabei waren die üblichen Verdächtigen:




vlnr: Redking, Race4Hills, Cheetah, Harnas, Andreas-MTB, Splash


----------



## Redking (5. Juli 2006)

Ja, danke für die Tour mit netten Menschen. 

Meine Fahrzeit betrug netto 2:44:23 und es waren 44:44 Km.

Unterschiede liegen wohl an An und Abfahrt mit dem Bike. 
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (5. Juli 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Schande über Dich und Deine verruchten Gedanken, Kollege sibby!!!


 
Deine Körpergestig spricht für meine Vermutung! Aber Verzeihung wenn ich dies falsch gedeutet habe .


> Tue Buße und trainiere am Berg


Habe ich heute morgen gemacht, bin von Kaldauen nach Seeligental den Berg *runter* gefahren 

Sibby


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Juli 2006)

Wenn jemand Interesse hat morgen 18:00 Uhr zu biken, dann stell ich später eine Einsteigertour rein. Angestrebt ist: Start Sieglinde, Happerschoss, Allner,Bröl, Winterscheid, Bröl, Altenbödingen, Bröl, Happerschoss, Talsperre, Sieglinde. ~ 25 - 30Km, 400 - 600Hm.

Bedingung: Trocken von oben und keine Aussicht auf Dauerregen, bzw. Gewitter!


----------



## Harnas (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo Andreas,
ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!   

Gruß Renate


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Juli 2006)

... und *hier* gehts zum Eintrag im LMB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Juli 2006)

Der Wetterbericht verheißt nix Gutes, erschwerend hinzu kommt ein nachmittäglicher Termin mit ungewissem Ende (und Ausgang ), trotzdem bleibt eine Restchance auf eine Teilnahmemöglichkeit meinerseits - wär' halt schön . 

Was ist denn vorgesehen, die LMB-Terminbeschreibung liest sich wie eine Rundfahrt durch die Ortschaften von Hennef  . Oder anders ausgedrückt: Traillastig oder eher nicht, schweres Gerät oder lieber das locker-leichte Quassel-Rad... ?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Juli 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn vorgesehen, die LMB-Terminbeschreibung liest sich wie eine Rundfahrt durch die Ortschaften von Hennef  . Oder anders ausgedrückt: Traillastig oder eher nicht, schweres Gerät oder lieber das locker-leichte Quassel-Rad... ?



Grüß Dich Helmut,
alles ganz easy, nichts was unlösbar ist, daher auch "Einsteiger". Von allem etwas, Trails, FAB, und leider auch Asphalt, denn unsere Waldgebiete erstrecken sich nicht im selben Maße wie benachbarte . Ich denke das "locker-leichte" wird ok sein.


----------



## Cheetah (6. Juli 2006)

Und nu, Herr Schönwetterbiker?


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Juli 2006)

Shit, ich schaffe es nicht rechtzeitig....  und es regnet in Strömen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Juli 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Shit, ich schaffe es nicht rechtzeitig....  und es regnet in Strömen.



Bleib locker Helmut , wenn Du willst dann mach ich mit Eurem TTL mal eine gesonderte Tour über heimisches Terrain.  Vielleicht paßt das Wetter dann auch besser.


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Juli 2006)

Aber gerne doch  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (7. Juli 2006)

sry bei mir hats gestern so stark geregnet, dass an radfahren net zu denken war.


----------



## Deleted 59760 (12. Juli 2006)

gestern war schon ein wenig nass stimmt  Frage fahrt ihr nur so FR DH strecken oder mehr CC ? Wenn ihr CC Strecken fahrt würde ich mich freuen wenn ich bei der einen oder anderen Tour mitkommen dürfte? Gruss


----------



## Udo1 (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

wer hat morgen noch nichts vor und würde gern Rad fahren. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2882872&postcount=924


----------



## Cheetah (31. Juli 2006)

ich hab mich morgen schon fürs 7GB angemeldet


----------



## Udo1 (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo,


			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mich morgen schon fürs 7GB angemeldet


habe ich schon bemerkt. Bis 18:00 Uhr KÖWI schaffe ich es nicht, deswegen
SIEGLINDE.


----------



## sibby08 (1. August 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wer hat morgen noch nichts vor und würde gern Rad fahren.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2882872&postcount=924


 
Hab mich gerade angemeldet. Ich glaube nach der Kalorienzufuhr im Urlaub ist es sinnvoller nicht im 7G zu radeln. Bei den Bergauf Passagen würde die Schwerkraft bestimmt zu seh nach unten ziehen  

Bis nachher
Udo


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2006)

Hallo,

die gestrige Feierabendtour mit Udo (Sibby 08) hat Spaß gemacht. Es war eine reine Erkundungstour auf der Suche nach neuen Wegen.
Von der Sieglinde ging es gleich hoch nach HAPPERSCHOß, weiter Richtung BRÖHL. Am Gehöft lernte ich einen kurzen neuen Trail kennen. Weiter durch BRÖHL Richtung ALTENBÖDINGEN. Am Teich an der Bröhl überraschte uns eine dicke schwarze Regenfront. Schnell 200m zurück auf den Spielplatz und das Klettergerüst erklommem, wo sich ein Turm mit Dach befand. Wir waren nicht die einzigen die sich dahin gerettet hatten. 





Nach dem Regen weiter den letzten Trail an der Bröhl hoch zur Höhe ALTENBÖDINGEN. Dort ging es auf schmalen Weg einen überregionalen Wanderweg der parallel zum Hauptweg führt zurück bis kurz vor ALTENBÖDINGEN. 
Den mittleren Pferdetrail wieder runter zur Bröhl und über HAPPERSCHOß und Talsperre zurück nach SIEGBURG.


----------



## sibby08 (3. August 2006)

Hallo,

habe für heute eine Feierabendrunde eingestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2922
Start: 17:30 an der Sieglinde

Bis nachher

Sibby


----------



## sibby08 (3. August 2006)

So hier ein kleiner Tourbericht von heute.

Mitfahrer waren
Renate @Harnas
Stefan
Jürgen (Co-Guide ab Altenbödingen  )
und ich

gestartet sind wir um kurz nach 17:30 Richtung Happerschoß und dann den Trails entlang der WBT. An der Hauptstrasse angekommen sind wir nicht wie normal üblich nach links weiter Richtung Pinn, sondern gerade über die Straße den Schotterweg und haben dann links einen kleinen Singletrail genommen (den es aber noch weiter zu erforschen gibt da es hier wohl mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt). Wieder auf der Schotterpiste angekommen ging es oberhalb des Bröltals weiter bis zu einer Abfahrt die mitten im Werksgelände von Eckes endete  . Naja wo wir schon mal da waren haben wir die Gelegenheit genutzt und sind quasi eine Werksbesichtigungsrunde gefahren bis wir am Haupteingang wieder rausgekommen sind auf die Hauptstrasse im Bröltal. Von hier ging es dann weiter Richtung Winterscheid wo wir Am Wanderparkplatz dann den sehr anspruchsvollen Berg nach Altenbödingen hoch sind. Habe noch nicht erlebt das den einer komplett hochgefahren ist. Oben angekommen noch eine kleine Schleife gedreht bis zur Schutzhütte um dann den schönen Trail (ich glaube X29) wieder Richtung Altenbödingen zu fahren. Nachdem der Weg wieder breiter wurde sind wir aber Richtung Oberhalberg und Niederhalberg gefahren dor einen schönen Downhill bis runter zur Sieg (endet dort wo man auch von der Drachenschanze wieder ausgespuckt wird). Von hier aus machten wir uns gemütlich der Sieg entlang auf den Heimweg und haben noch in der Mühle zu Blankenberg ein Erfrischungsgetränk zu uns genommen.

Danke an die Mitfahrer für die schöne und abwechslungreiche Tour.








Sibby


----------



## Udo1 (4. August 2006)

Hallo,

für alle die nicht morgen in DERNAU starten eine alternative Tour.

"Sieghöhenweg"

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2930


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (4. August 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> für alle die nicht morgen in DERNAU starten eine alternative Tour.
> 
> ...



Sach ma Udo, wie kommt es eigentlich, das du immer zur selben Zeit eine "Konkurenzveranstaltung" ausschreibst???

Fahr doch einfach mal bei uns mit.....wir beißen nicht


----------



## Udo1 (4. August 2006)

Hallo Handlampe,


			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Sach ma Udo, wie kommt es eigentlich, das du immer zur selben Zeit eine "Konkurenzveranstaltung" ausschreibst???
> 
> Fahr doch einfach mal bei uns mit.....wir beißen nicht


 
bitte nicht als "Konkurenzveranstaltung" ansehen .
Aber als ich das Teilnehmerfeld sah, und mir die Waden vorstellte und die Anstiege im AHRTAL ein wenig kenne, habe ich mir gesagt mit meinen 57 Jahren bin ich bei dieser Tour nur hinderlich.
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und schönes Wetter bei Eurer Tour.


----------



## sibby08 (4. August 2006)

> Aber als ich das Teilnehmerfeld sah, und mir die Waden vorstellte und die Anstiege im AHRTAL ein wenig kenne, habe ich mir gesagt mit meinen 57 Jahren bin ich bei dieser Tour nur hinderlich.


 
Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht, wenn ich das sagen würde währe das ja nachzuvollziehen.
Es gibt ja auch noch die Krabbelgruppe bei ich mitfahren würde wenn ich nicht am Nachmittag noch einen Schießwettkampf hätte. Das Ahrtal reizt mich auf jedenfall mal zum fahren.

Sibby


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. August 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht, wenn ich das sagen würde währe das ja nachzuvollziehen.
> Es gibt ja auch noch die Krabbelgruppe bei ich mitfahren würde wenn ich nicht am Nachmittag noch einen Schießwettkampf hätte. Das Ahrtal reizt mich auf jedenfall mal zum fahren.
> 
> Sibby


 
So isses: Ein Gerücht! Udo, habe Dich schon bei einer Tour mit Redking erlebt, wäre kein Problem. Lass' Dir das vom morgigen Krabbelgruppenguide sagen  . Gebissen wird tatsächlich nicht, im Gegenteil, die Stimmung war bei den bisherigen TTTT nahezu einzigartig. Probier's aus!


----------



## Udo1 (6. August 2006)

Hallo,

habe für morgen Abend eine kleine Feierabendrunde ins LMB gestellt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2910


----------



## lakota (6. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...Gebissen wird tatsächlich nicht, im Gegenteil, die Stimmung war bei den bisherigen TTTT nahezu einzigartig. Probier's aus!



da stimm ich zu! war zwar noch bei keiner "richtigen" TTtour dabei, hab aber schon einen vorgeschmack bekommen (auch wenn's länger her ist  )
mitfahren lohnt sich auf jeden fall!!

edit: btw, plant vllt jmd von euch, demnächst ne lockere tour in richtung ruppichteroth oder windeck oder bad honnef zu machen?


----------



## Lipoly (6. August 2006)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> edit: btw, plant vllt jmd von euch, demnächst ne lockere tour in richtung ruppichteroth oder windeck oder bad honnef zu machen?



windeck muss ich hin! da würde ich sogar mit schmerzen aufs cube steigen! mein fahrlehrer hat mir da gestern was gezeigt(eher unfreiwillig) das sah SEHR geil aus und in ruppi? da wohnt der portzky da isses gefährlich
evtl schreibe ich demnächst mal wieder ne tour aus btw. mehr trails?mehr federweg?mehr langsam?mehr bergab? was wollt ihr haben 

@lakota
schreib mir einfach in ICQ mal wieder wenn du zeit und lust hast!


----------



## sibby08 (6. August 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe für morgen Abend eine kleine Feierabendrunde ins LMB gestellt.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2910


 
Ist aber nett von Dir das Du mich gleich bei der Tour mit eingetragen hast  .
Ich habe mich nicht eingetragen und ich glaube auch nicht das ich Morgen die Kraft dazu habe. Der Marathon (Nutscheid Megabike) war zwar richtig Klasse, aber auch sehr, sehr anstrengend.
Hast Du evtl. die letzte Tour kopiert und neu reingesetzt?

Sibby


----------



## sibby08 (6. August 2006)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> da stimm ich zu! war zwar noch bei keiner "richtigen" TTtour dabei, hab aber schon einen vorgeschmack bekommen (auch wenn's länger her ist  )
> mitfahren lohnt sich auf jeden fall!!
> 
> edit: btw, plant vllt jmd von euch, demnächst ne lockere tour in richtung ruppichteroth oder windeck oder bad honnef zu machen?


 
Hey Dich gibbet ja auch noch! Laaaaaange nichts mehr von Dir gehört bzw. auf ne Tour gesehen. Starten kannst Du Morgen bei Udo1. Ich werde aber eher nicht teilnehmen, auch wenn ich dort auf seltsamer Weise eingetragen bin.

Sibby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (6. August 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> . Ich werde aber eher nicht teilnehmen, auch wenn ich dort auf seltsamer Weise eingetragen bin.
> 
> Sibby



ich starte unter vorbehalt ür dich!
wens trocken bleibt und ich rechtzeitig zuhause bin komme ich! je nach teilnehmern die bis dahin eingetragen sind mit panzerbike oder fliegengewicht(weil altenbödingen hoch muss ich mim panzer schieben)


cheers lars


@Udo1: Wenn ich um 18:05 nicht da bin bzw. dich nicht angerufen habe(kannst du mir evtl. die nummer per PN schicken?) brauchst du/ihr auch nicht warten!


----------



## JoKo1988 (6. August 2006)

bin wohl dabei

der treff ist doch sehr nach an der sieg oder????


----------



## Lipoly (6. August 2006)

JoKo1988 schrieb:
			
		

> bin wohl dabei
> 
> der treff ist doch sehr nach an der sieg oder????



jo! sieglinde halt!

so wie es aussieht muss ich leichtbaubike fahren


----------



## sibby08 (7. August 2006)

Habe mich wieder ausgetragen (obwohl ich mich selber ja gar nicht eingetragen hatte).
Kann heute abend nicht.
Wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß

Sibby


----------



## Cheetah (7. August 2006)

Einer geht, ein anderer kommt, so ist das Leben.

Bis später!


----------



## Mimose (7. August 2006)

Franzi fuscht nur! 

VG aC vK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. August 2006)

Hallo,


> Sodeli! den Bericht dürfen andere schreiben ich machs kurz:
> Habe das feld gut gebremst(zumindest bergauf) aber sonst ganz ok wenn ich evtl. 1bar mehr luft in den reifen gehabt hätte!
> Gruß Lars


also Lars gebremst hast Du bei weitem nicht.
Alle Teilnehmer der Feierabendtour waren überpünktlich am Startpunkt. Danach ging es gleich hinter der Siglinde am kleinen Steinbruch hinauf nach HAPPERSCHOß. Führend am Anstieg war Lars, Lakota und Johannes. Die zwei Rohlofffahrer bildeten den Schluß und kamen mit ein wenig  Verspätung oben an . Über HAPPERSCHOß ging es weiter die Klaustour folgend mit dem Tannentrail nach BRÖL. Der nördliche Anstieg hatte es wieder in sich . Hier zog Frank mit seiner abgesenkten Gabel allen davon. Dort wo wir schon schoben, sahen wir von ihm nur noch das Hinterrad (Respekt) .
Oben angekommen ging es weiter entlang der Römerstraße in rasanter Bergabfahrt und Bergauffahrt nach NIEDERHALBERG, wo wir wieder in rasanter Abfahrt am Ausgang des Drachenschanzentrails an der Sieg angelangten.
Von hier führte uns Lars um den Dondorfersee. Danach ging es zügig unter Begutachtung von Lars seinen Helm mit Brille zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.
Mir hat die Tour Spaß gemacht, ich hoffe meinen Mitfahrern auch. Bis demnächst bei einer neuen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (8. August 2006)

Hallo,

habe für den 11.08.06 18:00 Uhr eine Tour ins LMB gestellt.

Start Siegburg bei Bike & Run.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1714


----------



## JoKo1988 (8. August 2006)

ich denke mal dat ich komme, aber kann net voll zusagen 
wenn ichs schaffe melde ich mich aber dann an^^

btw: jo die letzte tour war schon schön(hab zum ersten mal meine gabel durchschlagen und dat sogar 2mal^^)


----------



## JoKo1988 (9. August 2006)

isch komme mit^^

Cheetah kommst du auch wieder????


----------



## Splash (9. August 2006)

Aus gegebenem Anlass denke ich gerade drüber nach, ob man nicht einen Erste Hilfe Kurs (also nicht das Sofortmassnahmen Gelangweile fürn Führerschein) mit Schwerpunkt der Verletzungen des Bikens buchen sollte. Ggf auch hier jemand Interesse an einem EH-Kurs mit Schwerpunkten für Biker, der im frühen Winter gemacht werden soll?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2909143#post2909143


----------



## mikkes (11. August 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe für den 11.08.06 18:00 Uhr eine Tour ins LMB gestellt.
> 
> ...




Hallo Udo,

fahrt ihr heute auf jeden Fall, oder seit ihr nur "Schönwetter"fahrer  ??
Werde mich euch wohl anschliessen wenn ihr fahrt.

Grüsse aus Hennef
Michael


----------



## mikkes (11. August 2006)

Sorry Udo auf dem Trail im Kaldauner Wald musste ich abreisen lassen. Mit dem dicken Downhill-Bock konnte ich euren Race-Bikes nicht folgen   . Sowohl mein Rad als auch ich sind doch etwas overweight und meine Kondition stimmt auch noch nicht um euch zu folgen   . Ich wollte eure Gruppe nicht sprengen und bin dann über Kaldauen und Weingartsgasse zurück nach Hennef geradelt.
Wenn meine Kondition wieder stimmt und ich endlich mein XC-Suspension habe werde ich es nochmal bei euch probieren.   

Grüsse aus Hennef
Michael


----------



## Lipoly (11. August 2006)

mikkes schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem dicken Downhill-Bock konnte ich euren Race-Bikes nicht folgen



papalapap! Downhiller zählt  nicht, die dinger sind uneingeschränkt tourentauglich 

wenn du lust hast machen wir mal ne tour zusammen die "nur bergab" geht 

mfg lars


----------



## Udo1 (11. August 2006)

Hallo,


			
				mikkes schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Udo auf dem Trail im Kaldauner Wald musste ich abreisen lassen. Mit dem dicken Downhill-Bock konnte ich euren Race-Bikes nicht folgen   . Sowohl mein Rad als auch ich sind doch etwas overweight und meine Kondition stimmt auch noch nicht um euch zu folgen   . Ich wollte eure Gruppe nicht sprengen und bin dann über Kaldauen und Weingartsgasse zurück nach Hennef geradelt.
> Wenn meine Kondition wieder stimmt und ich endlich mein XC-Suspension habe werde ich es nochmal bei euch probieren.
> 
> Grüsse aus Hennef
> Michael


bis demnächst bei einer Runde. Wir haben Dich noch gesucht und uns dann schon gedacht, das Du eine Abkürzung gwählt hast . Schönes Radlerwochenende wünsche ich Dir.


----------



## Udo1 (11. August 2006)

Hallo,

habe für morgen 09:00 Uhr kurzfristig eine kleine Tour ins LMB gestellt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=242


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkes (11. August 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du lust hast machen wir mal ne tour zusammen die "nur bergab" geht
> 
> mfg lars




Warum nicht..wo solls langgehen??

@Udo:
Viel Spass morgen bei der Tour und ein schönes WE.

Grüsse aus Hennef
Michael


----------



## Lipoly (11. August 2006)

mikkes schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht..wo solls langgehen??



always hardcore würde ich sagen!

sieglinde
ho chi ming pfad
reiterhof DH
drop da down drops
steinbruch
gemüsesperre
und dann rüber zur
drachenschanze

das ganze dürfte für ne leckere halbtagestour genügen!

was für ein bike fährst du denn?

lars


----------



## mikkes (12. August 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> always hardcore würde ich sagen!
> 
> sieglinde
> ho chi ming pfad
> ...



Derzeit noch ein Hot Chili Rayzor


----------



## Airhaenz (14. August 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> always hardcore würde ich sagen!
> 
> sieglinde
> ho chi ming pfad
> ...



Hey Lars,

hab dich gestern in Winterberg vermisst.. Wenn du die oben beschriebene Tour guidest, sag mal bescheid, ich wär dabei..

Gruß, HJO


----------



## Lipoly (14. August 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Lars,
> 
> hab dich gestern in Winterberg vermisst.. Wenn du die oben beschriebene Tour guidest, sag mal bescheid, ich wär dabei..
> 
> Gruß, HJO



war auch nit da! war mim moped im wald unterwegs ausserdem wäre von den leuten die mich mitnehmen hätten können keiner gefahren!

klar sag ich dann bescheid!

lars


----------



## Henki85 (16. August 2006)

@ Lars
Dann vergiss nicht mir auch bescheid zu sagen.


----------



## Udo1 (20. August 2006)

Hallo,

habe für morgen eine lockere Feierabendtour ins LMB gestellt .

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3028


----------



## Cheetah (20. August 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe für morgen eine lockere Feierabendtour ins LMB gestellt .
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3028



Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet!!!!!


----------



## inimtb (26. August 2006)

Wer kommt mit? Alternativ RTF in Hennef
http://www.radsportclub-mayen.de
Grüße von Ines und Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (26. August 2006)

Bei guten Wetter gerne


----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2006)

Hallo,

habe für morgen eine Feierabendtour ins LMB gestellt.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. September 2006)

*Feierabendrunde* am Donnerstag ab Hennef/Sieglinde.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. September 2006)

Der oben beschriebene Termin ist bis auf weiteres gecancelt wegen unstabieler Wetterlage und fehlender Beteiligung.


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (15. September 2006)

Hmmm...


----------



## Redking (15. September 2006)

Junge Dame, was willst du uns damit sagen? 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (15. September 2006)

LuckyStrikaa schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm...


Tine , du mußt dich schon etwas etwas genauer äußern  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (15. September 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Tine , du mußt dich schon etwas etwas genauer äußern
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...




tja....was soll ich denn bei den ganzen profis hier sagen?bin ja froh dass ich überhaupt so ne überschrift gefunden habe womit ich was anfangen kann ^^


----------



## volker k (15. September 2006)

LuckyStrikaa schrieb:
			
		

> tja....was soll ich denn bei den ganzen profis hier sagen?bin ja froh dass ich überhaupt so ne überschrift gefunden habe womit ich was anfangen kann ^^




Heulen bringt nichts   (davo abgesehen : Überschriften werden Traditionell überbewertet   )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (15. September 2006)

Wahhh ich werd noch bekloppt wenn ichs nicht schon längst bin...
Ich habs dir doch gesagt...


----------



## volker k (15. September 2006)

LuckyStrikaa schrieb:
			
		

> Wahhh ich werd noch bekloppt wenn ichs nicht schon längst bin...
> Ich habs dir doch gesagt...




Echt ( kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern    ) ?


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (15. September 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Echt ( kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern    ) ?



Tz...
Wann fahren wir denn das nächste mal?
Hab mir das rad von meiner Schwester gegammelt...
das fährt sich besser als meins...Na ja vielleicht willst du ja gar nicht mehr (wär echt schade hat mir nämlich wirklich verdammt viel spaß gemacht)


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (15. September 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Junge Dame, was willst du uns damit sagen?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus



ich glaub ich weiß es selbst nich so ganz...:-(
sorry


----------



## Redking (16. September 2006)

LuckyStrikaa schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich weiß es selbst nich so ganz...:-(
> sorry


Brauchst dich doch nicht entschuldigen. Hauptsache du willst biken! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (16. September 2006)

Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst dich doch nicht entschuldigen. Hauptsache du willst biken!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Klar will ich das  
man muss es nur richtig können


----------



## Lipoly (16. September 2006)

LuckyStrikaa schrieb:
			
		

> Klar will ich das
> man muss es nur richtig können


 klaus will immer biken , der kann das auch so gut das wenn er anderen von seinem können abgibt er immernoch genug für sich selber hat, etwa so wie bei 

cheers 
lars

PS: ab dienstag bin ich auch wieder in den deutschen wäldern anzutreffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuckyStrikaa (17. September 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:


> klaus will immer biken , der kann das auch so gut das wenn er anderen von seinem können abgibt er immernoch genug für sich selber hat, etwa so wie bei
> 
> cheers
> lars
> ...



na ja jeder fängt mal klein an....
    
wieso bist du erst ab dienstag wieder da?


----------



## Lipoly (17. September 2006)

LuckyStrikaa schrieb:


> na ja jeder fängt mal klein an....
> 
> wieso bist du erst ab dienstag wieder da?




ich kann ja auchnit gut fahren(zumindest nit gut berghoch)! 

klaus weis es(aber sags nicht, klaus!)! man könnte sagen, ab dienstag bin ich noch ein paar % sportlicher unterwegs das ich auch berghoch nochwas reißen kann


----------



## volker k (17. September 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:


> ich kann ja auchnit gut fahren(zumindest nit gut berghoch)!
> 
> klaus weis es(aber sags nicht, klaus!)! man könnte sagen, ab dienstag bin ich noch ein paar % sportlicher unterwegs das ich auch berghoch nochwas reißen kann





Ich dachte das wird in einer anderen Einheit als Prozent gerechnet 


Du Fuchs du  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lipoly (17. September 2006)

volker k schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wird in einer anderen Einheit als Prozent gerechnet




dann weis es ja jeder einschließlich dem förster


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (17. September 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:


> dann weis es ja jeder einschließlich dem förster


----------



## Udo1 (30. September 2006)

Hallo,

habe für heute eine Tour für Kurzentschlossene eingestellt. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2910


----------



## Udo1 (30. September 2006)

Und hier dere kurze Tourbericht von der heutigen Spontantour,


Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe für heute eine Tour für Kurzentschlossene eingestellt.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2910


pünktlich um 13.30 Uhr trafen sich an der Sieglinde Mufflon, Udo1, sowie Andreas, der sich kurzfristig entschloß mitzufahren.
Von der Sieglinde ging es über die Siegenhardt am Steinbruch vorbei hoch nach HAPPERSCHOß. Weiter südlich des Giersbergs nach BRÖHL. Von dort weiter an der Bröhl stromaufwärts bis nach HOHNSCHEID. Hier zeigte uns Andreas den Drachenschanzenverweigerungsweg, war auch ganz nett, ich schaute Streckenweise nicht nach links . Wie folgten der Sieg weiter stromaufwärts bis MERTEN und BACH. Nach der Kreuzung BACH Siegtalstraße Richtung MITTELSCHEID ging es nach 100 m rechts auf den NP-Weg. Andreas und ich zogen es vor unsere Kräfte für die eventuell noch kommende Abfahrt aufzusparen . Mufflon zog durch und erkundete schon die vor uns liegende Strecke. Oben angekommen zogen wie es nach wenigen 100 Metern vor den weitern Wegverlauf zu Fuß zu bewältigen (wie DRACHENSCHANZE) . Nachdem wir auch dies geschafft hatten ging es durch ein langgestrecktes Tal bergauf bis nach MITTELSCHEID. Von dort auf Wirtschaftswegen bis nach BLANKENBERG und weiter über STEIN an der Sieg entlang zum Ausgangspunkt SIEGLINDE.
Es war eine schöne Tour bei ordentlichen Radlerwetter und mit zwei äußerst netten Mitfahrern. Mit hat es Spaß gemacht, Euch hoffentlich auch. Bis zur nächsten Tour.
Bilder sind leider nichts geworden, unscharf .
Im nachfolgenden Overlay fehlt ein Teil auf Grund von Akkuschwäche.


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (1. Oktober 2006)

Das hört sich ja cool an...
Vielleicht bin ich beim nächsten mal auch dabei, vorausgesetzt ich halte mit euch mit


----------



## JoKo1988 (1. Oktober 2006)

naja ich glaube ich fahr mal wieder ne cc tour
muss aber dann wieder auf meine fat alberts ausweichen, weil mit meinen momentanen reifen geht garnix außer bergrunter

und udo sag mal bitte einbisschen früher bescheid, wann du fährst

würde mal auch gerne ne sehr lastige single trail tour fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kanufreak (1. Oktober 2006)

Ist denn heut nix los? Hat keiner Bock ne Runde zu fahren?


----------



## Udo1 (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo JoKo


JoKo1988 schrieb:


> naja ich glaube ich fahr mal wieder ne cc tour
> muss aber dann wieder auf meine fat alberts ausweichen, weil mit meinen momentanen reifen geht garnix außer bergrunter
> 
> und udo sag mal bitte einbisschen früher bescheid, wann du fährst
> ...


hätte ich gerne gemacht, war aber am Tag zuvor gegen Abend aus denm Krankenhaus entlassen worden. Darum die kurzfristige Spontantour.
Bis demnächst. Vielleicht am Freitag bei der Bike & RunTour.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wenn jemand morgen Lust zu einer Spontanrunde hat. Nachfolgend der Link.

Start ist an der Sieglinde. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3028


----------



## Deleted 59760 (2. Oktober 2006)

wo oder was ist Sieglinde? bitte um aufklärung 

9:30 ist mir aber auch vieeeeeeeel zu früh


----------



## JoKo1988 (2. Oktober 2006)

ich fahre mit udo aber nur, wenn auf lahme und schwere freerider gewartet wird^^


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (2. Oktober 2006)

ixch fahre auch mit, aber nur wenn ihr rücksicht auf mich nehmt, denn ich bin etwas benachteiligt durch mein rad ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoKo1988 (2. Oktober 2006)

wenn ich mit meinen 19kg panzer ankomme, dann bist du doppelt so schnell wie ich^^
deswegen reifen wechseln und wieder fat alberts drauf^^


----------



## JoKo1988 (2. Oktober 2006)

Klaus Komme Morgen Mit Deinen Rocky An Sonst Wirds Unfair^^


----------



## Lipoly (2. Oktober 2006)

ich komme mit 110kg kati an also habt euch nit so


----------



## meti (2. Oktober 2006)

und das nur bei schönen wetter ! 
wie sieht es eigendlich mit strecken rund um winterscheid aus
schönen abend noch !


verkaufe  
--------------------
Cannondale r800


----------



## Lipoly (2. Oktober 2006)

meti schrieb:


> wie sieht es eigendlich mit strecken rund um winterscheid aus





singletrail eldorado!


----------



## meti (3. Oktober 2006)

mmhhh das hört sich ja schonmal gut an ! und wer zeigt mir die (auch ohne schönes wetter )


----------



## JoKo1988 (3. Oktober 2006)

single trail??? wo???? herdamit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ich will FAAAAHHHHHHHRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNN

man eh ich liebe single trails


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (3. Oktober 2006)

meti schrieb:


> und das nur bei schönen wetter !
> wie sieht es eigendlich mit strecken rund um winterscheid aus
> schönen abend noch !
> 
> ...



Rund um winterscheid kenne ich mich aus !


----------



## Kanufreak (3. Oktober 2006)

Moin moin, ich bin auch dabei!

Bis gleich, Gruss Marius


----------



## sibby08 (3. Oktober 2006)

Für alle kurzentschlossene und Langschläfer:

Heute Nachmittag um 14:00 Uhr 3-Täler-Tour 
Wer mitfahren möchte bitte hier eintragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3302

Wir sehen uns an der Sieglinde

Sibby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59760 (3. Oktober 2006)

<--immer noch nicht weiss wo oder was Sieglinde ist


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (3. Oktober 2006)

hey Ihrz...
Wollte mich nur mal so nebenbei für eure Hilfe bei der kleinen Runde bedanken...
Auch wenn ich gründlich abgekackt bin fand ichs sehr nett, wie ihr immer auf mich gewartet habt...
Und danke an Udo, dass du bei mir geblieben bist!
Vielleicht gibts ja wirklich jemanden, der mal mit mir Konditionstraining machen will!

Gruß

Tine


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (3. Oktober 2006)

CurseofSpawn schrieb:


> <--immer noch nicht weiss wo oder was Sieglinde ist



Wenn du von allner richtung seligental weiterfährst kommt auf dr linken seite eine einfahrt mit einem schild wo sieglinde draufsteht...da fährst du rein..


----------



## Mufflon (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Udo,

Danke an Dich und die Mitradler für die tolle Tour heute morgen. Die Talsperre wird demnächst noch öfters unter die Räder genommen.  

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## Udo1 (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo ihr Mitfahrer von der heutigen Spontantour Wahnbachtalsperre,


Mufflon schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> Danke an Dich und die Mitradler für die tolle Tour heute morgen. Die Talsperre wird demnächst noch öfters unter die Räder genommen.
> 
> ...


hier ein kurzer Tourbericht:
Überpünktlich trafen sich um 09.30 Uhr an der SIEGLINDE
LuckyStrikaa @ Tine
JoKo1988 @ Johannes
Redking @ Klaus
Mufflon @ ?
Kanufreak @ ?
Udo1 @ Udo
Johannes hatte gleich den Lars als persönlichen Mechaniker zur Sieglinde bestellt, um erst einmal zu schrauben. 





Die Kette musste erst einmal durchtrennt werden, um die neue Schaltung anzubauen, was nicht so einfach ging wie sich herausstellte.









Klaus unterstütze mit Rat und Tat die Instandsetzung. 




Nach dem letzten Schliff der Feineinstellung der Schaltug starteten wir mit 20 minütiger Verspätung zur Tour.
Die Strecke führte uns durch das Wahnbachtal auf breiten Wegen oberhalb zum östlichen Einstieg.










Mit Tine fuhr ich noch ein Stück weiter auf breitem Weg in Richtung HEISTERSCHOß, wo sich Tine von mir verabschiedete und wieder in Richtung SIEGLINDE zurückfuhr.
Nach dem Zusammentreffen mit den anderen ging es auf schmalen Trails hart am Ufer um die Talsperre.










Am Aussichtspunkt westlich WIESSCHEID hatten wir einen schönen Fernblick über die Talsperre bis zum Siebengebirge.









Im Hintergrund der große ÖLBERG.




Am Ende der Talsperre konnte man diesmal sogar den Grund erkennen, es fehlte einfach das Wasser.
Über den Damm am Ende des Vorstaubeckens ging es dann auf die westliche Seite der Talsperre. Der Weg führte uns auf schmalen Wegen durch Wasserfützen auf Wiesenweg, bei dem das Vorderrad stecken blieb, bis nach POHLHAUSEN. Von POHLHAUSEN ging es weiter, mit einem kurzen Schlenker, bis nach BRASCHOß. 




Von BRASCHOß aus hatte wir einen hervorragenden Blick zum Siebengebirge.
Am Haus DERENBACH verabschiedeten wir Klaus und Mufflon, die noch den HCM überwinden wollten. Mit Johannes und Kanufreak ging es auf kürzesten Weg zur Talsperre zum Wasserflaschen auffüllen. Hier verabschiedeten wir Kanufreak der in Richtung SIEGLINDE weiterfuhr. Nur mit der Hinterradbremse, Vorderbremse war ausgefallen wegen akuten Bremsbelagmangels, machte sich Johannes und ich auf den Weg nach SIEGBURG und SANKT AUGUSTIN.
Dafür das es regnen sollte war das Wetter ideal zum Radfahren, ich hatte ja auch die komplette Regenausrüstung im Rucksack mit. 
Es hat mir und Euch hoffentlich auch Spaß gemacht. Ihr ward nette 
Mitfahrer. Bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Oktober 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo JoKo
> 
> hätte ich gerne gemacht, war aber am Tag zuvor gegen Abend aus denm Krankenhaus entlassen worden. Darum die kurzfristige Spontantour.
> Bis demnächst. Vielleicht am Freitag bei der Bike & RunTour.



Hallo Udo!

Bin die letzte Bike&Run-Tour jetzt bereits 2 x nachgefahren. Beim ersten Mal wurde die Tour etwas länger, da ich nicht gleich auf Anhieb die Abzweigungen deiner "geheimen" Wege gefunden hatte. Beim zweiten Mal habe ich noch den Schlenker hoch nach Scheiderhöhe (wie ursprünglich bei der Tour von die geplant) mitgenommen. Habe oberhalb des HCM noch den Stefan getroffen. Diesmal auf einem anderen Bike und wieder wohlbehalten. Nur ein paar Kratzer und ein blauer Fleck zeugten noch von seinem Missgeschick  . Vielen Dank für die neuen Wegerfahrungen! Hoffe, dass ich kommenden Freitag pünktlich Feierabend machen und bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter teilnehmen kann. Allerdings fürchte ich, dass es bei der von dir geplanten Fahrdauer gegen Ende schon ziemlich dunkel sein könnte.

Schönen Gruß

Peter


----------



## Udo1 (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Peter,


petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> 
> Bin die letzte Bike&Run-Tour jetzt bereits 2 x nachgefahren. Beim ersten Mal wurde die Tour etwas länger, da ich nicht gleich auf Anhieb die Abzweigungen deiner "geheimen" Wege gefunden hatte. Beim zweiten Mal habe ich noch den Schlenker hoch nach Scheiderhöhe (wie ursprünglich bei der Tour von die geplant) mitgenommen. Habe oberhalb des HCM noch den Stefan getroffen. Diesmal auf einem anderen Bike und wieder wohlbehalten. Nur ein paar Kratzer und ein blauer Fleck zeugten noch von seinem Missgeschick  . Vielen Dank für die neuen Wegerfahrungen! Hoffe, dass ich kommenden Freitag pünktlich Feierabend machen und bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter teilnehmen kann. Allerdings fürchte ich, dass es bei der von dir geplanten Fahrdauer gegen Ende schon ziemlich dunkel sein könnte.
> 
> ...


 
gegen 19.00 Uhr wollte und werde ich auch (vorausgesetzt keine Pannen) zurück sein.
Dessen ungeachtet wäre eine Lampe und ein Rücklicht im Rucksack bei dieser Jahreszeit nicht verkehrt. Habe immer ein Satz dabei. 
Bis, vielleicht am Freitag, zur Tour.


----------



## Redking (3. Oktober 2006)

Danke Udo für die Tour bei hervorragenden Wetter. 
















Gruß
Klaus


----------



## JoKo1988 (3. Oktober 2006)

dat stimmt. 
war ne schöne tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meti (3. Oktober 2006)

das ist die hauptsache es hat spaß gemacht ! 
mal was anderes suche strecken richtung winterscheid die ecke 
hab kein gecko u.s.w nur meine birne deshalb wäre ein scout aller winnetou schon was feines !


verkaufe 
--------------------
Cannondale r800


----------



## Lipoly (3. Oktober 2006)

meti schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes suche strecken richtung winterscheid die ecke
> hab kein gecko u.s.w nur meine birne deshalb wäre ein scout aller winnetou schon was feines !


wie gesagt, da ich ab udn an auchmal wieder MTB fahn muss/will kann ich dir da gerne mal was zeigen! um schreckenberg  habe ich mit dem orangenen ding bike ein paar sehr nette sachen gefunden auf denen es mit dem fahrrad noch viel flowiger gewesen wäre! ideal ist auch die WANDERKARTE SIEGHÖHENWEGE in 1:25000 alles was dort nur noch mit viel fantasie als weg zu sehen ist ist ein schöner trail  




			
				Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Johannes hatte gleich den Lars als persönlichen Mechaniker zur Sieglinde bestellt, um erst einmal zu schrauben.


Mach ich doch gerne! Hab danach noch ne hübsche 50km tour richtung Much angefahren und bin dann nach hause um im gruppenverband erneut aufzubrechen(mann sind im siegtal richtung bröltal rüber geile wege, einer kam mitten nach 5m steilwand auf der B478 raus!)



mfg lars


----------



## Kanufreak (3. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
vielen Dank an Udo für die gute Führung! 

PS: Mein Name ist Marius 



@Lars: Du wohnst 200m von mir weg?


----------



## JoKo1988 (3. Oktober 2006)

lol ihr seit nachbarn und kennt euch net mal^^


----------



## Lipoly (3. Oktober 2006)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> lol ihr seit nachbarn und kennt euch net mal^^



das prob ist das unser kaff so riesig ist das man nicht jeden persöhnlich  kennt!
vom sehen/höhren kenne ich marius

meine "fahrrad-bauwerke" am ortseingang kennt sowieso jeder aus dem dorf 


mfg lars


----------



## Kanufreak (3. Oktober 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:


> meine "fahrrad-bauwerke" am ortseingang kennt sowieso jeder aus dem dorf




Das stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (4. Oktober 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:


> meine "fahrrad-bauwerke" am ortseingang kennt sowieso jeder aus dem dorf
> 
> 
> mfg lars


 
Sind die eigendlich auch "Kati" tauglich  (Am Federweg scheitert es sicherlich nicht  )

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Lipoly (4. Oktober 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Sind die eigendlich auch "Kati" tauglich  (Am Federweg scheitert es sicherlich nicht  )
> 
> Gruß
> Sibby



nee aber an der stabilität der holzkonstruktion


----------



## sibby08 (4. Oktober 2006)

Kleine Nachlese zur 3-TÃ¤ler-Tour am Tag der Deutschen Einheit.
Das Ziel war in einer Tour alle 3 FluÃtÃ¤ler zukreuzen. Aber eigendlich waren es ja 4 wie Andreas richtiger Weise anmerkte.
Die Mitfahrer waren:
Andreas-MTB
Cheetah
Wingover
und ich sÃ¤t de jÃ¤ck, Sibby08 als Guide.
Los ging es kurz nach 14:00 Uhr ab der Sieglinde Richtung dem Ã¼bersehenen *1. Tal, das Wahnbachtal.*
von hier aus ging es hoch nach HapperschoÃ




Weiter auf breiten Wirtschaftsweg abwÃ¤rts nach BrÃ¶l bis kurz vor dem Bauernhof. Hier konnte ich den Mitfahrern noch einen "Hidden Trail" der uns ins Dorf fÃ¼hrte zeigen.
Nun waren wir im *2. Tal, dem BrÃ¶ltal* angekommen. 
Unser Weg fÃ¼hrte uns der BrÃ¶l aufwÃ¤rts folgend Richtung "Kotzberg" (O-Ton Wingover). Hier habe ich dann schnell gemerkt das knapp 2 Monate ohne Biken nicht spurlos an mir vorÃ¼ber gegangen sind. 




Oben auf der RÃ¶merstraÃe angekommen ging es weiter zum "Andreas Trail" einen schÃ¶nen , flowigen Trail.




Am Trail Ende verabschiedete sich Andreas der Leider spÃ¤ter noch zur Arbeit musste  . 
Ab hier begann dann aber auch schon frÃ¼her als angekÃ¼ndigt die âVerfahr Garantieâ. Irgendwie schaffte es der Guide nicht die 2 Ã¼brigen wie geplant Richtung Oberhalberg zu fÃ¼hren  . Kurzerhand beschlossen wir diesen Abschnitt zur Explorer Tour zu machen (was blieb uns auch anderes Ã¼brig). Wie so oft endeten auch hier die Wege mitten im Wald. Irgendwann standen wir aber wieder ungefÃ¤hr am Anfang des âAndreas Trailâ. Ab hier Ã¼bernahm Wingover das Guiding und zeigte uns noch 2 schÃ¶ne mit speed fahrbare Downhills. Wir fuhren weiter bis hoch auf die Drachenschanze und genossen dort bei einer kleinen StÃ¤rkung die schÃ¶ne Aussicht auf das sich nÃ¤hernde Regengebiet. 
Ungeschickter Weise habe ich meine gute Radbrille auf dem Bike vergessen und sie hat sich beim Start dann ins Hinterad gewunden. Das Resultat brauche ich ja nicht weiter erwÃ¤hnen   . 
Hier Wingover und Cheetah am Eingang des Drachenschanzen Downhills.



 



Unten angekommen waren wir nun im *3. Tal, das Siegtal*
Ab hier haderte Cheetah immer wieder mit seinem hinteren Schnellspanner der offenbar die Ursache fÃ¼r die SchleifgerÃ¤usche seiner Bremse war (oder auch noch ist?).
In Stein angekommen guidete Cheetah uns Richtung Birth Ã¼ber einen sehr schÃ¶nen Single Trail. Hier verabschiedete sich aufgrund der vorgerÃ¼ckten Zeit dann auch Wingover. In Birth fÃ¼hrte mich Cheetah noch zu einem mir unbekannten Einstieg zum *4. Tal, das Hanfbachtal *bevor er sich auch verabschiedete.
Die vorgenommen Trails habe ich hier nicht mehr mitgenommen, da ich noch halbwegs vor dem Dunkel werden zuhause sein wollte. Mittlerweile hatte es dann auch noch zu regnen angefangen.
Gegen 19.00 Uhr war ich dann endlich, vÃ¶llig platt zuhause. So Saft und kraftlos war noch nicht mal nach der Nutscheid Megabike.
Am Ende standen bei mir 42,5 Km auf dem Tacho bei rund netto 4 Stunden Fahrzeit (bei Wingover dÃ¼rfte es deutlich weniger Km gewesen sein da er die Tour hauptsÃ¤chlich auf dem Hinterrad zurÃ¼ck legte, RESPEKT  )
Danke an die Mitfahrer fÃ¼r das Co-Guiding. Mir hat es gefallen.

GruÃ
Sibby


----------



## Udo1 (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

da für morgen keine Tour im LMB steht, hier eine Abenteuertour für unerschrockene, denen ein paar Brombeerranken nichts ausmachen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3328


----------



## meti (11. Oktober 2006)

wer fährt denn so am we ! 
und besser noch (wer nimmt mich mit ?) 
hauptsache nicht um die wahnbachtalsperre und auch keine ich brauch bilder tour ! 
also jungs/mädels bei int. reinschreiben 



verkaufe 
_______________
cannondale  rennrad


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,


meti schrieb:


> wer fährt denn so am we !
> und besser noch (wer nimmt mich mit ?)
> hauptsache nicht um die wahnbachtalsperre und auch keine ich brauch bilder tour !
> also jungs/mädels bei int. reinschreiben
> ...


schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2554


----------



## soka70 (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 
ist die o.g. Tour von Dir auch was für eine Anfängerin, zwar mit Biss aber ohne wirklich technischem Fahrvermögen, wenn es schmal und holprig wird?!?!?

Ansonsten bin ich auch noch auf der Suche nach einer schönen Tour im Raum Hennef am Samstag, 14.10. im Rahmen von 13 bis ca 17 Uhr!!! 

Falls jemand einen Tipp hat.....

Gruß Sonja


----------



## Schnegge (12. Oktober 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2554



@Udo: Mein Reden...  

@Sonja: Die Tour is' bis auf wenige sehr kurze Stellen technisch nicht alzu schwierig. Das Tempo is' bewusst mit langsam angegeben, es wir also auch auf Leute gewartet  die SChlüsselstellen absteigen oder das letzte Stück am Berg schieben müssen oder möchten  .

gruß
Jörg


----------



## meti (12. Oktober 2006)

danke für denn tip ! 
nur leider zu spät wat soll ich denn denn ganzen morgen machen (nee nee dann lieber alleine nee explorer tour richtung nutscheid ) 
viel spaß bei eurer tour !

gruß
Sven


----------



## SUMB1981 (13. Oktober 2006)

Viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour, leider kann ich Samstags nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Schnegge,


Schnegge schrieb:


> @Udo: Mein Reden...
> 
> @Sonja: Die Tour is' bis auf wenige sehr kurze Stellen technisch nicht alzu schwierig. Das Tempo is' bewusst mit langsam angegeben, es wir also auch auf Leute gewartet  die SChlüsselstellen absteigen oder das letzte Stück am Berg schieben müssen oder möchten  .
> 
> ...


Deine heutige Tour war Super. Ich habe einige unbekannte Abschnitte kennengelernt. Leider signalisierte mein junger Begleiter, dass er sich voll verausgabt hat, sodass es besser war die Heimfahrt anzutreten. Kurz vor den heimischen Herd ereilte mich noch ein Plattfuß vorne. Es war eine schöne Tour mit alten Bekannten, mir hat es jedenfalls riesigen Spaß bereitet. 
Nachfolgend noch einige Bilder:






























Na Ja [email protected] Stefan ist auch mit Dreck der Schönste


----------



## meti (22. Oktober 2006)

wollte nur danke sagen für denn tip ! 
vom netten univega fahren von heute morgen !
also wer gemeint ist weis bescheid !

gruß meti 

verkaufe 
------------------
STORCK REBEL CARBON  Rahmen 
COLNAGO DREAM B-Stay


----------



## Udo1 (7. November 2006)

Hallo,

werde mal dieses Thema mal schnell auf die erste Seite bringen. 

habe für den 11.11. einen Rundkurs ins LMB gestellt.

Tour wird locker gestaltet werden. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3565

Es könnten so ungefähr 16 Punkte werden.
Die Pausen werden im Kreis gefahren.


----------



## guido p (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
nach längerer MTB Pause(bin halt viel Rennrad gefahren  wollt ich mal hören,ob am Samstag oder Sonntag so gegen 13 Uhr jemand Lust hat, ab Sieglinde ne Runde an der Wahnbachtalsperre entlang zu fahren.Wird ne leichte Tour werden.
Fahrzeit ca. 1,5h


----------



## Race4Hills (17. Januar 2007)

Hier noch der Link vom Video HeilbrunnenTrail 2007

Viel Spass bein GUUUCKEN   

Gruss Jens


----------



## Udo1 (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust zu einer kleinen Tour? Morgen für 8-10WP
Treffpunkt 17.30 Uhr Sieglinde.


----------



## sibby08 (7. März 2007)

Hallo @all!

Im folgenden möchte ich Euch einen Bericht über meine 1. Bike Reise geben. Der Weg führte mich nach Mallorca zu M-Bike.


*M-Bike Tourenwoche vom 25.02.2007  04.03.2007 auf Mallorca/ Cala Radjada *
Weg mit den Winterspeck  so lautet das Motto von www.M-Bike.de für diese Tourenwoche. Eine Woche lang geführte Touren (5 an der Zahl).
Beim ersten Blick auf das Abend-Buffet im Hotel wird schnell klar das hier nicht nur gegen die Winterpfunde gekämpft wird, sondern auch gegen die in der Woche angefutterten Kalorien. Aber fangen wir vorne an:
*25.02.07: Anreise*
Das Bike und die Klamotten am Vorabend eingecheckt, ging es am Sonntagmorgen pünktlich um 5:20 Uhr in die Luft. Auf Mallorca konnte ich schnell mein Gepäck in Empfang nehmen und machte mich auf zum vereinbarten Treffpunkt, wo Alex von M-Bike mich in Empfang nahm. Wir warteten noch auf Georg, der kurz nach mir aus München anreiste. Alex brachte uns dann sicher ins Hotel nach Cala Ratjada. Am Nachmittag habe ich nach einer wohlverdienten und ausgedehnten Siesta erst mal mein Bike ausgepackt und im Hotelzimmer zusammen geschraubt. Danach startete ich bei herrlichen 22°C zu einer ersten kleinen Testrunde. Doch auf einmal zog sich der Himmel zu und es hatte kräftig an zu schütten und stürmen angefangen - super! Dafür fahr ich nach Malle, hätte ich auch zu hause haben können. Es kann nur besser werden.
*26.02.07: Montag Tour*
D-Day. Es geht los. Ich mache mich auf zur ersten Herausforderung - das umfangreiche Frühstücks-Buffet. Alles da was das Herz begehrt und mächtig Kalorien beinhaltet: lecker Speck, Spiegel- und Rührei, Würstchen, Beans und allerlei süße Versuchungen. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich ein wenig hingegeben habe. Nach dem Frühstück habe ich dann mein Bike geschnappt und bin die rund 200m zur Radstation. Pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr leiteten uns Alex und Markus zu einem Platz wo wir als erstes Grundlagen der Fahrtechnik vermittelt bekommen haben und sie sich auch ein Bild von uns machen konnten. Danach ging es durch den Wald erst mal hoch zum Leuchtturm, dem östlichsten Teil von Mallorca. Oben angekommen wurden wir über den weiteren Tourverlauf, der heute rund um Cala Ratjada führte, eingewiesen. 





Für die Abfahrt konnten wir uns aufteilen. Der eine Teil ist mit Alex einen kniffligen und felsigen Singletrail runter und Markus ist den Weg wie wir gekommen sind runter. Selbstredend das ich mit Alex gefahren bin. Der Trail war so geil, dass ich den am Abend nach der Tour noch 2x gefahren bin. Ich habe versucht diesen auf Video zu bannen, doch leider ist der Film sehr verwackelt und man sieht nichts Richtig, schade. An dem größten Strand des Ortes vorbei, der Cala Agulla, machten wir uns auf in den Pinien Wald. Der Boden war teilweise recht anspruchsvoll durch unzähligen Wurzeln und Felsbrocken. Auf der anderen Seite des Pinienwalds, oberhalb der Cala Mesquida, machten wir erstmal Rast. *



*
Nach der Pause wurde es erst einmal sehr sandig auf einem Teilstück des Weges in Richtung Capdepera. Dort sind wir noch hoch zur Castell de Capdepera. Wir genossen kurz die Aussicht auf den gegenüber liegenden Berg Puig de Cova Negra bevor die Gruppe sich erneut kurz aufteilte, um diesen für den Tag höchsten Berg noch mitzunehmen. Ich quälte mich mit einem 192er Puls den geteerten Weg hoch. Die anschließende Abfahrt auf der anderen Seite war loses Geröll mit bis zu 40% Gefälle (ähnlich der Drachenschanzen Abfahrt). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unten angekommen sind wir Richtung Küste und dann an der Promenade weiter Richtung Hafen. Dort saßen schon Markus und der Rest im Cafe Nora.





Der erste Tag hat mich voll begeistert, keine Spur von Abgedroschenheit oder Programm runter spulen und fertig. Die haben selber einfach Spaß am Biken und spaß gab es auch eine Menge während der Tour. 
*



*​ 
*27.02.07: Dienstag Tour*
Vorweg: am Buffett habe ich heute normal gefrühstückt, lauter gesunde Sachen. Pünktlich ging es dann wieder, nachdem wir unseren Proviant verstaut hatten, um 10:00 Uhr los zur Dienstag Tour südlichwestlich Richtung Arta. Am Anfang führte uns der Weg viel über Asphalt. Doch immer wieder wurde die Strasse verlassen und vornehmlich auf Finka Wegen und Singletrails fortgesetzt, gespickt mit Steinen und Stufen. Später, nachdem wir den für diesen Tag den höchsten Punkt erreichten, haben wir von der Strasse kaum noch was gesehen. Zuerst führte uns der Weg abwärts auf einen Trail mit losen und festen Steinen. Faustgroße Brocken wurden hoch gegen den Rahmen geschleudert (und der Lack am Speci hat nicht einen Kratzer!), die Talas muß schwerst arbeit leisten und dies mit Bravour. Ein paar Meter wieder hinauf ergoß sich uns ein fantastisches Panorama.



Der Weg führte uns weiter zu einer kleinen Bucht, in der wir unsere Siesta gehalten haben. *



*​
Von hier an wurde der Rückweg angetreten, natürlich fast ausschließlich auf Trails, die mit dem Auto nicht befahrbar währen und auch mitunter sehr sandig. 





Rund 10 Km vor unserem Ziel, dem Cafe Nora am Hafen, wurde die Gruppe aufgeteilt. Heute leitete Alex die einfachere Runde und Markus hatte für unsere Gruppe von 3 Bikern noch ein paar knackige Anstiege und Singletrails aus dem Ärmel gezaubert. Im Cafe habe ich mir erst mal ein wohlverdientes Erdinger Alkohohlfrei einverleibt. Der Krönende Abschluss einer landschaftlich, wie technisch reizvollen Tour. Kann das überhaupt noch übertroffen werden? 
*



*

- Ende Teil 1 -


----------



## sibby08 (7. März 2007)

M-Bike Tourenwoche, Teil 2

*28.02.07: Mittwoch Tour *​Und ob! Heute ist die Tour mit den meisten Höhenmetern. Wir starten mit Alex um 10:00 Uhr in einer kleinen Gruppe von 4 Bikern. Über Straßen und Feldwegen ging es zunächst nach Arta, wo wir kurz dahinter die festen Wege verlassen haben, um in ein für Wanderer und MTB freigegebenen Naturpark abzubiegen. Zunächst ging es auf den 360m hohen Puig des Castellot. Von hier ergoss sich uns mal wieder eine fantastische Aussicht auf das bergige Umland und auch auf unser nächstes Ziel, den Puig des Corb mit 439m höchsten Berg für heute. ​



​Dort angekommen zeigte uns Alex noch ein paar Stellen, die wir auf der Freitag Tour noch anfahren werden. Hinunter ging es auf einen anderen Weg als wir hochgefahren sind. Wir folgten einen flowigen Serpentinen Trail zur Abwechslung mal weitestgehend mit weichem Untergrund. ​



​Kurz vor unserem Mittagsziel wechselte der Trail in einen festen Weg mit fast Durchweg einer Rinne in der Mitte. Eine Rinne die mir meinen schlimmsten Sturz bescherte. Ich folgte Alex auf der rechten Wegesseite und habe dabei ein paar hartnäckige Aststummeln eines Pistazien Strauches, die seitlich in den Weg ragten, übersehen. Mit dem Oberarm habe ich diese gestreift und dabei die Kontrolle über mein Bike bei Tempo 36 verloren und bin in die Rinne geraten. Hier stellte sich das Vorderrad quer und ich flog in hohen bogen mit dem Kopf zuerst in den Drahtzaun auf der linken Wegseite. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie mein Kopf ohne Helm ausgesehen hätte wenn ich mir die Druck- und Bruchstellen am Helm so ansehe. Der Helm ist natürlich Schrott. Weiter denke ich hat mein Trinkrucksack mit gefüllter Trinkblase mich vor Rückenverletzungen bewahrt. So wie ich es bisher beurteilen kann habe ich lediglich ein paar kleinere Prellungen und Blutergüsse an mehreren Körperstellen davon getragen. Nachdem ich mich gesammelt hatte fuhren wir kurz weiter zu der einsamen Bucht in der wir unsere Mittagsrast abgehalten haben. Das Bike hat den Sturz bis auf einen verbogenen Sattel gut überstanden. Den konnten wir aber wieder vor Ort richten. Nach der Pause hatten wir noch 4 kleinere Anstiege zu bewältigen, ​



​bevor es dann tendenziell bergab über einen stillgelegten Bahnweg bei Arta zurück nach Cala Ratjada ging. ​



​In unserem Stammkaffee ließen wir den Tag bei einem wieder mal leckeren Erdinger ausklingen. Am Abend merkte ich so langsam alle Knochen und sämtliche Verfärbungen stellen sich ein. Ob ich die Donnerstag Tour fahren kann werde ich sehen. ​*



*​​*01.03.07: Donnerstag Tour*​Was für ein Morgen, strahlend blauer Himmel und um 8:00 Uhr bereits 14°. Mir geht es soweit ganz gut und so habe ich mich entschlossen heute auch die Tour zu fahren. Getreu nach dem Tomburger Motto Wir sind ja nicht zum Spaß hier  Recht haben sie. Nach dem Frühstück geht es auf zur Station, wo ich mir erst mal einen neuen Helm ausleihe. Die heutige Tour ist mehr oder weniger einige Regenerations-Tour. Am Ende stehen 48 Km auf dem Tacho und knapp 600 Höhenmetern. Sehr Reizvoll bei der Tour war heute der ca 5 km lange Trail auf der 1974 stillgelegten Bahnstrecke Richtung Son Severa.​*






*​Da wurden die Muskeln so richtig gelockert. Teilweise war die Strecke von Gräsern und dornigen Pistazien Sträuchern recht zugewuchert. ​

Hier viel dann auch von einer weiblichen Teilnehmerin der Spruch des Tages:  Du Franzi, heut abend braust kein Pealing mehr, da ist schon alles runter.  Recht hatte sie, die Beine waren schon ein wenig ramponiert. Hinter dem Ort führten uns die Guides auf einer ehemaligen CC-Strecke auf der Hermidas schon sein Unwesen getrieben hat. Zurück in Son Severa gönnten wir uns eine Erfrischung bevor uns der Heimweg noch den ein und anderen schönen Trail und den einzigsten (!) Plattfuß der Woche bescherte. Den Abschluss bildete einmal mehr ein Besuch der gesamten Gruppe in einem Lokal an der Hafen Promenade in Cala Radjada. Leider führten die noch kein Erdinger.​*



*​​*- Ende Teil 2 -*​


----------



## Cheetah (7. März 2007)

*Franzi  *

So so, dann können wir hier Franzi noch lange suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (8. März 2007)

M-Bike Tourenwoche, Teil 3

*02.03.07: Freitag Tour*​eine schöne Woche neigt sich dem Ende. Die letzte Tour führt uns von Cala Ratjada über Arta, Ermita de Betlem nach Colonia de Sant Pere. Dem offiziellen Ende der heutigen Tour. In Arta hatten wir heute einen Treppen Contest. Im Bild der älteste (und fitteste) Teilnehmer mit 62 Jahren. Hut ab! ​*



*​Um zur Ermita de Betlem zu kommen mussten wir zuerst einmal einen Serpentinen Weg hoch und ein Stück weit auf der anderen Seite runter. ​Oberhalb der Ermita haben wir heute unsere Pause abgehalten mit herrlichen Fernblick auf die Bucht von Alcudia.​



​Nach der Pause ging es auf den schwersten von allen Singletrails während der Woche abwärts nach Betlem. Selbst die Locals hier fahren den nicht zu 100%. Trotz der Schiebeeinlagen war es sehr schön.​



​In Betlem angekommen führten uns die Guides an der Küste entlang nach Colonia de Sant Pere. Hier genossen wir bei einem Kaffee und Käsekuchen das über 20° warme Wetter. Kurz darauf ist Jessica mit dem Bus gekommen um uns abzuholen. Da ich ja schließlich mitten im Winterpokal steckte und mein eigenes Bike dabei hatte fragte ich nach einem Weg zurück. Alex und Markus wollten eh mit dem Rad zurückfahren und so folgten Georg und ich Ihnen. Es wurde der kürzeste und schnellste Weg über die Strasse genommen. ​*






*​​​*Fazit:*​Ich muss ein riesengroßes Lob an Jessica, Markus und Alex aussprechen für eine supertolle kurzweilige Woche. Es kommen alle auf Ihre kosten und man (Frau) muss kein Konditionsbolzen sein. Ich kann diese Tourenwoche nur jeden an Herz legen der mal eine Woche Bike Urlaub unter Gleichgesinnten verbringen will. ​Für die Statisten: Inkl. Eigener Touren 325 KM und 4372 Höhenmeter. ​






​​So das wars! Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch ein Stückweit mit diesem Reisebericht unterhalten.​​PS: Wer Rechtschreib- / Grammatikfehler findet darf sie behalten - Ist Geschenkt  ​


----------



## sibby08 (8. März 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *Franzi  *
> 
> So so, dann können wir hier Franzi noch lange suchen.


 

Ja, ich hab Franzi kennengelernt, die ist lieb und Nett


----------



## Bikenstoffel (8. März 2007)

Hallo Sibby,

sehr schöner Bericht über eine tolle Bikewoche   - da kommt man richtig ins Träumen.

Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle mal mit dem Hersteller/Importeur Deines Helms in Verbindung setzen. Einige Firmen geben einen Nachlaß bis zu 50 % beim Kauf eines neuen Helms wenn man den beschädigten Helm einschickt.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. März 2007)

Schöner Bericht Udo, Zeichen eines tollen unvergesslichen Urlaubs!Währe vielleicht auch noch was für Mikkaels Bike-Reisen-Fred.

Guter Gedanke von Christoph, würde ich auf jeden Fall mal einen Gedanken dran verschwenden!


----------



## sibby08 (8. März 2007)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> Hallo Sibby,
> 
> sehr schöner Bericht über eine tolle Bikewoche   - da kommt man richtig ins Träumen.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Hinweis. Ist auch schon geklärt, der Hersteller gibt 50% bei Neukauf, egal welches Modell aus der Produktpallette. Abwicklung erfolgt über den Fachhandel und der Helm muss als Nachweis eingeschickt werden und nicht älter als 2 Jahre sein. Trifft bei mir alles zu und ich habe mich für das gleiche Modell entschieden. Ich denke heute oder morgen werde ich den bekommen, war in meinem Farbwunsch leider nicht vorrätig.


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2007)

5. CTF Brohltal.

Wer interesse hat kann sich hier eintragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4253

und hier weitere Info´s zum Ablauf erhalten
http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.html

PS: Bis jetzt sieht die Wetter Prognose sehr gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (2. April 2007)

Kleine Nachlese zur Brohltal CTF.

In Buisdorf trafen sich zur frühen Stunde
Sonja @SoKa70
Renate @Harnas 
Jörge @Schnegge 
Frank @Cheetah 
..... @helman (sorry, Vornamen habe ich nicht behalten)
Udo @sibby08
um bei besten Sonnenschein den Weg nach Wehr anzutreten. Auf der A61 trafen wir dann noch auf Montana, Sunnybubbles und Hama 687 sowie in Wehr noch auf Ini-Mtb, Race4hills, Redking, Ommer und noch den ein und anderen (wo ich leider nicht alle Namen behalten habe).
Kurz nach 9:00 Uhr machten wir uns dann in 3 Gruppen auf den Weg (Wellnessgruppe, schnelle Truppe und die noch etwas schnellere Truppe  ). Ab hier hat dann der Guide "Beschilderung" das Zepter übernommen und uns ohne zu verfahren über die 52 km Runde sicher geleitet. 
Nachfolgend nun ein paar Impressionen von der Strecke aus Sicht der Wellnesser:
Klaus der Rennfahrer




"Ich-wills-Wissen" Frank




Die Damen, die auch Berg hoch Ihr Lächern nie verloren haben:
Ines, Renate, Kerstin und Sonja


 

 

 



Guido "Ich fahr nur wegen den lecker Essen hier während der Tour und dem anschließenden Steak(s) mit"




Alex, mit geballter Kraft den Uphill auch mal "one Hand" fährt




Sowie alle vereint auf der Aussichtsplattform nach dem langen Uphill





Ein paar Bilder mehr findet Ihr in meinem Fotoalbum.

Ein Wehrmutstropfen hatten wir aber:
Im Ziel gab es *keine Steaks* mehr  (ob Montana da jemals noch mal mitkommt  ).
Mir hat es auf jeden fall wieder einmal viel Spaß bereitet mit Euch zu fahren


----------



## Montana (2. April 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Kleine Nachlese zur Brohltal CTF.
> 
> In Buisdorf trafen sich zur frühen Stunde
> Sonja @SoKa70
> ...




Danke für den tollen Bericht Udo  . Du hast alles klasse zusammengefasst. Nur Eins blieb unklar nach dem Lesen und das möchte ich hier gerne kundtun :

Ich habe mich in dieser genial netten Gruppe bei diesem erstklassigen Wetter sauwohl gefühlt und ich werde trotz der leider fehlenden Steaks beim nächsten Mal 100 % wieder dabei sein. Denn die Bratwurst war doch auch klasse.  

Viele Grüße und bis bald 

Guido
_Montana_


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. April 2007)

Lars





Ines und Klaus





Guido





Alex


----------



## Redking (5. April 2007)

Frank:





Alex, Kerstin, Udo, Ines, Sonja, 





Jens:





Sonja:





Alex





Christorph:





Jörg:





Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sun909 (5. April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
jemand Lust, Ostermontag eine Tour zu machen?

Würden gerne von Hennef aus Richtung Eitorf fahren, die Drachenfliegerrampe runter, weiter über Altenbödingen nach Bröl, Happerschoß, Wahnbachtalsperre, Steinbruch, HCM Pfad....

Abfahrtszeit sollte 10Uhr Hennef Bahnhof sein, ggf. auch eine halbe Stunde später. 

Route steht nicht 100%, kennen einige schöne Stellen, wenn jemand aber einen anderen Trail kennt, nehmen wir auch gerne diesen. 

Geschwindigkeit zwischen langsam und schnell, es wird gewartet. Schwierigkeit mittel, da einige steilere Stücke zu bewältigen sind. 

Da 20Grad angesagt sind, ist am Ende die Einkehr in die Sieglinde oder einen anderen schönen Biergarten geplant... 

Schöne Grüße
SUN909 aka Carsten (der mit dem Smart  )


----------



## sibby08 (5. April 2007)

Ich werde einfach ignoriert  






...dabei bin ich doch klar und deutlich ganz rechts zu erkennen


----------



## Schnegge (5. April 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...dabei bin ich doch klar und deutlich ganz rechts zu erkennen



Stimmt, dass Testbike ist nicht zu übersehen  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Schnegge (5. April 2007)

Da is' doch noch die Renate drauf:


Redking schrieb:


> Sonja:



... und hier rechts der Helmut


Redking schrieb:


> Jörg:


----------



## sibby08 (5. April 2007)

Klaus, hattest Du nicht auch Bilder bei der CTF gemacht?


----------



## inimtb (6. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen, danke für die schönen Beiträge und Bilder.  Von der ganz schnellen Truppe wurde übrigens berichtet, dass man die Tour so toll fand, weil die Verpflegung auch so gut war. Da gab es belegte Brote  an der ersten Verpflegungsstelle und Steaks im Ziel.  Was sagt uns das? Beim nächsten mal Start um acht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (6. April 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, danke für die schönen Beiträge und Bilder.  Von der ganz schnellen Truppe wurde übrigens berichtet, dass man die Tour so toll fand, weil die Verpflegung auch so gut war. Da gab es belegte Brote  an der ersten Verpflegungsstelle und Steaks im Ziel.  Was sagt uns das? Beim nächsten mal Start um acht!!!



Hallo Ines, 

ausser Schinken- und Käsebrote gab es auch kleine Nußecken und mit Pudding gefüllte Berliner, aber auch für Langsamfahrer. Gestartet bin ich um 8:45 Uhr.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Race4Hills (5. Mai 2007)

*Was sagt Ihr dazu, 
*

*von Reitern wird hier nicht gesprochen und das durch die Forstwirtschaft viele Waldwege unbegehbar sind, was durch die schwere Maschienen verursacht wird, steht auch nihts im Artikel.*

Ich würde sagen schlecht rescherschiert.Alles Kinderkacke

*Gefahr auf Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad*

 					VON VON INGO LANG, 20.04.07, 11:10h
*Lohmar - *In Bikerkreisen hat der "Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad", der westlich der Franzhäuschenstraße beginnt und in der Schmiedgasse im Zentrum endet, einen geradezu legendären Ruf. Und zwar weit über die Region hinaus. Da gilt diese Piste durch die Idylle des Holzbachtals und entlang des Auelsbachs als Herausforderung, wie begeisterte Beschreibungen im Internet zeigen. Es lag auf der Hand, dass die heimische CDU vor wenigen Monaten beantragte, aus dem "Geheimtipp" eine offizielle Mountainbikestrecke zu machen.  Die Verwaltung nahm diese Anregung auf und fragte unter anderem beim Landesbetrieb Wald und Holz NRW nach (früher hieß es Forstamt), ob gegen solche Pläne etwas einzuwenden sei. Und ob, lautete die behördliche Antwort: "Aus forstfachlicher Sicht wird die Einrichtung der vorgenannten Mountainbike-Strecke abgelehnt." 
 Grobstollige Reifen 
 Die Behörde wolle den Wald vor Schäden bewahren, die zum Beispiel von Mountainbikern im Forst verursacht würden. Deren Bestreben sei ja gerade "das Befahren von natürlich gewachsenem Gelände mit grobstolligen Reifen". Bodenverdichtungen und Wurzelschäden an Bäumen seien da unvermeidlich. Zudem sei Radfahren im Wald nur auf festen Wegen erlaubt, wozu der so genannte Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad nicht zähle. Hierbei handele es sich "vielmehr um einen Erdpfad, der ursprünglich durch ungeregelte fußläufige Nutzung von Erholungssuchenden entstanden ist", analysieren die Forstfachkräfte. Dass er "nunmehr häufig ordnungswidrig auch von Mountainbikern genutzt" wird, werde "von hier aus verfolgt". Weiter verweist die Behörde auf die hohe strukturelle Vielfalt der Waldflächen und den Wert der Bäche für Amphibien-, Reptilien- und Wasserinsektenarten. Der Holzbach sei ein "bevorzugtes Jagd- und Brutrevier der störanfälligen Wasseramsel und des Eisvogels", beides Rote-Liste-Arten, die vom Aussterben bedroht seien. Aufgrund dieser ökologischen Bedeutung allein schon verbiete sich "eine erhöhte Konzentration der Erholungsnutzung auf diesen Bereich". Mountainbiker würden die wertvollen Lebensgemeinschaften dort erheblich stören. Auch spreche die "besondere Verkehrssicherungspflicht", die auf die Waldbesitzer entlang einer Mountainbikestrecke zukomme, gegen eine Genehmigung. 

 Wilde Ritte  
Wenn auch die Sportradler selbst bei ihren wilden Ritten durchs Gelände Stürze und Verletzungen riskierten, entbinde das nicht die Forsteigner, "vorbeugende Maßnahmen zur Gefahrenabwehr zu ergreifen". Und das wiederum koste Geld, das die Waldwirtschafter nicht ausgeben wollten. 
 Im Stadtentwicklungsausschuss erklärte CDU-Chef Horst Krybus, seine Fraktion habe hier "mit wenig Aufwand etwas sportlich Attraktives für die Jugend bieten" wollen. Weder die Stadt noch die Waldbesitzer sollten dafür "Riesengelder in die Hand nehmen". Allerdings sei die Angelegenheit für seine Fraktion damit nicht beendet. "Wir werden darauf zurückkommen."







http://www.ksta.de/jks/artikel.jsp?id=1177020251983


----------



## sibby08 (5. Mai 2007)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> *Was sagt Ihr dazu, *
> 
> 
> *von Reitern wird hier nicht gesprochen und das durch die Forstwirtschaft viele Waldwege unbegehbar sind, was durch die schwere Maschienen verursacht wird, steht auch nihts im Artikel.*
> ...


 

Hallo Jens,

schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175052&page=57. Udo1 hatte den Artikel schon mal gepostet.
Weiterführend ist da noch ein Artikel von der neuen Mucher MTB Strecke, wo das Thema HCM auch noch mal kurz erwähnt wird.

Schönes, Bike reiches Wochenende


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. Mai 2007)

Habe mich heute um die 'Begehbarkeit' einiger naher, heimischer Wanderwege bemüht. Mitunter hast Du je nach Streckenwahl jetzt die Möglichkeit, ein wenig mehr Flow aus dem augenblicklichen Streckenabschnitt raus zu holen.



			
				sun909;3746724; ...... Spicher Fred schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hm Treffpunkt wäre Hennefer Bahnhof ganz gut zu erreichen oder? Auf der Rückseite sind ja Parkplätze, die kostenfrei sind.
> 
> Dann könnten wir uns vor dem Bahnhof treffen, *ggf. mag ja auch der ein oder andere aus dem restlichen SU Gebiet kommen?*
> ...



Muß Dir, trotz Homerun, leider auch aus zeitlichen Gründen absagen.


----------



## mtbiker2005 (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

würde gerne mal eine fahrt  durch den ennert und das  siebengebirige mitfahren--bin aber nicht ein so großer berg fahrer  wenig gelegenheit fast mehr flach-


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Juni 2007)

mtbiker2005 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde gerne mal eine fahrt  durch den ennert und das  siebengebirige mitfahren--bin aber nicht ein so großer berg fahrer  wenig gelegenheit fast mehr flach-



Hi, hättest Du Dich heute morgen geledet, dann hätte ich Dich heute mittag von Hennef aus mitgenommen ins 7Gb. Es gibt einige Threads die sich mit dem Thema befassen. Beobachte sie einfach mal aufmerksam, fast wöchentlich finden Touren dort statt. Und das nicht nur für Cracks, sondern auch auf humaner Ebene.


----------



## inimtb (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand Lust, morgen, am Donnerstag, eine nette Runde zu drehen? Vielleicht mal wieder HCM?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Juni 2007)

Warum nicht?! Wann / wo / Zeitpunkt ?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. Juni 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Warum nicht?! Wann / wo / Zeitpunkt ?



Hallo Ines, hallo Andreas!

Wie wäre es mit folgendem Vorschlag: 

Treffpunkt Parkplatz Siegbrücke in Buisdorf
Uhrzeit 15.00 Uhr
Fahrzeit 3 - 4 Stunden und irgendwas um die 50 km
grobe Richtung: Wahner Heide - HCM können wir dabei einfliessen lassen bzw. mitnehmen

Gruß

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inimtb (6. Juni 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Ines, hallo Andreas!
> 
> Wie wäre es mit folgendem Vorschlag:
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, ich möchte lieber am Vormittag starten. Nachmittags ist es so schwül. Ich werde wohl eher gegen 10 oder 11 Uhr starten.


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo Andreas,


Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Warum nicht?! Wann / wo / Zeitpunkt ?


schade das Du den einsamen Wanderer um 10:50 Uhr, ca. 200m vor der Sieglinde, der Dich freundlich gegrüßt hast nicht erkannt hast. Na ja war ja auch zu Fuß unterwegs und dann noch mit Sonnenbrille  .


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. Juni 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> schade das Du den einsamen Wanderer um 10:50 Uhr, ca. 200m vor der Sieglinde, der Dich freundlich gegrüßt hast nicht erkannt hast. Na ja war ja auch zu Fuß unterwegs und dann noch mit Sonnenbrille  .



Mensch Udo, mir war als wenn ich meinen Namen gehört hatte, war gedanklich aber ganz woanders. Habe es daher garnicht wirklich registriert. Schade .

Aber was mich und alle anderen sicherlich interessiert ist, wie es mit Deinem Umzug geklappt hat, ob Du Dich wohl fühlst wieder mit Deiner Familie samt Enkel vereint zu sein, und ob Du Dir schon ein paar interessante Strecken zusammengesucht hast?!  Wie siehts mit sportlichen Weggefährten aus?


----------



## Udo1 (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo Andreas,


Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Mensch Udo, mir war als wenn ich meinen Namen gehört hatte, war gedanklich aber ganz woanders. Habe es daher garnicht wirklich registriert. Schade .
> 
> Aber was mich und alle anderen sicherlich interessiert ist, wie es mit Deinem Umzug geklappt hat, ob Du Dich wohl fühlst wieder mit Deiner Familie samt Enkel vereint zu sein, und ob Du Dir schon ein paar interessante Strecken zusammengesucht hast?!  Wie siehts mit sportlichen Weggefährten aus?


am Montag den 11.06. kommt der Möbelwagen und am nächsten Wochenende 2 Touren, danach der Bericht.


----------



## sibby08 (7. Juni 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> schade das Du den einsamen Wanderer um 10:50 Uhr, ca. 200m vor der Sieglinde, der Dich freundlich gegrüßt hast nicht erkannt hast. Na ja war ja auch zu Fuß unterwegs und dann noch mit Sonnenbrille  .


 

Wenn auch späth, aber ich hatte Dich erkannt, Nachdem Du Deine Vermummung bei mir an der Strasse gelockert hast  . War gerade auf den Weg zum Mittagessen bei den Eltern (als Strohwittwer nimmt man so eine Einladung ja dankend an  )
Bin gerade von einer Explorer Tour zurück. Habe ein schönes Singletrail Netz zwischen Birlinghoven und Hangelar gefunden, sowie eine schöne, gemüthliche Einkehre wo es Paulaner Erfrischungsgetränke gibt  . Das muss man mal bei einer Tour einbauen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. Juni 2007)

Ich glaube ich kenne die Trails, ziehmlich dicht gewachsenes Unterholz, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (8. Juni 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich kenne die Trails, ziehmlich dicht gewachsenes Unterholz, oder?


 
Och könnte ich jetzt nicht sagen. Teilweise ging es an einem Golfplatz entlang und raus bin ich in Höhe des Hit Marktes in der alten Heerstrasse gekommen. War alles schon flowig fahrbar. Ich glaube aber das ich noch lang nicht alle Trails befahren habe. Man müsste das noch mal erkunden... nur wann?
Ist schon verrückt, jetzt wo ich wieder ein fahrtüchtiges Bike habe komme ich kaum noch zum biken  . Dabei macht das Teil so viel spaß  .


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. Juni 2007)

Hmm.. da meine ich andere dann. Sag mal bescheit wenn Du nochmal planst in die Richtung zu fahren.


----------



## sibby08 (4. Juli 2007)

Für meine schon seit längeren geplante Hanfbachtal Tour steht nun der Termin. Los geht es am kommenden Sonntag zur langschläfer freundlichen Zeit um 14:30 Uhr.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4774

Die Tour:


 

Der Treffpunkt:


----------



## Ommer (4. Juli 2007)

um 14:30 sind die Frühaufsteher schon zurück von der Tour....

und die Langschläfer sind hungrig und sehen nach, ob noch Bier im Haus ist...

ob dann noch jemand biken will/kann?  


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Cheetah (4. Juli 2007)

Der eine oder andere Fitfcker


----------



## Redking (4. Juli 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> um 14:30 sind die Frühaufsteher schon zurück von der Tour....
> ob dann noch jemand biken will/kann?
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Achim,
oder da starten schon andere Frühaufsteher zur zweiten Tour.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (5. Juli 2007)

@Sibbi

Ich hatte diesmal meine bessere Hälfte fast soweit das sie mit wollte...
Wellness-OK,Km-OK,Uhrzeit-OK .... aber dann hat sie die Hm angaben gesehen und schon wollt se nicht mehr   

Beim nächsten mal die Hm "untertreiben" dann bekomm ich sie wieder aufs Rad! 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Juli 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> @Sibbi
> 
> Ich hatte diesmal meine bessere Hälfte fast soweit das sie mit wollte...



Schlepp sie doch ab , dann wird's leistungstechnisch auch für Dich eine Herausforderung über 800Hm


----------



## sibby08 (5. Juli 2007)

Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> @Sibbi
> 
> Ich hatte diesmal meine bessere Hälfte fast soweit das sie mit wollte...
> Wellness-OK,Km-OK,Uhrzeit-OK .... aber dann hat sie die Hm angaben gesehen und schon wollt se nicht mehr
> ...


 
Alles halb so wild, ehrlich. Das meiste geht über mehr oder weniger gut geteerten Straßen hoch. 800 HM im 7 Gebirge sind da schon viel anstrengender. Verschiedene Anstiege könnte man auch weglassen ohne das die Tour großartig darunter leidet.
Man wird ja auch entschädigt für die Anstrengung:


 



Ich gehe das ganz locker an (schließlich habe ich die Tour zuerst im Frauentreff Fred als ausdrücklich frauenfreundlich ausgeschrieben, da darf ich nicht patzen sonst ist meine *Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilnamegenehmigung* futsch).


----------



## Giom (5. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> sonst ist meine *Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilnamegenehmigung* futsch).



Woher hast du denn jetzt die Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilnamegenehmigung ??? Hast Du sie Dir selber erteilt? Oder hast Du Kalinkas Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen...




Kalinka schrieb:


> wenn wir Männern mit Verfahrgarantie die Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung erteilen ist das kontraproduktiv



Kriegt nicht jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. Juli 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Kriegt nicht jeder



Deswegen mache ich keine Frauentouren, außerdem kann ich eh nur hinterherfahren!  

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (5. Juli 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn jetzt die Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilnamegenehmigung ??? Hast Du sie Dir selber erteilt? Oder hast Du Kalinkas Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, hast recht, habs gerade noch mal nach gelesen. So richtig ersteilt hat sie mir die Freigabe nicht  . Aber es ist ja Meine Runde und die Frauen dürfen mit  .

Wer weiß, vielleicht bin ich ja nach der Tour offiziell zugelassen  
oder auf immer und ewig verdammt


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht bin ich ja nach der Tour offiziell zugelassen
> oder auf immer und ewig verdammt



 Ich könnte wohl ein gutes Wort für Dich einlegen ...   Hab da so ein paar gute Connections ...


----------



## meti (5. Juli 2007)

kann man eigendlich noch im geistinger wald fahren (haus ölgarten) 

verkaufe 
storck rebel carbon 

suche 
c4joker rahmen 
mavic mektronik


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Juli 2007)

Es gibt im Geistinger Wald ein paar sehr fleissige Zeitgenossen, die unermüdlich bedacht sind, die Wege möglichst zu zumüllen mit großen Ästen und halben Bäumen. Daher, ... Vorsicht!


----------



## sibby08 (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

es war heute sehr schön mit Euch die Tour zu fahren und anschließend noch in der Sieglinde gemütlich einzukehren. Bilder und Bericht folgen.


----------



## Tazz (8. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> es war heute sehr schön mit Euch die Tour zu fahren und anschließend noch in der Sieglinde gemütlich einzukehren. Bilder und Bericht folgen.



Gut ........................ 

Dann sag ich später Danke  ( zum Bericht und so )

Grüße von Renate


----------



## Kalinka (9. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hmm, hast recht, habs gerade noch mal nach gelesen. So richtig ersteilt hat sie mir die Freigabe nicht  . Aber es ist ja Meine Runde und die Frauen dürfen mit  .
> 
> Wer weiß, vielleicht bin ich ja nach der Tour offiziell zugelassen
> oder auf immer und ewig verdammt



*Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung *erteilt!!!
Eine absolut Spaßfrauen-taugliche-Wellnessrunde. Moderates Tempo, fahrbare Trails.
Sogar für die Fango-Packung für alle war gesorgt. Eine der Touren, nach denen ich nicht abends wie tot auf die Couch sank.

Hat wirklich wieder Spaß gemacht, etwas neues zu sehen.

*MEHR!*


----------



## ultra2 (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Sibby,

auch von mir einen herzlichen Dank für die schöne Tour in mir völlig unbekannte Gegenden. Hat viel Spass gemacht und können wir gerne wiederholen. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (9. Juli 2007)

Bericht dauert noch was. Ich kämpfe gerade mit dem Fotoalbum. Aus welchen Grund auch immer nimmt das Album keine Bilder mehr an, obwohl sie hochgeladen werden (Speicherplatz ist aber noch genügend da und es ist auch das richtige Album).


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo Udo, 
war ausnahmslos eine schöne Runde und entsprach genau dem, was Du ausgeschrieben hast, - Wellness! An der Zufriedenheit und dem Spaß aller teilnehmenden zeichent sich der Erolg Deiner Tour wieder.


----------



## joscho (9. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Bericht dauert noch was. Ich kämpfe gerade mit dem Fotoalbum. Aus welchen Grund auch immer nimmt das Album keine Bilder mehr an, obwohl sie hochgeladen werden (Speicherplatz ist aber noch genügend da und es ist auch das richtige Album).



Hi Udo,

erst mal herzlichen Dank für die nette Tour gestern 

Das Problem mit dem Foren-Album hatte ich auch mal. Damals lag es an der Größe (BxH, nicht kb) der Bilder. Alles über 1280x1024 macht wohl Probleme bei der automatischen Konvertierung. Seit dem konvertiere ich mit www.xnview.com (kann auch Massenverarbeitung und ist free) auf 1024 und habe keine Probleme mehr. Hope it helps.

Gruß
joerg


----------



## Harnas (9. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank auch von mir!

War eine sehr sehr schöne Wellnesstour


----------



## sibby08 (9. Juli 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> erst mal herzlichen Dank für die nette Tour gestern
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Tipp! hat funktioniert.
Bericht kommt gleich


----------



## sibby08 (9. Juli 2007)

*Das Hanfbachtal mit seinen Bergseen zwischen Gegenwart und Vergangenheit.*

So hatte ich die Tour benannt, die ich im April mal zusammengestellt hatte. Bisher hatte es aber aus zeitlichen und technischen Gründen nie geklappt die Tour dann auch mal anzubieten. Mit ca. 5-8 hatte ich gerechnet (gehofft). Zu meinem großen Erstaunen haben sich 21 BikerInnen eingetragen, um das Hanfbachtal mal kennen zu lernen. Das, obwohl ich die Tour für eine Sonntag untypische Uhrzeit (14:30 Uhr) eingetragen hatte. Umso nervöser war ich die Truppe anzuführen, da mir hierfür einfach die Erfahrung fehlt. 3 Monate haben schließlich zwischen Tour Erstellung und Durchführung gelegen, die Verfahrmöglichkeit war da schon groß. 
Auch die Paparazzis haben von der Bikerschar Wind bekommen und lauerten uns auf. Doch dazu später mehr (Eins vorweg: sie blieben nicht unentdeckt). Da die Tour mit Wellness Tempo ausgeschrieben war, habe ich auch passend dazu ein paar Fangopackungen und Peeling für die Beine mit ins Sortiment genommen (extra für die mitgefahren Frauen, habe mal gehört die stehen auf sowas).

Der erste (und einzigste) Plattfuß des Tages war 10 Minuten *vor* dem Start. Scheinbar waren die Reifen den schwierigen Anforderung des Transports im Kfz nicht gewachsen. 




Während der Flickarbeiten trudelte voller Stolz auch unsere jüngste Teilnehmerin ein, die kleine Bea. Mama Harnas und Papa Cheetah hat sie auch gleich mitgebracht.




Los fuhren wir sanft Berghoch oberhalb Geisbach in Richtung Lichtenberg. 



Während Bea tapfer den Berg hoch ist musste schon ein ganz erfahrener den Berg Tribut zollen und pausieren (Name wird nicht genannt). 
Auf Höhe Lanzenbach haben wir dann die ersten Höhenmeter wieder vernichtet und sind durch den Wald runter nach Kuchenbach (Na ja, gehört eigentlich zu Lanzenbach). 
Hier verabschiedete sich Bea und ist mit Opa wieder nachhause gefahren. Hut ab, das waren immerhin rund 5 Km plus ca. 10 Km Anreise mit dem Bike. 
Wir sind weiter den alten Bahnweg entlang Richtung Hammermühle und kurz darauf links in einem Trail uphill durch den Wald Richtung Rütsch. Hier gab es dann die erste kleine Fangopackung. Nachdem der Wald uns auf einen schmalen Wiesenpfad entlassen hat musste noch ein kurzes, aber knackiges Stück mit bis zu 20% Steigung gemeistert werden. Pause! Erstmal durchschnaufen und Flüssigkeit tanken.

Aber irgendwas war hier komisch, aber was?
*DAAAAAAAAA!* Ein Paparazzi gut versteckt auf dem Hochstuhl!




Zeig Dich!




EIN TOMBURGER als Paparazzi (es sollte nicht der letzte sein, aber wir finden sie alle). Wir haben ja ein gutes Herz und so durfte der enttarnte Thomas W. aus A die Tour weiter mit begleiten. 
Weiter sind wir den Wiesen/Wald Trail oberhalb von Röttgen gefolgt und ein schönes, kurzes Serpentinen Stück wieder runter auf den Bahnweg. Na ja fast. Es gab ja noch den kleinen Nebenweg der für die nächste Fango und Peeling Einlage herhalten musste. 
Im April war das noch nicht! 
Entspannt ging es von Hermesmühle bis Dahlhausen flach an der Straße entlang. Nun folgte ein mehr oder weniger gut asphaltierter Weg kontinuierlich hoch nach Scheuren und von dort, gut getarnt durch hohe Gräser (im April war das noch nicht!) 



zu unserem ersten, größeren Rastplatz, dem Eulenberger (Berg) See.



Von hier war ein schöner Blick auf das Siebengebirge.
Auf der anderen Seite des Sees, vorbei an der steilen Basalt Wand aus vergangenen Tagen Industrietagen sind wieder runter und hier war dann noch einiges an groben Schotter und hohen Gräsern zu bewältigen. 

Der Weg führte uns nun tendenziell bergab durch Eulenberg nach Wertenbruch. Hier wählte der Guide einen ja sagen wir mal Wald und Wiesen Viehtrift mit extrem Fangopacking. Um sich die Schellte zu ersparen sind wir dann sofort nachdem alle die Strecke mehr oder weniger gut auf dem Rad oder Kopfüber vor dem Rad gemeistert haben, zügig weiter Richtung Krautscheid gefahren. Dies war gleichzeitig der Wendepunkt und von hier an sind wir erstmal den schönen, etwa 3 Km langen flowigen Bahnweg Richtung ehemaligen Basaltwerk gefahren. Alle waren begeistert und keiner erinnerte sich auch im entferntesten an den Viehtrift  . Nach so viel ausruhen haben wir von hier den 2. Bergsee angesteuert. Dieser war allerdings auch sehr zugewachsen (im April war das noch nicht). Ein Teil ruhte sich oben auf dem Plateau aus während andere den Weg zum See herunter gefahren sind. Dort trafen wir auf rund 15 scheinbar recht arme Menschen, Sie hatten allesamt keine Kleidung. Lediglich die beiden Hunde hatten noch ihr Fell an.


 



Aus Diskretionsgründen wurde die Kamera nicht weiter nach rechts geschwenkt und sich nur auf das wesentliche beschränkt.

Von hier an sind wir dann weiter Richtung Startpunkt über Hanf, Hanfmühle, Dahlhausen, Hermesmühle, Hammermühle, Lanzenbach und Geisbach. Wie es sich für Wellness gehört schön stetig bergab.
Am Startplatz entschlossen wir uns das schöne Wetter noch ein wenig zu nutzen und sind weiter zur Sieglinde.
Nachdem alle die Plätze eingenommen hatten und ihren Gersten oder Hefensaft mit mehr oder weniger alkohol bekommen hatten 




schlug der 2. Paparazzi gnadenlos zu.




Auch er blieb, dank der deutlich schlechteren Tarnung nicht unentdeckt. Wie sich herausstellte war es sogar der Bruda des zuerst entdeckten, ein Herr Uwe W. aus A.
Aber wir haben ja ein gutes Herz und so war er eingeladen in unserer Mitte platz zu nehmen und ein wenig Stärkung in Form von Kalorien zu sich zu nehmen.


 

So das wars.

Es gab da höchstens noch eine kleine rauferei am Rande im Team III um eine Kamera weil der Speicher in einem sogenannten Fotohandy voll war




Alle Fotos gibbet hier: *LINK*

Die enttarnten Paparazzi haben natürlich die Pflicht das aufgenommene Foto und Video Material zu veröffentlichen!

An dieser Stelle ein großes Dankeschön an Klaus (Redking) für das Backguiding und an Euch alle für diesen schönen kurzweiligen Nachmittag.

Für die Statistik einmal das Profil:




und die Teilnehmer, die sich angemeldet hatten und die nicht namentlich erwähnten, die noch kurzfristig dazu gestoßen sind (sorry habe die Namen nicht behalten).

Kalinka, Handlampe, Cheetah, Harnas, Holzlarer, wingover, soka70, petejupp, monsterchen, Tazz, ultra2, Konfuzius, 7bergezwerg, lakota, Giom, joscho, Scaramouche, Paul S, Redking, Daywalker74, Bea, Andreas-MTB

*Und ein besonderer Dank an Kalinka für:*


> *Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung *erteilt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (10. Juli 2007)

Zu erwähnen wäre zu der feinen Tour am Sonntag auch noch, dass wir doch einen sehr hohen Anteil von hübschen radelnden Menschen dabei hatten:

Hier eine kleine Auswahl:


----------



## Tazz (10. Juli 2007)

So .......... ..........

 da bin ich ja ganz sprachlos was der Sibby wieder für einen schönen Bericht geschrieben hat  .  Vielen Dank für so einen schönen Sonntag  mit so vielen netten Leuten und ner prima Stimmung .

Hat super Spaß gemacht , gerne deine Tour nochmal wiederholen   
Da würde ich auch mal schauen das ich Körperlich was besser drauf wäre  damit auch unsere Kalinka  nach der Tour müde ist. Ach ja  Danke für die Rücksicht aller wegen meiner Seitenstiche 


Grüße 
Renate

P.S. das mit den hübschen radelnden Menschen geht ja runter wie Öl


----------



## icke1 (10. Juli 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Zu erwähnen wäre zu der feinen Tour am Sonntag auch noch, dass wir doch einen sehr hohen Anteil von hübschen radelnden Menschen dabei hatten:
> 
> Hier eine kleine Auswahl:



Und der Bauer wird sich bedanken *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Handlampe (10. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Und der Bauer wird sich bedanken *Kopfschüttel*



So, glaubst du?

Du meinst also, er bedankt sich dafür, dass wir die vorhandene Treckerspur genutzt haben?


----------



## ultra2 (10. Juli 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So, glaubst du?
> 
> Du meinst also, er bedankt sich dafür, das wir die vorhandene Treckerspur genutzt haben?



Nun ja, ich glaube Klaus ist von der teilweise doch sehr holprigen Treckerspur in Kornfeld katapuliert worden.  Ein Einzelschicksal


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Juli 2007)

@ Uwe
Was ist mit den restlichen Bildern/Filmchen? Veröffentlichst Du die noch?


----------



## Cheetah (10. Juli 2007)

@ "Mutter aller Trails" aka Uwe: Wir würden gerne noch mehr Bilder vom Familientreffen  sehen,.

Ja ja, was so einer Udotour werden kann, klein geplant und im großen Event geendet. Da freut man sich auf "Best of Hanfbachtal".


----------



## Giom (10. Juli 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Und der Bauer wird sich bedanken *Kopfschüttel*



Uwe hätte eh schon mal nichts gegen ein bißchen Strafarbeit, um das wieder gut zu machen


----------



## Handlampe (10. Juli 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> @ "Mutter aller Trails" aka Uwe: Wir würden gerne noch mehr Bilder vom Familientreffen  sehen,.



Jep, ein Schönes zum Thema: Wenn der Papa mit dem Töchterchen radeln geht hätte ich noch:








Ich möchte betonen, dass ich neben und nicht in dem Kornfeld gesessen habe, bevor sich hier wieder irgendwelche Leute aufregen.




P.S.


Und...Udo....ich hab noch einen Paparazzi bei der Materialsichtung erwischt:






Ich war sozusagen ein Paparazzi Paparazzi.


----------



## sibby08 (10. Juli 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Und...Udo....ich hab noch einen Paparazzi bei der Materialsichtung erwischt:


 
Das sieht aber eher so aus als hätte es da einen Kampf mit der Technik gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (11. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *Das Hanfbachtal mit seinen Bergseen zwischen Gegenwart und Vergangenheit.*



Hallo Udo, 

auch von mir ein dickes Danke für die o.g. Tour und deinen tollen Bericht!!!! War echt klasse bei super Wetter mit vielen lieben Menschen den Sonntagnachmittag zu verbringen. Zudem musste ich feststellen, dass ich in einer wirklich schönen Gegend leben darf und soooo vieles noch gar nicht kenne! 

Glückwunsch übrigens auch zur Erteilung der:

*Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung *


----------



## soka70 (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Hennef und Umgebung,

sun 909 (Carsten) und ich treffen uns am Freitag um 15 Uhr an der Sieglinde in Hennef und wollen 2-3 Stündchen biken! 

Mag wer mitkommen?!?!?!?! Strecke, Höhenmeter, Zeit, Ziel, Ankunft und Biergarten sind übrigens hochflexibel....


----------



## Scaramouche (11. Juli 2007)

@Soka70
Mensch was habt ihr nur für Arbeitszeiten......

@Sibby08
Vielen Dank für die wunderschöne Sonntagnachmittagausfahrgelegenheit. Trotz Wiesenwege werde ich gerne das nächste Mal wieder mitfahren. 

Lieben Gruß
Lissy
und ein großes Danke und bis zum nächsten Mal
von Peter (KopfüberViehtriftbewältiger)


----------



## meti (11. Juli 2007)

das mit denn arbeitszeiten frag ich mich auch die ganze zeit  
naja hab erst sonntag wieder zeit ! 
viel spaß an alle die fahren  

verkaufe 
storck rebel carbon 
centurion backfire lrs 

suche 
c4 joker rahmen 
mavic mektronik


----------



## sibby08 (11. Juli 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo Hennef und Umgebung,
> 
> sun 909 (Carsten) und ich treffen uns am Freitag um 15 Uhr an der Sieglinde in Hennef und wollen 2-3 Stündchen biken!
> 
> Mag wer mitkommen?!?!?!?! Strecke, Höhenmeter, Zeit, Ziel, Ankunft und Biergarten sind übrigens hochflexibel....


 

Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag muss ich bei einem Umzug helfen


----------



## sibby08 (11. Juli 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> ...Ja ja, was so einer Udotour werden kann, klein geplant und im großen Event geendet. Da freut man sich auf "Best of Hanfbachtal".


 
Keine schlechte Idee, aber bereits nach der ersten Tour ein "Best of"?  

Aber ich nehme die Herausforderung an und plane schon mal die nächste Runde. Hab ja aus Zeitgründen und aus voller Rücksichtsnahme zu einer Gurken geschwächten Teilnehmerin Teilabschnitte am Sonntag weg gelassen, die ich dann ja mit einbauen kann.
Für die Umsetzung brauche ich ja dann bekanntlich rund 3 Monate ... 
Also Geduld!


----------



## Tazz (11. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> aus Zeitgründen und aus voller Rücksichtsnahme zu einer Gurken geschwächten Teilnehmerin Teilabschnitte am Sonntag weg gelassen, die ich dann ja mit einbauen kann.
> Für die Umsetzung brauche ich ja dann bekanntlich rund 3 Monate ...
> Also Geduld!



Ups .......................ich glaub Du meinst mich  tze tze tze 
Aber hey !!!!!! Ich habs überlebt 

Nächste Tour keine Gurke ! Versprochen  bin jedenfalls dann dabei ............ 
äähmmm  ist denn dann schon Winterpokal ?  (  )

Grüße von Mir


----------



## sibby08 (4. September 2007)

Hey Jens,
Glückwunsch das Du es mit dem Bild auf die Titelseite des IBC zum Foto des Monats September geschafft hast  




Das Bild ist Super geworden und hat es auch verdient so gewürdigt zu werden! 

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## inimtb (20. September 2007)

Wäre das nicht auch was für Euch: Regelmäßige Donnerstags-Tour in Hennef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (30. September 2007)

Wasn los mit den Luschen von der Tankstelle in Hennef? Bin grad wieder zurück, keiner da  
So wird das mit irgendwelchen "Organisationen" nie was bei der Planung untereinander 

Wenn sich kurzfristig noch jemand entschließt schreibt das mal hier rein, ggf. raff ich mich nochmal auf für einen Tag ohne Motor im Wald 


LG
Lars


----------



## sibby08 (30. September 2007)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Wasn los mit den Luschen von der Tankstelle in Hennef? Bin grad wieder zurück, keiner da
> So wird das mit irgendwelchen "Organisationen" nie was bei der Planung untereinander
> 
> Wenn sich kurzfristig noch jemand entschließt schreibt das mal hier rein, ggf. raff ich mich nochmal auf für einen Tag ohne Motor im Wald
> ...


 
Falscher Fred, versuchs mal hier 

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## sibby08 (2. November 2007)

Für alle die am Sonntag im Hennefer Raum unterwegs sind:

Kommt doch nach der Tour mal in die Gesamtschule Hennef (Warth) vorbei.
Da gibt es spannende Wettkämpfe in der 2. Bundesliga Sportschießen (ich schieße auch mit  ).
Natürlich gibt es dort auch Kaffee und Kuchen, oder auch einen leckeren Salat etc.
Ich würde mich freuen den ein oder anderen dort zu sehen.

Mehr Infos unter www.schuetzen-hennef-warth.de


----------



## Lipoly (3. November 2007)

Hat morgen irgendwer Lust in/um Hennef, ein bisschen zu biken?

Für motorisierten Betrieb  isses im mom zu "herbstlich" und ausserdem muss man seinen müden Hintern auchmal hoch bekommen!

Ich trag mal was ins LMB ein für morgen Vormittag, wenn sich keiner anmeldet fahre ich allerdings uchnet


Mfg Lars


----------



## susan2001 (6. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin noch relativ neu suche daher in der Gegend um Wäldergoven nicht so anspruchsvolle Strecken. 
Für den Anfang sollten 2 Stunden reichen.
Kann mir da jemand von euch einen Tipp geben.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. November 2007)

Anspruchsvolles gibts im Hennefer Raum eh kaum. Versuchs mal an der Sieg lang Richtung Eitorf, nach einem kleinen Auf- und Abgehügels incl. Holzgeländer, dann linke Hand bergauf Richtung Stockum. Von dort aus wiederum links bergab halten auf dem Kamm dem nun etwas höherem "Hügel" . Enststation automatisch wieder, einen Steinwurf von Weldergoven entfernt, Hennef.

Die Hennefer MTB Damen  könnten da evtl. noch Alternativen kennen. Oder Kollege Lipoly direkt aus Weldergoven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (6. November 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Anspruchsvolles gibts im Hennefer Raum eh kaum.


Aber das was da ist knallt richtig  





Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Oder Kollege Lipoly direkt aus Weldergoven.


Genau! Jeder der in Weldergoven wohnt hat schon mal im wartsen sinne des wortes von mir gehöhrt, geht garnicht anders


----------



## icke1 (6. November 2007)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Aber das was da ist knallt richtig
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hmmm , darfst aber nicht vergessen das die Schallwellen noch gutes Stückl weiter gehen wie Weldergoven.  Also wer das nicht hört und dich wirklich nicht kennt    .


----------



## Lipoly (10. November 2007)

Morgen irgendwer Lust zu fahren? Sonst bewege ich mich anderweitig im Wald fort(spazieren  )


----------



## sibby08 (28. April 2008)

Lang war es ruhig hier in Hennef und Umgebung, aber nun wirft ein spektakuläres Ereignis seine Schatten voraus, welches auch für uns Mountainbiker Interessant sein dürfte:
http://www.rhein-sieg-anzeiger.ksta.de/html/artikel/1207479066590.shtml.


----------



## joscho (28. April 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Lang war es ruhig hier in Hennef und Umgebung, aber nun wirft ein spektakuläres Ereignis seine Schatten voraus, welches auch für uns Mountainbiker Interessant sein dürfte:
> http://www.rhein-sieg-anzeiger.ksta.de/html/artikel/1207479066590.shtml.



Dann mach schon mal einen Termin außerhalb der Ferien klar und reservier einen Tisch in der Sieglinde


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. April 2008)

Erste Interessensbekundungen sammeln sich auch bei mir seit Anfang des Jahres, für eine geguidete Tour rund um den leeren Stausee. Mitunter ließe sich gemeinsam was machen?! Udo? Übrigens ist der aktuelle Wasserstand unspektakulär normal!


----------



## Montana (29. April 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Erste Interessensbekundungen sammeln sich auch bei mir seit Anfang des Jahres, für eine geguidete Tour rund um den leeren Stausee. Mitunter ließe sich gemeinsam was machen?! Udo? Übrigens ist der aktuelle Wasserstand unspektakulär normal!




Da bin ich gerne dabei  _Andreas_  -  Gib bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid 

Ich habe es ja nicht so weit nach Hennef  

Gruß _Guido _


----------



## Kalinka (29. April 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Erste Interessensbekundungen sammeln sich auch bei mir seit Anfang des Jahres, für eine geguidete Tour rund um den leeren Stausee. Mitunter ließe sich gemeinsam was machen?! Udo? Übrigens ist der aktuelle Wasserstand unspektakulär normal!



Unbedingte Interessensbekundung auch von mir, klar, oder?!
Da ich die Runde ja schon ca 5-8 mal gefahren bin *und* sie zusätzlich als Track in GPS habe, könnte ich Back-Guidöse machen (mit Verfahrgarantie!). Hinten bin ich ja sowieso.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Da bin ich gerne dabei  _Andreas_  -  Gib bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid
> 
> Ich habe es ja nicht so weit nach Hennef
> 
> Gruß _Guido _



Würde das auch gerne sehen,  also ich bin dabei  nur wann


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. April 2008)

@ Sven, ab Anfang Juli erwartet man den tiefsten Wasserstand für min. 4 Wochen. Zeitlich sollte es da zu keinen terminlichen Schwierigkeiten kommen.

@ Guido, mittlerweile fester, oder noch Semi-Troisdorfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (29. April 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Erste Interessensbekundungen sammeln sich auch bei mir seit Anfang des Jahres, für eine geguidete Tour rund um den leeren Stausee. Mitunter ließe sich gemeinsam was machen?! Udo? Übrigens ist der aktuelle Wasserstand unspektakulär normal!


 
Ja Andreas, lass uns mal gemeinsam was planen. Das schöne wäre dann auch, dass es endlich noch mal mit dem gemeinsamen Biken klappen würde  .
Ich denke wir schauen einfach wann der Wasserstand so niedrig ist, dass wir die Talsperren bedenkenlos auf der alten Wahnbachtalstrasse durchqueren können und vielleicht auch auf der Bogenbrücke über das Derenbachtal fahren können.





Die soll ja auch wieder zum Vorschein kommen.

Einkehren könnten wir dann in dem Gasthaus Wahntaler Schweiz hier hinter der Lüttersmühle.





Ne mal im ernst, es währe super wenn man das ein oder andere sehen könnte was sonst in den Tiefen verborgen ist.
Warten wir mal ab, Ende Juni wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. April 2008)

Super Bilder Udo  Danke für die Infos!


----------



## sibby08 (29. April 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Super Bilder Udo  Danke für die Infos!


 
Dank nicht mir, die habe ich von hier http://www.wahnbach.de/Historie.153.0.html

Dort gibt es auch noch weitere Infos zu der bevorstehenden Baumassnahme.

Aber hier mal ein schönes Foto welches "ich" selber am letzten Sonntag geschossen habe *stolz*


----------



## Kalinka (29. April 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...



Tolles Foto, ich konnte die in Kanada immer nur aus der weiten Ferne betrachten...die sind in Hennef und Umgebung wohl zahmer?!?


----------



## ultra2 (29. April 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tolles Foto, ich konnte die in Kanada immer nur aus der weiten Ferne betrachten...die sind in Hennef und Umgebung wohl zahmer?!?



Der ist bestimmt ausgestopft. 

Das ist dem Udo beim Schießen wahrscheinlich ein kleines Malheur passiert 

Zum noch nicht vorhandenen Termin:

Wir sind auf jeden Fall angemeldet.


----------



## sibby08 (29. April 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tolles Foto, ich konnte die in Kanada immer nur aus der weiten Ferne betrachten...die sind in Hennef und Umgebung wohl zahmer?!?


 
Die kann man zwischen Hennef und Kanada *lebend* bestaunen (@ultraII: ja, auch nachdem ich dort gewesen bin). 
Ich war am Sonntag in Hellenthal bei Monschau http://www.greifvogelstation-hellenthal.de/html/die_entstehung.html, da gibt es diese schönen Vögel. Dort lebt auch der berühmte Condor, der noch immer nicht fliegen lernen will  .


----------



## sibby08 (29. April 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Der ist bestimmt ausgestopft.
> 
> Das ist dem Udo beim Schießen wahrscheinlich ein kleines Malheur passiert
> 
> ...


 
Hey, ich war Zivi, ich kann nur auf Scheiben schießen  

Zum Termin: Ich denke mal realistisch das es nichts vor Juli gibt, wenn auch die Baumassnahmen starten. Dann vielleicht noch was warten bis der Schlamm getrocknet ist (in der Hoffnung es regnet in diesem Sommer nicht so viel wie letzten)


----------



## Montana (29. April 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> @ Sven, ab Anfang Juli erwartet man den tiefsten Wasserstand für min. 4 Wochen. Zeitlich sollte es da zu keinen terminlichen Schwierigkeiten kommen.
> 
> @ Guido, mittlerweile fester, oder noch Semi-Troisdorfer?




Noch halbe / halbe mit der deutlichen Tendenz zum Wechsel nach Tdf  


Wenn ich den HCM und die WH und den A / DH vor der Haustür habe brauche ich auch keinen Königsforst   mehr ... auch wenn das mit Abstand der schönste Wald Deutschlands ist 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. April 2008)

@ Guido, währe schön Dich hier bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (29. April 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Noch halbe / halbe mit der deutlichen Tendenz zum Wechsel nach Tdf
> 
> 
> *Wenn ich den HCM und die WH und den A / DH vor der Haustür habe brauche ich auch keinen Königsforst   mehr *... auch wenn das mit Abstand der schönste Wald Deutschlands ist
> ...



ich glaub es hackkkkkkkkkkkkkt!


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. April 2008)

Das TTL könnte anläßlich dieses kulturellen Fast-Jahrhundert-Highlights evtl. eine kleine Abordnung stellen. Ansonsten muss ich ja, will ich "organisiert" auf der rechten Rheinseite biken, fast immer meine 

*Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung *

zücken  .


----------



## bibi1952 (29. April 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Erste Interessensbekundungen sammeln sich auch bei mir seit Anfang des Jahres, für eine geguidete Tour rund um den leeren Stausee. Mitunter ließe sich gemeinsam was machen?! Udo? Übrigens ist der aktuelle Wasserstand unspektakulär normal!



Diese Überlegung hatte ich am Samstag auch mit Stefan (wingover) gemacht. Wir kennen einige schöne Trails um die Talsperre herum, wo man fleißig Höhenmeter sammeln kann. Könnten eine Schnellness-Truppe bilden.
VG Werner


----------



## Kalinka (29. April 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Diese Überlegung hatte ich am Samstag auch mit Stefan (wingover) gemacht. Wir kennen einige schöne Trails um die Talsperre herum, wo man fleißig Höhenmeter sammeln kann. Könnten eine Schnellness-Truppe bilden.
> VG Werner



Also ich fasse zusammen:

Alle wollen ES sehen

Eine Wellness-Gruppe mit kompetenetem Guide ist gewünscht 
Eine Schnellnessgruppe gibt es schon
Die Sieglinde hat sicher genug Platz für alle
Klingt nach EVENT!


----------



## Lipoly (29. April 2008)

*MAAAAHLZEIT*
Irgendwie hab ich auchmal wieder Lust zu biken ohne Motor gefunden 

Laut LMB geht ja hier rund um Hennef morgen,übermorgen und Freitag nicht viel, gibst irgendwelche Touren die Dort nicht eingetragen sind und trotzdem stattfinden bzw noch jemand Lust hat zu fahren? Vorzugsweise schön langsam  !?!?

LG
Lars


----------



## sibby08 (29. April 2008)

hama687 schrieb:


> ich glaub es hackkkkkkkkkkkkkt!


 


> *Ehmaliger Kölner, jetzt ne Asperin Tablette*
> 
> "Alexander Schüssler"


 
Sagt jetzt wer??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (30. April 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> @ Guido, währe schön Dich hier bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.



Danke schön ... ich fühle mich ja schon länger sehr wohl in dieser Gegend und irgendwann fahren wir auch mal wieder zusammen zur Drachenschanze  



hama687 schrieb:


> ich glaub es hackkkkkkkkkkkkkt!



Hey Alex  ... sehr gut, dass Du auf mich aufpasst ... aber wann warst Du denn zuletzt in unserem Wald  HCM ist doch auch nicht sooooo übel



Lipoly schrieb:


> *MAAAAHLZEIT*
> Irgendwie hab ich auchmal wieder Lust zu biken ohne Motor gefunden
> 
> Laut LMB geht ja hier rund um Hennef morgen,übermorgen und Freitag nicht viel, gibst irgendwelche Touren die Dort nicht eingetragen sind und trotzdem stattfinden bzw noch jemand Lust hat zu fahren? Vorzugsweise schön langsam  !?!?
> ...



Genau Lars, das machen wir demnächst auch mal wieder. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an Dein schweres Gefährt. Vom Tempo (uphill) passt das auch 

Gruß _Guido _


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Mai 2008)

So war gestern bei Thunderstuck in Hennef ( Wellesberg )  unterwegs . Dort war erstmal Wege erkunden angesagt .  Halt eine Such und Find Tour. Leider haben wir mehr gesucht als gefunden.   

Siehe Auswertung die leider zu 90 % auf Teer zurückgelegt worden ist.   Das muss es doch ein paar schöne Wege (Trails) geben. Wer kann da denn behilflich sein  Anfänger und Widereinsteiger geeignet wäre nicht schlecht.  Hat aber Zeit


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Mai 2008)

Hey Sven, Windhagen ist was arg weit weg, als das es noch in diesen Fred passen würde.


----------



## Kalinka (13. Mai 2008)

*Schraub&Grill*​Fotos hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/6077


----------



## Cheetah (16. Mai 2008)

Ich hab da was gefunden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6440


----------



## Thunderstuck (17. Mai 2008)

*Tourbericht der lockeren Runde *

Heute trafen sich in Dahlhausen folgende Personen um eine lockere Runde anzugehen.

    * Kettenfresser =   Sven       
    * Kalinka =            Karin
    * Cheetah=           Frank
    * Rote Laterne=     Lissy
    * Merlin=              Tom
    * Andreas-MTB=    Andreas
    *   Ines 
Und der Guide  Thunderstuck = Andreas



Pünktlich um halb drei gings dann vom Parkplatz in Dahlhausen los Richtung Hanf wo schon die erste Trailpassage auf uns wartete und von allen glänzend gemeistert wurde.Nach einem kurzen Anstieg gings dann weiter erst durch den Wald dann auf der Straße bis zum Campingplatz wo es dann über den Bahnweg die nächste Trailpassage bis nach Seifen ging.

Jetzt gings dann das erste mal etwas länger aufwärts nach Eudenbach und von dort aus in den Wald Richtung Bennerscheid wo dann kurzer Hand Entschieden wurde die Tour zu verlängern.

Über Hühnerberg gings dann immer mal wieder hoch bis kurz vor Oberpleis. Zwischendurch hat dann mal wieder der Defektteufel zugeschlagen (Platten  
beim Tourguide).

Von Sand aus gings dann nach kurzer desorientierung nochmal nach Oberpleis und von dort über Pützstück, Kurscheid und Liersberg zurück zum Parkplatz in Dahlhausen.

Am Ende waren es dann 30km mit knapp 500 Höhenmetern.

Fazit:

- Nette Leute
- Wetter nicht zu warm nicht zu kalt hätt ein bisschen mehr Sonne sein   können
- Hoffentlich wars für Sven diesmal nicht zu viel Asphalt


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Mai 2008)

coole Tour Andreas, weiter so, hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Cheetah (17. Mai 2008)

Schneller als die Karin erlaubt:


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2008)

Andreas sehr schöne Tour  mach weiter so , schade das ich mein Radcomputer vergessen hatte  , so konnte ich leider die Tour nicht aufzeichnen . Das heißt aber wiederum das wir die Tour noch mal fahren müssen  Und die Wege die noch keine waren werden schon ausgefahren  

P.S.
Es war auch nicht zu viel Asphalt dabei  ,


----------



## Kalinka (17. Mai 2008)

Ja, tolle Runde mit vielen netten Leuten...hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Tour-Guide-Prüfung 
Frank hat ein Foto geklaut, aber den Rest nicht verlinkt...RÜGE!
Also hier ist der Rest der Bilderchen:Hier
Tourprofil gibt es Morgen, denn mein kleiner gelber Helfer liegt in Keller... und ich hatte heute genug Höhenmeter 
Bis morgen, Sven, das GPS hat dann neue Batterien, aber ich werde wohl ein wenig "kürzer" treten.
Ich hoffe Du kriegst das mit dem Wetter hin wie Andreas heute!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (17. Mai 2008)

*Gnädigste, seien Sie doch so freundlich und klicken Sie auf das entführte Bild.*


----------



## Kalinka (18. Mai 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *Gnädigste, seien Sie doch so freundlich und klicken Sie auf das entführte Bild.*


Das muß Mann Frau doch erklären


----------



## Thunderstuck (19. Mai 2008)

Danke für das Lob beim letzten mal.
Darum hab ich für Sonntag nochmal eine Tour reingestellt.


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6440

gruß 
Andreas


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Mai 2008)

*ACHTUNG:*
Freundliche Mitbürger haben oberhalb der ehemaligen Sommerrodelbahn (Kaldauen), an dem Wanderweg hinter der Wanderhütte rechts ab, eine ganze Menge Äste quer gelegt. Ich möchte mich bei den Tätern (sofern die hier mitlesen) für diese nette Aufmerksamkeit bedanken, die den schnöden Pfad nun zu einem echten Erlebniss gestaltet haben . Verletzungsrisiko für Einsteiger zu 100%!

Wahnbach Talsperre:
Aktuelles Füllvolumen der Talsperre momentan bei ca. 35.000.000.000l Wasser. Nichts berauschendes also. Liegt der Jahreszeit angepaßt bei ca. 2-3hm³ unter dem Normalstand. Dafür hat der Wahnbach ca. das 3fache an Volumen gewonnen. Es läuft ...

_ In eigener Sache:_
Zecken sind auch hier in unserer Gegend nicht ungewöhnlich! Stifung Warentest hat kürzlich 20 Zeckenmittel getestet, von denen allein 12 komplett durchgefallen sind. Lediglich 6 weitere brachten es zu einem _'befriedigend'_ (wovon eines nur in Österreich erhältlich ist), was die Höchstnote war in diesem Test. 


Quartet Anti Zecke Hautspray (Pumpspray)
Anti Brumm Nature! (Pumpspray)
Autan Family Care Zeckenschutz / Autan Protection Plus Zeckenschutz (Pumpspray)
Anti Brumm Forte (Pumpspray)
Autan Active / Autan Protection Plus (Pumpspray)
Hansaplast Anti-Insekten Sppray (Pumpspray)
*Wichtig:* Stiftung W.T. hat festgestellt, daß die Herstellerangaben der Wirkungszeit im Schnitt um 1-2 Stunden überzogen sind! Zudem die Wirkungszeit der auf der Verpackung befindlichen Beschreibung des Mittels, bei erwachsenen Zecken nochmals drastisch reduziert wird!


----------



## joscho (21. Mai 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> _ In eigener Sache:_
> Zecken sind auch hier in unserer Gegend nicht ungewöhnlich! Stifung Warentest hat kürzlich 20 Zeckenmittel getestet, von denen allein 12 komplett durchgefallen sind. Lediglich 6 weitere brachten es zu einem _'befriedigend'_ (wovon eines nur in Österreich erhältlich ist), was die Höchstnote war in diesem Test.



Hi Andreas,

danke für die Info. Hier noch direkt der Link zum Test http://www.test.de/themen/freizeit-reise/test/-Mittel-gegen-Zecken/1672174/1672174/1677099/

Letztes Jahr habe ich auf Grund von Testergebnissen Zanzarin gekauft und manchmal auch verwendet. Hatte zwar auch vorher keine Zecken, aber ich bilde mir ein, dass der Gestank sogar Hunde fernhält  Letzte Woche habe ich Autan gekauft - riecht zumindest deutlich weniger. Jetzt brauche ich wahrscheinlich noch Pfefferspray gegen die  Köter. 

Gruß
joscho


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Mai 2008)

Bisher hab ichs noch immer auf die lange Bank geschoben, weil ich noch nie eine Zecke hatte. Allerdings beschleicht mich immer mehr das ungute Gefühl, je öfter ich durch Dickicht komme. Das mit den Hunden ist aber auch nicht uninteressant, wobei hier bei uns das Hundeproblem eher zweitrangig ist.


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Mai 2008)

Da die Schutzmittelchen letztendlich irgendwann alle an ihre Grenze kommen und dann doch eine gewissen Gefahr für die Gesundheit besteht, bietet zusätzlich mehr Sicherheit eine sogenannte "Zeckenschutzimpfung", welche im Risikogebiet Süddeutschland schon gang und gebe ist. Und der Impfstoff von heute ist ein wesentlich verbesserter gegenüber der Anfangszeiten  vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Mai 2008)

Das ist wohl richtig, aber impfen kann man nur gegen die FSME, die in Süddeutschland und Österreich vorkommt.
In unseren Gefilden sind die Zecken mit Borrelien infiziert und gegen die kann man nicht impfen. Allerdings die gute Nachricht: die Zecken spucken die erst nach 24 Stunden aus, also oberstes Gebot: Körper absuchen und Zecke mit Zeckenzange entfernen!
Kommt es doch zu einer Infektion kann diese mit einem Antibiotikum behandelt werden.
Also keine Panik, aber gründlich inspizieren!
Viele Grüße Barbara


----------



## Thunderstuck (25. Mai 2008)

Tourbericht der lockeren Runde

Heute trafen sich in Dahlhausen folgende Personen um eine lockere Runde anzugehen.

* Kettenfresser = Sven
* seven-hornets= Achim
* Zwergenwerfer= Sebastian

Und der Guide Thunderstuck = Andreas



Mit etwas Verspätung, da wir noch auf CaptainFuture79 gewatrtet haben der dann doch nicht kam,ging es dann um 15:15 Uhr vom Parkplatz in Dahlhausen los Richtung Hanf wo schon die erste Trailpassage auf uns wartete und von allen glänzend gemeistert wurde.Nach einem kurzen Anstieg gings dann weiter erst durch den Wald dann auf der Straße bis zum Campingplatz wo es dann über den Bahnweg die nächste Trailpassage bis nach Seifen ging.

Jetzt gings dann das erste mal etwas länger aufwärts nach Eudenbach wo dann wieder mal der Schlauch des Guides schlapp gemacht hat aber dank der hilfe von Sven wurde das Problem schnell behoben.Von dort aus ging es in den Wald Richtung Bennerscheid und über Hühnerberg das erste mal Richtig abwärts mit beinahe zusammenstoß .

Kurz vor Nonnenberg lag dann das steilste Stück mit 16% vor uns (kurz und knackig) hoch nach Berghausen.Dort legten wir dann mal ein kurzes Päuschen ein.

Nach einem kurzen Trail gabs dann wieder was für die Höhenmeter Richtung Fronhardt und von dort aus (diesmal über den richtigen Trail) nochmal nach Oberscheid. Dort gabs dann wieder Probleme mit der Technik aber diesmal beim Zwergenwerfer (Bremse) der dann halt ohne Bremswirkung an der Hinterradbremse weiterfuhr(das nenn ich Einsatz) .


Von Sandscheid aus gings dann nach Kurscheid und Liersberg zurück zum Parkplatz in Dahlhausen.

Am Ende waren es dann 25km mit knapp 400 Höhenmetern.

Fazit:

- Nette Leute
- Wetter, herrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Mai 2008)

Andi mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour in deiner Gegend . Das mit dem Schlauch  na ja ging ja zügig voran und weiter ging es . 
Und was hat dir deine Mama schon gesagt "du sollst keine Rennradfahrer jagen"  
Das mit der Bremse na ja die Beläge sind halt runter ! 
Anbei die Tourauswertung ( Diesmal hatte ich den Computer dabei) 
Es müssen ca. 3 km und ca. 100 hm abgezogen werden


----------



## sibby08 (26. Mai 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Erste Interessensbekundungen sammeln sich auch bei mir seit Anfang des Jahres, für eine geguidete Tour rund um den leeren Stausee. Mitunter ließe sich gemeinsam was machen?! Udo? Übrigens ist der aktuelle Wasserstand unspektakulär normal!


 
So langsam kommt Bewegung ins Spiel. Gestern konnte man bereits die erste zum Vorschein gekommene Brücke von der alten Wahnbachtalstrasse begehen. 
Ich bin mal gespannt wie weit man der Strasse bei völligem Tiefstand folgen kann. Aufgenommen habe ich das Bild am Anfang der Talsperre (Vorbecken). Da wo ich stand ist normal auch Wasser.


----------



## CaptainFuture79 (27. Mai 2008)

Malzeit,

möchte mich an dieser Stelle für mein sonntägliches Nichterscheinen entschuldigen! Bin ja immer ein paar Min. später dran (na ja meistens  )

Zu meiner Entschuldigung: War Sa. in Aachen als DJ bis So. Morgen 4 Uhr unterwegs und danach noch auf dem 30. Geb. . Ich habe dann doch glatt verpennt und konnte mich auch nicht mehr abmelden. Nächstes Mal melde ich mich lieber 1 Tag vorher ab und überrasche Euch dann ggf. mit meiner Anwesenheit 

Bis denn...

LG

Ingo


----------



## sibby08 (31. Mai 2008)

@ Thunderstuck: Sorry, ich musste mich wieder für die Tour am 31.05.08 austragen. Ich dachte es währe der Sonntag.... . Samstag kann ich leider nicht  .
Beim nächsten mal vielleicht.


----------



## Thunderstuck (31. Mai 2008)

Ich habe die Tour von heute auf morgen 14:00 Uhr verschoben.


----------



## Kalinka (31. Mai 2008)

Thunderstuck schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tour von heute auf morgen 14:00 Uhr verschoben.









Keine Lust auf singing in the rain???
Morgen bin ich im 7Gebirge, sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (2. Juni 2008)

Gestern habe ich mal die Talsperre linksseitig ein wenig erkundigt.
Neben schönen Panoramen...








... habe ich auch den ersten alten Hof entdeckt.




Zeit für ein schönes Selbstportrait war auch noch  




Ich denke es wird eine schöne Tour wenn die Talsperre erst einmal leer ist. Ein paar wege muss ich aber noch erforschen.


----------



## joscho (2. Juni 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird eine schöne Tour wenn die Talsperre erst einmal leer ist. Ein paar wege muss ich aber noch erforschen.



Dann halt Dich mal ran - ich würde nämlich gerne auch mal einen Zwischenstand sehen  So vielleicht nächstes Wochenende. Mal kurz zur Talsperre und dann in den Biergarten


----------



## wingover (2. Juni 2008)

Ein paar wege muss ich aber noch erforschen.[/QUOTE]

Oder du fragst mich. An der Talsperre kenne ich fast alle Wege, auch welche die noch gar nicht markiert sind. 

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juni 2008)

wingover schrieb:


> Oder du fragst mich. An der Talsperre kenne ich fast alle Wege, auch welche die noch gar nicht markiert sind.
> 
> Gruß
> Stephan



da gebe ich Dir recht. 
Leider müßte zuerst ein Sägetrupp mal losfahren.  
Auf der rechten Seite haben wir gestern auch viele Bäume übersteigen müssen 
Aber ein Runde am Ufer entlang wäre schon super. 
VG Werner


----------



## sibby08 (2. Juni 2008)

wingover schrieb:


> Ein paar wege muss ich aber noch erforschen.


 
Oder du fragst mich. An der Talsperre kenne ich fast alle Wege, auch welche die noch gar nicht markiert sind. 

Gruß
Stephan[/quote]

Währe natürlich auch eine Maßnahme.  Komme ich gerne mal drauf zurück.
Wie währe es denn mal mit einer Feiabendrunde? Zeitlich müsste das ja schaffbar sein wenn wir so gegen 18:00 Uhr vom Damm aus starten, zumindest mal die linke Seite.


----------



## Prophet07 (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin hier zwar neu, aber Hennefer schon seit na ja, schon recht lange.
Würde mich sehr über eine schöne Talsperrenrunde mit einem ortskundigen freuen.
Muss leider zugeben das ich mir nie wirklich die Zeit genommen habe das Terrain zu erkunden.
Also wenn jemand am Samstag was plant, bitte Bescheid geben.
Unter der Woche bin ich leider oft unterwegs, aber ev. klappt es ja doch mal.

Also, allzeit geile Trails

Dieter


----------



## Lipoly (17. Juni 2008)

Maaaahlzigg!

Wie siehts denn im mom an der WBTS aus? Hat der Viele Regen das Ablassen verzögert? Bilder vom mommentanen Zustand des Wasserstandes? Wollte am WE ggf. mal mein Weibchen dahin ausführen wenn es sehenswert sein sollte(also die WBTS)


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Maaaahlzigg!
> 
> Wie siehts denn im mom an der WBTS aus? Hat der Viele Regen das Ablassen verzögert? Bilder vom mommentanen Zustand des Wasserstandes? Wollte am WE ggf. mal mein Weibchen dahin ausführen wenn es sehenswert sein sollte(also die WBTS)



Werde heute spät abends mal vorbei fahren. Vielleicht mache ich noch ein zwei Fotos und stelle diese dann hier rein. 

cu
Manni


----------



## Prophet07 (17. Juni 2008)

Der Wasserstand sieht schon ziemlich niedrig aus.
Das Geländer auf dem Damm ist auch bereits entfernt, und man hat versucht uns sehr aufwendig vom Damm fern zu halten.
Lässt sich aber umklettern.
Aber fallt mir bloß nicht rein, ich will das Wasser  ja noch trinken 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Aber fallt mir bloß nicht rein, ich will das Wasser  ja noch trinken
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Das bißchen Bier macht doch dem Trinkwasser nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (17. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Das bißchen Bier macht doch dem Trinkwasser nix




ich dacht ja auch an das Öl von der Kette


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> ich dacht ja auch an das Öl von der Kette




Nööö, das ist zu der Zeit schon in durch Heidesand ausgetauscht


----------



## Lipoly (17. Juni 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Der Wasserstand sieht schon ziemlich niedrig und man hat versucht uns sehr aufwendig vom Damm fern zu halten.
> Lässt sich aber umklettern.





Zufällig am Sonntag ausprobiert?


			
				mein Vater am Sonntag Mittag schrieb:
			
		

> Wir waren eben mit den Hunden an der Talsperre gucken, der Damm ist gesperrt, da waren aber son paar  verknatterte Mountainbiker die ihr Bike übers Wasser um den Zaun drumgehoben haben


----------



## Prophet07 (17. Juni 2008)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Zufällig am Sonntag ausprobiert?



nö, ich war am Samstag da, aber der Weg war der gleiche.
Sonst war ja nix mehr offen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Juni 2008)

Zu faul zum hochfahren Lars? Mit Deinem Flöppchen biste doch in 5min. da oben?!


----------



## Lipoly (17. Juni 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Zu faul zum hochfahren Lars? Mit Deinem Flöppchen biste doch in 5min. da oben?!



Da muss ich ja erstmal den ganzen Lampen und Nummernschild und Auspuffleisemachkram suchen  

Ggf. gleich mal ein legales Mopped ausleihen und dahin tuckern! 5min? Das schafft man bestimmt auch in weniger 


PS: Ich könnte auch Donnerstag mal mim MTB dahin fahren, sowas hab ich ja auchnoch!


----------



## bibi1952 (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
Ich fahre morgenabend vom Gut Umschoss runter ins Derenbachtal, mal schauen, wie die alten Trails dort aussehen. Vielleicht kann man schon die alte Brücke sehen.
Wer Lust hat, bin gegen 19:00 Uhr am Parkplatz in Franzhäuschen.
VG Werner


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich fahre morgenabend vom Gut Umschoss runter ins Derenbachtal, mal schauen, wie die alten Trails dort aussehen. Vielleicht kann man schon die alte Brücke sehen.
> Wer Lust hat, bin gegen 19:00 Uhr am Parkplatz in Franzhäuschen.
> VG Werner



Hätte schon Lust, wie lange gedenkt ihr zu fahren? (Weil ich anschliessend noch nach Ei-dorf muss)


----------



## bibi1952 (17. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hätte schon Lust, wie lange gedenkt ihr zu fahren? (Weil ich anschliessend noch nach Ei-dorf muss)



ca. 1-1,5 h,
dann muss ich noch über den HCM zurück
[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL].

VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ca. 1-1,5 h,
> dann muss ich noch über den HCM zurück
> 
> VG Werner



DA komme ich aber noch mit 

Melde mich morgen früh nochmal, wie sich dann die Beine anfühlen  Komme gerade aus der WH und habe gut 60km in 4 Std (inkl. Pausen) gefahren) :kotz:


----------



## guido p (18. Juni 2008)

Hier noch was zur Wahnbachtalsperre

http://www.ksta.de/html/fotolines/1213162121018/rahmen.shtml?1

Werd heut nochmal vorbeifahren, ob man was sehen kann.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo Werner,

bin nachher dabei  

19h Franzhäuschen...wo genau?

cu
Manni


----------



## bibi1952 (18. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> bin nachher dabei
> 
> ...



Ich komme aus dem Lohmarer Wald, kreuze die B56 an der Gaststätte Franzhäuschen und fahre gegenüber in den Wald Richtung Steinbruch. Dort ist der Wanderparkplatz, 19:00 Uhr. Handynummer kommt per PN.

VG Werner


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Juni 2008)

Tja, schade. Am Treff kein Werner, am Teleon auch nicht. Rückruf-SMS ebenfalls ignoriert. Ärgerlich, wenn mann bereits eine halbe Stunde vorher da war   

So musste ich allene meine Wahnbachrunde drehen.  Natürlich war ich froh wenigstens die Staumauer gefunden zu haben.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/3/4/4/_/large/DSC00012.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/3/4/4/_/large/DSC00013.JPG

Das nächste Mal fahre ich dann doch KFL 
Manni


----------



## bibi1952 (19. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Tja, schade. Am Treff kein Werner, am Teleon auch nicht. Rückruf-SMS ebenfalls ignoriert. Ärgerlich, wenn mann bereits eine halbe Stunde vorher da war
> 
> So musste ich allene meine Wahnbachrunde drehen.  Natürlich war ich froh wenigstens die Staumauer gefunden zu haben.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/3/4/4/_/large/DSC00012.JPG
> ...



ich war da, habe am Parkplatz bis 19:02 Uhr gewartet, war kein einzelner Biker da, nur zwei am Auto, die einpackten. Dann bin ich ins Derenbachtal gefahren, um dann Richtung Staumauer am Ufer entlang zu biken.
Ist nicht zu empfehlen. Der Trampelpfad ist nachher nicht mehr fahrbar.


VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Juni 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ich war da, habe am Parkplatz bis 19:02 Uhr gewartet, war kein einzelner Biker da, nur zwei am Auto, die einpackten. Dann bin ich ins Derenbachtal gefahren, um dann Richtung Staumauer am Ufer entlang zu biken.
> Ist nicht zu empfehlen. Der Trampelpfad ist nachher nicht mehr fahrbar.
> 
> 
> VG Werner



Davon war einer ich, weil ich vor lauter Warterei schon andere Biker angequasselt habe


----------



## joscho (19. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Davon war einer ich, weil ich vor lauter Warterei schon andere Biker angequasselt habe



Klingt nach einem Stück von Dario Fo


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal fahre ich dann doch KFL
> Manni



Da war's super


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Juni 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ins Derenbachtal gefahren, um dann Richtung Staumauer am Ufer entlang zu biken.
> Ist nicht zu empfehlen. Der Trampelpfad ist nachher nicht mehr fahrbar.
> 
> 
> VG Werner




Ich hoffe Du bist nicht in die "gefährlichen Sümpfe" gekommen
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=loka&itemid=10001&detailid=463386


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 
hab mal ohne Bike am Samstagnachmittag ca.18 Uhr die Wahnbachtalsperre besucht; ist schon komplett als Baustelle abgesperrt, aber die Leute sind alle am Zaun vorbei über die Staumauer gelaufen; kam dann ein PKW mit der Baustellenaufsicht und hat alle Leute wieder weggeschickt; habe ihn auch darauf angesprochen, daß in den Lokalzeitungen Berichte über den Besuch der Talsperre stehen; er sagte mir, der Damm sei wegen der Bauarbeiten bzw. auch wegen des demontierten Geländers (Unfallgefahr!) gesperrt! Es soll wohl oberhalb der Straße Richtung Gut Umschoß eine Aussichtsplattform geben.  

...konnte noch von weitem @Andreas-MTB in Begleitung erkennen, schöne Grüße !  

hat jemand noch weitere Info´s hierzu ??


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Juni 2008)

Ja richtig Helmut. Die Neugierde packte uns und wir sind mal die 3Km dort hoch geradelt. Der Besucherandrang ist ebenso enorm, wie das Bild was sich einem augenblicklich bietet! Ich glaube, in den letzten 3 Wochen waren mehr Besucher dort, als ganz 2007 zusammen!
Der Bedienstete, übrigens ein ehemaliger Kollege und nun Schlosser des Wahnbachtalsperrenverbandes, den sahen wir auch noch. Allerdings waren wir schon wieder unterwegs gen Heimat (Sieglinde), ein fantastische Champignon Schnitzel mit 2 herrlichen Weizen in der Sonne vernichten


----------



## Montana (22. Juni 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ja richtig Helmut. Die Neugierde packte uns und wir sind mal die 3Km dort hoch geradelt. Der Besucherandrang ist ebenso enorm, wie das Bild was sich einem augenblicklich bietet! Ich glaube, in den letzten 3 Wochen waren mehr Besucher dort, als ganz 2007 zusammen!
> Der Bedienstete, übrigens ein ehemaliger Kollege und nun Schlosser des Wahnbachtalsperrenverbandes, den sahen wir auch noch. Allerdings waren wir schon wieder unterwegs gen Heimat (Sieglinde), ein fantastische Champignon Schnitzel mit 2 herrlichen Weizen in der Sonne vernichten



Ja es war es nett euch da zufällig getroffen zu haben. Ich _musste_ mal ne kleine Runde _Tdf -> Lohmar Wald -> WBT und zurück _ drehen. Schnitzel hatte ich leider keine da ich wieder flott zurück wollte 

Übrigens : Menschenmassen ohne Ende wie sonst in Colonia am Rheinufer ... und was sieht man : Einen See mit etwas breiten Ufern  ... das Besondere erkennen wohl irgendwie nur die Einheimischen. 

Bis bald und ich freue mich schon auf die kleine Hennef und Umgebung Tour 

Grüße auch an Ines

_Guido_


----------



## sibby08 (22. Juni 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ja es war es nett euch da zufällig getroffen zu haben. Ich _musste_ mal ne kleine Runde _Tdf -> Lohmar Wald -> WBT und zurück _drehen. Schnitzel hatte ich leider keine da ich wieder flott zurück wollte
> 
> Übrigens : Menschenmassen ohne Ende wie sonst in Colonia am Rheinufer ... und was sieht man : Einen See mit etwas breiten Ufern  ... das Besondere erkennen wohl irgendwie nur die Einheimischen.
> 
> ...


 

Dann warte mal bis zum absoluten Tiefstand ab! Auch jetzt schon gibt es weiter hinten schon viele tolle Sachen zu sehen.
http://www.wzforum.de/forum2/read.php?8,1370912

Ein sehr gelungener Fotobericht


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Juni 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Bis bald und ich freue mich schon auf die kleine Hennef und Umgebung Tour
> 
> Grüße auch an Ines
> 
> _Guido_


 

Bester Guido, ich verspreche Dir in jedem Fall eine Tour mit optischen wie fahrerischen Highlights im nahen Umland! Melde mich dann auch bei Dir (Du bist nicht der erste auf der Warteliste) für das ganz persönliche Highlight . Spätestens in 4 Woche kann ich mich wieder problemlos belasten.

Zudem soll es ja noch die Tour rund um (und im) geleerten Stausee geben. Vermutlich auch innerhalb der kommenden 3 Wochen.  




Montana schrieb:


> Übrigens : Menschenmassen ohne Ende wie sonst in Colonia am Rheinufer ... und was sieht man : Einen See mit etwas breiten Ufern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genieße das Schauspiel, angeblich soll die Staudammsanierung aufgrund der heutigen Technik für die Ewigkeit sein. Und wer hat schon das Glück, mal auf dem Grund eines Sees zu fahren, der vorher mit 42000000000l Wasser gefüllt war?


----------



## bibi1952 (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
habe gestern mit zwei Freunden eine Tour durch und um die Wahnbachtalsperre gemacht. Wir sind über Gut Umschoss, Schneffelrath oberhalb der Talsperre und dann runter ins Tal, haben dort die erste Schlammprüfung bestanden.




Das saftige Grün lud zum Sonnen und Schuhereinigen ein.




Danach fuhren wir, schoben und kletterten wir entlang der Wasserlinie Richtung Vorbecken, bis wir zum trockenen Teil der Talsperre kamen.





Hier war geiles Biken angesagt. Zurück ging es hoch zur Ausichthütte bei Wolperath, dann über die Waldwege nach Happerschoss und runter zur Staumauer. Die Bikes haben wir über den Bauzäune gehoben und sind über den Damm zurück zum Gut Umschoss gefahren.

Könnte demnächst 2 Touren (linksherum"schwer" und rechtsherum"leichter") um die Talsperre mal fahren, sind aber ca. 700 - 800 hm zu bewältigen. Bei der schweren Tour ist Schwindelfreiheit erforderlich, da wir auf einem schmalen Absatz am oberen Rand der steilen Uferböschung fahren müssen.
Termine muss ich noch mit der Familie abklären.
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (23. Juni 2008)

Schöne Bilder bibi!
Morgen werde ich wenn nichts dazwischen kommt mal zur Talsperre fahren, wo kann man den die interessantesten Sachen bezüglich der sonst unter der Wasseroberfläche liegenden Häuser,Brücken... sehen und wo kann/sollte man dann das Auto parken?

Guckstdu und sagstdu mir wo! 

gruß lars


----------



## sibby08 (23. Juni 2008)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder bibi!
> Morgen werde ich wenn nichts dazwischen kommt mal zur Talsperre fahren, wo kann man den die interessantesten Sachen bezüglich der sonst unter der Wasseroberfläche liegenden Häuser,Brücken... sehen und wo kann/sollte man dann das Auto parken?
> 
> Guckstdu und sagstdu mir wo!
> ...


 
Am günstigsten fährst Du mit dem Auto bis Ortsanfang Wahn bei Hochhausen (nicht Flughafen ). Vor dem ersten Haus geht rechts ein Waldweg hinunter zur Talsperre. Wenn Du unten angekommen den Wald verlässt stehst Du schon fast auf den ersten Grundmauern. Weiter links folgend kannst Du die weniger sichtbaren Grundmauern von dem nächsten Hof sehen und diesen auch über einer halb zerfallenen Brücke erreichen. Ebenso die alte Wahnbachtalstrasse, auf welcher jetzt Rohrleitungen liegen.
Heute habe ich diese Stelle das erstemal mit dem Bike befahren .
Viel Spaß, es lohnt sich!


----------



## sibby08 (25. Juni 2008)

So langsam zeigt sich das wohl interessanteste Bauwerk in der Talsperre, die Derenbachtalbrücke.
Wenn man genauer hinsieht, kann man sogar schon Umrisse unter der Wasseroberfläche sehen (Polfilter sei dank )








und zur Erinnerung:


----------



## bibi1952 (25. Juni 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> So langsam zeigt sich das wohl interessanteste Bauwerk in der Talsperre, die Derenbachtalbrücke.
> Wenn man genauer hinsieht, kann man sogar schon Umrisse unter der Wasseroberfläche sehen (Polfilter sei dank )




Geil,
letzten Sonntag habe ich noch nichts davon gesehen. 
Werde heute abend mal schauen gehen, wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet.


VG Werner


----------



## Lipoly (25. Juni 2008)

Wer war denn gestern Abend so an der Talsperre radeln?

War ne Gruppe wo u.a. auch Klaus aka Redking mit von der Partie war!
Hab sogar noch ein Fandungsfoto geschossen 

Weitere Bilder gibst hier:
http://myalbum.miyoo.de/Lipoly/photo-album/set-allMedia/SetID_66177

Gruß Lars


----------



## bibi1952 (26. Juni 2008)

War gestern abend kurz vor dem Fußballspiel im Wahnbachtal.
Einsame Stille
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/127232]
	
[/URL]

Bis zu dem alten Schild kann man fahren, danach ist es schlammig.




Wenn die Sonne kräftig scheint, kann man nächste Woche noch tiefer ins Tal fahren.[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]

VG Werner


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. Juni 2008)

*Aktuelle Daten & Fakten für alle WBTS Begeisterten: *_
Quelle: Rhein-Sieg Anzeiger_



Polizei schreitet ein, um Besucherstrom der Baustelle zu verweisen
Wasserstand vor dem Damm im jetzigen Zustand: 24m, befüllt 44m
Wasserentnahmeturm am Ende der Staumauer Richtung Happerschoss steht jetzt komplett frei
Aussichtsplattform wird erstellt in Höhe des Gebäudes oberhalb der Staumauer
Betreten der Stausees ob geleehrt oder befüllt verboten! Wasserschutzgebiet Klasse 1. Trinkwassergefährdung durch mögliche Verunreinigung!
Webcam wird am Staudamm installiert


----------



## bibi1952 (27. Juni 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> *Aktuelle Daten & Fakten für alle WBTS Begeisterten: *_
> Quelle: Rhein-Sieg Anzeiger_
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verwende an meinem Bike nur biologisch abbaubare Oele, die auch für Baumaschinen, die in der Wasserschutzzone verwendet werden, zugelassen sind.
VG Werner


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. Juni 2008)

Hoffentlich sind auch die Hosentaschen und der Rucksack nicht löchrig, damit da kein Müll rausfällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (27. Juni 2008)

Die Arbeiten sind voll im Gange


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/0/3/8/3/_/large/WBTS01.jpg
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/0/3/8/3/_/large/WBTS02.jpg
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/0/3/8/3/_/large/WBTS03.jpg


Ich fahre aber sicher auch gleich noch mal dort vorbei.

Ach ja, die hübsche junge Dame hat mich dan ca. 10 Jahre später zur Welt gebracht.

Grüße aus Hennef
Dieter


----------



## Lipoly (27. Juni 2008)

Mal ne Frage, sind dort zwei große Brücken im Stausee "versteckt" gewesen?

Die von den Bildern von Sibby ist auf jedenfall jetzt "an der Luft", zumindest war sie das eben als wir mim Flugzeug vom Werkstattflug zurückkamen und da drübergegondelt sind. Sieht vn oben doch recht merkwürdig aus dieses "Loch"


----------



## Blut Svente (27. Juni 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> So langsam zeigt sich das wohl interessanteste Bauwerk in der Talsperre, die Derenbachtalbrücke.
> Wenn man genauer hinsieht, kann man sogar schon Umrisse unter der Wasseroberfläche sehen (Polfilter sei dank )
> 
> 
> ...



das untere Bild ist aber die Brücke hinter den Damm die in den letzten tagen des 2 Weltkrieges unsinnigerweise gesprengt wurde. Hat mir mein Opa jedenfalls so erzählt. Der hatte einen Bauernhof im Wamnbachtal...
LGS


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (27. Juni 2008)

habe hier ein Link mit Fotos der Gebäude und Brücken im Wahnbachtal:

http://www.wahnbach.de/index.php?id=153

und ebenso hier:

http://www.wahnbach.de/Bau-der-Talsperre.206.0.html

..das letze Bild zeigt die "versunkene Brücke" im Derenbachtal


----------



## sibby08 (27. Juni 2008)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> habe hier ein Link mit Fotos der Gebäude und Brücken im Wahnbachtal:
> 
> http://www.wahnbach.de/index.php?id=153
> 
> ...


 
Da hatte ich das Bild auch her und da steht "Die heute überstaute Bogenbrücke über das Derenbachtal"

Die gesprengte Brücke sah wohl mal so aus:
http://www.lostplaces.de/forum/download.php?id=22463


----------



## meti (28. Juni 2008)

wenn du mal lust auf nee kleine runde hast sag bescheid " war lang nicht mehr rund um haus oelgarten unterwegs"

@seiffer votec gibt es nicht mehr "war aber so ganz gut" es muß einem halt gefallen!

verkaufe 
storck rebel carbon 19zoll+ extralite sattelstütze 500 euro 
cannondale caad4 rr 56cm perlmut/weiss wie neu " bestes gebot" 
garmin gecko + magic maps nrw west + datenkabel (com) 150 euro 
hayes nine vr/hr + lx lrs centerlock + dt swiss adapter6loch  100 euro
alles an selbstabholer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (28. Juni 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Da hatte ich das Bild auch her und da steht "Die heute überstaute Bogenbrücke über das Derenbachtal"
> 
> Die gesprengte Brücke sah wohl mal so aus:
> http://www.lostplaces.de/forum/download.php?id=22463



"Die heute überstaute Bogenbrücke" biegt aber zur"falschen" Seite ab, oder iirre ich mich da! Ist aber auch egal...
LGS


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. Juni 2008)

Neueste Bilder vom Tatort WBTS Derenbachtalbrücke (DBTB)


----------



## Cheetah (29. Juni 2008)

Das Kamerakind Frank präsentiert:


----------



## Izual (29. Juni 2008)

Hier auch beweise das die Fotos echt sind:


















VG Chris


----------



## wingover (1. Juli 2008)

Tipp des Tages.

Heute 19-22 Uhr Livemusik in der Sieglinde.
Mirko Bäumer (Quenn-Kings, Hausmarke)

SU
Stephan


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juli 2008)

wingover schrieb:


> Tipp des Tages.
> 
> Heute 19-22 Uhr Livemusik in der Sieglinde.
> Mirko Bäumer (Quenn-Kings, Hausmarke)
> ...



gute Idee,mal schauen, ob ich meine bessere Hälfte motivieren kann



VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
habe eine Tour für die Wahnbachtalsperre am Sonntagnachmittag ins LMB gesetzt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6724​Treffpunkt:



VG Werner


----------



## wingover (2. Juli 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> gute Idee,mal schauen, ob ich meine bessere Hälfte motivieren kann
> 
> 
> 
> VG Werner



Das war gestern!
Der nächste Termin ist der 15.07.2008, selbe Zeit.

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juli 2008)

wingover schrieb:


> Das war gestern!
> Der nächste Termin ist der 15.07.2008, selbe Zeit.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stephan



Danke für den Hinweis!
War noch nicht ausgeschlafen.


VG Werner


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juli 2008)

Davon ausgehend, das dies hier Dein Heimatfred ist:





Alles Gute zum Geburtstag [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (2. Juli 2008)

So so da hat es Dich heute *auch erwischt* 





Alles liebe zu Deinem *Geburtstag* lieber Udo

ich hebe schon mal ein 

 Bierchen auf Dich 

Laß Dich reich beschenken  und mach schöne Touren 

Grüße
Renate


----------



## joscho (2. Juli 2008)

*Alles Gute für das neue Lebensjahr* 


Ach, der gute Sibby - auch schon wieder ein Jahr älter 

An Deinem Geburtstag einige Worte der Weisheit: Lächle solange Du noch Zähne hast! ​


----------



## Cheetah (2. Juli 2008)

​


*
Happy Birthday!​*


----------



## Redking (2. Juli 2008)

Soll ich??? Soll ich nicht????
Obwohl er hat keine so schöne Signatur wie die Anderen die Freunde suchen.

Okay dann bin ich mal nicht so.

Glückwunsch meinem Markenkollegen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (2. Juli 2008)

*Alles Gute lieber Frauenrundensondermännerausnahme-Genehmigungsträger UDO!*


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Juli 2008)

Uiiiii... Udo , na auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag, und bleib der - der Du bist!


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juli 2008)

Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche zu meinem letzten 30er Geburtstag.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Juli 2008)

*Live* und in Farbe, die atuellen Bilder von der Staumauer (_Webcam_)


----------



## soka70 (3. Juli 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche zu meinem letzten 30er Geburtstag.



Hi Udo, hatte "es" zwar auch schon bei wkw gelesen und es doch zum rechtzeitigen Gratulieren verpatzt (sorry, hab`soviel zu tun in den Ferien ) 

Auch von mir alles Liebe und Gute zu Deinem letzten dreißigsten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...(sorry, hab`soviel zu tun in den Ferien )


ja, gibt es den am Samstag etwas Zeit zum Radfahren? Frank fragte nach, wegen der Tour in Herchen, die mir zu lang ist und mit dem Abendprogramm kollidiert. Wie wäre es mit eine Talsperrenumrundung ab Sieglinde? So am 13:00 Uhr? Ich such mal den GPS-Track raus
Jens, Ines, Ines, Andreas, Frank, Renate (obwohl das wohl zu langweilig für unsere HM-Queen ist) Lissy ...und wer sonst noch will.
Oder aber mal RR als Altenative!


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juli 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> *Live* und in Farbe, die atuellen Bilder von der Staumauer (_Webcam_)


 
Interessant!
Aber wenn es weiter so regnet ist sie bald wieder voll 

@soka: Danke für die Glückwünsche 

@Kalinka: Vielleicht komme ich auch mit. Auch an der Talsperre kann man viele HM sammeln, erst recht jetzt.


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> [email protected]: Vielleicht komme ich auch mit. Auch an der Talsperre kann man viele HM sammeln, erst recht jetzt.


Na, ich kenne nur den Weg, den mein Gekko kennt. Bei Abweichen von der Route steigt die Verfahrgarantie.
Aber wenn Du dabei bist, kann ja nichts passieren.


----------



## Cheetah (3. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ja, gibt es den am Samstag etwas Zeit zum Radfahren? Frank fragte nach, wegen der Tour in Herchen, die mir zu lang ist und mit dem Abendprogramm kollidiert. Wie wäre es mit eine Talsperrenumrundung ab Sieglinde? So am 13:00 Uhr? Ich such mal den GPS-Track raus
> Jens, Ines, Ines, Andreas, Frank, Renate (obwohl das wohl zu langweilig für unsere HM-Queen ist) Lissy ...und wer sonst noch will.
> Oder aber mal RR als Altenative!



Haben meine Gnädigste ein mentales Problem mit den 1000 hm?


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Na, ich kenne nur den Weg, den mein Gekko kennt. Bei Abweichen von der Route steigt die Verfahrgarantie.
> *Aber wenn Du dabei bist, kann ja nichts passieren*.


 
Sei Dir da mal nicht so sicher, habe zwar mittlerweile einen Garmin Vista HCx, aber das heißt gar nichts...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Frank fragte nach, wegen der Tour in Herchen, die mir zu lang ist und mit dem Abendprogramm kollidiert


Schade ist das, wo ich mich besonders über Deine Anmeldung gefreut habe 
Es gibt sooo viele schöne Möglichkeiten, die Tour abzukürzen ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Schade ist das, wo ich mich besonders über Deine Anmeldung gefreut habe
> Es gibt sooo viele schöne Möglichkeiten, die Tour abzukürzen ... ?


Ja, und nachher krieg ich den Titel der Abkürz-Königin, wo ich doch schon bei TeamIII die Gunst der Stunde genuzt habe
Na mal sehen, ob ich mich aufraffen kann...ist ja nicht ganz meine Liga, was sonst so noch mitfährt.


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Haben meine Gnädigste ein mentales Problem mit den 1000 hm?


*
Gut, erkannt Du Frauenversteher!*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, und nachher krieg ich den Titel der Abkürz-Königin, wo ich doch schon bei TeamIII die Gunst der Stunde genuzt habe
> Na mal sehen, ob ich mich aufraffen kann...ist ja nicht ganz meine Liga, was sonst so noch mitfährt.


Doch ist Deine Liga, obwohl das Tempo "langsam" ist 
Biiiidde komm doch! *liebguck*


----------



## Campari79 (3. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Na mal sehen, ob ich mich aufraffen kann...ist ja nicht ganz meine Liga, was sonst so noch mitfährt.



Das mit der Liga kann ich verstehen, geht mir genauso.


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Doch ist Deine Liga, obwohl das Tempo "langsam" ist
> Biiiidde komm doch! *liebguck*





Guter Witz!
Der eine guckt lieb, der andere nennt mich feige...ich fühl mich total unter Druck gesetzt.
Ich diskutier das mal in Ruhe mit mir selber


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juli 2008)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Das mit der Liga kann ich verstehen, geht mir genauso.



Ihr schafft das

Also wenn mein Knie nicht schon wieder streiken würde, hätte ich mich erst garnicht wieder abgemeldet.  Ich will da auch mal fahren. Muß halt der Kimba doch herhalten.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo macht euch nicht so viele Gedanken um Eure Kondition oder Technik, sondern freut euch auf eine tolle Landschaft, viel Abwechslung und interessante Ausblicke!
Ich jedenfalls tue das.

@Kettenfresser: was machen die Rippis??? Wuerde gerne auch dich mal hier begruessen duerfen...


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hallo macht euch nicht so viele Gedanken um Eure Kondition oder Technik, sondern freut euch auf eine tolle Landschaft, viel Abwechslung und interessante Ausblicke!
> Ich jedenfalls tue das.
> 
> *@Kettenfresser: was machen die Rippis??? Wuerde gerne auch dich mal hier begruessen duerfen*...



Die brauchen noch Zeit  Tut auch noch ganz schön weh


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Juli 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Die brauchen noch Zeit  Tut auch noch ganz schön weh


Ich wuensche dir gute Genesung und hoffe auf baldige Tour mit Dir!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ja, gibt es den am Samstag etwas Zeit zum Radfahren? Frank fragte nach, wegen der Tour in Herchen, die mir zu lang ist und mit dem Abendprogramm kollidiert. Wie wäre es mit eine Talsperrenumrundung ab Sieglinde? So am 13:00 Uhr? Ich such mal den GPS-Track raus
> Jens, Ines, Ines, Andreas, Frank, Renate (obwohl das wohl zu langweilig für unsere HM-Queen ist) Lissy ...und wer sonst noch will.
> Oder aber mal RR als Altenative!



Vermutlich wird morgen der schönste Tag des Wochenendes. Wir planen gegen Spätnachmittag/frühen Abend eine weitere Fotoexkursion zur WBTS. Alles slow motion. Die Knipse steht diesmal im Fordergrund 
Das restliche WE ist bei uns noch nicht ganz fest. Autofreies Siegtal am Sonntag mit dem RR, möglichst ab 9:00 bis evtl. Hamm und zurück, oder Helmut in der Eifel. Mal schauen. Samstag ist noch offen ab mittags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (4. Juli 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird morgen der schönste Tag des Wochenendes. Wir planen gegen Spätnachmittag/frühen Abend eine weitere Fotoexkursion zur WBTS. Alles slow motion. Die Knipse steht diesmal im Fordergrund
> Das restliche WE ist bei uns noch nicht ganz fest. Autofreies Siegtal am Sonntag mit dem RR, möglichst ab 9:00 bis evtl. Hamm und zurück, oder Helmut in der Eifel. Mal schauen. Samstag ist noch offen ab mittags.


Heute bin ich zum RR verabredet,
Samstag hat Frank mit telefonischer Seelsorge  und seinem unwiederstehlichen Charme  dafür Sorge getragen, daß ich mitfahre.
Ich werde es bereuen... Vielleicht schließt sich außer Power-Renate noch eine Spaßfrau an?
Sonntag bin ich ja beim Eifeltier.
Wenn die Sonne heute abend scheint, habt ihr sicher super Licht zum FOTOGRAPHIEREN...ich hatte den Einduck übers KNIPSEN bist DU schon raus


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ja, gibt es den am Samstag etwas Zeit zum Radfahren? Frank fragte nach, wegen der Tour in Herchen, die mir zu lang ist und mit dem Abendprogramm kollidiert. Wie wäre es mit eine Talsperrenumrundung ab Sieglinde? *So am 13:00 Uh*r? Ich such mal den GPS-Track raus
> Jens, Ines, Ines, Andreas, Frank, Renate (obwohl das wohl zu langweilig für unsere HM-Queen ist) Lissy ...und wer sonst noch will.
> Oder aber mal RR als Altenative!




Ich dachte wir fahren am So in Rheinbach mit?

Samstag wollte ich im 7GB mit Michael fahren. Ich glaube die 1. Schnupperrunde auf kleinen Trails am Venusberg/Kottenforst hat ihm Appetit auf mehr gemacht 
Aber zu Gruppentouren möchte ich ihn noch nicht mitbringen. Ich muß ihn ja nicht gleich wieder verschrecken


----------



## Kalinka (4. Juli 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir fahren am So in Rheinbach mit?
> 
> Samstag wollte ich im 7GB mit Michael fahren. Ich glaube die 1. Schnupperrunde auf kleinen Trails am Venusberg/Kottenforst hat ihm Appetit auf mehr gemacht
> Aber zu Gruppentouren möchte ich ihn noch nicht mitbringen. Ich muß ihn ja nicht gleich wieder verschrecken



Schreibfehler, ich meinte latürnich Sa ab 13:00, aber wegen Franks Überredungskünsten, fahre ich nun doch nach Herchen...willst Du nicht mitkommen????1000HM sind doch für Dich auf einer Backe abgerutscht
Aber Michael süchtig machen ist auch ok!!!Was heiß hier verschrecken...unverschämt!


----------



## Cheetah (4. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Schreibfehler, ich meinte latürnich Sa ab 13:00, aber wegen Franks Überredungskünsten, fahre ich nun doch nach Herchen...willst Du nicht mitkommen????1000HM sind doch für Dich auf einer Backe abgerutscht



Ich hätte es nicht besser sagen können.


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Schreibfehler, ich meinte latürnich Sa ab 13:00, aber wegen Franks Überredungskünsten, fahre ich nun doch nach Herchen...willst Du nicht mitkommen????1000HM sind doch für Dich auf einer Backe abgerutscht



 Die ca. 1600 waren schon ziiiieeemlich anstrengend. Boah war ich platt abends. 



Kalinka schrieb:


> Aber Michael süchtig machen ist auch ok!!!Was heiß hier verschrecken...unverschämt!



Konditionell - latürnich  Ausserdem fehlt ihm noch die nötige Ausrüstung z.B. Hirnschutz etc. 
Aber vielleicht mag er an der Gewässerkunderunde teilnehmen, falls Du noch ein Plätzchen frei hast?


----------



## Kalinka (4. Juli 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Die ca. 1600 waren schon ziiiieeemlich anstrengend. Boah war ich platt abends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja klar, ist aber eine lange Strecke. Soll sich einfach anmelden. 2 Plätzelchen sind noch frei. Zweithelm habe ich auch...das wäre keine Ausrede!
LG
Karin


----------



## Patrik (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
für Samstag war auch meine Planung, mal zur Wahnbachalsperre zu fahren.

Bastel mir gerade einen Track von Rösrath Stümpen aus zusammen.
Von Rösrath Stümpen nach Lohmar Abschnitt von:
http://www.gps-tour.info/ Tour 9614 

Von Lohmar zur Talsperre Abschnitt aus
http://www.gps-tour.info/ Tour 6163 Ho-Chi-Min-Pfad-Runde
Nur hier hab ich ein Problem. In diesem Abschnitt liegen hin und Rückweg nebeneinander. Nur ich weis nicht wo der Ho-Chi-Min-Pfad liegt und von welcher Richtung aus man ihn fährt. Bin ihn zwar schon mehrmal gefahren, hab es aber immer vergessen, mir WP'S für Start Ende zu setzen, ärgerlich.

Rund umd die Talsperre hab ich einen Track
http://www.gps-tour.info/ Tour 17783

Ich sende mal die GBD mit, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen und Start und Ende als WP eintragen.

Danke schon mal falls jemand helfen kann
Patrik


----------



## Pepin (5. Juli 2008)

Hier auch meine beiden Wahnbachtalsperrenrunden:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1032
http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1035


----------



## Wilkinssohn (5. Juli 2008)

Patrik schrieb:


> Von Lohmar zur Talsperre Abschnitt aus
> http://www.gps-tour.info/ Tour 6163 Ho-Chi-Min-Pfad-Runde
> Nur hier hab ich ein Problem. In diesem Abschnitt liegen hin und Rückweg nebeneinander. Nur ich weis nicht wo der Ho-Chi-Min-Pfad liegt und von welcher Richtung aus man ihn fährt. Bin ihn zwar schon mehrmal gefahren, hab es aber immer vergessen, mir WP'S für Start Ende zu setzen, ärgerlich.


Hallo! Der Pfad beginnt beim Franzhäuschen und führt dann Richtung Lohmar, also von der Talsperre weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
am Abfahrtspunkt der gestrigen Tour fanden sich 6 Biker und eine Bikerin ein, um mit mir um 14:00 Uhr die Wahnbachtalrunde anzutreten. Am Brückentrail hatten wir das erste Sturzopfer zu beklagen. Danach stieß noch [email protected] zu uns.
Wir fuhren die Trails und Forstwege von Happerschoss bis zum Vordamm der Talsperre und legten verschiedene Besichtigungsstopps ein. 



Danach ging es auf die alte Wahnbachtalstraße, wo wir aber ca. 400 m hinter dem Schild wegen dem tiefen Schlamm umkehren mußten. Über die alte Brücke wechselten wir auf die andere Talseite, fuhren über die Hangstufen, später hinauf auf Forstwegen und Trails Richtung Staudamm. Dem Schlamm zum Trotze kehrten wir wieder auf die alte Straße zurück und schoben unsere Bikes über die Derenbachbrücke  zum Ziel.
War eine interessante Tour. Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer für Ihre Geduld und Bereitwilligkeit meine Experimente mitzumachen.
VG Werner


----------



## Mc Wade (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
war eine schöne Runde mit allem was dazugehört, besonders der Streckenabschnitt, der zur Geheimsache  erklärt wurde hatte es in sich -
und wird auch nicht verraten - soll auch weiterhin ein Insider bleiben !!!
Also nochmal mein Dank an Werner und alle anderen für einen schönen Sonntag Nachmittag .
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Pepin (7. Juli 2008)

Hier unser Bericht haben wir uns kurz verfehlt.

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1027

ich habe gehört das man auch irgendwo einen Kircheturm sehen kann. wer weis wo?


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juli 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> Hier unser Bericht haben wir uns kurz verfehlt.
> 
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1027
> 
> ich habe gehört das man auch irgendwo einen Kircheturm sehen kann. wer weis wo?



Da mußt du aber noch ein Stück weiterfahren. Vielleicht mal was ins LMB stellen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reschensee


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. Juli 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> ich habe gehört das man auch irgendwo einen Kircheturm sehen kann. wer weis wo?



nur Gerüchtetete


----------



## sibby08 (7. Juli 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> ich habe gehört das man auch irgendwo einen Kircheturm sehen kann. wer weis wo?


 
Ja richtig! Aber nicht in der Wahnbachtalsperre .
In den Alpen gibt es irgendwo einen Stausee bei dem ab und an eine Kirchturmspitze raus ragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (7. Juli 2008)

Patrik schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> für Samstag war auch meine Planung, mal zur Wahnbachalsperre zu fahren.
> 
> Bastel mir gerade einen Track von Rösrath Stümpen aus zusammen.
> ...



Schau mal hier da gibt es die Google-Maps, GPS-Daten und das Video zum HCM-Pfad:
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_im_bergischen/lohmar
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Konfuzius (7. Juli 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ... kehrten wir wieder auf die alte Straße zurück und schoben unsere Bikes über die Derenbachbrücke  zum Ziel.



Wie??? Geschoben??? 
Ich dachte, man schultert das Rad und balanciert freihändig! 



bibi1952 schrieb:


> Normalerweise nimmt man das Bike auf die Schulter und balanziert freihändig über das Rohr !
> 
> VG Werner


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juli 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ja richtig! Aber nicht in der Wahnbachtalsperre .
> In den Alpen gibt es irgendwo einen Stausee bei dem ab und an eine Kirchturmspitze raus ragt.



Für all die, die nicht mehr so gut lesen können:

Klickst du hier


----------



## Tazz (7. Juli 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Für all die, die nicht mehr so gut lesen können:
> 
> Klickst du hier



Aso .........................................................


----------



## Pepin (7. Juli 2008)

den am reschenpass kenne ich doch schon.

wenn freitag das wetter passt werde ich mir den mittleren teil der wahnbachtalsperre vornehmen.


----------



## sibby08 (7. Juli 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Für all die, die nicht mehr so gut lesen können:
> 
> Klickst du hier


 
Ich hab da mal eine Idee, bin gleich wieder da....


----------



## sibby08 (7. Juli 2008)

So ich habe da mal was improvisiert .

Den Kirchturm gibbet ja hier nicht, aber dafür einen Wasserentnahmeturm.

Volle Talsperre:




Leere Talsperre:


----------



## bibi1952 (8. Juli 2008)

Pepin schrieb:


> den am reschenpass kenne ich doch schon.
> 
> wenn freitag das wetter passt werde ich mir den mittleren teil der wahnbachtalsperre vornehmen.



Kannste vergessen! 


Bei der Wetterprognose trocknet der Schlamm nicht ab. 

Du kannst nur auf den Geländestufen an der Böschung teilweise fahren.

VG Werner


----------



## bibi1952 (8. Juli 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wie??? Geschoben???
> Ich dachte, man schultert das Rad und balanciert freihändig!



Zuerst sind wir ein Stück gefahren, aber bei den Pflastersteinhaufen wurde es kritisch. Wenn man abstürzt ????
       Ich kann schwimmend das Ufer erreichen.
aber mein Fusion sinkt auf den tiefen Talsperrengrund

Bei dem letzten Stück von der Brücke bis zur Böschung ging es nur über das Rohr mit glitschigem Schlamm unter den Schuhsohlen. Freihändig Das wäre eine Freude für die zahlreichen Zuschauern auf der Böschung gewesen.

VG Werner


----------



## Prophet07 (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo Hennef,
im LMB steht für 14:05 eine Ersatztour für die abgesagte Bike&Run Tour.
Falls also jemand noch einen Grund sucht, um heute Abend lang und heiß zu duschen, einfach anmelden und mit fahren. Treffpunkt ist die Mundorf Tanke in Geistingen 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Juli 2008)

Gute Sache Dieter, 
bereits heute morgen hatte ich selbiges schon geplant, und mit sibby per PN besprochen/angekündigt. Möglich daß wir uns auch anschließen wenn die Tour Einsteiger und Anfänger Gerecht ist.


----------



## Prophet07 (19. Juli 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Gute Sache Dieter,
> bereits heute morgen hatte ich selbiges schon geplant, und mit sibby per PN besprochen/angekündigt. Möglich daß wir uns auch anschließen wenn die Tour Einsteiger und Anfänger Gerecht ist.



Klar, bin doch selber Einsteiger und Anfänger.

Also, hoffe auf zahlreiches erscheinen

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Juli 2008)

Hast Du nicht Marathons ins Österreich gefahren? Anno '2000 - '2001?


----------



## Prophet07 (19. Juli 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht Marathons ins Österreich gefahren? Anno '2000 - '2001?



Nö, da musst Du was verwechseln, bin den ein oder anderen Halbmarathon in St. Wendel mitgefahren, aber das war vor der Rente 


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Merlin (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

falls jemand am Sonntag Lust auf eine Alternative zur RSR Extrem Tour hat und mal wieder in die Wahner Heide bzw. zur Talsperre will...hier entlang bitte.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Juli 2008)

Bröhltal _"lighter"_
Ines und ich haben heute auch eine schöne, wenn auch recht verschlammte, Tour Richtung Schönenberg (Ruppichteroth) gemacht. Ziel war die Futterkrippe, wie für die vielen 2 rädrig motorisierten auch. Auf jeden Fall eine nette Tour, wegen vieler sehenswert malerischen Plätzen. Das Bröltal hat wirklich sehr viele optisch schöne Abschnitte zu bieten. Allerdings finden auch hier noch massenhaft Waldarbeiten statt, sodaß manche Wege fahrend, annähernd unpassierbar waren. Der Trailanteil ist links "Brölisch" eher gegen "0". Unberührtes Land, denn offenbar ist der Sport bis auf die Dörfer noch nicht ganz vorgedrungen?! Weder Biker im Wald, noch eine einzige Stollenreifen Spur ab Winterscheid Bröhl aufwärts. Die Rückfahrt über altbewährte Trails rund um Hennef, wie das Bild zeigt. 

Hoffentlich hat Tom mit seiner Gruppe auch das Glück zum Unterstellen gehabt, als es heute nachmittag nicht gerade wenig und heftig hagelte ...


----------



## Prophet07 (21. Juli 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Bröhltal _"lighter"_
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich hat Tom mit seiner Gruppe auch das Glück zum Unterstellen gehabt, als es heute nachmittag nicht gerade wenig und heftig hagelte ...
> ...


----------



## sibby08 (1. August 2008)

Im Geistinger Wald werden vermehrt Barrieren auf Wegen errichtet zum Ärger der Nordic Walker. Das alles nur wegen den wilden Mountainbikern.
Zitat: 
"Er räumt ein, dass Nordic Walker und Jogger gar nicht so sehr das Problem sind. Doch inzwischen schlügen Mountainbiker regelrechte Breschen bei ihren Abfahrten."
Der ganze Bericht steht im Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger. 
Natürliche Barrieren gegen wilde Wege
und es geht noch weiter:
Nutzen und schützen


----------



## püzz (1. August 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Natürliche Barrieren gegen wilde Wege
> und es geht noch weiter:
> Nutzen und schützen



Viel schlimmer ist indes, dass die Läufer am härtesten zu spüren bekommen, dass der Erholungsdruck durch hippe Sportarten wie Mountainbiken, Cross- und Quadfahren erheblich zunimmt.

Da krieg ich echt nen Hals wenn ich sowas lese. 
Tatsächlich sind seit einigen Monaten viele Wege bewußt blockiert worden. Zuerst dachte ich auch die Waldarbeiter hätten vergessen "aufzuräumen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (1. August 2008)

Iich war ja auch schon mal dort unterwegs ... als _Zugereister_ kenne ich ja nicht viele trails ... kann mich aber an einen erinnern der vom Haus Ölberg runter Richtung Hennef führt ... der war selbst mit dem Pegasus flüssig befahrbar. Ist dieser auch betroffen?

Was mir im Bericht auffällt ist, dass MTB und Crossmaschinen sowie Quads in einen Topf geworfen werden. Das ist ja vollkommen hirnrissig 

Ich kenne da einen jungen Mann aus Hennef  der da extrem widersprechen würde

@ Andreas

sehr netter Bericht über _Bröhltal "lighter"_. 
Ich hoffe wir finden in den nächten Wochen mal einen gemeinsamen Termin.

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Prophet07 (1. August 2008)

super Sache, die Trails werden dadurch immer technischer und immer mehr unberührte Flächen werden für Umfahrungen genutzt. Ich habe noch keine einzige Barriere gesehen, die nicht innerhalb von 3 Tagen einen Ausweichtrail hatte.
Wenn die nur etwas Grips hätten, würden die uns die Strecken schöner machen, damit wir auf den bestehenden Wegen Spaß haben und dort bleiben.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. August 2008)

Ja Guido, richtig, die Abfahrt ist schon lange betroffen, und diese insbesonders vor allen anderen. Der Einstieg ist seit ca. 5 Monaten total blockiert. Blockaden auf der Strecke aber schon seit gut 2 Jahren, mal mehr - mal weniger. Oftmals aber so, daß eine mutwillig herbeigeführter MTB Unfall durchaus Todesfolge haben kann, wenn dem Fahrer das nötige Pech verfolgt. Ich befahre diesen Wald schon seit 27 Jahren und kann nicht behaupten, daß sich die wenigen lohnenswerten Wege für Radfahrer so arg vermehrt hätten. Genau genommen reizen mich dort gerade mal 2 oder 3 Trails, der Rest ist eher was für die Walker. Und jene sind auch nur im nördlichen Teil des Waldes zu finden. 
Aber wie Dieter schon sagte, Wege drumherum wirds immer geben. Die Trails schöner machen wird wohl nie passeiren, denn im Grunde würde man ja gerne die 'Querfeldeinfraktion'  komplett aus dem Wald verbannen. Logo, daß das nicht geht, denn wer würde/könnte schon die Kosten dafür tragen?! Es geht, wie im Bericht zu lesen, um die Jagd. Da der nördliche Waldteil am stärksten frequentiert ist (Trimm-Dich-Pfad / Wanderwege), denke ich nicht, daß sich dort allzu viel Wild aufhält. 

@ Guido: Kommende Woche ists beruflich gesehen ganz schlecht bei mir. Wie wärs mit dem heutigen frühen Abend? Ab 19:00 Uhr oder sowas?! Oder aber die Woche darauf, da gehts in jedem Fall.


----------



## Lipoly (1. August 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Was mir im Bericht auffällt ist, dass MTB und Crossmaschinen sowie Quads in einen Topf geworfen werden. Das ist ja vollkommen hirnrissig
> 
> Ich kenne da einen jungen Mann aus Hennef  der da extrem widersprechen würde



Nööö! Illegal im Wald ist out!

Wenn dann bitteschön ENDUROS und keine "Cross"
Quads sind sowieso schwul und sollten verboten werden, ich fahre nicht(mehr) mit zwei noch ganz zu schweigen mit 4 rädern im wald.

Rein objektiv machen zwei Enduristen auchnicht mehr Schaden im Wald bei rücksichtsvoller Fahrweise wie eine Horde Mountainbiker. Trotzdem ist es (leider) verboten und gibt zunehmend mehr Ärger von allen Seiten, seien es die Mountainbiker oder die Endurofahrer die der "high society" im wald (nordic walker,reiter,jäger...) nicht passen.

So genug den moralapostel gespielt, wenn meine ersatzteile für meine gabel so in 14tagen da sind fahr ich mal wieder ne runde mit (wirklich!)

Cheers 
Lars


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. August 2008)

Mopeds im Wald geht ja wohl mal garnicht!! Schön daß Du Dich zu Deinen Schandtaten bekennst. Und ich stimme Dir nicht zu, daß 2 Modpedfahrer soviel Schaden anrichten wie eine Horde Mountainbiker. Im Gegenteil, der Lärmpegel, der Gestank und der enorm hohe Grad an zerstörtem Boden steht nicht mal ansatzweile in irgendeiner Relation!


----------



## Lipoly (1. August 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, der Lärmpegel, der Gestank und der enorm hohe Grad an zerstörtem Boden steht nicht mal ansatzweile in irgendeiner Relation!



Lärm? der ist nur örtlich und trägt sich nicht über mehrere kilometer, ausserdem ist er nie an einem fleck wie z.b. waldarbeiter mit motorsägen

gestank? von was?

hoher grad an zerstörtem boden? geb mal beispiele! habe mal irgendwann(...) zwei absolut gleiche runden gefahren mit nem abstand von einer woche, man hat NICHTS erkannt das dort ne woche zuvor jemand langgefahren ist!
Defacto--> wieviel wald wird durch tonnenschwere holzwirtschaftsmaschinen kaputtgefahren wo man die Bodenzerstörung JAHRE später noch sieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. August 2008)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Lärm? der ist nur örtlich und trägt sich nicht über mehrere kilometer, ausserdem ist er nie an einem fleck wie z.b. waldarbeiter mit motorsägen


Laut genug in einem ruhigen Wald, um über mehrere 100m als Waldbesucher gestört zu sein. Ist bei mir zumindest so. Waldarbeiter arbeiten nicht im Wald, weil sie zu Hause nix besseres zu tun hätten, deren Job hat einen gewissen Sinn und *Nutzen*. 



Lipoly schrieb:


> gestank? von was?


Fährt Dein Flöppchen mit Luft oder vllt. Strom?  Denke schon daß da Kraftstoff verbrannt wird, oder?



Lipoly schrieb:


> hoher grad an zerstörtem boden? geb mal beispiele!


War noch vor Deiner Zeit, als in unseren Kiesgruben Motocross Rennen gefahren wurde. Wer den Kraftschluß grobstolliger Reifen zum Boden gesehen hat, der weiß dass es nicht mal Halbgas verlangt, um aus weichen Waldboden ganze Brocken raus zu reißen. Und Du kannst mir nicht verklickern, daß es Spaß macht so 'ne Karre durch den Wald zu schieben 



Lipoly schrieb:


> Defacto--> wieviel wald wird durch tonnenschwere holzwirtschaftsmaschinen kaputtgefahren wo man die Bodenzerstörung JAHRE später noch sieht?


Gegenfrage: Wieviel Hektar Wald wird durch die Waldarbeit gerettet, der durch äussere Einflüsse zu Schaden gekommen ist?!


----------



## Lipoly (3. August 2008)

Morscheeeeeen!

Hat einer Bilder wies im mom an der Talsperre so aussieht? Hab nen neues Objektiv für die Cam und wollte heute Nachmittag mal hin wenn mein "Weibchen" Lust hat!

Das letzte mal war ich ja Ende Juni dort, hat sich seitdem irgendetwas sehenswertes getan? Irgendwelche neuen empfehlendswerten Stellen die schön sind? War das letzte mal da wo die alten Gehöfe sind unterhalb von Wahn!

MfG
Lars


----------



## Prophet07 (9. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hab Lust noch eine gemütliche Runde Richtung 7GB oder Wahnbachtalsperre zu drehen. Würde mich freuen wenn jemand mit kommt. Ich mache jetzt erst noch meinen Hund müde und will dann so gegen 15 bis 15:30 Uhr ab Hennef Geistingen starten.
Also, wenn jemand mit möchte, ich schau um kurz vor 15 Uhr noch mal rein oder Ihr simst mir kurz auf die 01719721160

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Thunderstuck (16. August 2008)

Ich habe für Sonntag mal wieder eine Anfängertour reingestellt.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. August 2008)

Da wir in Hennef nicht ganz untätig sind, dafür aber schreibfaul, ... hier mal einen kurzen Einblick ins Hennefer Bikerleben.

*Donnerstag* der 14.08. stand morgens die Wahner Heide auf dem Programm. Bei noch sauberer, frischer Luft quälte ich mich mit Ines, aufgrund einer vortäglichen Ganztages-RR-Tour, durch die schöne Heide.  




Markante Punkte wurden angefahren...



 ... die nach jeder Menge Abenteuer schrien.



 Die Belgier haben einen Spielplatz für große Kinder hinterlassen .

Nicht weniger beeindruckend in der Einflugschneise zu stehen, leider gibt das Bild die tatsächliche Nähe des Fliegers nicht wieder.  




 *Freitags* stand dann das 7Gb mit Frauenpower auf dem Programm. 
Ziel: Kasbachtal. Danke Jens (R.f.H) für den Track, es hat sich gelohnt! Mit unserer nicht mehr einzubremsenden Renate ging es schon am frühen Vormittag los. Von Hennef aus, über die touristischen Zielpunkte Maggi Höhe und Löwenburgerhof stromaufwärts Richtung Kasbach. Wunderschöne Momente wie z.B. 



 ein Klientengespräch , 
oder eine Allee die den Namen zu recht trägt! 



 Verwitterte Brücken ...




steile Anstiege an sonnigen Steilhängen,



und schmalen Pfaden, durchsetzt mit nicht immer wirklich sicher wirkenden Brückchen.







*
 Samstag, *zu Ehren unseres neuen lieben Nachbarn Guido aka Montana, eine von mir schon lange versprochene Runde in naher Umgebung. Ziel: Streckenführung die nicht altäglich ist. Daher wurde bewußt alles ausgelassen, was Talsperrenseitig incl. Lohmar, Happerschoss, Bröl etc.  war, und sich ganz auf die weniger befahrene Umgebung Geistingen, Hanfbachtal, Uckerath und Blankenberg konzentriert. Es trug dann auch jeder aus der Truppe, der was wußte und vorzuweisen hatte, dazu bei, was nicht selten zu Diskussionsrunden führte . Meine grobe Streckenführung stand jedoch fest, und so mußten wir dann leider aufgrund technischer Defekte die Schleife nach Eitorf und zurück über Stockum fallen lassen. Zur _Wellness-Guido-Welcome-Tour_ trugen bei, Renate und Frank, Sonja, Ines, Udo, Steffan, Jens und meine Wenigkeit. Nicht zu vergessen natürlich Guido, der Mittelpunkt der Veranstaltung. Bilder gibts keine.

Der heutge *Sonntag *stand dann wieder den schmaleren Reifen zur Verfügung. So ging es mit Ines rund um-, und über das 7Gb, auch mal an Splashs Haustür vorbei 

, bis runter nach Bad Honnef und an Rhein und Sieg zurück.

Achja, Wochenziel erreicht, 2,0Kg Speck von den Hüften gestrampelt


----------



## Montana (17. August 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Da wir in Hennef nicht ganz untätig sind, dafür aber schreibfaul, ... hier mal einen kurzen Einblick ins Hennefer Bikerleben.
> 
> ------
> Samstag, zu Ehren unseres neuen lieben Nachbarn Guido aka Montana, eine von mir schon lange versprochene Runde in naher Umgebung. Ziel: Streckenführung die nicht altäglich ist. Daher wurde bewußt alles ausgelassen, was Talsperrenseitig incl. Lohmar, Happerschoss, Bröl etc.  war, und sich ganz auf die weniger befahrene Umgebung Geistingen, Hanfbachtal, Uckerath und Blankenberg konzentriert. Es trug dann auch jeder aus der Truppe, der was wußte und vorzuweisen hatte, dazu bei, was nicht selten zu Diskussionsrunden führte . Meine grobe Streckenführung stand jedoch fest, und so mußten wir dann leider aufgrund technischer Defekte die Schleife nach Eitorf und zurück über Stockum fallen lassen. Zur _Wellness-Guido-Welcome-Tour_ trugen bei, Renate und Frank, Sonja, Ines, Udo, Steffan, Jens und meine Wenigkeit. Nicht zu vergessen natürlich Guido, der Mittelpunkt der Veranstaltung. Bilder gibts keine.



Das ist aber total nett geschrieben, lieber Andreas 

Danke schön dafür und für die wundervolle Tour durch für mich gänzlich unbekanntes Gebiet. Das hat super viel Spass gemacht unter euch neuen Nachbarn, _neu_  obwohl ich die meisten ja schon ' ne ganze Zeit lang kenne 

Auf viele schöne weitere Touren im Tdf / SU und Hennefer Umfeld

Viele Grüße auch an alle Mitfahrer - innen

Guido


----------



## Prophet07 (17. August 2008)

Hallo Andreas,

Respekt !!!
Dann hast Du die Pollen ja wieder voll im Griff 

Hast Du die Tour am Samstag mit Merlin auf dem Zettel?

Ich bin dabei, und Abends sind einige davon auf der Ü-30 Party in Bonn und feiern da ganz neben bei in meinen Geburtstag rein. 

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr dabei seit!

Also, weiter so und hoffentlich bis bald

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. August 2008)

Thunderstuck schrieb:


> Ich habe für Sonntag mal wieder eine Anfängertour reingestellt.



Andi was soll ich sagen es war mal wieder eine wunderschöne Tour . Die anderen haben echt was verpasst . Hier ein paar Eindrücke sowie die Tourauswertung 




Hier war es nett 




Da kam schon Urlaubsleeling aus 




Und hier na ja seht selbst 

Auswertung wieder ein paar nette Wege/Trails befahren. Ich hoffe auch mehr


----------



## sibby08 (19. August 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Da wir in Hennef nicht ganz untätig sind, dafür aber schreibfaul, ... hier mal einen kurzen Einblick ins Hennefer Bikerleben...
> 
> *...Samstag, *zu Ehren unseres neuen lieben Nachbarn Guido aka Montana, eine von mir schon lange versprochene Runde in naher Umgebung. Ziel: Streckenführung die nicht altäglich ist. Daher wurde bewußt alles ausgelassen, was Talsperrenseitig incl. Lohmar, Happerschoss, Bröl etc. war, und sich ganz auf die weniger befahrene Umgebung Geistingen, Hanfbachtal, Uckerath und Blankenberg konzentriert. Es trug dann auch jeder aus der Truppe, der was wußte und vorzuweisen hatte, dazu bei, was nicht selten zu Diskussionsrunden führte . Meine grobe Streckenführung stand jedoch fest, und so mußten wir dann leider aufgrund technischer Defekte die Schleife nach Eitorf und zurück über Stockum fallen lassen. Zur _Wellness-Guido-Welcome-Tour_ trugen bei, Renate und Frank, Sonja, Ines, Udo, Steffan, Jens und meine Wenigkeit. Nicht zu vergessen natürlich Guido, der Mittelpunkt der Veranstaltung. Bilder gibts keine...
> 
> Achja, Wochenziel erreicht, 2,0Kg Speck von den Hüften gestrampelt


 
Ich kann dem nur zu stimmen, war eine schöne Runde mit netten Leuten. Mein 1. zu 100% selbst aufgebautes und eingestelltes Bike hat sogar ohne Panne durchgehalten.


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich kann dem nur zu stimmen, war eine schöne Runde mit netten Leuten. Mein 1. zu 100% selbst aufgebautes und eingestelltes Bike hat sogar ohne Panne durchgehalten.



Hallo Udo,

zeig mal was du schönes gebastelt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (19. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> zeig mal was du schönes gebastelt hast.


 
Och ich habe nur dem Druck vom Cheetah nachgegeben und mir eine rote Socke gegönnt und zur Verschönerung noch einen weiteren Plastik Rahmen drum herum gebastelt:








Bin zufrieden. Geht ab das Teil und liegt auch sehr gut in der Hand 
Das Hardtail war nix für mich. In meinem Alter braucht man es was weicher


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Och ich habe nur dem Druck vom Cheetah nachgegeben und mir eine rote Socke gegönnt und zur Verschönerung noch einen weiteren Plastik Rahmen drum herum gebastelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nettes Rad., nur die Rahmengröße Und Bremsen, Steuersatz etc. alles selbst ein- und angebaut?Respekt!

Nicht das du jetzt in deinem Alter noch zum Racer wirst.


----------



## sibby08 (20. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nettes Rad., nur die Rahmengröße Und Bremsen, Steuersatz etc. alles selbst ein- und angebaut?Respekt!
> 
> Nicht das du jetzt in deinem Alter noch zum Racer wirst.


 
Tja Rahmengröße ist so eine Sache bei mir, es hätte auch eine Nr. kleiner sein dürfen da ich genau dazwischen liege. 
Steuersatz war schon drin (integriert), Bremse ist ja auch vormontiert und braucht nur dran geschraubt werden. Schwieriger (für mich jedenfalls) ist da die Schaltung... 
Zum Racer werde ich aber sicher nicht. Komisch finde an der Sache, dass ich mich auf den Singletrails wesentlich sicherer fühle als mit meinem Stumpjumper. Ich hatte am Samstag seid ewig langer Zeit mal wieder richtig Spaß auf den schönen flowigen Trails ohne das ich ständig das Gefühl hatte mich im Grenzbereich zu bewegen.


----------



## Splash (20. August 2008)

Sehr schönes Rad .. ist das Rahmengrösse M ?


----------



## sibby08 (20. August 2008)

Splash schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad .. ist das Rahmengrösse M ?


 
Ja ist M.


----------



## ultra2 (20. August 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...Komisch finde an der Sache, dass ich mich auf den Singletrails wesentlich sicherer fühle als mit meinem Stumpjumper. Ich hatte am Samstag seid ewig langer Zeit mal wieder richtig Spaß auf den schönen flowigen Trails ohne das ich ständig das Gefühl hatte mich im Grenzbereich zu bewegen.



Tom und Frank werden behaupten das dies ausschließlich an der Gabel liegt...obwohl, je nachdem was für Bremsen du verbaut hast auch an denen.


----------



## Cheetah (20. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Tom und Frank werden behaupten das dies ausschließlich an der Gabel liegt...obwohl, je nachdem was für Bremsen du verbaut hast auch an denen.




Richtig! Was sagt der Balu immer?










*Laufen lassen!*​


----------



## Kalinka (20. August 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ...Achja, Wochenziel erreicht, 2,0Kg Speck von den Hüften gestrampelt


Schade, daß wir wegen Rodalben nicht konnten Klingt nach einer sehr netten Tour!
Ja, von deinem Trainingserfolg konnte ich mich ja am Dienstag überzeugen 
Leider hielt mich die Besprechnung vom genauen Hinschauen ab
Meine Kolleginnen haben das aber ausgiebigst getan, wurde mir zugetragen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. August 2008)

Deine Kolleginnen wußten interessanter Weise auch was mit meinem Namen anzufangen, ...   seeeehr undurchsichtig alles ... 

Verpaßt? Hmm... war ein kunterbuntes hin und her. Stimmungstechnisch jedoch sehr unterhaltsam . Wenn Du in Gesellschaft durch Deine alte Heimat rollen willst, ... weißt ja wo Du mich findest.

P.S.: Deine Erscheinung war auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, steht Dir hervorragend bei Deinem augenblicklichem Traiingsstand . Der arme Mann der dort der Konferenz beiwohnen mußte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (21. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...Ja, von deinem Trainingserfolg konnte ich mich ja am Dienstag überzeugen
> Leider hielt mich die Besprechnung vom genauen Hinschauen ab
> Meine Kolleginnen haben das aber ausgiebigst getan, wurde mir zugetragen





Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ...P.S.: Deine Erscheinung war auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, steht Dir hervorragend bei Deinem augenblicklichem Traiingsstand . Der arme Mann der dort der Konferenz beiwohnen mußte



Steigt automatisch der Hormonspiegel wenn der Wasserspiegel der Talsperre sinkt?


----------



## sibby08 (21. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Tom und Frank werden behaupten das dies ausschließlich an der Gabel liegt...obwohl, je nachdem was für Bremsen du verbaut hast auch an denen.


 
Wahrscheinlich werden die das . Bremsen sind an beiden Rädern gleich. Auf dem Epic sind sogar die deutlich schlechteren Reifen vom Grip (und Pannensicherheit) her montiert, Racing Ralph der ersten Generation.


----------



## sibby08 (21. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...Ja, von deinem Trainingserfolg konnte ich mich ja am Dienstag überzeugen
> Leider hielt mich die Besprechnung vom genauen Hinschauen ab
> Meine Kolleginnen haben das aber ausgiebigst getan, wurde mir zugetragen


 
Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor das Ganze...
http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=NTU2MTIwfDY2OTIyNg==


----------



## Cheetah (23. August 2008)

Mit der Gabel holt Frau bei den Olympischen Spielen *Gold* im CC Rennen. Ist doch klar das unser Carbonudo jetzt schnell ist.


----------



## Kalinka (23. August 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor das Ganze...
> http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=NTU2MTIwfDY2OTIyNg==


----------



## Merlin (24. August 2008)

> Mit der Gabel holt Frau bei den Olympischen Spielen Gold im CC Rennen.



War nicht ganz die gleiche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (24. August 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> War nicht ganz die gleiche...


 
Stimmt, mit meiner hätte sie 2 Minuten Vorsprung gehabt .


----------



## Udo1 (24. August 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Mit der Gabel holt Frau bei den Olympischen Spielen *Gold* im CC Rennen. Ist doch klar das unser Carbonudo jetzt schnell ist.


 
Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe war es eine 
Magura Durin MD 80 R Disc Federgabel 2008
*Schaft: 1 1/8 Zoll ahead 

Federung: Luft (frei abstimmbar) 
Federweg: 80mm
Dämpfung: Öldämpfung mit Albert Select (AS) Plattform 
Verstellbarkeit: DLO Lockout Hebel für Lenker, Zugstufe, Federvorspannung (Luftdruck)
Disc Aufnahme: PM Postmount 
max. Bremsscheiben Durchmesser: 210mm  
 Achsversion: für Schnellspannachsen (nicht für Steckachsen) 
Farbe: weiß
Gewicht:  1480g 
*


----------



## Merlin (25. August 2008)

> Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe war es eine
> Magura Durin MD 80 R Disc Federgabel 2008




Es war eine Magura Durin 80 SL aus der 2009er Serie: klick


----------



## sibby08 (25. August 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Es war eine Magura Durin 80 SL aus der 2009er Serie: klick


 
Mit anderen Worten: Magura sollte auch Reifen produzieren, dann wäre vielleicht auch Manuel Fumic noch auf den 3. Platz vorgefahren .


----------



## Cheetah (25. August 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Magura sollte auch Reifen produzieren, dann wäre vielleicht auch Manuel Fumic noch auf den 3. Platz vorgefahren .


Ja,
und besten noch Fußballschuhe, Laufschuhe, Leichathletikequipment und Schwimmbrillen für Männer.


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. August 2008)

Andi was soll ich sagen , es war mir mal wieder eine Freude mit dir zu fahren . Schade nur das nur so wenige mitfahren 

Hier ein paar Eindrücke der Tour 





Sehr schöne Trails .





Super Aussicht vom Drachenfels 





und noch ein feines Trails(chen) 


und die Obligatorische Auswertung


----------



## Deleted 57408 (25. August 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Mit der Gabel holt Frau bei den Olympischen Spielen *Gold* im CC Rennen.



Und die Dame auf dem dritten Platz, Irina Kalentieva, fuhr ebenfalls eine Gabel von Magura. Wenn ich´s richtig gesehen habe sogar einen Prototypen. War ja quasi eine Bronzemedaille auch für Deutschland, lebt die liebe Irina doch 11 Monate im Jahr in Aalen und fährt für das deutsche Topeak Ergon Team.


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Andi was soll ich sagen , es war mir mal wieder eine Freude mit dir zu fahren . Schade nur das nur so wenige mitfahren
> 
> Hier ein paar Eindrücke der Tour
> 
> ...


 
Sven, das kannst Du doch nicht machen auf so schmalen Trails im 7 Gebirge zu fahren, Du sollst doch die Wegebreitenrichtlinie einhalten.


----------



## bibi1952 (26. August 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Sven, das kannst Du doch nicht machen auf so schmalen Trails im 7 Gebirge zu fahren, Du sollst doch die Wegebreitenrichtlinie einhalten.



Kommt drauf an, wo man den Zollstock anlegt.

Ich messe immer zwischen den Bäumen am Wegesrand. 



VG Werner


----------



## Udo1 (26. August 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wo man den Zollstock anlegt.
> 
> Ich messe immer zwischen den Bäumen am Wegesrand.
> 
> ...


Werner gute Antwort, werde ich ab sofort bei meinen Touren im Harz und Harzvorland umsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. September 2008)

Wenn jemand Lust hat am Samstag Nachmittag bei sonnigem Wetter eine langsame Tour nach Eitorf (z.B Würstchen essen auf Kirmes oder Eisdiele) mit uns zu radeln, und auf den Höhenzügen wieder zurück nach Hennef, dann einfach mal melden. Mitunter schreib ich dann was aus. 
Geplanter Start  ~14Uhr | 30Km | 300Hm | absolut Einsteigertauglich!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. Oktober 2008)

Wir planen heute mittag ca. 13:00 für 2h ein Ründchen zu fahren. Bei Interesse einfach mal bis 12:00 melden. RR geht auch


----------



## Prophet07 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich will so gegen 15 Uhr ein Wenig die Gegend um Hennef unsicher machen.

Treffpunkt bei mir (Mundorftanke in Geistingen)

Jemand Lust mit zu Kommen?


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## soka70 (7. Oktober 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich will so gegen 15 Uhr ein Wenig die Gegend um Hennef unsicher machen.
> 
> ...



Nee Du bist mir zu schnell!!!  ABER liebe Hennefer und Umgebung:

Was ist mit Samstag????? Jemand Lust auf ein Ründchen ab ca. mittags Sieglinde?????


----------



## Prophet07 (7. Oktober 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Nee Du bist mir zu schnell!!!  ABER liebe Hennefer und Umgebung:
> 
> Was ist mit Samstag????? Jemand Lust auf ein Ründchen ab ca. mittags Sieglinde?????



nee, Du bist mir zu langsam 

Quatsch, bin leider Arbeiten


----------



## Prophet07 (7. Oktober 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich will so gegen 15 Uhr ein Wenig die Gegend um Hennef unsicher machen.
> 
> ...




Scheinen wohl alle noch zu arbeiten, dann nutz ich jetzt das Wetter und mach los.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. Oktober 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Was ist mit Samstag????? Jemand Lust auf ein Ründchen ab ca. mittags Sieglinde?????



Mitunter gesellen wir uns dazu. Kläre das noch ab.

@ Dieter, sorry aber Arbeit bis über beide Ohren.


----------



## Prophet07 (7. Oktober 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> @ Dieter, sorry aber Arbeit bis über beide Ohren.
> [/FONT]



Das kenne ich, geht mir ab Freitag auch wieder so.

LG 
Dieter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. Oktober 2008)

Ein tourenreiches, sonniges Herbstwochenende stand auf dem Hennefer Programm. 
Für *Samstag* hatte Sonja geplant, ins 7GB zu touren, wozu sich einige Leute zur Mitreise bereit erklärten. Einige wenige Bilder von der Verschnaufpause Gipfel - Ölberg.









Am heutigen *Sonntag* ging es dann in geselliger Runde 





rund um Hennef.

Mit von der Partie
Familie P. 





in durchweg bester Laune (ein Herz und eine Seele wie man sieht  ), 
die gute Lissy auf einem der vielzähligen Trails oberhalb des Siegtals,





und Ines bei einem sonnigen Entspannungsmoment an der Drachenschanze.





Fantastische Waffeln mit heißen Kirschen, Sahne und Vanille Eis rundeten den Tag schließlich perfekt ab. 
Hoffen wir mal auf weitere schöne Wochenenden wie das vergangene .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (12. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Touren seit ihr da gefahren bei perfektem Wetter .
Ich währe gerne mitgefahren, aber Samstag musste ich noch beim Renovieren helfen und hatte Nachmittags noch einen Wettkampf mit Kollegen Conbey in Solingen (ich sag jetzt nicht wer besser war ).
Heute bin ich eine nette Runde mit meiner Frau von Troisdorf aus am Sieglarer See vorbei zur Siegfähre (hatte schon zu ), so sind wir weiter nach Beuel zum alten Bahnhof und von dort aus auf der Meindorfer Sieg Seite wieder nach Troisdorf. Immerhin 28 Km und 58 Hm.


----------



## soka70 (13. Oktober 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal auf weitere schöne Wochenenden wie das vergangene .


 

Jawohl!!!!

Das Team "TendenziellBergab" ist komplett! 

Willkommen -Ines-!!!!


----------



## ultra2 (13. Oktober 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Jawohl!!!!
> 
> Das Team "TendenziellBergab" ist komplett!
> 
> Willkommen -Ines-!!!!



Aha, neue Konkurrenz. Na dann viel Erfolg im WP. Ich hoffe der Teamname spiegelt nicht die Platzierung wieder.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Teamname spiegelt nicht die Platzierung wieder.



Nein nein, eher die Leistung


----------



## Race4Hills (14. Oktober 2008)

Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genießen oben auf der Drachenfliegerschanze.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/206172




Mit Inez Lissy Ines und Andreas der mir mal wieder ein paar schöne Singeltrails gezeigt hat.


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. Oktober 2008)

Hach wat war dat schööön (mit Euch und mit dem Wetter und mit den Trails und überhaupt)

Und das Foto ist genial - wie gemalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

das Wetter soll wieder schön werden am Wochenende 

Und ich muß nicht arbeiten


----------



## soka70 (14. Oktober 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> das Wetter soll wieder schön werden am Wochenende
> 
> Und ich muß nicht arbeiten



Ich kann!!! Ich kann!!! Ich kann!!!

... aber ich bin Dir ja zu langsam 

Wie schauts denn so mit `Hennef und Umgebung` und den Ladys aus????

Tendenziell Samstag oder Sonntag??


----------



## sibby08 (14. Oktober 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich kann!!! Ich kann!!! Ich kann!!!
> 
> ... aber ich bin Dir ja zu langsam
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann auch und mir schwebt da auch schon was (langsames) vor. 
Für mich kommt aber nur der Samstag in Frage. 13:00 Uhr Sieglinde? Ich stelle mich auch als Guide zur Verfügung und habe da auch schon so eine Idee die ich schon seit Anfang Juli verfolge, bisher aber leider noch nicht umsetzen konnte. Wenn es in dieser Woche nicht sonderlich regnet möchte ich dies endlich mal umsetzen bevor es zu spät ist.
Ach ja, Verfahr Garantie kann ich mit ruhigen Gewissen geben, da ich die Strecke noch nicht abfahren konnte.


----------



## Prophet07 (14. Oktober 2008)

Also mir passt der Samstag am besten und 13 Uhr Siglinde hört sich gut an.

Ach ja, ob schnell oder langsam ist mir egal, Haupsache nette Mitfahrer 

Und da ist Sonja gerade noch so in der Wertung


----------



## Tazz (14. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ach ja, Verfahr Garantie kann ich mit ruhigen Gewissen geben, da ich die Strecke noch nicht abfahren konnte.



Ja ja liebe Sonja 

*Du hast doch bei Team III gelernt*


----------



## sibby08 (14. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja ja liebe Sonja
> 
> *Du hast doch bei Team III gelernt*


 
Du zitierst mich und sprichst Sonja an .

Aber wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, ich rechne mit Euch am Samstag. Ihr könnt doch hoffentlich ?


----------



## Merlin (15. Oktober 2008)

Die Chancen stehen gut, dass man mich am Samstag auch mal wieder auf zwei Rädern sieht...


----------



## soka70 (15. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, ich rechne mit Euch am Samstag. Ihr könnt doch hoffentlich ?


 

jajaja!!!!

13 Uhr Sieglinde (und es geht ja hoffentlich immer tendenziell bergab )


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. Oktober 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich kann!!! Ich kann!!! Ich kann!!!
> 
> Wie schauts denn so mit `Hennef und Umgebung` und den Ladys aus????



Ich nicht!!!    Ich nicht!!!    Ich nicht!!!

Helfe einer Freundin beim Haus renovieren. Vielleicht sehe ich aber den ein oder anderen am Freitag? Bei der Eifelwolf-Tour zur Rettung des Siebengebirges?

Ja, ja, ich weiß - 15 Uhr ist ne blöde Zeit...


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Du zitierst mich und sprichst Sonja an .
> 
> Aber wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, ich rechne mit Euch am Samstag. Ihr könnt doch hoffentlich ?



*Och Udo ..........* 

 

ich wollte doch bloß sagen das Sonja Touren mit verfahren und umwegen  verkraften kann , das hat sie schließlich doch bei uns ( Team III ) gelernt  



Aber was anderes !! keine Ahnung ob wir Samstag können 
kommt bissel auch aufs Wetter an 

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (15. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Och Udo ..........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ach so, ich dachte schon Du wärst ein wenig verwirrt .

Samstag soll es doch wieder schön werden, also keine Ausreden.


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Oktober 2008)

Pack den Termin doch noch in den LMB

Anfänger und ich kommen auch.


----------



## sun909 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
wie sieht es denn am Freitag mit den Bikern aus Hennef und Umgebung aus?

Ihr fahrt doch gerne und viel im 7G?!

WÃ¤re toll, wenn sich noch der ein oder andere sehen lÃ¤sst!

grÃ¼Ãe
sun909

Wir Biker haben die vielleicht letzte Gelegenheit, das kÃ¼nftige Wegekonzept im 7G zu beeinflussen.

Mehr dazu im Anhang. Es findet am Freitag, 17.10. um 15 Uhr ein Orts-Termin mit Mitarbeitern der zustÃ¤ndigen BehÃ¶rde statt. 

Es wÃ¤re hilfreich, wenn dort viele viele Biker Flagge zeigen. Also schaut doch mal, ob ihr am Freitag nicht ein biÃchen frÃ¼her Feierabend machen kÃ¶nnt!!!

Hier der Foreneintrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...rum/showthread.php?p=5168069#post5168069/url]

Hier der Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7237

Zitat aus dem Thread:

Liebe Moutainbiker(innen),
auf das "Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept fÃ¼r das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge" und die beabsichtigte Einrichtung des Nationalparks Siebengebirge wurden hier im Forum als auch in den Ã¼brigen Medien schon oft hingewiesen. 

Nun gilt es! JÃ¶rg (Fungrisu) hat hier und freewheelin_fra in obigem Beitrag auf einen wichtigen Termin hingewiesen. Auch wenn es fast sicher erscheint, dass es fÃ¼r uns Mountainbiker (und auch fÃ¼r andere) zukÃ¼nftig EinschrÃ¤nkungen geben wird, so haben wir doch noch die MÃ¶glichkeit, das dem zugrunde liegende Regelwerk zu beeinflussen und auf das machbar mÃ¶gliche MaÃ zu beschrÃ¤nken â in dem wir an besagtem Termin (Freitag, den 17. Oktober 2008 von 15.00 bis ca. 18.00 Uhr stattfinden) mit unserer PrÃ¤senz Flagge zeigen, demonstrieren, dass wir nicht untÃ¤tig zusehen werden, wie das Mountainbiken â Ã¤hnlich wie im Naturpark Eifel âzukÃ¼nftig auf wenige, unattraktive und ggf. sogar zum GroÃteil asphaltierte Wege beschrÃ¤nkt wird. 

Wir RheinlÃ¤nder haben Erfahrung mit âArsch huh, ZÃ¤ng ussenanderâ. Wo keine Kommunikation und kein Widerstand ist, vermutet man auch keine berechtigten Interessen. Die Einrichtung des Nationalparkes ist noch lÃ¤ngst nicht in trockenen TÃ¼chern, das "Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept fÃ¼r das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge" wird auch von den Ortstermin wie an genanntem Freitag mitgestaltet. Rechts- und sachkundigen Beistand wird uns der ebenfalls anwesende und mit dem Thema vertraute Rechtsreferent der DIMB, Tilmann Kluge, geben.

Es ist leider wie bei anderen bekannten Ereignissen: "Wer jetzt schweigt, schweige fÃ¼r immer!" Die Mountainbiker haben ihre Chance gehabt, spÃ¤tere EinwÃ¤nde gelten nicht.

Wer mÃ¶chte, kann sich hier im LMB eintragen.


----------



## sibby08 (16. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Pack den Termin doch noch in den LMB
> 
> Anfänger und ich kommen auch.


 
Bidde schööön: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7299.

Ich denke ich habe für diese Tour den passenden Namen gefunden .


----------



## Montana (17. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Bidde schööön: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7299.
> 
> Ich denke ich habe für diese Tour den passenden Namen gefunden .



Sorry, Udo klappt leider doch nicht  

Ich werde aber 100%ig in den nächsten Wochen mal wieder mit meinen neuen Nachbarn unterwegs sein. 

Allen viel Spaß bei der Tour und ein schönes sonniges Wochenende

_Guido_


----------



## sibby08 (18. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Bidde schööön: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7299.
> 
> Ich denke ich habe für diese Tour den passenden Namen gefunden .


 
Anfahrtsbeschreibung:
http://www.sieglinde-hennef.de/10001.html


----------



## sibby08 (18. Oktober 2008)

So, ich denke alle sind wieder Zuhause und frisch geduscht .
Vielen dank das ihr heute so zahlreich an der Wahnbachtal Tour teilgenommen habt. 17 Anmeldungen und 28 waren da !
Der Bericht und die Bilder folgen später.
*An dieser Stelle aber schon mal ein dickes Dankeschön an Wingover (Co Guide) und Redking (Back Guide) für die Unterstützung *


----------



## joscho (18. Oktober 2008)

Es waren Viele gekommen:




Es war schmutzig:




Manche mehr, manche weniger 




Und es war schön:




Danke sibby und Stefan [1] für's guiden und Klaus als allseits zuverlässigem Backguide.

ciao...
joerg




[1] Der Mann, der eigentlich kein Vorderrad braucht


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (20. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> So, ich denke alle sind wieder Zuhause und frisch geduscht .
> Vielen dank das ihr heute so zahlreich an der Wahnbachtal Tour teilgenommen habt. 17 Anmeldungen und 28 waren da !
> *Der Bericht und die Bilder folgen später.*
> *An dieser Stelle aber schon mal ein dickes Dankeschön an Wingover (Co Guide) und Redking (Back Guide) für die Unterstützung *



Hallo Udo!
Du lässt uns ja ganz schön zappeln, findest Du nicht?
Peter


----------



## sibby08 (20. Oktober 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Du lässt uns ja ganz schön zappeln, findest Du nicht?
> Peter


 
Die Zeit fehlt mir, sorry... kommt aber noch!


----------



## joscho (20. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Die Zeit fehlt mir, sorry... kommt aber noch!



Wie? Keine Zeit? Musst Du halt mal was früher aufstehen


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Die Zeit fehlt mir, sorry... kommt aber noch!



Gut, dann zur Überbrückung noch ein paar Fottis von mir...

An den Höfen





Klaus vor dem Abgrund





Das Schild.





Man beachte die Veränderungen im Vergleich zu Anfang Juli





(Auflösung: Der Mann mit dem Fahrrad überm Kopf is wech )

Goldener Herbst









Das sind noch nicht alle Mitfahrer, aber ich möchte Udo nicht vorgreifen... 





Wieder mal eine schöne Sibby-Tour!  Danke an den Guide!

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## sibby08 (20. Oktober 2008)

So dann will ich mal...
*Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?* 
Um es vorweg zu nehmen: frühestens in 50 Jahren wieder. Also mit Sicherheit ohne uns (wohl zumindest nicht mehr auf dem Bike ). Seit Juni stand die Tour auf dem Plan, jetzt kurz vor Toresschluß habe ich mein Vorhaben endlich mal umsetzen können. Bis kurz vor dem Start hatten sich 17 Leute eingetragen, umso überraschter war sicher nicht nur ich, als da plötzlich 29 (!) FahrerInnen sich an der Sieglinde eingetroffen hatten. Gut das mir Stafan @Wingover und Klaus @Redking da bei Seite standen. Mit 28 FahrerInnen fuhren wir an diesem schönen und sonnigen Samstag los Richtung Happerschoß. Ja richtig gelesen, mit 28, denn Nr 29 hat sich gleich am Start wieder verabschiedet und ist wieder zurück nach Köln, wo auch seine Bike Schuhe schon sehnsüchtig auf ihn warteten . Nein, ich nenne jetzt keinen Namen .
In Happerschoß tauchten wir dann in den ersten Trail ein.



Im Wald wurde der schnelle Konfuzius von einer Horde Waldgeister verfolgt.


 



Durch Wälder ging es weiter bis nach Pinn zur ersten kleinen Rast. 
Von Pinn zurück führte uns Wingover direkt in den nächsten schönen Trail.
Hier Frau P.



und mein Kollege Stefan




Weiter ging es auf mal mehr oder weniger breiten Wegen eng der Talsperre entlang bis Orthöhe Wolperath, wo wir das erste mal ins Becken eintauchten. Kurz vorher teilten wir die Gruppe in leicht & sorglos und in hard & heavy. Erstaunlich wie wenige doch mit mir die leichte Runde gefahren sind . Wie man so munkelt hat sich aber im nach hinein von der heavy doch der ein oder andere gewünscht dem Wellnesstrupp beigetreten zu sein. Es gab stürze, die nicht immer schmerzfrei waren. Glücklicher Weise konnten jedoch alle weiter fahren.
Hier ein paar Bilder vom harten Kern.
Wingover



Petejupp



Dagmar



Redking (man achte auf den Blick)



Jürgen



Flämischer Löwe



und die erst unendschlossen wirkende Harnas....



... um dann voll endschlossen mitten durch zu preschen



Nicht zu vergessen -Ines- der es sichtlich immer mehr spaß macht durch die Wälder zu fahren


.

Nach einer leider etwas längeren Panne sind wir weiter Richtung Vorbecken und haben dort die Talsperre wieder Verlassen. Einen Trail haben wir noch mitgenommen und sind dann zur Erholung kurz auf asphaltierten Wegen Richtung Wahn gefahren. Von dort aus sind wir erneut in das leere Becken um auf der sehr heimtückischen alten Wahnbachtalstrasse bis zum noch in Sanierung befindlichen Hauptdamm zu fahren. Der Boden war teils schwer, glitschig wie Schmierseife und wie ein Waschbrett welches einem dann so alle Muskeln noch mal gelockert hat. Nicht alle weißen Trickots waren hier am Ende noch weiß.
Leider haben uns während der Tour schon mehrere aus zeitlichen Gründen verlassen. Daher sind auf dem folgenden "historischen" Foto auf der Derenbachtalbrücke (normal rund 15m unter dem Wasser) nicht mehr alle mit drauf.




Mir hat es Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe ich konnte mit dieser Tour ein wenig zum Sightseeing im Wahnbachtal beitragen.

Tour Länge: 31 Km / Höhenmeter: 0 (mein Ciclo 8.3AM hat wieder mal die Höhe nicht aufgezeichnet)
Ich schaue mal ob ich dem etrex noch was entlocken kann...
... Den Tour Verlauf kann ich noch anbieten als "Echt" Bild, im Fotoalbum auch als Topo.



Mehr Bilder gibt es im Fotoalbum (wo ja auch schon fleißig reingeguckt wurde während ich den Bericht hier geschrieben habe )


----------



## joscho (21. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Tour Länge: 31 Km / Höhenmeter: 0 (mein Ciclo 8.3AM hat wieder mal die Höhe nicht aufgezeichnet)
> Ich schaue mal ob ich dem etrex noch was entlocken kann...



Mein Garmin 60csx meldete 648 hm. Der VDO irgendwas mit 67x.



> Mehr Bilder gibt es im Fotoalbum (wo ja auch schon fleißig reingeguckt wurde während ich den Bericht hier geschrieben habe )



Da gehe ich nun auch etwas stöbern  Danke für Tour und Bericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (21. Oktober 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Gut, dann zur Überbrückung noch ein paar Fottis von mir...
> 
> Das Schild.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
mein Foto vom 26.06.08 zeigt noch ein volles Schild.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/127230]
	
[/URL]

Da konnte man auch nur bis zum Schild fahren. Dahinter war noch tiefer Matsch.
VG Werner

[URL=http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Oktober 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Foto vom 26.06.08 zeigt noch *ein volles* Schild.
> Da konnte man auch nur bis zum Schild fahren. Dahinter war noch tiefer Matsch.
> VG Werner



Tja bibi, und trotzdem zu spät dran gewesen. Als Ines und ich das Schild erreichten, war das ausschließlich mit 100m Matschwalking zu bewerkstelligen! Nicht nur, daß jeder Schuh danach gefühlte 5Kg wog , nein - das Schild war sogar noch "voller" als Dein "volles" Schild . Lediglich ein (1) einziger hatte es zuvor gewagt, zu dem Schild zu waten. 








*Übrigens Udo*, 
unterhaltsame Tour war das. Hat jede Menge Laune gemacht. Da die Kollegen so reichhaltig am knipsen waren, habe ich nur einmal den Fotoknipser ausgepackt.




Wie gehts Stefan? Hat er den Abflug gut überstanden?


----------



## Bikenstoffel (21. Oktober 2008)

Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht 

Danke an Udo und die Mitfahrer/-innen für die schöne Tour und nette Unterhaltung


----------



## Prophet07 (21. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> So dann will ich mal...
> *Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?*
> Um es vorweg zu nehmen: frühestens in 50 Jahren wieder.......Erstaunlich wie wenige doch mit mir die leichte Runde gefahren sind . Wie man so munkelt hat sich aber im nach hinein von der heavy doch der ein oder andere gewünscht dem Wellnesstrupp beigetreten zu sein. *Es gab stürze, die nicht immer schmerzfrei waren*. Glücklicher Weise konnten jedoch alle weiter fahren....................



Ja, von mir auch ein Dankeschön für die geile Tour 

Ich kann auch schon wieder leicht den Kopf drehen und in 2 bis 3 Wochen bestimmt auch wieder laut lachen 

LG
Dieter


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Oktober 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Ja, von mir auch ein Dankeschön für die geile Tour
> 
> Ich kann auch schon wieder leicht den Kopf drehen und in 2 bis 3 Wochen bestimmt auch wieder laut lachen
> 
> ...




Dieter, Gute Besserung! Du hast eindeutig die B-Note für die spektakulärste Einlage gewonnen  
Obwohl diesmal die Jury viel zu tun hatte weil die Konkurrenz groß war


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Oktober 2008)

Weia Dieter, Du auch? Sah Dich nur tiefer im Abhang stehen, dachte da wäre nichts passiert. Manfred hingegen war ja ziehmlich eindeutig auf den Bildern . Braun steht Dir 
Nun denn, Euch allen gute Besserung!

P.S.: Udo, in Zukunft würde ich bei Tourausschreibungen deiner Seits auf ein gewisses Gefahrenpotenzial, insbesondere bei Deinem Guiding, hinweisen


----------



## sibby08 (21. Oktober 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Weia Dieter, Du auch? Sah Dich nur tiefer im Abhang stehen, dachte da wäre nichts passiert. Manfred hingegen war ja ziehmlich eindeutig auf den Bildern . Braun steht Dir
> Nun denn, Euch allen gute Besserung!
> 
> P.S.: Udo, in Zukunft würde ich bei Tourausschreibungen deiner Seits auf ein gewisses Gefahrenpotenzial, insbesondere bei Deinem Guiding, hinweisen


 
Die heftigen Stürze von Stefan und Dieter waren aber in dem Teil wo ich die kleine Wellnessgruppe sicher dran vorbei geführt habe. Stefan hat einige schrammen davon getragen, bei Dieter lese ich gerade das es schon was heftiger war.
*Gute Besserung Dieter!*


----------



## sibby08 (21. Oktober 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> *Übrigens Udo*,
> unterhaltsame Tour war das. Hat jede Menge Laune gemacht. Da die Kollegen so reichhaltig am knipsen waren, habe ich nur einmal den Fotoknipser ausgepackt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wo ist dieses Bild denn entstanden? Kann mich gar nicht an so einem -felsen erinnern


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wo ist dieses Bild denn entstanden? Kann mich gar nicht an so einem -felsen erinnern


Als Du die Wellnessgruppe geführt hast.


----------



## sibby08 (22. Oktober 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Als Du die Wellnessgruppe geführt hast.


 
Hallo Frühaufsteher 
Danke, ich hatte es schon vermutet das dort war. Geht ja ganz schön tief runter .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2008)

*Noch nicht gesehen??? *
*Würde mich freuen.*

*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322*


----------



## ultra2 (24. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Noch nicht gesehen??? *
> *Würde mich freuen.*
> 
> *http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322*



Du umtriebiges kleines Kerlchen. Die Tour solltest du nochmal im Frühjahr/Sommer anbieten.


----------



## Prophet07 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie siehts Morgen aus, 13 Uhr Siglinde???


LG
Dieter


----------



## sibby08 (25. Oktober 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wie siehts Morgen aus, 13 Uhr Siglinde???
> 
> ...


 
Dieter, schön das Du schon wieder fahrbereit bist . 
Ich helfe heute bei einem Umzug und kann daher leider nicht. 
All denen die heute fahren wünsche ich viel spaß.


----------



## Race4Hills (25. Oktober 2008)

13:00 Uhr an der Siglinde hört sich gut an, bin dabei. Würde vorschlagen das wir nach bödingen rüberfahren, bis hin zur Drachenflieger Schanze.


----------



## Prophet07 (25. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Dieter, schön das Du schon wieder fahrbereit bist ............



Na ja, sicher bin ich noch nicht, das wird sich um 13 Uhr zeigen 

Auf jeden Fall wird´s für mich langsam und leicht !!!

Bin mal gespannt

LG
Dieter


----------



## Prophet07 (25. Oktober 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> 13:00 Uhr an der Siglinde hört sich gut an, bin dabei. Würde vorschlagen das wir nach bödingen rüberfahren, bis hin zur Drachenflieger Schanze.



Gute Idee, aber wie gesagt, schön vorsichtig


----------



## -Ines- (1. November 2008)

Wie schauts denn in Hennef mit einem Alternativprogramm zu Toms Tour aus? Toms Tour ist leider dann doch ein wenig zu zeitintensiv


----------



## soka70 (1. November 2008)

-Ines- schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn in Hennef mit einem Alternativprogramm zu Toms Tour aus? Toms Tour ist leider dann doch ein wenig zu zeitintensiv



Bin raus für dieses WE!!!!! Mich hat´s erkältungstechnisch erwischt und ich schone mich für den WINTERPOKAL!!!!!!!!!!

Nächsten Samstag? Karins-welcome-back-tour?!?!?!?!

Wünsch` Euch was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (1. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich komme heute leider nicht zum fahren, wir machen aber ganz sicher morgen um 10 Uhr unsere Sonntagsrunde.

Wenn jemand mit möchte, Start ist um 10 Uhr bei mir in Geistingen und wir werden so ca. 2 bis 2,5 Stunden unterwegs sein.

Ansonsten allen ein schönes Wochenende und Sonja gute Besserung

Dieter


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Bin raus für dieses WE!!!!! Mich hat´s erkältungstechnisch erwischt und ich schone mich für den WINTERPOKAL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nächsten Samstag? Karins-welcome-back-tour?!?!?!?!
> 
> Wünsch` Euch was...



Nächste Woche KCBTMFT fände ich auch super 

Wünsche Dir eine schnelle Genesung Sonja  und laß Dich schön verwöhnen 

Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## -Ines- (2. November 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Nächsten Samstag? Karins-welcome-back-tour?!?!?!?!



Ja, gute Idee. Bei fahrbarem Wetter (*grins*)... Habt ihr denn schon eine konkrete Tour geplant? Ansonsten läßt sich Andreas gern was einfallen.

Gruß Ines 
P.S.: Gute Besserung


----------



## Kalinka (2. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nächste Woche KCBTMFT fände ich auch super


Ihr seid sooo gut zu mir
Ich bin jetzt richtig wieder da...kein Urlaub und keine Familienfeiern mehr 
Leider werde ich wohl nächsten Samstag warscheinlich für meine frisch operierte Kollegin beim Wochenendienst einspringen...deshalb bitte ich um späten Start...ab 12:00 Uhr...oder
Alternative beim frühgeplanten Bootcamp durch Jens ..ich teile den Wochenendienst (morgens ein Stündchen und nachmittags nochens).


----------



## soka70 (13. November 2008)

Es wochenendet....

Wer radelt mit mir am Samstag????

13 Uhr Sieglinde, oder??


----------



## Prophet07 (13. November 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Es wochenendet....
> 
> Wer radelt mit mir am Samstag????
> 
> 13 Uhr Sieglinde, oder??



Ich nehme schön brav mein Antibiotika, dann sollte ich am Samstag dabei sein können. Dreh ja sonst noch durch ohne Euch 

LG
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (14. November 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Es wochenendet....
> 
> Wer radelt mit mir am Samstag????
> 
> 13 Uhr Sieglinde, oder??


 

*Ich, ich!*
(muss ja Anschluss an die Team interne Spitze halten)


----------



## ultra2 (14. November 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *Ich, ich!*
> (muss ja Anschluss an die Team interne Spitze halten)



Bei uns würdest du momentan auch knapp am Treppchen vorbei schrammen.

Hoffe wir fahren bald mal wieder was zusammen

Grüße
Jens


----------



## soka70 (15. November 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *Ich, ich!*
> (muss ja Anschluss an die Team interne Spitze halten)




Sehr gut!


----------



## Kalinka (15. November 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Ich nehme schön brav mein Antibiotika, dann sollte ich am Samstag dabei sein können.


Wir können uns ja gegenseitig den Berg hoch röcheln!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Prophet07 schrieb:


> Dreh ja sonst noch durch ohne Euch


Sicher?


----------



## Prophet07 (15. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja gegenseitig den Berg hoch röcheln!



Gute Idee, das wird ne schöne Reha Tour mit Puls unter 120 und ich bekomme endlich meine ersten Punkte



Kalinka schrieb:


> Sicher?



Ja sicher, oder glaubst Du wirklich ich könnte lügen???


----------



## Kalinka (15. November 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Gute Idee, das wird ne schöne Reha Tour mit Puls unter 120 und ich bekomme endlich meine ersten Punkte


Mußt den ersten Berg aber alleine schaffen..bin schon in Heisterschoß und richte meine Rad mit Jens.



Prophet07 schrieb:


> Ja sicher, oder glaubst Du wirklich ich könnte lügen???


----------



## sibby08 (15. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bei uns würdest du momentan auch knapp am Treppchen vorbei schrammen.


 
Aber nur wirklich ganz knapp, habe gerade noch mal überprüft .



> Hoffe wir fahren bald mal wieder was zusammen


 
Ja hoff ich doch, ich will doch dat neue Rädschen mal sehn


----------



## Merlin (22. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

hat jemand morgen Lust zu fahren? Es könnte weiss werden (im 7GB ist es das teilweise schon)...!

Wann und wo ggf. treffen?


----------



## Cheetah (22. November 2008)

Wie wÃ¤râs mit einer LuSCHT(Leuscheid unter Schnee Tour) um 13UHR? 
Treffpunkt: Kircheib Friedhof


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einer LuSCHT(Leuscheid unter Schnee Tour) um 13UHR?
> Treffpunkt: Kircheib Friedhof


Hallo Frank,
würde gern mitkommen, habe aber heute schon die erste Tour im Tiefschnee absolviert. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5329596&postcount=519


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFA (22. November 2008)

Freunde des HCM-Pfades: da hat der Sturm ganze Arbeit geleistet. Der ist leider an diversen Stellen mit umgestürzten Bäumen (Marke Kyrill) blockiert.
Das kann Dauern, bis da aufgeräumt wird.....


----------



## Cheetah (23. November 2008)

Heute keine Tour im Leu!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. November 2008)

SFA schrieb:


> Freunde des HCM-Pfades: da hat der Sturm ganze Arbeit geleistet. Der ist leider an diversen Stellen mit umgestürzten Bäumen (Marke Kyrill) blockiert.
> Das kann Dauern, bis da aufgeräumt wird.....



Sieh´ das doch mal positiv: da bekommt der geschundene und mittlerweile ziemlich ausgelutschte Trail endlich mal seine wohlverdiente Schonzeit und kann sich prächtig erholen. Von mir aus können die umgestürzten Bäume bis zum nächsten Frühjahr genau da liegenbleiben, wo diese sich jetzt im Moment gerade befinden!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. November 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Sieh´ das doch mal positiv: da bekommt der geschundene und mittlerweile ziemlich ausgelutschte Trail endlich mal seine wohlverdiente Schonzeit und kann sich prächtig erholen. Von mir aus können die umgestürzten Bäume bis zum nächsten Frühjahr genau da liegenbleiben, wo diese sich jetzt im Moment gerade befinden!



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß die auch da liegen bleiben. Die anderen umgestürzten hat auch niemand entfernt. Dem Förster wirds eine Freude sein ...


----------



## Mc Wade (23. November 2008)

Muss man mal dem Hardcorekollegen  aus dem Naafbachtal einen Tipp geben ! Der macht sich dann mit seiner Kettensäge auf dem Rücken loslos


----------



## meti (23. November 2008)

also ich muß den nicht fahren können also liegen bleiben !  

verkaufe 
cannondale caad4 r800 + gabel (neu)  350euro 
garmin gecko + magic maps nrw west + datenkabel (com) 100 euro 
telekom sda(weiß)handy orginal verpackt 50 euro 
sid team 2009 tiptop   400 euro 
marta 180/160 is2000 louise scheiben   150 euro


----------



## Prophet07 (29. November 2008)

Hallo,

jemand Lust auf ne spontane Tour?

Will so in der nächsten Stunde los.......so ca. 6 bis 10 Punkte einfahren.


LG
Dieter


----------



## ultra2 (14. Dezember 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> TEAM III Touren sind ja schon manchmal etwas komisch...



Nächste komische Tour ist heute zum Siegburger Weihnachtsmarkt. Wir rollen so gegen 17.00h ein. Lungert sonst noch wer heute und um diese Zeit da rum?


----------



## sibby08 (15. Dezember 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...Leider haben uns während der Tour schon mehrere aus zeitlichen Gründen verlassen. Daher sind auf dem folgenden "historischen" Foto auf der Derenbachtalbrücke (normal rund 15m unter dem Wasser) nicht mehr alle mit drauf.


 

Hallo 

Das Bild oben ist nun endgültig Geschichte!
So sieht es aktuell an der Talsperre aus:



Der roten Linie sind wir am 18.10.2008 gefolgt.




Zwischen den gerade noch erkennbaren Pfosten hatten wir das Gruppenfoto gemacht (habe leider keine Unterwasserkamera, deshalb musste ich das Bild nun von einem anderen Standort machen, ich hoffe ihr seht es mir nach ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (18. Dezember 2008)

*Samstag? Fährt jemand aus/in Hennef???*


----------



## sun909 (18. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Sonja,
Wir fahren am Samstag ab Nachtigallental um halb elf.

Schau mal in die Termine, wir fahren in entspanntem Tempo 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## soka70 (19. Dezember 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> Wir fahren am Samstag ab Nachtigallental um halb elf.
> 
> Schau mal in die Termine, wir fahren in entspanntem Tempo
> ...




Danke für Deine Info! Bekomme mein Bike grad nicht mehr ins Auto, ist schon alles für den Verkauf vorbereitet, fahre deshalb in Hennef!!!! Wünsche Dir viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Merlin (20. Dezember 2008)

> ist schon alles für den Verkauf vorbereitet



Ich hoffe doch, du meinst das Auto?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Dezember 2008)

Aufgrund des miesen Wetters klinken wir uns aus. Viel Spaß allen Teilhabenden.


----------



## meti (21. Dezember 2008)

fährt heute einer ? 
so ab 14:00 


verkaufe 
cannondale caad4 r800 + synapse gabel + steuersatz  350euro 
garmin gecko + magic maps nrw west + datenkabel (com) 100 euro 
telekom sda(weiß)handy orginal verpackt 50 euro 

suche 
lefty+laufrad (auch gerne tausch gegen rahmen/gabel siehe oben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (22. Dezember 2008)

Wenn das mal nicht unser Wingover ist, der hier gerade für den General Anzeiger "posiert"





Quelle:
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...&bilderKatid=2616&bildDatum=16.11.08-19:07:03


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2008)




----------



## sibby08 (24. Dezember 2008)

*Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest*


----------



## -Ines- (24. Dezember 2008)

Euch allen flauschige Weihnachten 
Liebe Grüße 
Ines und Andreas


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und besinnliche Festtage


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. Dezember 2008)

Wir planen heute ein leichtes Einsteigertourchen ab 13:00 Uhr Sieglinde (max. 2h). Auf Wunsch von Ines dann aber ein bisschen weniger Leistungsintensiv als gestern. Aber trotzdem mit viel Sonne


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Dezember 2008)

Wetter sieht ja top aus. 
Leider muss ich gleich arbeiten 
Wünsche euch aber viel Spass


----------



## Race4Hills (27. Dezember 2008)

Bilder von gestern den 26.12.2008 findet Ihr hier ====>

http://www.homeonearth.cc/index.php?article_id=41

Gruss Jens


----------



## -Ines- (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi, tolle Bilder Jens. Morgen dann um 11:00 Uhr evtl. die nächste Tour, falls uns und/oder Renate nicht zu kalt ist . Treffpunkt an gewohnter Stelle. Max. 2h.


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2008)

Allen

*einen*

*Guten*

*Rutsch ins neue Jahr*.
	


*Viel Erfog auf den Touren und auch Wettkämpfen 2009*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Januar 2009)

_Wir wünschen allen hier, und in den umliegenden Freds, ein ....






Viele Grüße
Ines & Andreas
_


----------



## Prophet07 (2. Januar 2009)

Wünsche allen ein frohes Neues !!!

Wie siehts morgen aus, 13 Uhr Sieglinde ???

LG
Dieter


----------



## Merlin (2. Januar 2009)

Moin moin,

wir überlegen am Sonntag an der Sieglinde zu starten...vielleicht so gegen 12.30 Uhr. Wer hätte denn Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Januar 2009)

Für heute sind wir nicht uninteressiert


----------



## sibby08 (3. Januar 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Für heute sind wir nicht uninteressiert


 
Das gleiche gilt auch für mich! Ein Arbeitskollege wahrscheinlich auch dazu stoßen.
Hauptsache locker.


----------



## Prophet07 (3. Januar 2009)

Ich bin leider raus...

LG
Dieter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Januar 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wir überlegen am Sonntag an der Sieglinde zu starten...vielleicht so gegen 12.30 Uhr. Wer hätte denn Lust und Zeit?



Was hattet Ihr denn geplant als Tour?


----------



## Frau P (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen und allen ein schönes neues Jahr!

Um lange Anfahrten zu vermeiden starten wir (Jens und ich) am Samstag in Heisterschoss. Wie sieht es aus, Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Sieglinde. Fahrzeit max. 2 Std. langsam und leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (9. Januar 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen und allen ein schönes neues Jahr!
> 
> Um lange Anfahrten zu vermeiden starten wir (Jens und ich) am Samstag in Heisterschoss. Wie sieht es aus, Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Sieglinde. Fahrzeit max. 2 Std. langsam und leicht.




Danke, Euch auch ein frohes Neues 

Also ich bin zu 99 % mit dabei, bleibt es bei 11 Uhr oder konnte Andreas was raus handeln?

LG und bis Morgen
Dieter


----------



## Frau P (10. Januar 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Danke, Euch auch ein frohes Neues
> 
> Also ich bin zu 99 % mit dabei, bleibt es bei 11 Uhr oder konnte Andreas was raus handeln?
> 
> ...



Wir treffen uns 12 Uhr an der Sieglinde


----------



## Prophet07 (10. Januar 2009)

Alles klar, bis gleich.

LG
Dieter


----------



## Prophet07 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

geht morgen was ab Sieglinde?
13 Uhr Abfahrt.

LG
Dieter


----------



## -Ines- (23. Januar 2009)

Mein begrenzter Zeitplan läßt höchstens 2h zu. 13:00 Uhr ist ok, aber wir tendieren zur GA1 Asphaktrunde die Sieg runter.


----------



## Prophet07 (24. Januar 2009)

Alles klar,

dann wünsch ich viel Spass, ich werde mit Burkhard die größere 7GB Rundfahrt machen und für Teampunkte sorgen 

Darf ich von Gastfahrern die in keinem Team sind eigendlich die Punkte bei mir aufschreiben oder muss ich die aufs Team verteilen ??

LG
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (24. Januar 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Darf ich von Gastfahrern die in keinem Team sind eigendlich die Punkte bei mir aufschreiben oder muss ich die aufs Team verteilen ??
> 
> LG
> Dieter




... könnte nen paar gebrauchen 

Wie schauts denn mit Sonntag (morgen) aus??? Geht ab mittags irgendwas, irgendwo???? Würde es gerne gemütlich mal mit ner Runde biken probieren. Ich warte mal ab....


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Januar 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Alles klar,
> 
> dann wünsch ich viel Spass, ich werde mit Burkhard die größere 7GB Rundfahrt machen und für Teampunkte sorgen
> 
> ...



..nee, nee, nee;
geschummelt wird nicht!
Lg Barbara


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Februar 2009)

Wir planen heute am Vormittag ein Ründchen in naher Umgebung. Bei Interesse, einfach mal melden.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Diesen Samstag wurde ich in meinem Trainingsrevier im Geistinger Wald von einem wirklich freundlichen (ist nicht ironisch gemeint) Mitarbeiter der ForstbehÃ¶rde hÃ¶flich, aber bestimmt, eines Weges verwiesen, den ich offensichtlich verbotener Weise mit meinem MTB befahren hatte. Nachdem er mir die GrÃ¼nde fÃ¼r das Verbot (Ã¼brigens auch fÃ¼r Jogger, Nordic Walker und SpaziergÃ¤nger geltend) nachvollziehbar erlÃ¤utert hatte (Haftungspflicht des Waldbesitzers fÃ¼r PersonenschÃ¤den auch auf Trampelpfaden, beispielsweise verursacht durch herabstÃ¼rzende Ãste, Ruhezone fÃ¼r Wildtiere) war fÃ¼r mich klar, dass ich diesen Trail in Zukunft meiden wÃ¼rde. Bevor ich jedoch meine Fahrt fortsetzte konfrontierte ich den Herrn von der ForstbehÃ¶rde mit der Frage, was denn das von ihm angesprochene Wild seiner Ansicht nach von dem KettensÃ¤genmassaker - verursacht durch das nun schon seit Wochen andauernde BÃ¤ume fÃ¤llen im Geistinger Wald - wohl halten wÃ¼rde. 






Oder wie er zu den teilweise verheerenden BodenzerstÃ¶rungen stehen wÃ¼rde, die von den schweren Forstfahrzeugen und PKW mit AnhÃ¤ngern verursacht worden sind.


















Oder wie seine Meinung dazu sei, dass gefÃ¤llte BÃ¤ume tagelang auf Wegen, die von vielen Waldbesuchern genutzt wÃ¼rden, liegengelassen werden. 






Das gleiche gelte fÃ¼r âAbfallâ wie dÃ¼nnere Ãste und Zweige, die im Moment ebenfalls einfach achtlos auf Wegen und Pfaden hinterlassen werden. 






Eine Antwort darauf konnte er mir auch nicht geben, Ã¤uÃerste aber sein VerstÃ¤ndnis fÃ¼r meine VerÃ¤rgerung darÃ¼ber, dass in vielen FÃ¤llen immer wir Mountainbiker als SÃ¼ndenbÃ¶cke an den Pranger gestellt werden wÃ¼rden. Er sprach sogar von ungerechtfertigter Diskriminierung der Mountainbiker und bedankte sich fÃ¼r das konstruktive GesprÃ¤ch.

SchÃ¶nen Abend noch!

Peter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. Februar 2009)

Naja, viel zu bieten hat der Wald eh nicht. Diesbezülgiche Diskussionen wurden ja schon vor geraumer Zeit hier im Fred abgehandelt.
Wenn Du mal Lust hast auf ein langsames Einsteigerründchen dann melde Dich einfach mal. 

Wir haben uns heute mal in tieferen Schnee gewagt und das schöne Wetter genutzt.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo Andreas!

Zum Formaufbau und Trainieren finde ich den Geistinger Wald eigentlich ideal. Erstens habe ich das Gebiet quasi um die Ecke und bin in wenigen Minuten da (und bei der Kälte auch schnell wieder zu Hause), und zweitens habe ich mir dort eine meiner Meinung nach recht interessante und abwechslungsreiche (Trainings-)Runde zusammengestellt, die auf wenigen Kilometern einiges an Höhenmetern zu bieten hat. Ist zwar manchmal ein bißchen eintönig und vom technischen Anspruch nicht sonderlich hoch, für meine Zwecke aber im Moment genau richtig. Danke für das Angebot, ein gemeinsames Ründchen zu drehen. Laß´ mich noch ein wenig Formaufbau betreiben, komme dann gerne nochmal darauf zurück.

Nacht!


----------



## fittschy (16. Februar 2009)

Es gibt sie doch! Ich hatte gedacht das es keine MTBler in Hennef gibt.
Vielleicht trifft man sich mal auf ne Runde???


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Februar 2009)

Sogar einige. Halt den Fred einfach im Auge, dann trifft man sich sicher.


----------



## Prophet07 (16. Februar 2009)

Oh man, jetzt sind wir noch nicht mal mehr im Wald vor Beobachtung geschützt


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Februar 2009)

Hi Andreas,

das dritte Bild (mit Dir) solltest Du unbedingt für den KBU-Kalender nominieren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (16. Februar 2009)

fittschy schrieb:


> Es gibt sie doch! Ich hatte gedacht das es keine MTBler in Hennef gibt.
> Vielleicht trifft man sich mal auf ne Runde???


 
Hier gibt es sogar mehr als Du denkst . Wie Andreas geschrieben, einfach den Fred mal im Auge behalten.
Kleinen Insider Tipp: man trifft auch schon mal eine kleine Horde Samstags oder Sontags an der Sieglinde, welche dann gemeinsam den weiteren Weg fortsetzen...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Februar 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Oh man, jetzt sind wir noch nicht mal mehr im Wald vor Beobachtung geschützt



@ Dieter: Wenn Du uns jetzt noch erzählst, daß das ein Spionage Satellit aufgenommen hat, und Du in geheimer Mission unterwegs zur Löwenburg warst, dann .. bin ich beeindruckt 

@ Helmut: Nunja, 2 völlige schneeweiße Bilder fänd ich in einem Kalender, aufeinander folgend versteht sich, eher langweilig. Schnee ok, aber dann vielleicht ein wenig mehr Farbe drumherum. Bleibt aber Uwes Entscheidung, was er zur Auswahl nominiert . Dank' Dir trotzdem.

@ fittschy : Halt auch mal den MTB-Frauentreff im Auge. Das sind meißt die gemütlichen Einsteigerrunden, wie Udo (sibby) schon schrieb, ab Sieglinde.


----------



## Kalinka (16. Februar 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> @ fittschy : Halt auch mal den MTB-Frauentreff im Auge. Das sind meißt die gemütlichen Einsteigerrunden, wie Udo (sibby) schon schrieb, ab Sieglinde.



Ja, Fittschy, das kannst Du gerne machen. Nur gemütlich wird das nicht dieses Jahr, da wir uns ja auf unseren AlpenX vorbereiten müssen, wollen, sollen, dürfen


----------



## fittschy (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für die Tipp`s werde meine Augen offen halten.


----------



## Prophet07 (16. Februar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, Fittschy, das kannst Du gerne machen. Nur gemütlich wird das nicht dieses Jahr, da wir uns ja auf unseren AlpenX vorbereiten müssen, wollen, sollen, dürfen



Hallo Karin,

du solltest aber unbedingt vor dem Alpen-X Deine Pechsträhne beenden, sonst mach ich mir echt Sorgen......

Gute Besserung.......

LG
dieter


----------



## Prophet07 (16. Februar 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> @ Dieter: Wenn Du uns jetzt noch erzählst, daß das ein Spionage Satellit aufgenommen hat, und Du in geheimer Mission unterwegs zur Löwenburg warst, dann .. bin ich beeindruckt



Na Du bist ja bestens informiert 

Dann ist meine Tarnung ja wohl im A......


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Februar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, Fittschy, das kannst Du gerne machen. Nur gemütlich wird das nicht dieses Jahr, da wir uns ja auf unseren AlpenX vorbereiten müssen, wollen, sollen, dürfen



Wenn er Triathlet ist, wie es in seinem Profil nachzulesen ist, dann wird das für ihn ncht mal gemütliches GA1 sein, sondern eher Fettburning, sofern er jemals mit uns fährt


----------



## Kalinka (16. Februar 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wenn er Triathlet ist, wie es in seinem Profil nachzulesen ist, dann wird das für ihn ncht mal gemütliches GA1 sein, sondern eher Fettburning, sofern er jemals mit uns fährt


Das ist wohl wahr 
Außerdem wird es Anfang des Jahres sicher noch gemütlich sein...Richtung September steigen die km und Hm pro Tour sicher an.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Februar 2009)

Na, davon lassen wir uns doch gern überraschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fittschy (16. Februar 2009)

wenn Ihr wüstet wer nicht alles Triathlon betreibt.
aber im Ernst, mir fehlt ehr Technik den Kondition.
Trotzdem freue ich mich jetzt schon auf eventuelle Touren


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Februar 2009)

fittschy schrieb:


> wenn Ihr wüstet wer nicht alles Triathlon betreibt.







fittschy schrieb:


> aber im Ernst, mir fehlt eher Technik den Kondition.
> Trotzdem freue ich mich jetzt schon auf eventuelle Touren



Sehe ich nicht so, Bernd Technik ist gut!

Andy: nehmt ihn ruhig mit, ich kann ihn empfehlen


----------



## fittschy (16. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Februar 2009)

fittschy schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen



Was macht die Gesundheit?


----------



## fittschy (16. Februar 2009)

ich denke ich werde im laufe der Woche wiedere mit lockerem Laufen anfangen.
Und am Samstag mich mal aufs RRad setzen ( schön flach )
aber es wird schon wieder
Danke der Nachfrage


----------



## meti (23. Februar 2009)

fährt heute einer ? 


verkaufe 
storck rebel carbon/pace/crossmax bestes angebot 
cannondale r800 rahmen gabel set  350 euro 
deore disc, lx lrs, lenker/vorbau/sattelsütze easton und noch vieles mehr 150 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanjaa (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Bin neu hier im Forum ,weiblich 36 jahre und wollte mal fragen ob Ihr auch schon mal Richtung Eudenbach unterwegs seid. Ich fahre Moutainbike und Trekking zur Zeit nicht regelmäßig.
Gruß Tanja


----------



## Prophet07 (26. Februar 2009)

tanjaa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Bin neu hier im Forum ,weiblich 36 jahre und wollte mal fragen ob Ihr auch schon mal Richtung Eudenbach unterwegs seid. Ich fahre Moutainbike und Trekking zur Zeit nicht regelmäßig.
> Gruß Tanja



Also ich kenn mich da jetzt nicht aus.....hier gehts meißt Richtung 7GB, Talsperre oder um Bödingen rum....
Bin aber früher oft in dem Basaltwerk in Eudenbach gewesen....heimlich Motokrossen ) gibt es das noch??

Kannst ja mal ne Rundfahrt anbieten...

LG
Dieter


----------



## joscho (26. Februar 2009)

tanjaa schrieb:


> Bin ... *weiblich *...
> 
> Gruß *Tanja*



Ja, die Zeiten wo man das aus dem Namen hätte ableiten können scheinen vorbei


----------



## Kalinka (26. Februar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja, die Zeiten wo man das aus dem Namen hätte ableiten können scheinen vorbei



Du als Kölner, hast doch sicher schon den Christopher-Street-Day besucht...und weißt nun: Es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt!


----------



## tanjaa (26. Februar 2009)

Hey
Ich glaube das mit dem Motorcross ist da nichts mehr.Ich blutiger Anfänger, als fahren ja aber keine wilden sprüng oder so. Ihr würdet euch langweilen wenn ich eine Tour anbiete.
Ich sehe hier in letzter Zeit einige Mountainbiker und dachte jetzt wo das mit dem 7GB immer stressiger wird verlagert sich das Gebiet.

Mal schauen vielleicht besuche ich euch mal.


----------



## Kalinka (26. Februar 2009)

tanjaa schrieb:


> ....Ich blutiger Anfänger, als fahren ja aber keine wilden sprüng oder so. Ihr würdet euch langweilen wenn ich eine Tour anbiete...


Zusammen langweilt es sich aber schöner



tanjaa schrieb:


> ...Mal schauen vielleicht besuche ich euch mal.


Ja, bitte! Von wo genau bist Du den?


----------



## tanjaa (26. Februar 2009)

Ich komme aus Eudenbach


----------



## Kalinka (26. Februar 2009)

tanjaa schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Eudenbach


Klar, sorry...überlesen.
Dann kann ich Dich einsammeln, wenn ich mal wieder in Hennef fahre und Du mit möchtest.


----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2009)

...du kannst ja Milchkaffee unterwegs anbieten, dann hast du schon mal eine (kleine) Horde Mitfahrendes TeamIII dabei  ...

und jetzt weg 

grüße


----------



## joscho (26. Februar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Du als Kölner, hast doch sicher schon den Christopher-Street-Day besucht...und weißt nun: Es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt!



Ich lebe nicht nur in Köln, sondern auch in der Minderheit, und manchmal wundere ich mich über meine Verwunderung - dann fühle ich mich so "old school"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (26. Februar 2009)

Milchkaffee  Wo 



sun909 schrieb:


> ...du kannst ja Milchkaffee unterwegs anbieten, dann hast du schon mal eine (kleine) Horde Mitfahrendes TeamIII dabei  ...
> 
> und jetzt weg
> 
> grüße


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Februar 2009)

Um viele Gleichgesinnte, auch aus näherer Umgebung, kennen zu lernen kann ich empfehlen, Dich einfach mal hier beim *Stammtisch* anzumelden und mal vorbei zu schauen. Beißen tut niemand, außer Jörsch _aka_ Joscho .


----------



## joscho (26. Februar 2009)

Du, Dich beiße ich nicht - Dich schubse ich vom Trail 



Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Um viele Gleichgesinnte, auch aus näherer Umgebung, kennen zu lernen kann ich empfehlen, Dich einfach mal hier beim *Stammtisch* anzumelden und mal vorbei zu schauen. Beißen tut niemand, außer Jörsch _aka_ Joscho .


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Februar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Du, Dich beiße ich nicht - Dich schubse ich vom Trail


*räusper* hat doch jeder jetzt gelesen daß mir hier durch ihn körperliche Gewalt angedroht wurde, oder?? ...  
Aber ... da wir eh nur 1x im Jahr zusammen unterwegs sind, mache ich mir ansich wenig Gedanken daß Du Dich dann noch daran erinnerst


----------



## ultra2 (26. Februar 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ...mache ich mir ansich wenig Gedanken daß Du Dich dann noch daran erinnerst



Dafür Sorge ich schon. Man hilft ja wo man kann.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dafür Sorge ich schon. Man hilft ja wo man kann.



war klar.... bleibt ja in der Familie ...


----------



## tanjaa (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo Kalinka

Du kommst doch aus Rüngsdorf ,wie kommst du den bei mir vorbei ?


----------



## tanjaa (26. Februar 2009)

Schade Stammtisch ist Morgen,bin leider in der Kölnarena. 
Wird die nächsten Wochen etwas eng ,Mann im Krankenhaus u.s.w.

Aber Danke für die Einladung

Milchkaffe kann ich nich ist nur Kaffe drin


----------



## Tazz (26. Februar 2009)

tanjaa schrieb:


> Schade Stammtisch ist Morgen,bin leider in der Kölnarena.
> Wird die nächsten Wochen etwas eng ,Mann im Krankenhaus u.s.w.
> 
> Aber Danke für die Einladung
> ...



Was gibts denn morgen in der Arena ?
Tja kein Milchkaffee ........dann kein Team III ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (26. Februar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Was gibts denn morgen in der Arena ?
> Tja kein Milchkaffee ........dann kein Team III ​



Dann bring ich die Milch mit .... nach der Tour ist die dann auch bestimmt aufgeschäumt


----------



## Tazz (26. Februar 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Dann bring ich die Milch mit .... nach der Tour ist die dann auch bestimmt aufgeschäumt





wäre eine Möglichkeit..............​


----------



## tanjaa (26. Februar 2009)

Die Haie spielen , sollte ein Familien Abend werden.Vater( mein Mann) mit seinen 3 Kindern und anhang,leider hat mein Mann es vorgezogen ins Krankenhaus zu gehen. (Notfall) Jetzt muß ich mit.

Nicht das die Milch sauer wird !


----------



## Tazz (26. Februar 2009)

tanjaa schrieb:


> Die Haie spielen , sollte ein Familien Abend werden.Vater( mein Mann) mit seinen 3 Kindern und anhang,leider hat mein Mann es vorgezogen ins Krankenhaus zu gehen. (Notfall) Jetzt muß ich mit.
> 
> Nicht das die Milch sauer wird !



Oh, dann mal schnelle und gute Besserung für Deinen Mann 

Hoffe Du kannst dann das Spiel trotzdem genießen

Viel Spaß 

Gruß
Renate


----------



## tanjaa (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo 

Geniesen naja mal schauen ist nicht unbedingt mein ding.

Kommst du direkt aus köln, ich habe mal in Porz / Ensen gewohnt.


----------



## Tazz (26. Februar 2009)

Ja wohne in Köln 

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (27. Februar 2009)

tanjaa schrieb:


> Hallo Kalinka
> 
> Du kommst doch aus Rüngsdorf ,wie kommst du den bei mir vorbei ?



Einmal quer rüber...alles eine Frage des Willens ;-)


----------



## Kalinka (27. Februar 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ... da wir eh nur 1x im Jahr zusammen unterwegs sind, mache ich mir ansich wenig Gedanken daß Du Dich dann noch daran erinnerst


Auch in solche hohem Alter könnte man durch Gehirntraining die Gedächnisleistung so weit steigern, daß das möglich wäre!


----------



## joscho (27. Februar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Auch in solche hohem Alter könnte man durch Gehirntraining die Gedächnisleistung so weit steigern, daß das möglich wäre!



Ach, ihr seid doch alle doof


----------



## tanjaa (27. Februar 2009)

Jepp
Die Haie haben 5:2 gewonnen. War richtig nett dort ,habe ich nicht erwartet.

Wie war euer Stammtisch?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. Februar 2009)

Sehr amüsant! Vorraussichtliche Wochenendtour morgen 11 Uhr an der Sieglinde.


----------



## Kalinka (28. Februar 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Sehr amüsant! Vorraussichtliche Wochenendtour morgen 11 Uhr an der Sieglinde.


*Ja, wir machen das mal fest:
Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde mit demoktatischen Guiding einer langsamen, leichten Frühlingsbegrüßungsrunde von 2- max. 3 Stunden.*


----------



## Merlin (28. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich fahre morgen mit der Straßenbahn nach Siegburg und von dort mit dem Rad weiter, die Bahn kommt um 10.40 Uhr in Siegburg an....ich wäre dann so gegen 11.10 Uhr an der Sieglinde. Fahrt also bitte nicht zu pünktlich ab!


----------



## ChaosRaven (28. Februar 2009)

Hmm.. Im LMB hat das aber -noch- keiner eingetragen, oder bin ich blind? Denn bei dem Sommerwetter hier im Moment wollt ich auch mal wieder aufs Bike.


----------



## Dirkus (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ich mich mal kurz vorstellen darf, meine Name ist Dirk, ich bin noch nicht lange hier im Forum angemeldet. Klar, mein großes Hobby ist das Radfahren bzw. das Mountainbiken. Ich schaue mal von Zeit zu Zeit bei euch vorbei, und würde nun gerne mal mit euch mitfahren, wenn ich darf. Zufällig wollt ihr morgen von der Sieglinde starten, würde mich freuen wenn ich mitfahren dürfte, ich kenne da vielleicht auch noch den einen oder anderen Weg den ihr noch nicht kennt, wenns nicht eher andersrum ist. Wäre schön wenns klappt.
Grüße


----------



## Kalinka (28. Februar 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Fahrt also bitte nicht zu pünktlich ab!


Ich bin vorher auch bei meinen Eltern in SU...wir sehen uns dann auf dem Siegdamm...auf DICH warten wir latürnich!


Dirkus schrieb:


> Zufällig wollt ihr morgen von der Sieglinde starten, würde mich freuen wenn ich mitfahren dürfte, ich kenne da vielleicht auch noch den einen oder anderen Weg den ihr noch nicht kennt, wenns nicht eher andersrum ist. Wäre schön wenns klappt.
> Grüße


Klar das!


ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Hmm.. Im LMB hat das aber -noch- keiner eingetragen, oder bin ich blind?


Nein Deine Glubscher sind ok, aber so halten wir die Gruppengrößer kleiner, um das demokratische Guiding nicht zu sehr zu erschweren ;-)
Du kennst den Weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (1. März 2009)

War 'ne sehr tolle Runde heute morgen in klasse Gesellschaft 

Danke an Jens fürs guiden über diese genialen trails 

Ab und zu wurde zwar mein Trainningsrückstand deutlich, aber das macht nichts, daran kann man ja schließlich arbeiten  
Mein Technik bergab ist auch noch ein wenig verbesserungsfähig. ... da hoffe ich einfach auf weitere Touren in dieser Art mit meinen lieben Nachbarn. 

Bis hoffentlich bald wieder.

Grüße an Alle

_Guido_


----------



## ChaosRaven (1. März 2009)

Ja, kenne den Weg, konnte aber nicht..
Ich hatte es aber geschafft, mir beim Aufstehen das Knie zu verdrehen, oder so.. Und dafür macht man das Bike fahrklar. 
Wenigstens kann man die Coolpacks auch zum Kühlen von Gläsern nehmen..


----------



## Dirkus (6. März 2009)

Hoffentlich hört das bald auf zu regnen!!!! Ich wollte eigentlich Biken und nicht ständig das Rad putzen.
Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch, tolle Truppe. Ich wünsch uns allen ein freundlicheres Wetter)
Grüße


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. März 2009)

Wir planen heute nachmittag mit dem RR eine gemütliche Rheinrunde. Uhrzeit vermutl. ~ 13:30. Bei Interesse bis spätestens halb eins hier melden.


----------



## sibby08 (9. März 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wir planen heute nachmittag mit dem RR eine gemütliche Rheinrunde. Uhrzeit vermutl. ~ 13:30. Bei Interesse bis spätestens halb eins hier melden.


 
Ich hoffe ihr habt mit dem RR auch immer die richtigen Wege benutzt .
Nicht wie dieser hier, dessen sterblichen Überreste ich am Samstag weit abseits der Strasse gefunden habe.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. März 2009)

Keine Bange Udo, aber ... halte die Augen offen. in einem anderen Fred wird von Nagelbrättern im Kaldauer Wald gesprochen! Übrigens, hast Du nicht Interesse an einem Colnago Klassiker? Sollte Deine Rahmenhöhe sein und hat 'Seltenheitswert'  


Fabian93 schrieb:


> In der Nähe vom Hotel Grunge,auf der linken Seite vom Waldweg.
> Das war da wo die ganzen Krater sind,das Brett lag in dem großen Krater.


----------



## sibby08 (9. März 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Keine Bange Udo, aber ... halte die Augen offen. in einem anderen Fred wird von Nagelbrättern im Kaldauer Wald gesprochen! Übrigens, hast Du nicht Interesse an einem Colnago Klassiker? Sollte Deine Rahmenhöhe sein und hat 'Seltenheitswert'


 
Bis ich wieder vernünftig zum biken komme, sind die Nagelbretter bestimmt schon wieder verschwunden. Mein neues Hobby heißt "extrem Küchenrenovierung" .
Danke für das Angebot, aber Rennrad ist glaube ich nicht so mein Ding. Selbst das reinrassige Hardtail musste aus Komfort Gründen schon dran glauben ....

Das Bild stammt vom Steinbruch unten in Seeligental (Eingang über Rüdemichweg). Da solltest Du jetzt nach dem Regen mal mit der Kamera hin, da sind jetzt auch noch andere schöne Motive . 







(ist was schief, Wasser kam natürlich gerade herunter )


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. März 2009)

Danke für den Tip, in dem Kessel bin ich schon ewig nicht mehr gewesen.


----------



## sun909 (13. März 2009)

Hi,
jemand Lust morgen früh ab Hennef 10.00 Uhr zu fahren?

So für 3h?

Dann bitte hier melden 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. März 2009)

Alternativ zu Carstens Tour bei uns eine langsame Anti-Matsch-RR-Genießer-Frühling-Tour im Verlauf des späteren Vormittag. Ein Besuch der Eisdiele in Beuel ist dabei nicht ausgeschlossen, sofern die Sonne lacht.  Natürlich alles im "invaliden" Tempo!


----------



## Fabian93 (14. März 2009)

Also die Sache mit dem Kaldauer Wald un dem Nagelbrett hat sich geklärt.
Da Brett stammte von kleineren Budenbauern,die es dort haben liegen lassen.


----------



## Lawbringer (21. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

gestern ist mein Grand Canyon 7.0 2007 aus der Tiefgarage geklaut worden. 

Ich bin fassungslos. Der jenige wußte genau wo er suchen musste.
Gott sei Dank war es nicht mein neues Nerve AM.

Wenn euch ein weißes Grand Canyon 2007 mit Syntace VRO System angeboten wird, informiert mich bitte.

Ich will das Schwei.. unbedingt kriegen. 

Raum Hennef (Sieg)

Viele Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## -Ines- (22. März 2009)

Um ca. 13:00 Uhr werden wir (Ines und ich) mit dem MTB ab Sieglinde von Hennef Richtung Spich starten. Bei Interesse einfach kurz was schreiben. Tour incl. Rücktour nach Hennef ca. 3 Stunden. Natürlich alles im gesetzten Tempo.


----------



## Kalinka (23. März 2009)

Hat jemand Lust am Sa 28.03. ziemlich früh etwas zu fahren? So ab 10:00 Uhr für 3 h?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. April 2009)

Ines und ich möchte am _Samstag_ evtl. eine größere Runde fahren, mitunter auch eine komplette Tagestour. Das ganze natürlich in einsteigertauglicher Manier. Wenn jemand mit möchte und/oder Vorschläge hat, einfach mal melden. 

Desweiteren planen wir _Freitag _evtl. einen gemütlichen Abend in der Sieglinde, sofern das Wetter weiterhin so gut bleibt. Sonja?
Ein Stammtisch ließe sich (jedoch ohne Reservierungsmöglichkeit) problemlos auch hier durchführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (21. April 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ines und ich möchte am _Samstag_ evtl. eine größere Runde fahren, mitunter auch eine komplette Tagestour. Das ganze natürlich in einsteigertauglicher Manier. Wenn jemand mit möchte und/oder Vorschläge hat, einfach mal melden.
> 
> Desweiteren planen wir _Freitag _evtl. einen gemütlichen Abend in der Sieglinde, sofern das Wetter weiterhin so gut bleibt. Sonja?
> Ein Stammtisch ließe sich (jedoch ohne Reservierungsmöglichkeit) problemlos auch hier durchführen.



Na das klingt ja mal alles super!!!


----------



## Merlin (22. April 2009)

Hallo Andreas,

wie wäre es, wenn wir den Stammtisch am Freitag abend in der Sieglinde veranstalten? Es gibt ja noch keinen Veranstalter. Ich würde sagen, gib das doch einfach kurz im Stammtisch-Thread bekannt...

Für Samstag wäre das Ahrtal eine Option, Boris und ich wollen eh hin.


----------



## joscho (22. April 2009)

Hi liebste Außenstelle,



soka70 schrieb:


> Na das klingt ja mal alles super!!!



stimmt  
Zuvor noch eine kleine Tour in der Region, dann bei Dir duschen und wieder frisch in die Sieglinde. Klingt nach einem guten Plan 

Was meinschte


----------



## soka70 (22. April 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi liebste Außenstelle,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Klingt bestens! Bin da, habe Zeit für eine kleine Tour in der Region, eine Wahnbachtalsperre voll Wasser und ne Dusche! Sind wir gedatet?!?!?


----------



## joscho (22. April 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sind wir gedatet?!?!?



Klaro 
Wir müssen das Ganze nur noch irgendwie in einen groben zeitlichen Rahmen bekommen. Vlt. fangen wir mal hinten an. Wann soll der Stammtisch beginnen? Wie lange magst Du mit mir radeln (wo lang?)? 
Das Wetter soll ja gut werden. Da können wir endlich wieder in guter alter T3-Tradition nach einer 1h fahren den ersten Biergarten aufsuchen 

Freu mich
joerg


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. April 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> wie wäre es, wenn wir den Stammtisch am Freitag abend in der Sieglinde veranstalten? Es gibt ja noch keinen Veranstalter. Ich würde sagen, gib das doch einfach kurz im Stammtisch-Thread bekannt...
> 
> Für Samstag wäre das Ahrtal eine Option, Boris und ich wollen eh hin.



Kann ich gerne machen Tom, kein Problem. Also Freitag dann Stammtisch in der Sieglinde. Aber ... meckert nicht wenn da keine Sitzplätze mehr frei sind. Freitag abend bei 22° Tagestemperatur und feinstem Wetter -  ich gehe mal von absolut regem Andrang aus! 

Bzgl. der Ahrtaltour, da kann ich natürlich noch nichts zu sagen, kläre ich aber ab. In der Regel ist es aber so, daß wir weite Anfahrten aus Kostengründen mit dem Auto gern vermeiden möchten. Danke für die Info


----------



## Merlin (22. April 2009)

> Wir müssen das Ganze nur noch irgendwie in einen groben zeitlichen Rahmen bekommen.


Sehe ich das richtig? Sowohl die liebe Sonja wie auch das Team III wären bei einem Stammtisch am Freitag in der Sieglinde am Start? Dann wüsste ich echt nicht mehr, was dagegen sprechen würde...

Andreas, stell den Termin bitte ins LMB! Hätte jemand Lust, von Bonn aus mit dem Rad anzureisen? Ist ca. 60 Minuten eine Strecke, komplett flach und meist Asphalt. Für den Rückweg bräuchten wir dann Licht. Interessenten bitte melden.





> In der Regel ist es aber so, daß wir weite Anfahrten aus Kostengründen mit dem Auto gern vermeiden möchten.


Schon klar, machen wir auch nicht jede Woche...aber hin und wieder mal ein anderes Revier ist auch nicht schlecht. Die Eifel ist ca. 1/2 Autostunde von Bonn entfernt.


----------



## soka70 (22. April 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Klaro
> Wir müssen das Ganze nur noch irgendwie in einen groben zeitlichen Rahmen bekommen. Vlt. fangen wir mal hinten an. Wann soll der Stammtisch beginnen? Wie lange magst Du mit mir radeln (wo lang?)?
> Das Wetter soll ja gut werden. Da können wir endlich wieder in guter alter T3-Tradition nach einer 1h fahren den ersten Biergarten aufsuchen
> 
> ...



jut, dann planen wir mal rückwärts (folgende Überlegungen):

19 Uhr Stammtisch
18.30 Uhr Duschen 
16 Uhr Treffen bei mir vor der Türe! Dann fahren wir irgendwas hier in der Gegend, uns (mir) fällt schon was ein!

Wer, außer Joscho, kommt sonst noch???

Freue mich auch....

.. und nu schnell im LMB zum Stammtisch anmelden


----------



## joscho (22. April 2009)

Gebongt; 16:00 Uhr bei Dir


----------



## joscho (22. April 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig? Sowohl die liebe Sonja wie auch das Team III wären bei einem Stammtisch am Freitag in der Sieglinde am Start?



Nun ja, ich befürchte ich muss für das gesamte Team antreten - das könnte eine leichte Koffeinüberdosis bedeuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (22. April 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> jut, dann planen wir mal rückwärts (folgende Überlegungen):
> 
> 19 Uhr Stammtisch
> 18.30 Uhr Duschen
> 16 Uhr Treffen



Hm,
wer findet hier den Fehler  ?

So früh schaffe ich nicht, aber wir sehn uns dann zum Bierchen 

Grüße


----------



## joscho (22. April 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> wer findet hier den Fehler  ?



Das wir uns nicht festlegen wollen was wir zwischen treffen und duschen machen wollen ist auf jeden Fall Keiner


----------



## soka70 (23. April 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> So früh schaffe ich nicht
> Grüße


 
... also doch kein Fehler


----------



## sun909 (23. April 2009)

Kinners,
nun gut, dann der ganze Zaun 

"Restaurieren" in einer halben Stunde schafft der Joscho doch nicht 

Dann halt erst zum Bierchen...

grüße


----------



## joscho (23. April 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dann halt erst zum Bierchen...
> 
> grüße



In völligem Unverständnis gehe ich über die Anspielung mal weg - und bis Du kommst, bin ich wahrscheinlich schon wieder wech


----------



## sun909 (23. April 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> In völligem Unverständnis gehe ich über die Anspielung mal weg - und bis Du kommst, bin ich wahrscheinlich schon wieder wech



hehe, 
dann hast DU es ja verstanden 

Aber sehr gentlemanlike, dass du das ignorierst  

Vielleicht bis Freitag dann!

schönen gruß


----------



## Dirkus (25. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
fährt morgen einer von euch die Mendener RTF mit? Startzeit von 8:00h bis 10:00h. Wenn ja, würde mich gerne euch anschliessen
Grüße an alle.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. April 2009)

Ist bei uns momentan geplant, wenn wir rechtzeitig aus dem Bett kommen . Wann wolltest Du denn in Menden starten?


----------



## Dirkus (25. April 2009)

Ich hatte vielleicht vorgehabt die 71km zu fahren, d.h. ich wollte relativ früh starten, spätestens um 8:30h.
Wann wolltet ihr denn los, bin flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. April 2009)

Gleiche Strecke haben wir zwar auch geplant, aber dann doch eher etwas später. So zwischen 9:00 - 9:30. Dafür aber im Einsteigertempo .


----------



## Dirkus (25. April 2009)

OK. Ich werde um 9:00h von Buisdorf starten, bin dann ca. um 9:15h in Menden, werde dann Ausschau nach euch halten.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. April 2009)

Ok, also holen wir Dich in Buisdorf an der Siegbrücke um 9:00 Uhr ab?!


----------



## Dirkus (25. April 2009)

Ja super, dann bis morgen in neuer Frische


----------



## joscho (27. April 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bis Freitag dann!
> 
> schönen gruß



Tja, mit Dir hat das ja leider und völlig unerwartet nicht geklappt. Dafür war der Jens, ebenso unerwartet, dabei - wenn auch nur zweidimensional 





(Mit freundlicher Genehmigung der Redaktion)


----------



## soka70 (14. Mai 2009)

Samstagvormittag:

Fahren wir was?!?!?!?! 

Wunschstartzeit: 10.00 bis 11.00 Uhr

Wunschdauer: 2-3 Stunden

Wunschtreffpunkt: Sieglinde 

Wunschstrecke: ???

WunschmitfahrerInnen: Alle, die Spaß haben (wollen)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (15. Mai 2009)

Samstag ab 11 Uhr könnte ich mir schon vorstellen...


----------



## soka70 (15. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Samstag ab 11 Uhr könnte ich mir schon vorstellen...




... ich glaub ich war zu voreilig, kann nicht!

Was ist mit Ines und Jens, sie wollen auch um 11 Uhr starten, hatte ja schon überlegt die Hälfte der Tour mitzufahren, aber mein Zeitmanagement haut einfach nicht hin ... 

Wünsche dir viel Spaß!!!


----------



## sibby08 (15. Mai 2009)

Habe mich bei Frau P. angemeldet. Muss aber um 14:00 Uhr wieder daheim sein. Da wir hier in der Gegend bleiben, klinke ich mich dann aus.


----------



## Frau P (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo Sonja,

ich blicke im Moment nicht mehr durch, ob Du heute fahren willst oder nicht.
Wir starten 11 Uhr am Sportplatz in Happerschoss (direkt an der Hauptstraße) in Richtung Bödingen. Wir kommen dann nach der Hälfte der Strecke an der Sieglinde raus und fahren dann noch Ri HCM. Du könntest also mit dem Rad nach Happerschoss kommen und dann an der Sieglinde aussteigen. LG von Ines


----------



## soka70 (16. Mai 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> 
> ich blicke im Moment nicht mehr durch, ob Du heute fahren willst oder nicht.



Hi Ines, nein, ich schaffe es heute zeitlich leider nicht!!!! 

Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour! Habt viel Spaß....

Wir sehen uns...


----------



## TriggerLH (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
bin vor kurzem nach Hennef gezogen und möchte nun wieder anfangen MTB zu fahren. Bin durch Zufall auf diesen Threat gestoßen und möchte mal die Frage in die illustre Runde werfen, ob sich jemand von Euch erbarmen würde, mal eine Runde mit mir als absoluten konditionellen Anfänger zu drehen?
Ich bin das letzte mal vor ca. 3 Jahren so richtig gefahren und habe es danach nicht mehr geschafft. Jetzt habe ich mir vor kurzem ein neues Radl gekauft und mir juckt es natürlich tierisch unter den Fingernägeln. Aber ich kenne leider noch keine vernünftigen Strecken hier im Raum Hennef (wie gesagt erstmal für den Einstieg!).
Aus beruflichen Gründen (arbeite in der Freizeitbranche) bin ich am Wochenende eher nicht am Start, oder wenn dann in den Abendstunden.
Also, würde mich echt freuen mal ne Runde in Gesellschaft zu drehen und bei dieser Gelegenheit vielleicht auch ein paar nette Leute in meiner neuen Umgebung kennen zu lernen.

Beste Grüße
Trigger LH


----------



## TriggerLH (16. Mai 2009)

Noch etwas an dieser Stelle:
Mir ist am 01. / 02. Mai 2009 mein gerade erst 8 Tage altes Fahrrad aus meinem verschlossenen Keller in Hennef (Geistingen) gestohlen worden. Es war ein Stevens Fluent LX 2008. Wenn Ihr etwas dahingehend mitbekommen solltet, meldet Euch bitte bei mir oder auch direkt bei der Polizei in Hennef.

Danke Euch!!!


----------



## meti (18. Mai 2009)

wenn ich was sehe melde ich mich ! 
fährt eigendlcih noch wer im hennefer raum (abends für 1 bis 2std) 


verkaufe 
deore set  lrs shifter discbrake und xt schaltwerk vom neurad 100euro
polar s710i + irda lesegerät 70euro 
eggbeater ti 234gramm  50euro 
lefty jake + syntace lenker/vorbau 350euro 
und noch vieles mehr


----------



## TriggerLH (19. Mai 2009)

_wenn ich was sehe melde ich mich! _


Super vielen Dank! 

Ich trainiere jetzt fleißig und wäre dann immer gerne bei einer gepflegten Feierabendtour dabei!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Mai 2009)

Wir planen heute am frühen Nachmittag ein Ründchen Richtung Eitorf, sowohl hin als auch zurück über die Höhenzüge, wobei der Rückweg dann ein Navi exploring wird . Start ca. 14:00 Uhr, Ende gegen frühen Abend. Ein Eis ist in Eitorf nicht ausgeschlossen . ~ 40Km / 500Hm. Wer mit möchte, einfach hier melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (22. Mai 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wir planen heute am frühen Nachmittag ein Ründchen Richtung Eitorf, sowohl hin als auch zurück über die Höhenzüge, wobei der Rückweg dann ein Navi exploring wird . Start ca. 14:00 Uhr, Ende gegen frühen Abend. Ein Eis ist in Eitorf nicht ausgeschlossen . ~ 40Km / 500Hm. Wer mit möchte, einfach hier melden.



...zu spät! 

Fahrt ihr morgen (Samstag?) Vormittag zufällig?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Mai 2009)

Eher gegen späteren Mittag wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Kalinka (26. Mai 2009)

Ist was geplant am kommenden WE? Auch RR wäre mal wieder fein...meines sollte dann wieder fahrbereit sein. Sa/Mo ab 12:00 und oder So 09:00-13:00 hätte ich Zeit


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Mai 2009)

Gut möglich, frag am WE noch mal nach, dann können wir evtl. mehr sagen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Juni 2009)

Wir werden um Hennef ein kleines Tourchen fahren so ab 12:00 / 12:30 für 2h. Wenn wer mit möchte ... einfach melden.


----------



## sibby08 (1. Juni 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wir werden um Hennef ein kleines Tourchen fahren so ab 12:00 / 12:30 für 2h. Wenn wer mit möchte ... einfach melden.


 
Ich melde mich, wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Juni 2009)

Hi Udo, fein . Wie immer Sieglinde 12:00 oder kurz nach 12:00 Uhr.


----------



## sibby08 (1. Juni 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Hi Udo, fein . Wie immer Sieglinde 12:00 oder kurz nach 12:00 Uhr.


 
Ok, bis gleich


----------



## Prophet07 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen....

liebe Grüße vom Gardasee....hab schon jede Menge Bilder online...

Hoffe es geht Euch allen gut...

Bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Juni 2009)

Jau, lass es Dir gut gehen im Urlaub und ich drück' Euch die Daumen für Top (akzeptables) Wetter


----------



## Prophet07 (11. Juni 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Jau, lass es Dir gut gehen im Urlaub und ich drück' Euch die Daumen für Top (akzeptables) Wetter



Danke danke....Deine Daumen sind Gold wert....
Wetter ist perfekt...nicht zu heiß und kein Regen...jedenfalls nicht wenn wir fahren  

LG Dieter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Juli 2009)

Damit der Hennefer Fred nicht auf Seite 3 verkommt, ein kleiner Beitrag von der gestrigen Tour. Eine Runde um die Nordschleife. Gestartet aufwärts zur Hohen Acht, begleitet von kleinen Gesellen die sich in der Sonne aalten.








Nicht immer war die Ausschilderung eindeutig, daher ab und an der Blick auf die mitgebrachte Wegbeschreibung.








Herrliche Aublicke neben blühenden Wiesen



An Action mangelte es natürlich auch nicht 




und rechtzeitig vor dem Gewitter nach Hause gekommen .

Fazit, erlebnisreicher Tag am Ring, mit Ausklang beim heimischen Griechen .


----------



## Frau P (22. Juli 2009)

...schön, wenn man Urlaub hat..


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. Juli 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> ...schön, wenn man Urlaub hat..



... und genau deshalb haben wir gestern eine weitere schöne Sightseeing Tour an der oberen Sieg gefahren. 

Nicht nur die Bauweise der Stromhäusschen ist aussergewöhnlich hier, 




auch die Streckenführung ist interessant. (Ines bei dem Versuch einer Langzeitbelichtung, absolut regungslos zu sein )




Bei schönem Sonnenschein boten sich endlos viele Motive zum fotografieren, wenn nur da nicht die Zeit wäre .... 




Leider war es zeitlich schon zu spät zum Schlossbesuch 
(geschlossen 10Min. vor Ankunft ), aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben ... 




Mal schauen was der heutige Tag zu bieten hat


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juli 2009)

Schön schön ,
bald habe ich auch Urlaub nur noch 26 Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Juli 2009)

... prima Sven, und deshalb wird Dir unser Neid gewiss sein, wenn es bei Dir soweit ist 

Deshalb vergnügten wir uns gestern auf dem ...



der trotz des Wochenendes Ahraufwärts recht leer war.

Es gab kleine Traileinlagen ...




Schnaufpassagen ...




entspannte Passagen ...




kulturelles ...




regnerische Abschnitte ...




wunderschöne Fernsichten ...




entschädigten für ...



[ -  - ]

mit abschließendem Besuch auf der Burg Ahre




* Urlaub zu Ende*  Aber schön wars trotzdem


----------



## Prophet07 (26. Juli 2009)

muss nicht immer Gardasee sein 

LG Dieter


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. Juli 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> .....mit abschließendem Besuch auf der Burg Are...


 
Auch schön in den Burgbrunnen geschaut... ?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Juli 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Auch schön in den Burgbrunnen geschaut... ?



Selbstverständlich Helmut, beeindruckende Tiefe! Dir nochmal vielen Dank für die vielen Infos und Tips vorweg . Die Tour hat sich in jedem Fall gelohnt


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Urlauber,
da hätten wir uns ja gestern glatt über den Weg laufen (fahren  können, wir waren auch dort unterwegs und haben die Gegend unsicher gemacht 

Wie schaut es denn aus morgen abend mit euch und den anderen Hennefer Konsorten:

Lust auf Grillen am Rhein und ein paar Alternativ-Sportarten?

Alternativ-Sport: Klick mich

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja, bis dahin schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. Juli 2009)

Grüß Dich Carsten, 
der morgige Termin ist bereits fest im Gespräch bei uns und den Halben. Die ein oder andere Fressalie haben wir dann sicher auch im Gepäck. Allerdings sollte das Wetter atraktiv genug sein 

Wäre sichelich eine Überraschung gewesen wenn wir uns über den Weg gefahren wären.


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2009)

Hi Andreas,
Wetter ist gut bestellt  0l Regen, 6% Wahrscheinlichkeit. 

Also, dann bis nachher?

Was ist mit den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen aus Hennef? Alle in Urlaub?

schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juli 2009)

Und bist du dabei????
Und wie sieht es mit deiner FAHRTECHNIK aus  Wenn du Übung brauchts oder das erlernte vertiefen möchtest klicke Hier , da oder dort . *Achtung wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst *


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2009)

Tolle Idee!

Leider kann ich am 22.08. zu 95% nicht, aber den 05.09. würde ich direkt buchen 

schöne grüße
sun909


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tolle Idee!
> 
> Leider kann ich am 22.08. zu 95% nicht, aber den 05.09. würde ich direkt buchen
> 
> ...



Carsten bist für den 05.09.2009 ( falls es genug Anfragen gibt ) schon mal vorgemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2009)

Danke schön  !


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Und bist du dabei????
> Und wie sieht es mit deiner FAHRTECHNIK aus  Wenn du Übung brauchts oder das erlernte vertiefen möchtest klicke Hier , da oder dort . *Achtung wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst *



Nette Idee Sven, wenn alles paßt schauen wir gern mal vorbei, sofern nicht überbucht .


----------



## Prophet07 (4. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe vom 24.08 bis 11.09.09 Urlaub.
Noch jemand in der Zeit Urlaub und Lust was zu unternehmengerne auch Richtung Alpen oder Gardasee.vieleicht gibt es ja auch schon Pläne wo ich mich anschließen kann

Aber Erholsam soll es sein *lach*

Liebe Grüße Dieter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. August 2009)

Ab 18:00 Uhr läuft eine langsame Einsteigertour ab Sieglinde. Wer mit möchte soll sich dort einfinden.  Evtl. Ziel - Drachenschanze oder sowas.


----------



## püzz (6. August 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ab 18:00 Uhr läuft eine langsame Einsteigertour ab Sieglinde. Wer mit möchte soll sich dort einfinden.  Evtl. Ziel - Drachenschanze oder sowas.



Hi Andreas,

wäre ich gerne dabei. Schaffe ich aber zeitlich nicht. Ist eigentlich am Wochenende rund um Hennef was angesagt?


----------



## Merlin (6. August 2009)

Ich mache mich gleich auf die Socken, dürfte es bis 18.00 schaffen...

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. August 2009)

püzz schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> wäre ich gerne dabei. Schaffe ich aber zeitlich nicht. Ist eigentlich am Wochenende rund um Hennef was angesagt?



Grüss Dich, 
also momentan ist mir nichts bekannt, aber ich kanns mal hier nortieren, wenn wir was planen . Was macht Deine Schulter? - Bänder? -Arm? Alles wieder i.O.?


----------



## püzz (6. August 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Grüss Dich,
> also momentan ist mir nichts bekannt, aber ich kanns mal hier nortieren, wenn wir was planen . Was macht Deine Schulter? - Bänder? -Arm? Alles wieder i.O.?



Danke der Nachfrage. Nach 2 Wochen Bandage und ein paar Wochen Ruhe waren die Bänder wieder verheilt. Hatte dann aber erst mal keinen Bock mehr aufs Rad zu steigen. So langsam kehrt die Motivation zurück


----------



## gotoos (8. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
kommt zwar spät aber besser als nie. Wir fahren morgen um 09:00 Uhr "ab freite Tanke Hennef Warth" rund um die Talsperre. Wer Lust hat kann sich uns gerne anschliessen. Die Strecke ist ca 36 Km lang und es werden ca 800 Hm bewältigt. Es geht fast komplett auf Feldwegen und Singletrails. Ein ganz kleines Stück müssen wir über die Strasse. Wer also Lust hat, kommt zur freien Tanke in der Warth. Da ist gerade Kirmes.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. August 2009)

...oder Stefan, Du kommst morgen mit in den Kofo. Siehe hier. Wenns Wetter paßt und es nicht patsch nass ist hatten wir Lust dort zu starten.


----------



## püzz (8. August 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ...oder Stefan, Du kommst morgen mit in den Kofo. Siehe hier. Wenns Wetter paßt und es nicht patsch nass ist hatten wir Lust dort zu starten.



hey, das wäre nett, habe mich aber bereits aus "Langeweile" für den Fahrtechnikkurs bei SIT angemeldet. Hilft mir hoffentlich in Zukunft nicht mehr so schnell auf die Fresse zu fallen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. August 2009)

Stimmt, es zögert den Zeitpunkt vermutlich nur was raus. Dann viel Spaß bei den Kollegen.


----------



## sun909 (12. August 2009)

Hi,
da ich nicht weiß, ob ich Michas Tour am Samstag schaffe, überlege ich eine Tour in Hennef zu fahren. Start ca. 16.00 Uhr. 

Richtung Drachenfliegerschanze, Bödingen, Happerschoß, ggf. bis zum Ho-Chi.

Tempo langsam, Schwierigkeit mittel. Irgendwelche Freiwillige, die Bock haben mitzufahren?

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## wollschwein (12. August 2009)

joar lust ist vorhanden, wo wäre denn treffpunkt?


----------



## TriggerLH (12. August 2009)

Also, ich wäre ziemlich gerne dabei, da ich aber arbeiten muss , kann ich erst ganz kurzfrist sagen, ob 16 Uhr klappt oder nicht.
Ho-Chi wollte ich immer schonmal kennen lernen. Vielleicht wirds ja was am Sa.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. August 2009)

Hi,
melde mich morgen dazu, spreche heute erst mit Micha wg. seiner Tour...

schöne grüße
sun909


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. August 2009)

Um halb acht spielt eine Robbie Williams Cover Band in der Bonner Rheinaue, zu der wir am späteren Nachmittag touren werden. Alternativ spielt auch Mayqueen auf Grafenwerth zur selben Zeit - auch eine Möglichkeit die wir nicht ausschließen! Wenn jemand mit-, oder sich dort treffen möchte, bitte eine kurze Info.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. August 2009)

Werde mit Lars gegen sechs ein Feierabendründchen für 2h drehen. Wer mit möchte, kurz reinmelden.


----------



## sibby08 (15. September 2009)

Am 26.09.09 starten wir den 3. Versuch einer Hennef-Siegburg-Lohmar Tour.
Wer Lust hat...
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9124


----------



## Frau P (15. September 2009)

Können leider nicht dabei sein. Wir haben den Hausstand von Jens Mutter bei uns zu Hause herumstehen und am 26.9. ist in Hennef "Nachtflohmarkt" - beginnt ab 14 Uhr...
Vielleicht kommt ja mal jemand später dort vorbei. Würden uns freuen...


----------



## Kalinka (16. September 2009)

Tja, ich feiere am 26.09. und bin auch raus, sehr schade.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Merlin (16. September 2009)

Dito, leider. Bin bereits ab Nachmittags eingeladen.


----------



## sun909 (16. September 2009)

Urlaub 

beim nächsten Versuch...

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Race4Hills (26. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, zurück vom AlpenCross 2009 Die DÖSI s 
Karin Lissy Ines Klaus und Jens.
DÖSI steht für DeutschlandÖsterreichSchweizItalien

Hier findet Ihr eine kleine DiaShow.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Paritzsch/AX2009#slideshow/5380949340050896050







das war ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.

Gute Nacht 

Lg Jens


----------



## gotoos (26. September 2009)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, zurück vom AlpenCross 2009 Die DÖSI s
> Karin Lissy Ines Klaus und Jens.
> DÖSI steht für DeutschlandÖsterreichSchweizItalien
> 
> ...



Hallo,
tolle Aufnahmen. Die Blder machen Lust auf mehr.
Habt ihr ein paar Infos zu der Tour, Strecke, Etappen, am besten sogar  GPS Tracks. Habt ihr in Hütten übernachtet oder in eurem Camper.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau P (26. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Am 26.09.09 starten wir den 3. Versuch einer Hennef-Siegburg-Lohmar Tour.
> Wer Lust hat...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9124



Die Tour war superschön und hat viel Spaß gemacht, mit allen, die dabei waren. Ich war sehr überrascht, wie viele Wege es hier noch gibt, die ich noch nicht kannte. Bei bestem Wetter war dies wiedermal ein sehr schöner Tag, wie ich ihn lange nicht mehr so erlebt habe. Vielen Dank an alle und an Udo, den Guide.


----------



## joscho (26. September 2009)

Dem ist fast nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 
Endlich mal wieder eine richtige nette Tour mit vielen richtig netten Leuten. Zwischendurch mal die Truppe am Bliblablu getroffen und zur Krönung am Ende ein Besuch unserer oft vermissten Außenstelle 

Udo, auch wenn ich es ziemlich anstrengend fand, so hast Du da eine super Tour mit vielen schönen Trails gebaut. Danke.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## bibi1952 (26. September 2009)

Super Tour,
ich konnte mithalten und meine Schulter hat durchgehalten. 
Auf der Rücktour nach Donrath bin ich dann nochmal den HCM gefahren.
Besten Dank fürs Mitnehmen und warten.
VG Werner


----------



## Tazz (26. September 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> am Ende ein Besuch unserer oft vermissten Außenstelle
> ciao...
> joerg



Ach was ......  ich dachte sie wäre sowas wie eine Legende 

......... oder ein Mythos 

..... oder so


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. September 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach was ......  ich dachte sie wäre sowas wie eine Legende
> 
> ......... oder ein Mythos
> 
> ..... oder so



Ne ne ich habe Sie auch schon gesehen  zwar nicht heute aber Sie gibt es


----------



## Tazz (26. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ne ne ich habe Sie auch schon gesehen  zwar nicht heute aber Sie gibt es





 ach so etwa ?​


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. September 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> ach so etwa ?​



hmm kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## sibby08 (26. September 2009)

Tja, eigendlich ist das ja hier mein "Heimat" Thread, aber den Bericht habe ich bei den "Just-for-Fun-Riders" eingestellt, da der Yogi ja schließlich die Tour ausgeschrieben hat.
Also, wer ein paar (unscharfe) Bilder sehen will, muss mal eben rüber klicken


----------



## Merlin (27. September 2009)

> Hallo zusammen, zurück vom AlpenCross 2009 Die DÖSI s
> Karin Lissy Ines Klaus und Jens.
> DÖSI steht für DeutschlandÖsterreichSchweizItalien




Wow, was für Bilder. Ich habe mich anfangs halb verschlafen durch die Diashow geklickt, war aber spätestens nach dem 5. Bild hellwach. Echt Hammer schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (27. September 2009)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, zurück vom AlpenCross 2009 Die DÖSI s
> Karin Lissy Ines Klaus und Jens.
> DÖSI steht für DeutschlandÖsterreichSchweizItalien
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schöne Aufnahmen. Respekt . Mein Neid ist Euch auch gewiss. Ich denke das sind Erlebnisse die man so schnell nicht vergisst.


----------



## Prophet07 (20. November 2009)

...sieht ja echt tot aus hier...

wenns noch überlebende gibt...würde morgen Nachmittag gerne ne Runde drehen...so ab 13 Uhr....wer dabei...???

lg
Dieter


----------



## Kalinka (20. November 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> ...sieht ja echt tot aus hier...
> 
> wenns noch überlebende gibt...würde morgen Nachmittag gerne ne Runde drehen...so ab 13 Uhr....wer dabei...???
> 
> ...



Sind wandern morgen in Altenahr...Reha für Lissy


----------



## Prophet07 (20. November 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sind wandern morgen in Altenahr...Reha für Lissy




...na dann viel Spass und gute Besserung für Lissy...


----------



## gotoos (20. November 2009)

Hallo,
komm doch Sonntag zur freien Tankstelle in der Warth.
Um 09:00 Uhr gehts los. Ich bin zwar selbst nicht dabei, aber ein Paar von uns sind sicher da. Ich hab leider eine Erkältung, oink, und falle deshalb aus.
Also, wenn du Lust hast, bestell allen die da sind einen Gruß von mir.
Oliver


----------



## Prophet07 (21. November 2009)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> komm doch Sonntag zur freien Tankstelle in der Warth.
> Um 09:00 Uhr gehts los. Ich bin zwar selbst nicht dabei, aber ein Paar von uns sind sicher da. Ich hab leider eine Erkältung, oink, und falle deshalb aus.
> Also, wenn du Lust hast, bestell allen die da sind einen Gruß von mir.
> Oliver



...na dann natürlich auch gute Besserung für Dich...!

Sonntags bin ich bereits aus gebucht...aber vieleicht geht ja nächsten Samstag was...

LG und einen schönen Rest vom Wochenende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (23. November 2009)

Am Freitag gibt es eine Stammtisch Special-Edition in Hennef mit "Gastspiel" auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9544


Näheres auch hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=86152&page=24&highlight=stammtisch


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ei ei ei, sehr ruhig die Ecke hier geworden....

Lust am Samstag sich sportlich zu betätigen? Zeit zum Üben an schwierigeren Stellen ist eingeplant 

Termin Samstag Hennef:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9589

Würde mich freuen, ein paar Gesichter zu sehen, Wetter ist trocken, sonnig, aber kühl angesagt!

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## yogi71 (24. Dezember 2009)

*Wir wünschen allen *​ 




*Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.*










* Liebe Grüße*

* Yogine & Yogi*


----------



## firebird_24 (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Hennefer Biker,

ich komme aus dem schönen Heisterschoss und bin regelmäßig mit Kumpel oder auch mal alleine mit dem MTB unterwegs.
Gibt es feste Treffen zum Biken oder läuft alles über die Terminplanung des Forum?
Würde sonst nämlich gerne mal hier mitfahren um ein paar neue Strecken und Leute kennen zu lernen.

Auf ein unfallfreies Jahr 2010

Gruß Firebird


----------



## ultra2 (12. Januar 2010)

firebird_24 schrieb:


> Hallo Hennefer Biker,
> 
> ich komme aus dem schönen Heisterschoss und bin regelmäßig mit Kumpel oder auch mal alleine mit dem MTB unterwegs.
> Gibt es feste Treffen zum Biken oder läuft alles über die Terminplanung des Forum?
> ...



Ich fürchte da bist ein bis zwei Jahre zu spät. Damals wurde noch regelmäßig und auch zahlreich MTB gefahren.


----------



## Delgado (12. Januar 2010)

Irgendwas war da mal in Hennef ....
Muss ich noch mal drüber grübeln.


----------



## ultra2 (12. Januar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Irgendwas war da mal in Hennef ....
> Muss ich noch mal drüber grübeln.



Gibt es Hennef überhaupt noch?


----------



## fittschy (13. Januar 2010)

Auf jeden Fall, nur hier ist irgendwie tote Hose.
Aber MTB gefahren wird in Hennef schon noch.


----------



## Der_dicke_Pirat (13. Januar 2010)

firebird_24 schrieb:


> Hallo Hennefer Biker,
> 
> ich komme aus dem schönen Heisterschoss und bin regelmäßig mit Kumpel oder auch mal alleine mit dem MTB unterwegs.
> Gibt es feste Treffen zum Biken oder läuft alles über die Terminplanung des Forum?
> ...



Hallo Firebird

ich werde dieses Jahr wieder Regelmäßig Touren anbieten. Die sind dann immer im Umkreis von Uckerath oder Oberpleis.

Gruß 

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firebird_24 (13. Januar 2010)

naja dann wollen wir mal schauen was noch geht.

@Der_dicke_Pirat

hört sich schonmal gut an


----------



## jasman (14. Januar 2010)

Fahren Samstag den HCM Pfad treffpunkt Franzhäuschen


----------



## jasman (15. Januar 2010)

Der_dicke_Pirat schrieb:


> Hallo Firebird
> 
> ich werde dieses Jahr wieder Regelmäßig Touren anbieten. Die sind dann immer im Umkreis von Uckerath oder Oberpleis.
> 
> ...


Hallo dicker Pirat ab wann wirst du wieder Touren anbieten?Gruss Jasman


----------



## jasman (16. Januar 2010)

jasman schrieb:


> Fahren Samstag den HCM Pfad treffpunkt Franzhäuschen 13.00uhr


----------



## Der_dicke_Pirat (16. Januar 2010)

@ jasman

ich werd so ab mitte März wieder was anbieten die meisten Touren am Wochenende.


----------



## gotoos (26. Januar 2010)

firebird_24 schrieb:


> Hallo Hennefer Biker,
> 
> ich komme aus dem schönen Heisterschoss und bin regelmäßig mit Kumpel oder auch mal alleine mit dem MTB unterwegs.
> Gibt es feste Treffen zum Biken oder läuft alles über die Terminplanung des Forum?
> ...



Hallo Firebird,
war lange nicht mehr im MTBN unterwegs und hab daher erst gerade deine Anfrage gelesen. In Hennef trifft sich nach wie vor eine Gruppe von MTB lern und rockt zwischen den 7 Bergen, Eitorf, Uckerath, HCM und Flughafen. Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du dich gerne mal anschliessen. Wir sind alle auf AM und CC Bikes unterwegs und fahren gerne mal den ein oder anderen ruppigen Trail. Sind aber keine DH´ler oder Freerider. Die Gruppe ist jeden Sonntag zwischen 3 und 6 Fahrern groß und trifft sich jeden Sonntag um 09:00 Uhr an der freien Tankstelle in Hennef-Warth. Wenn du dir mal ein Paar unserer Touren ansehen willst, geh auf www.funbike.de die Seite ist seit Monaten im Aufbau.  Erwarte also nichts besonderes.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## GreyWolf (24. März 2010)

schauen wer was nach dem winter noch kann^^
es geht wieder los

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9163


----------



## jenzz (24. März 2010)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> schauen wer was nach dem winter noch kann^^
> es geht wieder los
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9163


 Wieso bin ich denn da schon angemeldet? Hast du den Termin nicht gerade erst reingesetzt?


----------



## GreyWolf (24. März 2010)

ups, habe nen alten bearbeitet^^

so habe jetzt alle entfernt 
hatte doch glatt vergessen das ich die dann alle entfernen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenzz (24. März 2010)

Hehe, macht ja nichts. Dachte schon die Termine wären jetzt verpflichtend, quasi Nachschulung . Hätte aber nen Vorschlag: was würdest du denn davon halten, den Termin auf nen anderen Tag an dem langen Wochenende zu verlegen, 4.4. ist ja ausgerechnet Ostersonntag?


----------



## GreyWolf (24. März 2010)

welchen tag würdest du denn vorschlagen?


----------



## TriggerLH (24. März 2010)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> welchen tag würdest du denn vorschlagen?



Moin zusammen,

ich habe leider so einen scheiß Job, dass ich fast immer am WE arbeiten muss (Freizeitbranche) 

An Ostern habe ich einen Tag frei  und das ist der 03.04.10, daher würde ich diesen einfach mal als Vorschlag in den Raum werfen. Es könnte sein, dass mich Frau und Kind für ein paar Stunden raus lassen .

Grüße, TriggerLH


----------



## GreyWolf (24. März 2010)

also der 3.4. schonmal vorgemerkt, sonst noch einer mit einem datums vorschlag


----------



## jenzz (24. März 2010)

3. fänd ich auch gut...


----------



## GreyWolf (25. März 2010)

erstmal geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TriggerLH (25. März 2010)

Klasse, hab´ mich direkt angemeldet.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## TriggerLH (31. März 2010)

Ups, Termin am kommenden Samstag raus? Findet die Tour doch nicht statt? 

Beste Grüße,
Lars


----------



## Redfraggle (31. März 2010)

TriggerLH schrieb:


> Ups, Termin am kommenden Samstag raus? Findet die Tour doch nicht statt?
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Lars



Dann fahr doch beim bibi mit.Start ist ja auch dort in der Gegend, nur 
werden wir bestimmt mehr Matsch haben.
Denn der Werner hat da so einen inoffiziellen Titel: ungekrönter Matschkönig!


----------



## TriggerLH (31. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Dann fahr doch beim bibi mit.Start ist ja auch dort in der Gegend, nur
> werden wir bestimmt mehr Matsch haben.
> Denn der Werner hat da so einen inoffiziellen Titel: ungekrönter Matschkönig!



Hallo Barbara,

hört sich definitiv interessant an, aber ich muss nochmal abklären, wie lange ich fahren könnte. Bei der anderen Tour hätte ich jederzeit problemlos austeigen können, weil ich mich in der Gegenend auskenne. Ich weiß aber nicht wo Ihr fahrt und ob ich dann auch so ohne weiteres früher aussteigen könnte. 
Wenn´s vom Zeitfenster her klappt werde ich mich sehr gerne anmelden. 

Beste Grüße
Lars


----------



## GreyWolf (12. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9370

mich hatte es vor dem anderen termin schachmatt gesetzt, da ist mir doch glatt das talent ausgegangen^^
hier der nachhol termin


----------



## TriggerLH (12. April 2010)

Schade, am 25.04. kann ich leider nicht (Kommunionswochenende!)
Ausserdem hat es am vorletzten Samstag bei der Alternativtour (zur ausgefallenen Techniktour) mein Rahmen zersprengt. Mein Händler sagt, klarer Garantiefall, zumal der Rahmen noch kein Jahr alt ist. Ich hoffe mein Rad bald wieder zu haben...

Beste Grüße,
Lars


----------



## Der_dicke_Pirat (27. April 2010)

Ich hab für morgen mal eine Tour reingesetzt ,schönes Wetter ausnutzen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10139


----------



## Dede21 (25. Oktober 2010)

Diesen Samstag 13:30 Staudamm:

Herbsttour Richtung Eitorf-Merten mit dem ein oder anderen technisch leichten Trail.
Spaß soll im Vordergrund stehen, so ist das Tempo auch eher gemütlich.
ca. 35km/700hm

Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Hennefer


----------



## Andy29 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Dede,

ich habe mich mal als Teilnehmer im LMB eingetragen. Ich komme aus Eitorf und bin mal gespannt was der Westen so zu bieten hat.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. Februar 2011)

Vergangenen Mittwoch - Tatort nähe Merten.
Wald rächt sich an Holztour(terror-)isten!


----------



## othom (12. Februar 2011)

Finde ich gut, aber wie man da vom Weg abkommen kann


----------



## TriggerLH (12. Februar 2011)

Und uns Bikern wird vorgeworfen immer so zu rasen!
Tse, tse, tse...


----------



## Lipoly (17. April 2011)

Lebt in Hennef noch jemand? 

Huhu, ich bins! Ich lebe wieder bzw bike wieder ohne Motor durch die Gegend!
Noch dazu hab ich meiner Freundin ein schönes Schwarzes aus Koblenz gekauft und und gehen regelmäßig biken um nicht mehr so Schlappschwänze zu sein wie jetzt 

Gibt die Hennefer Damenrunde noch? Hab wieder nen Panzerbike sodass das Tempo der "Damenrunde" wieder angebracht ist, noch dazu ist meine liebste, milde gesagt, noch recht langsam unterwegs


LG
Lars


----------



## gotoos (17. April 2011)

Hallo Lars,

ja, es leben nich ein paar Hennefer.
Suchst du eine Gruppe für deine besserer Hälfte oder für sich?
Geht aus deinem Eintrag nicht ganz hervor.
Wir sind vor ein Paar Jahren schin mal zusammen gefahren.
Wir treffen usn nach wie vor um 09:00 Uhr an der freien Tankstele in Hennef-Warth. So auch heute morgen.
 Zur Zeit trainieren wir für Finale. Am 13.05 gehte s wieder für eine Woche runter.
Wenn du und deine Freundin mal Lust haben, kommt einfach vorbei.
Ostersonntag fahren wir allerdings nicht. Wir fahren dafür wahrscheinlich Ostermontag.
Es gibt auch einen MTB Stammtisch in Hennef.
Termine findest du auf www.funbike.de

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Lipoly (17. April 2011)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> 
> ja, es leben nich ein paar Hennefer.
> Suchst du eine Gruppe für deine besserer Hälfte oder für sich?
> ...




Sind wir das? Cool, ich kann mich nicht erinnern aber ggf haben mich die Zweitaktabgase total malle gemacht im kopf 

Also eigentlich suche ich was für meine Freundin und mich. Mit 16kg Fahrrad kurbelt man ja eh nicht mit nem 20er Schnitt die berge rauf und meine Freundin ist wiegesagt Kondi mäßig noch total am Anfang, hat dafür aber nen leichten Radl 
Ob wir das mal einrichten können mit euch zu fahren muss ich erst mit der Cheffin abklären, ich denke aber doch.
Wo seit ihr denn heute morgen gefahren? Meine Eltern haben eben erzählt sie hätten heute vormittag als se mit den Hunden weg waren ne Gruppe "Soooooo nette Mountainbiker" getroffen die alle gegrüßt haben

Mal sehn wie das alles so in Gang kommt, im mom ist eh grad nicht mit fahren weil ich jemanden Suche der mir die ISCG Aufnahme planfräst für die Hammerschmidt Kurbel. Wenn ich da keinen finde fräs ichs auf der Arbeit selber. Wenns Bike wieder rollt....hab ich ja oben schon geschrieben! Ostern haben wir aber beide keine Zeit 

LG
Lars


----------



## Montana (18. April 2011)

Hi Lars, sehr nett von Dir zu lesen. Vieleicht kommt ja jetzt hier wieder etwas Stimmung auf.  Kannst gerne mal mit uns `ne Runde durch die Heide cruisen .... so wie früher 

Gruß Guido




Lipoly schrieb:


> Sind wir das? Cool, ich kann mich nicht erinnern aber ggf haben mich die Zweitaktabgase total malle gemacht im kopf
> 
> Also eigentlich suche ich was für meine Freundin und mich. Mit 16kg Fahrrad kurbelt man ja eh nicht mit nem 20er Schnitt die berge rauf und meine Freundin ist wiegesagt Kondi mäßig noch total am Anfang, hat dafür aber nen leichten Radl
> Ob wir das mal einrichten können mit euch zu fahren muss ich erst mit der Cheffin abklären, ich denke aber doch.
> ...


----------



## Splash (18. April 2011)

Revival Treffen? Ggf ohne irgendwelche Vereinsmeiereien?


----------



## Lipoly (18. April 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Revival Treffen? Ggf ohne irgendwelche Vereinsmeiereien?



Fjeden  

Für einen besseres radfahren ohne Verein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotoos (18. April 2011)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Sind wir das? Cool, ich kann mich nicht erinnern aber ggf haben mich die Zweitaktabgase total malle gemacht im kopf



Ja, ich kann mich zumindest an einen Lars erinnern der auf der Tour von seiner KTM erzählt hat.

Ostern fahren wir nur am Montag.
Wer also Lust hat, kommt Ostermontag um 09:00 UIhr zur freien Tankstelle.

Wir sind in der Region Hennef, Lohmar, Wahner Heide, Eitof, Kircheip, Buchholz, Bad Honnef, Siebengebirge unterwegs.

DIe Touren sind zwischen 35 und 45 Kilometer und haben zwischen 300 und 1000 Hm
Wir passen  uns aber immer dem langsamsten in der Gruppe an.
Die ganze Gruppe ist durch das Internet entstanden und besteht derzeit aus 5 regelmässigen Fahrern und 2 die ab un an dazu kommen.

KEIN Verein!!!

Gruß
Oliver
www.funbike.de


----------



## Kalinka (18. April 2011)

Lipoly schrieb:


> ...Ob wir das mal einrichten können mit euch zu fahren *muss ich erst mit der Cheffin *abklären, ich denke aber doch...


Du bist so gut eingenordet, daß Du auch ohne Freundin zur Frauenrunde darfst... freu mich drauf.
Ostern arbeite ich außer Karfreitag alle Tage und die Rest-Frauen sind im Schwarzen Wald!


----------



## Lipoly (18. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Du bist so gut eingenordet, daß Du auch ohne Freundin zur Frauenrunde darfst... freu mich drauf.
> Ostern arbeite ich außer Karfreitag alle Tage und die Rest-Frauen sind im Schwarzen Wald!



Ich würde ja auch alleine komme, darf mir dann nur anhören warum ich ohne Regierung biken gehe 
Ostern ist bei mir auch verplant, nach Ostern der Freitag könnte klappen, hab Frühschicht die Woche.
Schaumamal




Montana schrieb:


> Hi Lars, sehr nett von Dir zu lesen. Vieleicht kommt ja jetzt hier wieder etwas Stimmung auf.  Kannst gerne mal mit uns `ne Runde durch die Heide cruisen .... so wie früher
> Gruß Guido



Mach ich doch glatt obwohl ich ja quasi jeden Tag in der Heide bin 

LG


----------



## luftleer (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nächste Woche mit meiner besseren Hälfte (also dem Bike) zu Gast in Hennef und würd gern am Di und / oder Mi ein paar Runden drehen. Hat jmd von den Ortskundigen zufällig Lust?

Konditionell/technisch: gemütlich und trailig (fahr nen Canyon Torque). Zeitlich theoretisch ganztags, aber mit Rücksicht auf die arbeitende Bevölkerung ist abends okay . Nachtride geht auch.

Wer´s braucht: altersmäßig jenseits der 30 .

Würd mich freuen!


----------



## sun909 (13. Mai 2011)

Hi,
wenn du dich die 15km bis ins Siebengebirge schwingst, können wir dir hier die ein oder andere Stelle zeigen 

Mehr Infos im Dienstagsfahrerthread.

schönen gruß
sun909


----------



## luftleer (13. Mai 2011)

Prima, danke für den Tipp. Hab mich gleich mal im Thread verewigt .

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (19. Mai 2011)

Noch in Hennef?

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wies Wetter morgen wird aber war jetzt 8Tage in Amsterdam zum arbeiten und morgen schwing ich mich auchmal wieder aufs Rad.....

Zur Damenrunde bin ich glaube ich zu abgeschlafft wenn ich mir das so durchlese 

LG


----------



## luftleer (20. Mai 2011)

Heut war letzter Tag ... aber: I´ll be back


----------



## Kalinka (20. Mai 2011)

Lipoly schrieb:


> ...Zur Damenrunde bin ich glaube ich zu abgeschlafft wenn ich mir das so durchlese ...


..aber Du hast die Jugend auf Deiner Seite


----------



## Lipoly (20. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ..aber Du hast die Jugend auf Deiner Seite



Und ihr seit alle fit wie Turnschuhe


----------



## Kalinka (20. Mai 2011)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Und ihr seit alle fit wie Turnschuhe


 *B r e i t g e l a t s c h t* und ausgeblichen


----------



## Lipoly (21. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *B r e i t g e l a t s c h t* und ausgeblichen





Bin gestern ne Runde gefahren und kam mir vor ich würde rückwärts fahren...war aber auch alleine unterwegs! Morgen fahr ich nochmal mit der Cheffin....solangsam macht ihr das Radeln Spaß

LG


----------

